# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Microsoft de nouveau abandonn pour l'open source en Allemagne ? Hambourg suit les traces de Munich

## Hinault Romaric

*Lopen source aurait permis  la ville de Munich dconomiser plus de 10 millions deuros*
*un exemple  suivre par dautres collectivits ?*

La ville de Munich a fait le pari audacieux de sengager en faveur de lopen source et de migrer son parc informatique vers un systme dexploitation Linux, alors que lunivers de lopen source ne jouissait pas encore de la rputation quelle connait actuellement.

Le droulement de cette aventure et les rsultats ont t prsents dans un rcent article sur le site de la communaut dUbuntu.

Retour en 2006. Munich, troisime ville la plus importante dAllemagne, dispose de plus de 16 000 PC utiliss par les employs de ladministration. La fin de la prise en charge de Windows NT est proche et celle de Windows XP suivra dans quelques annes.  La ville de Munich a besoin dune alternative pour mettre fin aux migrations forces des solutions propritaires, qui permettra de :

accder  une large gamme dapplications ;faciliter linteroprabilit avec les autres plateformes ;bnficier dun support constant ;rduire les cots ;se librer des  vendor lock-in .



Adopter lopen source reprsente un vritable dfi pour la localit. Reposant essentiellement sur les technologies Microsoft et disposant dapplications sur mesure (des macros Office ecrits en VBA) pour Windows, rester dans lcosystme Microsoft semble plus bnfique et simple  court terme pour Munich. Cependant, une tude approfondie sur les effets  court et  long terme a finalement pouss la ville  se lancer dans lopen source.

Les administrateurs de la localit taient conscients quil ne sagissait pas dune simple migration de lOS, mais dune rorganisation complte de lensemble de linfrastructure informatique de la ville. Ceux-ci ont opt dans un premier temps pour un dploiement de Debian en 2006, mais ils avaient besoin dun cycle de mise  jour plus prvisible.

Cest alors quen 2009, la ville de Munich lance le projet LiMux qui vise  mettre sur pied une version personnalise dUbuntu et amorc une migration de lensemble du parc informatique sur lOS. Le projet devait stendre sur plusieurs annes et il sagissait dune premire dans lunivers de lopen source. Le pari tait donc risqu et les difficults normes, sans compter les pressions de Microsoft. Steve Ballmer, PDG de Microsoft  cette poque, serait all jusqu rencontrer le maire pour stopper le projet. Les projecteurs de lIT taient braqus sur le projet LiMux. Il sagissait l dun cas qui devait plus tard servir dexemple en faveur ou contre lopen source. 

La ville sest cependant donn les moyens de russir son projet : maintien dune politique de support tout au long du processus, explication des changements auprs des employs, utilisations des blogs et bulletins pour maintenir les participants informs,  mise au point des forums pour permettre aux participants dexprimer leurs proccupations et poser des questions, etc.

Lobjectif du projet LiMux tait de migrer 12 000 postes de travail sous Linux. En 2013, la localit avait affirm avoir migr avec succs 14 800 postes de travail, sur 15 500 PC de ladministration vers Linux.  Malgr cette migration massive, ladministration serait toujours reste oprationnelle et ractive. Les administrateurs et les utilisateurs ont pu, avec le temps, se familiariser avec le systme dexploitation et les outils open source. 

Au final, ladoption de lopen source aurait permis  la ville dconomiser plus de 10 millions deuros. En 2012, prs de 6,8 millions dconomies ont t enregistres uniquement sur les licences Microsoft. En aout 2013, le cout de lensemble du projet a atteint 23 millions euros, alors que ladministration aurait pu dbourser 34 millions deuros pour migrer vers Windows 7 et les nouvelles versions dOffice.

Alors quun DSI du Royaume-Uni avait dclar il y a quelque mois que les solutions Microsoft taient moins chres que lopen source sur le long terme, ce cas pratique vient prouver le contraire. Un exemple  suivre ?

*Source* : Ubuntu

----------


## Invit

> Au final, ladoption de lopen source aurait permis  la ville dconomiser plus de 10 millions deuros. En 2012, prs de 6,8 millions dconomies ont t enregistres uniquement sur les licences Microsoft. En aout 2013, le cout de lensemble du projet a atteint 23 millions euros, alors que ladministration aurait pu dbourser 34 millions deuros pour migrer vers Windows 7 et les nouvelles versions dOffice.


Bof, d'un cot c'est beaucoup environ un tiers mais a ne fait que 10 millions pour une ville de 1,5 million d'habitants.
Donc ce n'est pas trs rentable pour les petites villes sauf  une migration  l'chelle des dpartements au moins.

----------


## Zirak

> Au final, ladoption de lopen source aurait permis  la ville dconomiser plus de 10 millions deuros. En 2012, prs de 6,8 millions dconomies ont t enregistres uniquement sur les licences Microsoft. En aout 2013, le cout de lensemble du projet a atteint 23 millions euros, alors que ladministration aurait pu dbourser 34 millions deuros pour migrer vers Windows 7 et les nouvelles versions dOffice.


6.8 millions en licences sur un budget total de 34 Millions en migrant vers Seven + nouvelle version d'office. Et aprs on vient nous dire que le cot des licences, cela ne reprsente rien, c'est juste 20% du budget quoi...  ::aie::

----------


## imikado

C'est une bonne mise en pratique qui falicitera surement dans les prochaines annes les projets de migrations d'autres administrations.

Il faut rappeler que Munich n'est pas seule  se tourner vers l'opensource
Gendarmerie nationnale (37 000 postes)La chineEspagne Rgion extramadure (40 000 postes) et Valence

----------


## Carhiboux

> Bof, d'un cot c'est beaucoup environ un tiers mais a ne fait que 10 millions pour une ville de 1,5 million d'habitants.
> Donc ce n'est pas trs rentable pour les petites villes sauf  une migration  l'chelle des dpartements au moins.


Sauf que rien nempchera  l'avenir la Ville de Munich de commercialiser leur OS (ou son support!) et de faire encore des bnfices. Chose qui n'aurait pas t possible avec Microsoft.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bof, d'un cot c'est beaucoup environ un tiers mais a ne fait que 10 millions pour une ville de 1,5 million d'habitants.
> Donc ce n'est pas trs rentable pour les petites villes sauf  une migration  l'chelle des dpartements au moins.


C'est marrant, c'est la mme raction que celle que j'ai eu l'autre jour quand j'exposais une diminution de 50k par an sur un projet. "Ah mais pour vous(grosse entreprise du cac 40) 50 000 c'est rien..."

Sauf que sur le projet qui coute 600 000 l'anne, c'est presque 10% d'conomie.

----------


## micka132

Je comprends pas : admettons la licence windows  100. (Aucune ide du tarif mais pour de tel volumes c'est sans doute moins cher).
15 000 postes * 100 = 1.5M.
Le reste c'est quoi? En plus c'est si l'on part du principe o tout les pC sont changs en mme temps. Ce que je n'ai jamais vu.
Enfin bref c'est bien gentil tous ces chiffres mais avoir le dtail a serait peut etre plus interressant...
Normal que la DSI de Munich nous annonce qu'elle est sur la bonne voie!

----------


## seblutfr

Et on en sait un peu plus sur les difficults de migration, les imprvus, etc ?
Parce que bon, si je m'en tiens  cet article, accompagn d'un "source Ubuntu", lien dans lequel on n'apprend pas beaucoup plus, je suis pas vraiment rassur sur les tenants et les aboutissants d'un projet de cette ampleur.

----------


## smarties

> [B][SIZE="4"]Alors quun DSI du Royaume-Uni avait dclar il y a quelque mois que les solutions Microsoft taient moins chres que lopen source sur le long terme, ce cas pratique vient prouver le contraire. Un exemple  suivre ?


Quand on sait que la plupart des utilisateurs ont besoin d'une suite bureautique, d'un client mail et d'un navigateur. L'utilisateur a juste  s'adapter  son nouveau systme.

De plus, on est souvent sur du client lger maintenant donc des produits MS ne se justifient pas.

Le problme va tre sur les logiciels professionnels o il n'existe pas forcment aussi bien des solutions libres ou sous linux.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Alors quun DSI du Royaume-Uni avait dclar il y a quelque mois que les solutions Microsoft taient moins chres que lopen source sur le long terme, ce cas pratique vient prouver le contraire. Un exemple  suivre ?


Je ne sais pas si a peu rellement tre inclu comme exprience sur du long terme, mais c'est dj intressant. Et plus encore, cela ouvre  l'open source plusieurs portes qui pourrait lui permettre, enfin, de prendre sa place dans l'informatique "au quotidient".

----------


## smarties

> Je comprends pas : admettons la licence windows  100. (Aucune ide du tarif mais pour de tel volumes c'est sans doute moins cher).
> 15 000 postes * 100 = 1.5M.
> Le reste c'est quoi? En plus c'est si l'on part du principe o tout les pC sont changs en mme temps. Ce que je n'ai jamais vu.
> Enfin bref c'est bien gentil tous ces chiffres mais avoir le dtail a serait peut etre plus interressant...
> Normal que la DSI de Munich nous annonce qu'elle est sur la bonne voie!


MS Windows + suite office PRO

----------


## Invit

> Et on en sait un peu plus sur les difficults de migration, les imprvus, etc ?
> Parce que bon, si je m'en tiens  cet article, accompagn d'un "source Ubuntu", lien dans lequel on n'apprend pas beaucoup plus, je suis pas vraiment rassur sur les tenants et les aboutissants d'un projet de cette ampleur.


Ceux sont l les vraies questions  se poser.




> Sauf que rien nempchera  l'avenir la Ville de Munich de commercialiser leur OS (ou son support!) et de faire encore des bnfices. Chose qui n'aurait pas t possible avec Microsoft.


??? Justement comme dit ci-dessus on en savait un peu plus, ben on pourrait parler de l'avenir.
Je m'attendais  un gain plus important quand mme  ::(: 

De toute faon ce n'est pas  une ville de commercialiser le support d'un OS open source.




> C'est marrant, c'est la mme raction que celle que j'ai eu l'autre jour quand j'exposais une diminution de 50k par an sur un projet. "Ah mais pour vous(grosse entreprise du cac 40) 50 000 c'est rien..."
> 
> Sauf que sur le projet qui coute 600 000 l'anne, c'est presque 10% d'conomie.


Du plus que marrant!
Mme si en pourcentage c'est pas mal, en brut 10 millions depuis 2009 ( ou 2012 a dpend comment on voit les choses ) c'est pas norme je m'attendais  plus au dbut.
Reste  voir l'volution  5 ans en rythme de croisire.

----------


## abriotde

> Bof, d'un cot c'est beaucoup environ un tiers mais a ne fait que 10 millions pour une ville de 1,5 million d'habitants


conomiser 1% du budget tout seul ne sert a rien certes mais le dpenser inutilement non plus. Si on conomise 1% du budget simplement sur le poste informatique combien conomisera t'on si l'on fait de mme sur les autres postes? C'est en augmentant rgulirement les taxes/dpenses de quelques pour-cent que l'tat franais est arriv au gouffre financier actuel.

Mais au de la de l'argent, c'est dfendre une cause qui peut avoir des retomber sur l'conomie local et mme mondial. Munich est a l'origine du projet Kolab qui runit des projets Open-sources pour en faire une suite de messagerie de socit. Ils ont donc profit de l'Open-Source et y ont contribu intelligemment. C'est toute la puissance du systme. Maintenant toute les entreprises peuvent profiter de leur exprience et de Kolab.

----------


## Invit

> conomiser 1% du budget tout seul ne sert a rien certes mais le dpenser inutilement non plus. Si on conomise 1% du budget simplement sur le poste informatique combien conomisera t'on si l'on fait de mme sur les autres postes? C'est en augmentant rgulirement les taxes/dpenses de quelques pour-cent que l'tat franais est arriv au gouffre financier actuel.


C'est juste!
Je ne crache pas sur la ville de Munich! Je reste circonspect : manque d'info comme le dit _seblutfr_, pour les chiffres je m'attendais  un truc qui en jette.

----------


## Traroth2

Ca fait une conomie de 6,67 euros par habitants. Si on faisait la mme chose pour toute la France, on pourrait conomiser 466,67 millions d'euros, rien qu' l'chelle des municipalits.

Au fait, s'il y en a que a intresse :

http://www.openmairie.org/

Des logiciels FLOSS pour grer un peu tout ce qu'on peut avoir besoin de grer dans une municipalit, du cimetire  l'assainissement en passant par l'organisation des lections.

Les gens qui disaient que le passage au FLOSS de la Core du Sud ne lui ferait pas faire d'conomie peuvent venir le redire, l ?

----------


## Shr3ck

> Je comprends pas : admettons la licence windows  100. (Aucune ide du tarif mais pour de tel volumes c'est sans doute moins cher).
> 15 000 postes * 100 = 1.5M.
> Le reste c'est quoi? En plus c'est si l'on part du principe o tout les pC sont changs en mme temps. Ce que je n'ai jamais vu.
> Enfin bref c'est bien gentil tous ces chiffres mais avoir le dtail a serait peut etre plus interressant...
> Normal que la DSI de Munich nous annonce qu'elle est sur la bonne voie!





> MS Windows + suite office PRO


J'ai eu la mme raction. Si on prend le prix des licences  plein tarif (Tarif moyen constat pour un achat par particulier sans rduction) on obtient :
Windows 7 Ultimate = ~200 (entre 160 et 250)
Office 2013 Pro = ~500 (entre 380 et 550)
Soit le lot : 700
15 500 * 700 = 10 850 000

Les 26 millions restant correspondent  quoi ? Au support ? Si oui, pour quelle dure ?

Je suis juste tonn du cot estim de l'opration. Ce chiffre est possible mais cela aurait t plus qu'intressant de fournir le dtail.





> En 2012, prs de 6,8 millions dconomies ont t enregistres uniquement sur les licences Microsoft


L aussi j'ai un peu de mal  suivre. C'est 6,8 millions d'conomies sur la migration des postes qu'ils souhaitaient migrer pour 2012 ?

En fait, le tout manque de dtails pour pouvoir donner du crdit et de l'impact  leur passage vers l'open source.
Typiquement, on sait que la tentative de migration a dmarr en 2006 avec un passage sous Debian, qui si j'ai bien compris c'est plutt mal termin. En suite, en 2009, ils ont mis en place le projet LiMux qui a permis de migrer avec succs en 2013 14 800 postes, tout en ralisant une conomie de 10 millions. (D'ailleurs, il faudrait peut-tre fournir les chiffres officiel car : Cot MS = 34 millions, Cot projet LiMux = 23 millions, Gain = 10 millions, Le million de trop c'est les bnfices du placement des 9 millions gagns ?  ::ptdr:: ). Mais le cot du projet estim  23 millions il comprends quoi ? La tentative de 2006 ? La cration de LiMux ?

C'est assez dommage car je trouve que l'information est intressante. Peut-on se baser sur les rsultats de la premire tentative pour dfinir le gain/la perte rel d'une telle exprience ? Aprs tout, on sait tous que les premiers essuient toujours les pltres et simplifient la tche au suivant.

----------


## Traroth2

> Je comprends pas : admettons la licence windows  100. (Aucune ide du tarif mais pour de tel volumes c'est sans doute moins cher).
> 15 000 postes * 100 = 1.5M.
> Le reste c'est quoi? En plus c'est si l'on part du principe o tout les pC sont changs en mme temps. Ce que je n'ai jamais vu.
> Enfin bref c'est bien gentil tous ces chiffres mais avoir le dtail a serait peut etre plus interressant...
> Normal que la DSI de Munich nous annonce qu'elle est sur la bonne voie!


Un systme d'information, ce ne sont pas que des postes de travail, il y a des serveurs, par exemple. Et un poste de travail, ce n'est pas qu'un systme d'exploitation, il faut 2 ou 3 applis pour pouvoir faire le boulot, aussi.

----------


## Traroth2

> Je ne sais pas si a peu rellement tre inclu comme exprience sur du long terme, mais c'est dj intressant. Et plus encore, cela ouvre  l'open source plusieurs portes qui pourrait lui permettre, enfin, de prendre sa place dans l'informatique "au quotidient".


5 ans de fonctionnement, dans le monde informatique, c'est CARREMENT du long terme, oui !

----------


## Zirak

> Je comprends pas : admettons la licence windows  100. (Aucune ide du tarif mais pour de tel volumes c'est sans doute moins cher).
> 15 000 postes * 100 = 1.5M.
> Le reste c'est quoi? En plus c'est si l'on part du principe o tout les pC sont changs en mme temps. Ce que je n'ai jamais vu.
> Enfin bref c'est bien gentil tous ces chiffres mais avoir le dtail a serait peut etre plus interressant...
> Normal que la DSI de Munich nous annonce qu'elle est sur la bonne voie!


Car dj tous les pc n'ont pas t chang en mme temps, cela a t fait sur plusieurs annes.

Et il ne faut pas croire que tout aurait t pass par une seule commande avec un gros rabais, il n'y a pas 1 service informatique pour tout le pays lol, cela a d tre fait administration par administration.

Et il n'y a pas que la license Windows, il y a aussi celle d'Office. 

Rien que sur le site de Microsoft, tu peux faire des devis, pour Office 2013 Pro Plus, mme pour 20 000 licences en tant que gouvernement, ils te proposent encore la license  405$ (soit un peu plus de 8 millions pour 20 000 licences), et celle de l'upgrade pour passer  Windows 8.1  296$ (soit pratiquement 6 millions pour 20 000 postes)

Donc au final, 6.8M d'conomies en licences, pour presque 15 000 postes, cela me semble juste niveau chiffres.


@Shr3k : sur les 26 millions il doit y avoir le support, et aussi les changements de machines, car si ils taient pass  Seven, ils auraient sans doute du changer une grosse partie du parc, peut-tre aussi les serveurs et d'autres applis sp microsoft, mais aprs oui, cela serait mieux avec le dtail de fourni...

Pour moi, les 6.8 millions d'conomies sur les licences, c'est ce qu'ils auraient d payer suite au passage de Xp  Seven, si ils taient rester chez Microsoft.

----------


## imikado

Plus d'informations ici sur les gains:





> Le gouvernement de la ville avait calcul que la migration de Microsoft Windows 2000 vers Windows 7 et Office 2010 lui aurait cot un peu plus de 34 millions d'euros au total. En migrant vers LiMux et en adoptant la suite de productivit OpenOffice.org, la ville a dpens 22,8 millions d'euros. C'est ce qu'indique un document publi la semaine dernire qui donne le dtail du cot de la migration de 11 000 utilisateurs vers des applications Open Source sous Linux. La ville avait galement valu  *29,9 millions d'euros le cot d'une migration vers Windows 7* et OpenOffice. *Ces chiffres comprennent* le *cot des licences* logicielles, les *mises  jour matrielles*, la *formation*, *le support externe pour diriger la migration et les processus d'optimisation*, entre autres choses.





> La migration vers LiMux a permis  la ville d'conomiser* 6,8 millions d'euros sur les licences logicielles* si elle avait opt pour la solution *Microsoft Office 2010 sous Windows 7,* et elle a *vit une dpense de 4,7 millions* d'euros pour la mise  niveau de son matriel,  car LiMux fonctionne sur le matriel existant


Le document publi par la ville: http://www.ris-muenchen.de/RII2/RII/...GE/2819522.pdf

----------


## Carhiboux

> ??? Justement comme dit ci-dessus on en savait un peu plus, ben on pourrait parler de l'avenir.
> Je m'attendais  un gain plus important quand mme 
> 
> De toute faon ce n'est pas  une ville de commercialiser le support d'un OS open source.


Ha bon? Et pourquoi pas?

Si ma ville se lanait dans un tel projet et que a diminuait mes impts locaux, je serais pas contre. 

Surtout que facturer le support permettrait d'avoir une quipe ddie au projet sur le long terme, et d'apporter des modifications qui seraient disponible pour tout le monde, y compris les petites communes qui n'ont videment pas le budget pour porter le projet, mais qui pourraient tre intresses par ses outils et fonctionnalits, qui doivent tre sensiblement les mmes d'une ville  une autre!

Autre hypothse, la ville de Munich confie la support commercial  une entreprise locale. Ce qui fait des rentres indirectes, cre de l'emploi, etc...

Je ne vois pas pourquoi une municipalit ne pourrait pas gagner de l'argent autrement qu'en ponctionnant ses contribuables.

----------


## smarties

Bientt, ils auront peut tre des minis ordinateurs autour de 100 (donc faible cot et faible consommation) : Hummingboard ?  ::mrgreen:: 
Ca sera bientt suffisant pour avoir un OS, le navigateur (avec plein d'onglets ouverts), la messagerie, un LibreOffice lanc et de la musique en fond sonore

----------


## Shr3ck

@imikado : Merci pour ces informations !

C'est plutt intressant d'avoir le dtail puisque l'on se rend compte que sur 11 millions de gain on a :
- 6,8 millions pour les licences (2,6M d'OS et 4,2 Office 2010)
- 4,2 millions de hardwares

On peut constater que :
- La solution Windows + OpenOffice peut-tre une solution intermdiaire intressante (4,2 millions de gain, ce n'est pas rien), sachant que les administrations n'utilisent pas le plein potentiel de ces outils
- Le gain en hardwares est d'un point de vue conomique survalu, mais d'un point de vue stratgique important. Je prcise ma pens : si pour la migration vers un Windows plus rcent il faut renouveler une partie du parc informatique, cela rduis proportionnellement les risques de pannes et les changements de composant, qui auront un cot futur (mais difficile  dterminer). Le gain financier est rel, j'en suis certain mais pas aussi important que mentionn car ils ne prennent pas en compte lobsolescence du parc. Cependant, l'norme avantage pour une commune c'est la meilleure matrise de son budget car mme si elle finira par renouveler son parc, elle pourra raliser cette action progressivement.

Par contre, je n'ai pas vue dans le rapport le cot de mise en place du systme LiMux en lui-mme. Si LiMux est un systme adapt, il a bien d l'tre par quelqu'un qui a t rmunr. Combien cela a-t-il cot ? (C'est peut-tre prsent mais mon allemand tant... qu'est-ce que je raconte je ne parle pas un mot d'allemand  ::mouarf:: )

Une autre question me taraude : Quel va tre le cot du maintien  niveau de LiMux face  l'volution du prochain Windows ? Et qui va s'en occuper ?
Explication :
Actuellement LiMux permet de remplacer Windows 7. Si je pars du principe qu'il permet les mmes services et fonctionnalit, pour que cela fonctionne sur la dure, il faudrait qu' la sortie de Windows 9 (Ben oui, on sait pertinemment que l'on prend un OS sur deux chez MS  ::ptdr:: ) une version de LiMux soit disponible pour proposer les mmes fonctionnalits ou plutt de faire fonctionner les mmes quivalents de logiciel.

----------


## Invit

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi une municipalit ne pourrait pas gagner de l'argent autrement qu'en ponctionnant ses contribuables.


Hlas une municipalit n'est pas une entreprise, il faudrait regarder de prs les rgles applicables mais http://www.vie-publique.fr/decouvert...ts-locaux.html montre qu'*une commune peut au mieux tre  l'quilibre* ::aie::

----------


## imikado

@Shr3ck mon niveau d'allemand ne me permet pas de vous rpondre.
Pour les mises  jour de l'OS, Limux est bas sur debian, ils peuvent donc beneficier de toutes les mises  jour du noyau GNU/Linux + celles de debian  :;): 

Note: en entreprise, on ne change pas d'OS pour des "nouvelles fonctionnalits", mais plutot 
- soit pour des raisons d'arret de support
- soit parce qu'on a besoin d'une nouvelle version d'une application incompatible avec l'OS actuel
- soit parce que les nouvelles machines achets ne permettent pas d'y installer l'OS actuel (ou plus disponible)

Regardez ce qui se passe pour XP: beaucoup d'entreprises refusent de migrer: ils sont satisfait de leur OS, et la seul chose qui pourrait les pousser  migrer c'est l'arret du support de Microsoft  :;):

----------


## GTSLASH

Je suis content pour eux. Ils vont maintenant pouvoir rester 20 ans avec leurs OS sans cout de migration future. C'est bien.  ::aie::  Mais soyons fous  ::mrgreen::  50 ans avec le mm OS a va tre une pargne faramineuse.

Je me demande d'ailleurs pourquoi Microsoft a sortit Windows 95,2000,XP,Seven,W8. Il fonctionnait tres bien Windows 3.11 ! Vous imaginez tous les couts de migrations qu'on aurait pargn ?

Moi je dis qu'il ne faut plus sortir de nouveau OS. Uniquement des mise a jour de scurit.  ::aie::  Et apres 10 ans (MAXIMUM) d'audit de code fait par la communaut le code sera parfait et il n'y aura mme plus besoin de mise a jour. Le monde parfait selon l'OpenSource  ::calim2::  (Et au passage le systme SSL est mauvais on trouve un autre  ::mrgreen:: )

On en reparle dans 10 ans quand il seront repass au propritaire.

Si les politiciens taient des lumires et savaient prendre des choix objectifs a se saurait.

Dans OpenSource il y a Open mais c'est bien le monde qui a la faon de penser la plus FERMEE.

----------


## Zirak

> Hlas une municipalit n'est pas une entreprise, il faudrait regarder de prs les rgles applicables mais http://www.vie-publique.fr/decouvert...ts-locaux.html montre qu'*une commune peut au mieux tre  l'quilibre*


Justement, vendre du support, lui permettrait d'tre  l'quilibre en imposant moins ses citoyens, et donc d'attirer plus de monde.





> Dans OpenSource il y a Open mais c'est bien le monde qui a la faon de penser la plus FERMEE.


Dixit le fanboy de microsoft qui vient troll toutes les news Open Source en disant que c'est le mal absolu, c'est vrai que tu as l'air trs ouvert comme garon  ::mouarf:: 


De plus, rester avec le mme OS, ne veut pas dire aucun changements sur ton OS, les services packs sur Windows, c'est quoi ? 

Entre un Xp de base, et un Xp service pack 3, tu n'avais pas forcement les mmes compatibilits partout, donc pour un mme OS, mme chez Microsoft, il y avait de l'volution, je ne vois donc pas pourquoi, ils auraient besoin de rester 20 ans avec le mme OS... Ils pourront trs bien avoir un LiMuX 1.1, 1.2 , 1.3 etc etc avec des volutions sans pour autant devoir changer compltement d'OS ou de machine.

----------


## petogo

C'est pas prcis dans l'article mais ce sont des entreprises locales qui assurent le support/dev, alors quand bien mme les gains sont faibles ou inexistant, a dveloppe l'conomie locale avec des boites qui paient des impts et a permet de faire ruisseler l'argent dans toute l'agglo.

----------


## GTSLASH

> Dixit le fanboy de Microsoft qui vient troll toutes les news Open Source en disant que c'est le mal absolu, c'est vrai que tu as l'air trs ouvert comme garon


Oui je suis ouvert. J'utilise mme l'OpenSource. Mais pas en OS. Et ce que je critique c'est la manir de penser hypocrite de ceux qui la dfende par rapport au propritaire. Ubuntu et la plupart des distributions serveurs OpenSource sont de trs bonne distribution. Dommage que ce qu'il y a derrire ne suit pas. Mais je dveloppe en .Net donc a ne me sert a rien dans la plupart des scenario.

Ah oui: Je vend de l'OpenSource mme  ::mrgreen::  Alors n'oubli pas de contribuer.

----------


## GTSLASH

> Ils pourront trs bien avoir un LiMuX 1.1, 1.2 , 1.3 etc etc avec des volutions sans pour autant devoir changer compltement d'OS ou de machine.


C'est bien ce que je dis. Uniquement des mise a jour et pas de nouvelle version et 50 ans voir + avec l'OS donc. Genre LiMux 1.98541232456. Ca vas etre bien c'est vraix. Une vrai conomie.  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Traroth2

> Je suis content pour eux. Ils vont maintenant pouvoir rester 20 ans avec leurs OS sans cout de migration future. C'est bien.  Mais soyons fous  50 ans avec le mm OS a va tre une pargne faramineuse.
> 
> Je me demande d'ailleurs pourquoi Microsoft a sortit Windows 95,2000,XP,Seven,W8. Il fonctionnait tres bien Windows 3.11 ! Vous imaginez tous les couts de migrations qu'on aurait pargn ?
> 
> Moi je dis qu'il ne faut plus sortir de nouveau OS. Uniquement des mise a jour de scurit.  Et apres 10 ans (MAXIMUM) d'audit de code fait par la communaut le code sera parfait et il n'y aura mme plus besoin de mise a jour. Le monde parfait selon l'OpenSource  (Et au passage le systme SSL est mauvais on trouve un autre )
> 
> On en reparle dans 10 ans quand il seront repass au propritaire.
> 
> Si les politiciens taient des lumires et savaient prendre des choix objectifs a se saurait.
> ...


Je rpondrais bien, mais il n'y a rien dans ce commentaire qui mrite une rponse...

C'est un espce de salmigondis d'arguments (dlibrment) mal compris et de "vous verrez, ils vont repasser  Windows", aors qu'on ne voit pas trop pourquoi. Ni pourquoi l'auteur du commentaire y tient tellement, d'ailleurs, si on va par l. "On en reparle dans 10 ans quand il seront repass au propritaire", a veut dire qu'en gros, il espre que cette migration va chouer, au final. Drle de perversion. Je me demande ce qui le motive... Les consquences d'une enfance difficile, sans doute... Toute ma compassion, GTSLASH.

----------


## Shr3ck

> Pour les mises  jour de l'OS, Limux est bas sur debian, ils peuvent donc beneficier de toutes les mises  jour du noyau GNU/Linux + celles de debian


Nous sommes d'accord, mais n'y a-t-il pas un risque que ces mises  jour modifie des fichiers faisant de LiMux ce qu'il est, c'est  dire un distribution adapte ?




> Note: en entreprise, on ne change pas d'OS pour des "nouvelles fonctionnalits", mais plutot
> - soit parce qu'on a besoin d'une nouvelle version d'une application incompatible avec l'OS actuel
> - soit parce que les nouvelles machines achets ne permettent pas d'y installer l'OS actuel (ou plus disponible)


C'est ce que je sous-entendais par "nouvelles fonctionnalits".  ::ccool:: 

@GTSLASH : 
En quoi le fait de partir vers une distribution open source signifierais ne pas changer de version ?  ::weird:: 

Si je devait faire le pendant entre LiMux est Windows on a :
Pour Windows : Windows XP 1.0 (Version de base), Windows XP 1.1 (SP1), Windows XP 1.2 (SP2), Windows XP 1.3 (SP3), Windows 7 (Que l'on peut comparer  Windows XP 2.0 si l'on veut mettre en avant que c'est une vrai nouvelle version d'un OS)
Pour LiMux : LiMux 1.0, LiMux 1.1, LiMux 1.2, LiMux 1.3, LiMux 2.0

Je ne vois pas pourquoi ils ne peuvent pas changer de version, ni o ils ont stipul que leur but est de rester avec un OS fig dans le marbre sans volution. La seule diffrence qu'il y a pour moi, c'est qu'ils ont une meilleure matrise de cette volution puisqu'elle n'est pas force par un support qui peut se stopper. Ainsi, ils ont une meilleure matrise des cots et peuvent migrer les postes qui doivent l'tre (souvent pour faire tourner des applications rcentes) tout en conservant des versions plus anciennes mais maintenues qui permettent des faire tourner des dinosoft qui coterait une fortune  refaire.

Pour moi le cot financier est un bonus, c'est la matrise qui est importante ici.

----------


## Traroth2

> Oui je suis ouvert. J'utilise mme l'OpenSource.


Oui, tout le monde a bien not que tu tais un vrai fan de FLOSS...




> Mais pas en OS.


Et pourquoi, au fait ?




> Et ce que je critique c'est la manir de penser hypocrite de ceux qui la dfende par rapport au propritaire.


Tu as un exemple prcis "d'hypocrisie", monsieur "j'adore le FLOSS, mais j'espre que tout ceux qui en font qui s'en servent vont crever la gueule ouverte avec du pus qui coule de leurs organes gnitaux" ?




> Ubuntu et la plupart des distributions serveurs OpenSource sont de trs bonne distribution. Dommage que ce qu'il y a derrire ne suit pas.


Et c'est quoi qui ne suit pas, exactement ? N'aies pas peur d'tre technique, c'est pas Tom's Hardware, ici...




> Mais je dveloppe en .Net donc a ne me sert a rien dans la plupart des scenario.


Ah oui, c'est sr, il n'y a absolument aucun outil open-source pour .Net, c'est bien connu...




> Ah oui: Je vend de l'OpenSource mme  Alors n'oubli pas de contribuer.


Oui, tu es un fan, c'est vident pour tout le monde. Le genre  ne pas rater un hackathon...

----------


## Zirak

> C'est bien ce que je dis. Uniquement des mise a jour et pas de nouvelle version et 50 ans voir + avec l'OS donc. Genre LiMux 1.98541232456. Ca vas etre bien c'est vraix. Une vrai conomie.


Encore une fois, qu'elle est l'intrt d'avoir une nouvelle version quand tu n'en a pas besoin ? 9 fois sur 10 sur un pc de production, en dehors des mises  jour de scurit, le reste, cela ne te sers pas, donc pourquoi avoir besoin d'une nouvelle version ?

Et mme sur un pc de bureau, dj plus de la moiti, c'est pour faire de la simple bureautique, donc il n'y a pas besoin d'une super machine de compt avec des millions de fonctionnalits (la plupart seront bloques par la DSI de toutes faons), et pour ceux qui font tourner des logiciels de conception, il ont juste besoin d'une machine suffisamment puissante pour leur logiciel, aprs que l'OS ait un nouveau bureau Aero, ou un bureau compos de tuiles, ils en ont strictement rien  faire...

----------


## Traroth2

> C'est bien ce que je dis. Uniquement des mise a jour et pas de nouvelle version et 50 ans voir + avec l'OS donc. Genre LiMux 1.98541232456. Ca vas etre bien c'est vraix. Une vrai conomie.


Et c'est quoi, la diffrence, pour toi, entre une mise  jour et une nouvelle version ? Ca a l'air fascinant, explique-nous bien en dtail...

----------


## Zirak

> Ah oui: Je vend de l'OpenSource mme  Alors n'oubli pas de contribuer.


[Humour]
C'est a en fait, il vend de l'Open Source, et du Windows, mais du coup, l'Open Source a rapporte pas assez, donc il essai de convaincre tout le monde de rester chez Microsoft, histoire de pouvoir revendre une licence tous les 5 ans  chaque client.  ::aie:: 


Deviens vendeur d'Iphone chez Apple, t'auras mme pas besoin d'attendre 5 ans pour leur vendre une nouvelle version dont ils n'ont pas besoin  ::ptdr:: [/Humour]

----------


## GTSLASH

> Les consquences d'une enfance difficile, sans doute... Toute ma compassion, GTSLASH.


Merci c'etais pas facile c'est vraix.




> l espre que cette migration va chouer, au final


Non. Je voulais mettre en avant que l'argument avanc pas l'OpenSource qui est de dire que la ville de Munich passe a l'Open source car Microsoft ne fournit plus de support a Windows XP est absurde et grotesque.

Ils disent que leur 'libert' est baffoue par Microsoft car Microsoft les 'obliges' a migrer. Donc ils ne veulent pas migrer vers Seven ni Windows 8 (Windows 8 ca je peux comprendre)

Windows XP a t maintenu 13 ans. On est bien daccord ? Et ca leur pose un problme car c'est pas assez. Donc ils veulent + de 13 ans ? En plus Microsoft a prvenu tot assez.

Ils veulent 'soit disant' augmenter le cycle de vie des OS car Microsoft leur impose des cycle trop court (les cycle sont de +- 8ans)

Ils veulent des cycle de combien de temps ? Avec des cycle trop long vous manquez les nouvelles fonctionnalits et donc vous perdez en productivit et donc votre business est moins rentable et vous perdez de l'argent

Et ne venez pas me dire qu'entre Windows 8 et Windows XP il n'y a pas eu dvolutions intressantes pour les entreprises a serait de la mauvaise fois.

Leurs raisonnement ne tient pas la route. C'est tous. En OpenSource ou en propritaire avoir des cycle de renouvellement des OS trop long n'est pas une bonne pratique. Et je ne parle pas de mises a jour ou Patch. Je parle de mise a jour du noyau. (donc re-compilation et nouvelles installation)

Mon avis est que toutes ces villes et tats sont pass a l'OpenSource pour des raison POLITIQUE et non financire et pour des raisons de 'liberte' (On parie combien que le maire de Munich a un IPhone ??)

----------


## GTSLASH

> Et c'est quoi, la diffrence, pour toi, entre une mise  jour et une nouvelle version ?


On recompile le noyau et on re-deploi




> Encore une fois, qu'elle est l'intrt d'avoir une nouvelle version quand tu n'en a pas besoin ?


etes vous certain que vous n'en avez pas besoin ? C'est la toute la question. Avec des cycle de 15-20 ans on peut etre certain qu'il y a des nouveauts qui peuvent etre utilises. Sinon ca voudrai dire que l'informatique n'a pas evolu pendant ce temp ?




> Et pourquoi, au fait ?


C'est pas compatible avec le .Net




> Et c'est quoi qui ne suit pas, exactement ? N'aies pas peur d'tre technique, c'est pas Tom's Hardware, ici...


Le suivi, le support, le manque de visibilit et de guidance dans les choix qu'on doit faire et le maque de compatibilit. 




> Ah oui, c'est sr, il n'y a absolument aucun outil open-source pour .Net, c'est bien connu...


.Net ne tourne pas sur des OS OpenSource. Et L'openSource present dans .Net est fournis par des grosse boite qui ont le moyen de fournir un suivi. Pas par 3 bnvoles apres journe.


Pour le reste j'ai pas le temp de repondre dsol.

----------


## kain_tn

> Nous sommes d'accord, mais n'y a-t-il pas un risque que ces mises  jour modifie des fichiers faisant de LiMux ce qu'il est, c'est  dire un distribution adapte ?


Tout dpend  quel point ils modifient la distribution: il y a plein de distributions qui fonctionnent sur ce modle l, telles que Ubuntu Kylin ou encore Linux Mint. Il y a toujours un risque, en fonction de la comptence de l'entreprise qui se trouve derrire tout a. Maintenant, ce sont des Allemands et les partenariats avec des socits informatiques Allemandes sont les plus srieux que j'ai pu voir au cours de mon exprience professionnelle  :8O: 




> Et ne venez pas me dire qu'entre Windows 8 et Windows XP il n'y a pas eu dvolutions intressantes pour les entreprises a serait de la mauvaise fois.


Il y en a certainement mais qui dit gros changement dit formation. Si une entreprise ou une mairie ou ce que tu veux a dj tout ce dont elle a besoin pour faire son travail efficacement, tu ne peux pas lui en vouloir quand elle va te dire 'non merci' pour les nouvelles fonctionnalits non?! Ce n'est pas  toi de dcider si elle en a besoin ou pas. Tu as le droit de proposer mais la dcision finale lui revient.




> En OpenSource ou en propritaire avoir des cycle de renouvellement des OS trop long n'est pas une bonne pratique. Et je ne parle pas de mises a jour ou Patch. Je parle de mise a jour du noyau. (donc re-compilation et nouvelles installation)


Eh bien a tombe bien parce que sur Debian, et sur GNU/Linux en gnral, utiliser une vielle version d'une distribution ne veut pas dire se priver d'utiliser un noyau rcent. Tu viens simplement de prouver que tu ne matrise pas suffisamment le sujet pour critiquer  ::mouarf:: 

Au passage, oui on sait tous que tu utilises de l'Open-Source (et non pas l'Open-Source) puisque tu dveloppe en VB.Net; tu t'es dj assez tendu l dessus dans un autre post: http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14...l-open-source/.

Et par piti, fais un effort de relecture quand tu cris: tes posts sont vraiment pnibles  lire; on dirait les commentaires d'un enfant...

----------


## GTSLASH

> Eh bien a tombe bien parce que sur Debian, et sur GNU/Linux en gnral, utiliser une vielle version d'une distribution ne veut pas dire se priver d'utiliser un noyau rcent.


Donc tu peu redployer un nouveau noyau sur un poste client sans re-compiler ni re-installer ? Et sans probleme de compatilibit avec le reste ?




> puisque tu dveloppe en VB.Net


c#. Mais je vais pas chipoter.




> Il y en a certainement mais qui dit gros changement dit formation


Formation = Investissement = retour sur investissement par gain de productivit = gain d'argent




> Et par piti, fais un effort de relecture quand tu cris: tes posts sont vraiment pnibles  lire; on dirait les commentaires d'un enfant...


Ma langue maternel est le nerlandais. J'ai jamais appris le franais a lcole. Dsole

----------


## kain_tn

> Donc tu peu redployer un nouveau noyau sur un poste client sans re-compiler ni re-installer ? Et sans probleme de compatilibit avec le reste ?


En un mot: oui.




> Formation = Investissement = retour sur investissement par gain de productivit = gain d'argent


On est d'accords sauf que tu oublies le point le plus important: besoin => formation => ...
Si la productivit est dj bonne, il n'y a aucune raison de chercher plus loin...




> Ma langue maternel est le nerlandais. J'ai jamais appris le franais a lcole. Dsole


Y'a pas de mal  ::):

----------


## marc.collin

> Je comprends pas : admettons la licence windows  100. (Aucune ide du tarif mais pour de tel volumes c'est sans doute moins cher).
> 15 000 postes * 100 = 1.5M.
> Le reste c'est quoi? En plus c'est si l'on part du principe o tout les pC sont changs en mme temps. Ce que je n'ai jamais vu.
> Enfin bref c'est bien gentil tous ces chiffres mais avoir le dtail a serait peut etre plus interressant...
> Normal que la DSI de Munich nous annonce qu'elle est sur la bonne voie!


installation, support, formation, changement de matriel...

----------


## imikado

Si on a de la chance, Munich contribuera peut tre  debian ou  d'autres produits open-source, comme notre Gendarmerie nationnale a contribu  thunderbird 3  :;): 
source: http://www.clubic.com/actualite-3153...ndarmerie.html

----------


## macslan

Aprs il faut aussi regarder au cas par cas si l'entreprise par exemple a son propre soft dvelopp seulement Windows avant la migration.

----------


## Ehma

> Je comprends pas : admettons la licence windows  100. (Aucune ide du tarif mais pour de tel volumes c'est sans doute moins cher).
> 15 000 postes * 100 = 1.5M.
> Le reste c'est quoi? En plus c'est si l'on part du principe o tout les pC sont changs en mme temps. Ce que je n'ai jamais vu.
> Enfin bref c'est bien gentil tous ces chiffres mais avoir le dtail a serait peut etre plus interressant...
> Normal que la DSI de Munich nous annonce qu'elle est sur la bonne voie!


Ca ce n'est que pour l'OS.

Mais   a devait s'ajouter les CAL pour les connexions aux serveurs,  Exchange et peut-tre mme  Terminal Server.

Chez nous, le cot de ces licences reprsente des montants trs importants. 300 de licences par poste + 100 par utilisateur en CAL

----------


## macslan

GTSLASH Avec Linux aussi il y a des changement de version ne viens pas me dire qu'en Ubuntu 6.06 et Ubuntu 14.04 il n'y a pas eu de grand changement de plus le support n'est pour les LTS d'un maximum de 5 ans donc aprs 5 ans ils doivent quand mme changer de version

----------


## Carhiboux

> Hlas une municipalit n'est pas une entreprise, il faudrait regarder de prs les rgles applicables mais http://www.vie-publique.fr/decouvert...ts-locaux.html montre qu'*une commune peut au mieux tre  l'quilibre*


Ho, je suis  peu prs sur qu'une grande ville comme Munich trouverait une bonne manire de grer les revenus supplmentaires...

Baisse des impts pour les particuliers et les entreprises (enfin je sais pas trop comment a marche en Allemagne ou en Bavire) et Munich tant dj une ville trs attractive, si les impts sont notoirement faible... a va tre la rue!
Baisse du prix des transports en commun.
Nouveaux services (crches, coles, services sociaux,...)
Entretien et rfection des espaces publics (mais les parcs de la ville sont dj superbes, je ne connais pas les infra sportives ou sociales par contre)
Baisse des prix de la cantine
...

Et j'en oublie certainement. 

Je suis sur que toutes les municipalits du monde parviendrait  dpenser des revenus supplmentaires.

----------


## Saverok

> On est d'accords sauf que tu oublies le point le plus important: besoin => formation => ...
> Si la productivit est dj bonne, il n'y a aucune raison de chercher plus loin...


Le gain de productivit est un besoin en soit.
C'est une qute perptuelle : amliorer le service, rduire les cots, rduire les dlais, faciliter les dmarches, etc.
Cela s'appelle : l'amlioration continue

C'est le moteur de notre civilisation, la raison mme de l'innovation

----------


## imikado

Oui le gain de productivit est un besoin, mais il est clair que le changement d'OS, depuis W7 n'est clairement pas identifi
Au contraire: en mettant l'utilisateur devant une nouvelle interface il va perdre en productivit ...

Rappelez-vous l'arrive du ruban sur Office: cela a provoqu non seulement des baisse de productivit, mais galement engendr des couts de formation pour que l'utilisateur rapprenne a utiliser un outil qu'il matrisait jusqu'a present...

La migration vers une nouvelle version doit avant tout tre un choix (calcul/dcid) et non une obligation contrainte  :;):

----------


## Traroth2

> On recompile le noyau et on re-deploi


Ah... Pour ma part, je n'ai pas recompil de noyau depuis quelque chose comme 2004, je dirais. Et une distrib linux, c'est un peu plus qu'un noyau, hein. Il peut y avoir des changements radicaux sans qu'on change de noyau.




> etes vous certain que vous n'en avez pas besoin ? C'est la toute la question. Avec des cycle de 15-20 ans on peut etre certain qu'il y a des nouveauts qui peuvent etre utilises. Sinon ca voudrai dire que l'informatique n'a pas evolu pendant ce temp ?


Cette histoire de 15-20 ans sans changement, c'est toi qui l'a invent. Tu parles tout seul ?




> C'est pas compatible avec le .Net


Non, c'est faux. Mais effectivement, Windows reste un environnement privilgi pour cette technologie.




> Le suivi, le support, le manque de visibilit et de guidance dans les choix qu'on doit faire et le maque de compatibilit.


Donc aucun dfaut technique particulier, si je comprends bien.

Les problmes de compatibilit, c'est largement du pass. Quand tu installes une distro moderne, gnralement tout tourne immdiatement, exactement comme sous Windows. Au fait, si tu achtes une licence Windows et que tu n'arrive pas  l'installer, c'est quoi le support fourni par Microsoft ? Parce que moi, quand j'ai un problme, la procdure que je suis est exactement la mme pour Linux ou Windows (ou Mac OS X, d'ailleurs) : je vais voir sur le web. Donc c'est quel genre de suivi ou de support qu'il te manque ?




> .Net ne tourne pas sur des OS OpenSource. Et L'openSource present dans .Net est fournis par des grosse boite qui ont le moyen de fournir un suivi. Pas par 3 bnvoles apres journe.


Donc tu ne connais vraiment pas Mono, si je comprends bien... Tu sais que tu pourrais valoriser ta connaissance de .Net pour faire du dveloppement Android ou iOS, grce  Mono ?




> Pour le reste j'ai pas le temp de repondre dsol.


C'est bien dommage...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Saverok

> Les problmes de compatibilit, c'est largement du pass.


Je suis parfaitement d'accord
Et puis, les diteurs suivent le march
Si le march tend vers du Linux, les diteurs s'adapterons

Sans compter qu'avec le cloud, de plus en plus d'applications s'utilisent via des webapps et dans ce cas, peut importe le systme du client, seul le navigateur compte.

----------


## Techys

La vile de Munich a un gros avantage. 
Elle maitrise aujourd'hui tout son IT de A  Z. De l'OS Serveur et client aux appli profesionnelles.  C'est elle qui programme les mise a jour en fonction des besoins utilisateurs. Elle peut definir ses interfaces User pour une meilleure performance de ses utilisateurs. Elle est mme de prdire le comportent d'une application pro sur son systme. Ells peut former se IT et son expertise comme elle le souhaite. Toute chose qui n'est pas le cas avec Windows.
Les OS change au gr de humeur de Microsoft, outre le renouvellement des licences, le cout des formations/certifications, le portage des solution professionnelle sur le Nouvel OS peut cre des bug sur le systeme. Je me rappelle avoir rinstall Windows7 sur environ 60 PCs vu que le Soft d'Alcatel des IT telecom  ne fonctionnait pas sur windows W8 mme en mode compatibilit. 
Les changement d'interface Office 207, 2010 et 2013 en plus de celui de windows 7 a Windows 8.
C'est en cela que l'alternative Opensource est la meilleure.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je ne sais pas comment ils font leur compte, et je m'en fous un peu. 

Je ne sais pas combien leur a cout le projet, et si ce cot tient bien compte de ce qu'ils disent avoir fait. Car si j'ai bien compris, ils ont d'abord, en 2006, migr vers Dbian, puis se rendant compte que a n'irait pas, en 2009, on commenc a travaill sur le projet Limux. Donc ralisation d'un OS spcifique  partir d'une distibution Unbuntu. En 2013, ils n'avaient toujours pas migr l'ensemble des PC, ce qui veut dire qu'ils devaient, plus, depuis 2006 maintenir plusieurs systmes...

Maintenant, ils doivent payer pour maintenir Limux  jour. 

Alors, soit ils ne jouent pas le jeu de l'open-source (en ne rtribuant pas les "socits"/"fondation" qui distribuent les logiciels qu'ils utilisent, ce qui n'aide pas  rendre l'open-source viable sur le long terme), soit ils omettent volontairement des frais et en accroissent d'autres.

Bref, le conditionnel employ dans tout ce document, montre qu'il n'y a rien de sr dans tout a.

Mais l'important est ailleurs. Car, selon moi, ce qu'il est important de retenir, c'est que des solutions open-sources permettent de grer une ville comme Munich sans que cela ne pose de problme majeurs  ses concitoyens. Et donc, qu'il est possible pour des administrations d'tre indpendants, d'avoir le choix et donc de pouvoir peser dans la balance.

----------


## imikado

Pour la chronologie de Limux, ce que j'ai pu lire c'est qu'ils ont d'abord bien avanc sur la migration logiciels (firefox,openoffice puis libreoffice,thunderbird  la place d'ie,office et outlook)
qu'ensuite petit  petit ils ont migr les OS 

Plus de dtail sur la chronologie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LiMux

Ce qui est une bonne chose, c'est qu'ils sont dsormais autonome, ils ne dpendent plus des choix commerciaux d'une seule entreprise qui pourrait leur faire perdre en productivit ou leur demanderait de payer des formations pour s'adapter  une nouvelle version bureautique  :;):

----------


## smarties

L'annonce/rappel de la fin du support de WIndows 7 n'arrange rien.

----------


## imikado

L'annonce de fin de migration sur le site allemand: http://www.muenchen.de/rathaus/Stadt...um/LiMux.html#

J'ai trouv un autre article bien dtaill (mais en anglais)
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/...t-of-the-city/

Avec notamment ce graphique d'volution du nombre de machine migr

----------


## GTSLASH

> Ah... Pour ma part, je n'ai pas recompil de noyau depuis quelque chose comme 2004, je dirais. Et une distrib linux, c'est un peu plus qu'un noyau, hein. Il peut y avoir des changements radicaux sans qu'on change de noyau.


C'etais pour faire la diffrence entre une mise a jour et une nouvelle version. Et je sais bien que c'est plus qu'un noyau ne me prend pas pour un dbile merci.

Certain programme ou module ne fonctionne que sur une seul version de noyau. Si tu veus IIS8 par exemple il te faudra le noyau de la distribution W2012R2. Tu ne fera pas tourner IIS8 sur le noyau NT4. Me chose sous Linux en replaant NT4 et IIS8 par les nom en Linux.

Sous Windows nouveau noyau = nouvelle licence. Sous Linux pas,  je suis daccord. Mais tu ne redploie pas un nouveau noyau sur un poste sans tre certain que tous ce qui est autour reste compatible. Et faire cela veux dire que tu installe ou migre vers une nouvelle version de ta distribution. Sous Linux ou sous Windows c'est le mme principe.

La diffrence est que sous Windows tout est fais par la mme socit a Redmond. Sous linux pas et ca rend les choses plus simple pour Microsoft. Linux amene donc de la complexit dans la gestion du developement.

Par exemplke quand Microsoft fournit un version de sa distribution il a dvelopp lui mme le noyau, le serveur Web, vrifier la cohrence du tous et fournis le support sur TOUS car c'est un Package. Sous linux pas. Le Noyau est fourni Par Linus, le serveur web par Apache (ou autre je ne sais pas), les autres module encore par d'autre communaut et RedHat (entre autre) assemble le tous et fourni sa distribution.

Microsoft = 1 acteur. Linux = baucoup trop pour rendre les choses simple.




> Cette histoire de 15-20 ans sans changement, c'est toi qui l'a invent. Tu parles tout seul ?


Microsoft a fourni du support 13 ans sous XP et c'est pas assez. Donc si je suis leur logique il veulent + de 13 ans sans migration. Une vrai erreur de vouloir ca (Que ce soit sous Windows ou Linux d'ailleur) Donc la vraix raison pour laquelle il veulent passer sous linux est politique pas technique car ils auront les mme contraintes sous Linux.




> Non, c'est faux. Mais effectivement, Windows reste un environnement privilgi pour cette technologie.


Oui je connais MONO merci. Mais entre ce qu'ils disent et comme ca se passe vraiment sur le terrain c'est autre choses crois moi. Les outils ne sont pas adapt et tu perd normment en productivit (le dploiement par exemple)  OWIN/Katana est une belle avance mais on n'y est pas encore.




> Donc aucun dfaut technique particulier, si je comprends bien.


Non aucun. Je pense que techniquement Microsoft ou Linux ca se vaut. Mais comme j'ai expliquer il y a le reste. On est BEAUCOUP plus productif sous Microsoft et ca vaut le prix des licences pour moi. 




> Les problmes de compatibilit, c'est largement du pass.


FAUX totalement FAUX. Combien de driver de base ne sont pas disponible au depart sous Linux ??? Et il n'y a pas que ca.




> a procdure que je suis est exactement la mme pour Linux ou Windows (ou Mac OS X, d'ailleurs) : je vais voir sur le web. Donc c'est quel genre de suivi ou de support qu'il te manque


Il est plus facile de s'y retrouver dans les techno Microsoft car ils fournissent une guidance et une documentation global (de tous ses 'modules') centralise. Dans l'OpenSource la documentation est trs disperse vu le shema d'organisation du dveloppement. (Microsoft = 1 acteur. Linux = baucoup trop pour rendre les choses simple).

Et quand un particulier a un problme avec son PC sous Linux il doit dj trouver un revendeur qui sait le dpanner. Et pas par internet vu que son PC ne tourne pas. Chez moi en tous cas tu dois dj te dplacer loin pour trouver un magasin qui te dpannera. C'est plus facile de trouver un dpanneur PC que Linux (et encore il faut aussi qu'il connaisse ta distribution) Donc un particulier aura plus vite et plus facilement du support Windows que Linux. Et il se dpanera mieux lui mm sous Windows que sous Linux. Tous le monde n'est pas informaticien.




> Donc tu ne connais vraiment pas Mono, si je comprends bien... Tu sais que tu pourrais valoriser ta connaissance de .Net pour faire du dveloppement Android ou iOS, grce  Mono ?


Ca aussi c'est rver veill. Xamarin et Katana vont dans ce sens mais la productivit n'est pas encore la. Je prfre payer une licences que de perdre mon temps en manque de productivit. 

Pour le moment Si tu veus dvelopper srieusement pour Andriod et IOS (la certainement) tu ne le fais pas en .Net avec Visual Studio. Mais le bricolage ca existe c'est vraix.

----------


## kain_tn

> Certain programme ou module ne fonctionne que sur une seul version de noyau. Si tu veus IIS8 par exemple il te faudra le noyau de la distribution W2012R2. Tu ne fera pas tourner IIS8 sur le noyau NT4.


Oui.




> Me chose sous Linux en replaant NT4 et IIS8 par les nom en Linux.


Non.




> La diffrence est que sous Windows tout est fais par la mme socit a Redmond. Sous linux pas et ca rend les choses plus simple pour Microsoft. Linux amene donc de la complexit dans la gestion du developement.
> 
> Par exemplke quand Microsoft fournit un version de sa distribution il a dvelopp lui mme le noyau, le serveur Web, vrifier la cohrence du tous et fournis le support sur TOUS car c'est un Package. Sous linux pas. Le Noyau est fourni Par Linus, le serveur web par Apache (ou autre je ne sais pas), les autres module encore par d'autre communaut et RedHat (entre autre) assemble le tous et fourni sa distribution.
> 
> Microsoft = 1 acteur. Linux = baucoup trop pour rendre les choses simple.


Non, la diffrence c'est que le noyau Linux suit des standards qui ne changent pas  chaque version, ce qui fait qu'une attention trs grande est porte aux histoires de rtro-compatibilit. Aujourd'hui, pas besoin de "mode compatibilit" pour faire tourner sur une distribution rcente un programme qui a 15 ans...




> Microsoft a fourni du support 13 ans sous XP et c'est pas assez. Donc si je suis leur logique il veulent + de 13 ans sans migration. Une vrai erreur de vouloir ca (Que ce soit sous Windows ou Linux d'ailleur) Donc la vraix raison pour laquelle il veulent passer sous linux est politique pas technique car ils auront les mme contraintes sous Linux.


Non: ils n'auront pas 13 ans sans migration; ils auront 13+ ans d'amlioration continue: nouveaux noyaux, nouveaux patchs de scurit etc. Le problme c'est que a n'est pas le mme modle commercial que pour Windows et c'est pour a que tu n'arrives pas  saisir la diffrence je pense.




> Oui je connais MONO merci. Mais entre ce qu'ils disent et comme ca se passe vraiment sur le terrain c'est autre choses crois moi. Les outils ne sont pas adapt et tu perd normment en productivit (le dploiement par exemple)  OWIN/Katana est une belle avance mais on n'y est pas encore.


L, tu n'as pas tort. La compatibilit n'est pas vraiment au rendez-vous pour le moment. Ou alors c'est juste moi...




> Non aucun. Je pense que techniquement Microsoft ou Linux ca se vaut. Mais comme j'ai expliquer il y a le reste. On est BEAUCOUP plus productif sous Microsoft et ca vaut le prix des licences pour moi.


a doit quand mme tre vachement subjectif parce que je connais plein de dveloppeurs qui te diront exclusivement le contraire! Pour ce qui est de l'aspect technique purement systme (la philosophie du systme ou la faon dont il est conu et doit tre manipul), je trouve Windows  la ramasse par rapport  tous les autres OS POSIX (et pas seulement Linux). Je pense que c'est le gros point noir de cet OS et qu'il serait vraiment plus puissant et plus stable si il ne se tranait pas ces tares... Aprs, c'est de l'architecture donc c'est aussi un peu subjectif...




> FAUX totalement FAUX. Combien de driver de base ne sont pas disponible au depart sous Linux ??? Et il n'y a pas que ca.


Absolument TOUS les problmes de drivers que j'ai eu depuis ces cinq dernires annes, je les ai eus sous Windows, et non pas sous Linux! Ce n'tait absolument pas le cas il y a 12 ans lorsque j'ai commenc! Et avec la monte de Ubuntu Kylin, la distribution Chinoise (l o la quasi-totalit du matriel informatique est fabriqu), a ne risque plus de changer!

Je ne compte plus le nombre de machines de collgues que j'ai fini par migrer sous Linux car c'tait vraiment trop galre  installer sous Windows  cause des drivers. Et on ne parle pas de machines exotiques. C'est principalement d au fait que Linux fonctionne et est install presque partout autour de vous (serveurs, tlphones, routeurs/box internet, fours micro-ondes, rfrigrateurs, GPS, radios-rveils, dcodeurs TV, ...): la seule partie o il est encore minoritaire c'est sur le PC de bureau. Du coup il supporte aujourd'hui bien plus de matriel que ne le supportera jamais Windows.

Sans compter que la compatibilit entre les noyaux est tellement bonne que je peux faire fonctionner du matriel (scanner par exemple) qui n'est plus support sous Windows depuis la version 98...




> Il est plus facile de s'y retrouver dans les techno Microsoft car ils fournissent une guidance et une documentation global (de tous ses 'modules') centralise. Dans l'OpenSource la documentation est trs disperse vu le shema d'organisation du dveloppement. (Microsoft = 1 acteur. Linux = baucoup trop pour rendre les choses simple).


Encore une fois, c'est trs subjectif comme avis. Sinon, il n'y aurait absolument pas de place sur le march pour les autres solutions. Et pourtant elles existent (stacks Java, PHP, Ruby On Rails, Python, etc...)




> Et quand un particulier a un problme avec son PC sous Linux il doit dj trouver un revendeur qui sait le dpanner. Et pas par internet vu que son PC ne tourne pas. Chez moi en tous cas tu dois dj te dplacer loin pour trouver un magasin qui te dpannera. C'est plus facile de trouver un dpanneur PC que Linux (et encore il faut aussi qu'il connaisse ta distribution) Donc un particulier aura plus vite et plus facilement du support Windows que Linux. Et il se dpanera mieux lui mm sous Windows que sous Linux. Tous le monde n'est pas informaticien.


L, tu n'as pas tort... Par contre j'ai des doutes sur le dpannage par lui-mme. a va se finir par la rponse habituelle:
HELP: Avez-vous redmarr votre ordinateur?Utilisateur: OuiHELP: Ok, donc il faut r-installer Windows...




> Ca aussi c'est rver veill. Xamarin et Katana vont dans ce sens mais la productivit n'est pas encore la. Je prfre payer une licences que de perdre mon temps en manque de productivit. 
> 
> Pour le moment Si tu veus dvelopper srieusement pour Andriod et IOS (la certainement) tu ne le fais pas en .Net avec Visual Studio. Mais le bricolage ca existe c'est vraix.


Je pense que ce qu'il essayait de te dire est que tu peux "dployer" tes applications sur d'autres OS en plus de Windows pour toucher plus de monde vu les faibles parts de march de Windows sur mobile. Mais bon, a reste ton choix et ce n'est pas toujours possible du fait de la compatibilit du portage.

----------


## imikado

> a doit quand mme tre vachement subjectif parce que je connais plein de dveloppeurs qui te diront exclusivement le contraire! Pour ce qui est de l'aspect technique purement systme (la philosophie du systme ou la faon dont il est conu et doit tre manipul), je trouve Windows  la ramasse par rapport  tous les autres OS POSIX (et pas seulement Linux). Je pense que c'est le gros point noir de cet OS et qu'il serait vraiment plus puissant et plus stable si il ne se tranait pas ces tares... Aprs, c'est de l'architecture donc c'est aussi un peu subjectif...


En tant que developpeur web php, je confirme que je prfre developper sous GNU/Linux que sous windows:
Pourquoi je prfre GNU/Linux: http://dupot.org/post-1.html
En rsum:
Multi bureau, o comment organiser ses activits  ::): Ubuntu Software Centre, Apt-get, aptitude, synaptics... ou la centralisation et gestion des applicationsLes performances, firefox est plus rapide/ractif sous ma machine virtuelle que dans ma machine hostLa flexibilit, l'aisance  me connecter  d'autres serveursUn gestionnaire de fentre moderneUn gestionnaire de fichiers trs confortableLa facilit d'avoir un environnement mail/contact/calendrier synchro avec gmail
J'oubliais les outils de ligne de commande trop pratique grep, sed, awk + le fameux pipe qui dmultiplie le tout  :;): 

note: de ce cot l, power shell s'est amlior, mais il est totalement cach dans l'interface de w7  ::(: 

Pour le sujet des drivers:
http://dupot.org/post-6.html

----------


## GTSLASH

J'ai lu l'interview du DSI de Munich et il dit bien qu'il ne l'a pas fait pour des question financiere mais pour ne plus etre sous les ordre de Microsoft. Donc c'est pas une question d'argent c'est une question de libert et donc politique.

http://www.techrepublic.com/article/...t-of-the-city/

Et pour ne pas continuer a vous nerver car vous avez des avis subjectif voir motionnel, voila pour moi ce qui me ferai revenir en arrire et me ferai perdre beaucoup si je passais a l'OpenSource :

http://www.mono-project.com/Compatibility

Et plus prcisment sous Linux vous n'avez pas ca :

- ASP.NET 4.5 Async Pipeline
- WPF
- WCF
- Et surtous VisulStudio qui offre la productivit
- Prism Library & Unity

Et pour WPF je vous rappelle qu'il n'y a qu'une toute petite minorit des postes clients que ne savent pas faire tourner ca. (Linux et Mac donc +- 6 %). Alors pourquoi je passerai mon temps a dvelopper des applis pour cette minorit ? Et quand le HTML aura la mme puissance que WPF on en reparlera. 

Et pour les appli mobile il y a Xamarin avec quoi je peux toucher tous le march des tablettes et SmartPhone.

Et je pense que chez Microsoft ils savent tres bien ce qu'il font. Ils ont encore fait une annonce assez mal venue sur le support de seven (mme moi je trouve ca fort choquant de leur part), augmenter les prix d'office365 et raccourcisse leur cycles de plus en plus. L'open Source ne leur fait pas peur apparemment.

Alors oui sur Ubuntu on sait aller sur Facebook et tapez des lettres. ok. Mais j'ai un peu plus d'ambition que ca et si je savait faire mon travail de dveloppeur et avancer sur mes projet assez vite ca m'arrangerais. Mais vous vous tes peut tre payez a l'heure  ::): 

Et a Munich je me demande si ils ont pris ca en compte. Il travaille avec quel programme ? Ils ont fait une comparaison avec le cout du programme en .Net ? 

Sur les Desktop c'est foutu pour vous. Sur les serveurs vos chiffres sont surtout bon grce au diffrent CMS.

Mais je suis ouvert,  si vous me donner des alternatives rel a ces technologies sans perte de productivit et avec un delai d'apprentissage convenable je changerai d'avis.

J'ai vraiment passer la journe dans l'OpenSource et j'ai pas trouv d'alternative valable (je suis en vacance donc j'en profite  ::):  ). Je vais quand mme garder mon DualBoot avec OpenSuse on ne sait jamais. C'est vraix que linterface est agrable a utiliser et mme mieux que celle de W8. Et les liveCD ca peut etre tres pratique.

Personnellement j'ai pas le temps d'avoir cette fameuse liberte que vous voulez autant. Et je ne dois certainement pas etre le seul. Et le temp c'est de l'argent donc j'ai pas les moyen d'utiliser ca pour mon travail.

Alors oui le code des Linux est peut etre tres bon et vous faite "ce que vous voulez" (enfin, vous le croyez en tous cas) mais il n'y a pas que ce point la qui rentre en compte lors du choix d'une technologie. Et c'est pas un politicien socialiste qui me fera changer d'avis.

----------


## smarties

> Maintenant, ils doivent payer pour maintenir Limux  jour.


De toute faon, tu payes toujours pour maintenir ton parc informatique : soit en renouvelant les licences, soit tu maintiens LiMux dans ce cas.

L'avantage d'avoir une solution open source est de pouvoir prioriser tes volutions

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai lu l'interview du DSI de Munich et il dit bien qu'il ne l'a pas fait pour des question financiere mais pour ne plus etre sous les ordre de Microsoft. Donc c'est pas une question d'argent c'est une question de libert et donc politique.


Mme si ce n'tait pas motiv par l'argent, le mossieur te dit quand mme que grce  a, il conomise plusieurs millions par an, toi qui nous rabache sur les gains des clients, cela devrait donc te plaire non ?




> Et pour ne pas continuer a vous nerver car vous avez des avis subjectif voir motionnel, voila pour moi ce qui me ferai revenir en arrire et me ferai perdre beaucoup si je passais a l'OpenSource :
> 
> http://www.mono-project.com/Compatibility
> 
> Et plus prcisment sous Linux vous n'avez pas ca :
> 
> - ASP.NET 4.5 Async Pipeline
> - WPF
> - WCF
> ...


Et c'est quoi le rapport avec le changement d'OS dans une administration ? Tu crois qu' la scu, ils en ont quelque chose  faire du WPF ?  ::aie:: 





> Alors oui sur Ubuntu on sait aller sur Facebook et tapez des lettres. ok. Mais j'ai un peu plus d'ambition que ca et si je savait faire mon travail de dveloppeur et avancer sur mes projet assez vite ca m'arrangerais. Mais vous vous tes peut tre payez a l'heure


Oh bah oui, le dveloppement sous linux n'existe pas, on s'en sert que pour surfer, et la poigne de dev qui essaie quand mme de faire du dev sous linux, sont tous des mecs qui travaillent trs lentement et ne sortent qu'un bout de code tous les 6 ans avec leur outils pourris...

Ce n'est pas parceque tu ne maitrises pas leurs outils aussi bien que celui que tu utilises tous les jours, que les dveloppeurs sous linux sont moins performants que toi. Un dev sous linux, te dira la mme chose  propos de visual studio si il ne l'utilise pas d'habitude, il sera forcement moins productif que sur son environnement habituel, cela ne signifie pas pour autant que tous les devs sous visual studio ne sont pas productifs et que visual studio, c'est naze...





> J'ai vraiment passer la journe dans l'OpenSource et j'ai pas trouv d'alternative valable (je suis en vacance donc j'en profite  ).


Tu as russi  tester et maitriser tous les outils de dev sous linux en 1 journe ? En prenant le soins d'ajouter les plug-ins utiles sur chacun d'eux, comme tu as du le faire sur ton visual studio ? Chapeau bas

Aprs c'est sr qu'en lanant un EDI 10mn c'est dur de trouver une alternative au programme qu'on utilise 8  10h par jour...





> Et c'est pas un politicien socialiste qui me fera changer d'avis.


En mme temps, il ne t'a jamais demand de le faire, et c'est quoi le rapport avec le fait qu'il soit socialiste ? Il aurait t de droite, tu l'aurais cout ? Remarque cela explique mieux tout ton discours sur le gain de plus d'argent. Effectivement, on voit que tu es beaucoup plus objectif que les autres  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Traroth2

> J'ai lu l'interview du DSI de Munich et il dit bien qu'il ne l'a pas fait pour des question financiere mais pour ne plus etre sous les ordre de Microsoft. Donc c'est pas une question d'argent c'est une question de libert et donc politique.


Et malgr a, ils ont conomis 11 millions d'euros, dis donc. C'est pas super, a ???

----------


## Saverok

> J'ai lu l'interview du DSI de Munich et il dit bien qu'il ne l'a pas fait pour des question financiere mais pour ne plus etre sous les ordre de Microsoft. Donc c'est pas une question d'argent c'est une question de libert et donc politique.


Et ??
La migration vers l'open source est une question autant politique qu'conomique (la technique vient trs loin aprs ces 2 sujets)
Economique : 10 millions , a se passe d'argumentaire
Politique : gouvernance de son parc IT, gouvernance de ses donnes, indpendance
Munich tait client de Microsoft et non l'inverse
C'est  Microsoft d'tre au service de ses clients et de ce fait, Microsoft ne devrait pas pouvoir imposer ses choix techniques et commerciaux  ses clients mais c'est pourtant ce qu'il se passe...
Avec la surveillance de la NSA, ne plus dpendre des solutions informatiques amricaines est devenu une posture politique mais aussi une ncessit de scurit et de gouvernance nationale.




> Et plus prcisment sous Linux vous n'avez pas ca :
> 
> - ASP.NET 4.5 Async Pipeline
> - WPF
> - WCF
> - Et surtous VisulStudio qui offre la productivit


Il s'agit de techno Microsoft donc il est normal et logique que ces produits soient distribus sur Windows et optimiss pour cet OS.

Par contre, Microsoft est galement un diteur et comme tous les diteurs, Microsoft suit le march.
Si le march tend vers Linux, tu peux tre sr que certains produits Microsoft auront droit  leur version Linux (il y a eu des annonces l'anne dernire d'une version d'Office pour Linux mais  j'ignore o en est l'avancement du projet)

Pour ce qui est de la productivit des dveloppements, je dveloppe en Java et j'ai eu l'occasion de m'essayer aux 2 OS.
La productivit y est trs bonne sur les 2 mme si j'ai une prfrence pour Linux.
Dans le cas de .Net, tant donn qu'il s'agit d'une techno Microsoft, oui, tu trouveras les meilleurs outils sous Windows. Par contre,  partir du moment o la ville de Munich choisit de se dtourner des solutions propritaires, je pense que les quelques applications dvelopps en .Net ont d tre migres (ou cela est en cours) vers des solutions en Java ou PHP...

@GTSLASH : je pense que tu prends ton cas personnel pour une gnralit.
Dans ce topic, on parle de la migration de l'intgralit du parc IT d'une ville de 1,5 millions d'habitants et de plus de 12 000 postes et serveurs.
Il n'est absolument pas question d'un dveloppeur ou d'une quipe de dveloppement mais d'administrations.

La ville de Munich a dmontr au monde entier qu'il tait possible d'effectuer une telle migration et qu'il est possible d'administrer une ville de cette ampleur avec des solutions open sources.
Et a, c'est formidable et rvolutionnaire.
Est-ce qu'il y a eu des difficults ? Bien sr que oui mais existe t'il un seul projet info sans nuage ?

----------


## smarties

Sous linux, on a possibilit d'automatiser des choses dans son environnement (GIT, Sonar, Redmine, nightly build, ... ou autre module). Avec Visual Studio, a fait tellement de temps que j'y touche plus que je ne suis plus au courant des nouveauts.

Quand tu fais du dveloppement Android, tu as moins de problmes de driver sur Linux que sur Windows o tu est souvent oblig d'installer Kies pour Samsung.

Sous linux, quelqu'un peut effectuer des oprations en arrire plan en se connectant en SSH alors que sur Windows tu as besoin d'un TeamViewer ou similaire.

Sous linux, tu as un explorateur de fichier avec onglet de base dans les distributions populaires, Windows c'est multi-fentres ou application tierce.

----------


## GTSLASH

> Et malgr a, ils ont conomis 11 millions d'euros, dis donc. C'est pas super, a ???





> Economique : 10 millions , a se passe d'argumentaire


Ce que je veus dire c'est que si ils avaient remplac leur pc par des machine a crire ils aurait encore pargne plus. C'est un cas exagrer mais c'est pour que vous compreniez  :;): 

Ces 10 million soit disant pargner on ete pargne uniquement lors de la migration. Reste a voir combien cette migration vas leur couter dans la gestion de tous les jours sans le .Net




> Si le march tend vers Linux, tu peux tre sr que certains produits Microsoft auront droit  leur version Linux (il y a eu des annonces l'anne dernire d'une version d'Office pour Linux mais j'ignore o en est l'avancement du projet)


Je vois pas pourquoi ils essaieraient de conquerrir les 3% de postes Linux.




> Il n'est absolument pas question d'un dveloppeur ou d'une quipe de dveloppement mais d'administrations.


Les dveloppeurs fournissent les outils utiliss par l'administration. Et le dveloppement a un cout.

Donc le choix ne se fait pas entre Libre ou pas mais entre .Net et Java. Et quand on voit que + 90% des poste client actuel tourne sur un environnement favorable a .Net on peut estimer que .Net est une technologie plus mature et donc le choix est vite fait. Surtout depuis que Oracle a reprit Java.

Et si vous dveloppez sous java la maintenance du runtime est plus important que l'OS sur lequel l'application tourne. Donc votre fameuse liberte elle disparait car c'est pas vous qui faite la maintenance du runtime c'est Oracle. Et quand ils diront qu'il ne supporte plus l'OS sur lequelle vous etes vous aurez le meme probleme. D'ailleur sous Windows XP il ne sera plus support donc vous ne faite pas ce que vous voulez et vos argument de libert son des arguments hypochrite et debil. Vous dpendrez toujours technologiquement d'une firme qui fera des choix pour vous et que vous devrez suivre. Voila ou sarrte votre modle 'libre'.

http://java.com/fr/download/help/sysreq.xml




> Microsoft ne devrait pas pouvoir imposer ses choix techniques et commerciaux  ses clients


Munich c'est bien la preuve qu'ils ne le font pas. 




> La ville de Munich a dmontr au monde entier qu'il tait possible d'effectuer une telle migration et qu'il est possible d'administrer une ville de cette ampleur avec des solutions open sources.


Non il ont montr qu'il tait possible de migrer vers Linux en installant Linux sur les poste clients. C'est tous Et ca ont le savait tous deja avant. Reste a voir comment le travail va se passer dans les administration et comparer les services fournit par ces administration sous Java compar a .Net. c'est ca la vrai question. Et la grande partie des utilisateur dans ces administrations ne sont pas des informaticiens.

Je reste plus que jamais sur mon avis que de vouloir rallonger les cycles de migrations et donc d'abandonner le .Net n'est financirement pas intressant.

----------


## GTSLASH

> Quand tu fais du dveloppement Android, tu as moins de problmes de driver sur Linux que sur Windows o tu est souvent oblig d'installer Kies pour Samsung.


Encore bien. Androide a ete fait sur base de Linux.




> Sous linux, quelqu'un peut effectuer des oprations en arrire plan en se connectant en SSH alors que sur Windows tu as besoin d'un TeamViewer ou similaire.


SSH est disponible sous Windows et ils ont PowerShell




> Sous linux, tu as un explorateur de fichier avec onglet de base dans les distributions populaires, Windows c'est multi-fentres ou application tierce.


Detail subjectif

----------


## Invit

> Ces 10 million*s* soit disant pargn*s* on*t* ete pargn*s* uniquement lors de la migration. Reste ** voir combien cette migration va leur couter dans la gestion de tous les jours sans le .Net


L'avenir nous le dira.




> Donc le choix ne se fait pas entre Libre ou pas mais entre .Net et Java. Et quand on voit que + 90% des poste client actuel tourne sur un environnement favorable a .Net on peut estimer que .Net est une technologie plus mature et donc le choix est vite fait. Surtout depuis que Oracle a reprit Java.


Java contre .Net  ::aie::  C'est une invention ou vous avez des sources.
Sinon Qt a une version gpl qui marche trs bien. C++, python permettent de faire de trs bonnes choses aussi!




> Et la grande partie des utilisateur dans ces administrations ne sont pas des informaticiens.
> 
> Je reste plus que jamais sur mon avis que de vouloir rallonger les cycles de migrations et donc d'abandonner le .Net n'est financirement pas intressant.


Comme ils ne sont pas informaticiens le .Net ils ne connaissent pas et ne vont pas le rclamer  corps et  cris...
Quant aux migrations, maintenant les responsables informatiques de munich feront ce qu'ils voudront : continue, vite, lentement,  quatre temps comme une valse  ::mrgreen::  ...

----------


## smarties

> Je vois pas pourquoi ils essaieraient de conquerrir les 3% de postes Linux.


Pour le moment, mais avec les milliards de terminaux Android, Valve qui pousse le jeu sous linux, les administrations publiques franaises (au moins la gendarmerie, DDT) sont en train de passer sous linux  une partie des utilisateurs le futur de Windows devient flou.

----------


## imikado

> Je vois pas pourquoi ils essaieraient de conquerrir les 3% de postes Linux.


Pourquoi Nvidia et ATI passe du temps  dvelopper des drivers, pourquoi Adobe continue de dvelopper depuis de nombreuses annes une version flash pour GNU/Linux...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> .. une partie des utilisateurs le futur de Windows devient flou.


Tiens c'est marrant, fin des annes 1980, dbut des annes 1990, Windows vivait ces derniers instants... Linux tait l, et allait dominer le monde !
Un air de dj vu ?  :8-): 




> Pourquoi Nvidia et ATI passe du temps  dvelopper des drivers, pourquoi Adobe continue de dvelopper depuis de nombreuses annes une version flash pour GNU/Linux...


Soif d'exotisme ?  :8-):

----------


## GTSLASH

> Java contre .Net C'est une invention ou vous avez des sources.
> Sinon Qt a une version gpl qui marche trs bien. C++, python permettent de faire de trs bonnes choses aussi!


Java et .Net sont le plus utilis en entreprise. De plus chaque technologie de dveloppement tourne sur un runtime ou autre chose qui est maintenu par une firme qui fait des choix pour vous. Donc vous devez les suivre et votre libert vous l'avalez.

Et comme en OS avec une suite bureautique n'est pas assez dans la plupart des cas il vous faut un programme d'entreprise qui doit tre dvelopp sur base d'une technologie (.net ou java car les autres ne sont pas en course dans la plupart des entreprises)

C++ c'est un lagunage de programmation c'est pas comparable a .Net ni au runtime java. Et dans la plupart des cas un code manag est plus rentable.




> Tiens c'est marrant, fin des annes 1980, dbut des annes 1990, Windows vivait ces derniers instants... Linux tait l, et allait dominer le monde !
> Un air de dj vu ?


Ils y sont toujours dans les annes 80 vus qu'il ont des cycles d'evolution de 20 ans.  :;): 




> pourquoi Adobe continue de dvelopper depuis de nombreuses annes une version flash pour GNU/Linux


Oui parlons en des plugin de type Flash et de la scurit...




> Quant aux migrations, maintenant les responsables informatiques de munich feront ce qu'ils voudront : continue, vite, lentement,  quatre temps comme une valse ...


NON. Quand leur runtime ou autres application ne seront plus suport par leur OS ils devront migrer (comme sous Windows) et ca aura un cout. 

Leur choix de technologie de dveloppement leur imposera de migrer leur OS. Sous .Net ou sous Java

La libert offerte par le libre est un mirage rien de plus.

----------


## Zirak

> Donc le choix ne se fait pas entre Libre ou pas mais entre .Net et Java.


Nan a c'est dans ta tte, l'utilisateur lamdba dans une administration ne sait mme pas de quoi tu parles quand tu parles de Java et de .Net, et il s'en fout. Que son logiciel soit fait en .Net, en java, ou en basic, il s'en fou aissi, du moment que le logiciel fait ce qu'il a besoin.

La seul diffrence que cela fait, c'est qu'un dev comme toi, sp .Net qui ne jure que par Windows, tu ne seras pas forcement la 1re personne qu'ils iront voir pour leur dvelopper un nouveau logiciel, a c'est sr.

D'un ct toi tu t'en fou, vu que les 3% de part de marche linux ne t'intrrsse pas, et de l'autre ct la DSI de l'administration, feront quand mme bosser des devs, c'est juste que cela sera des mecs spcialiss dans un autre langage que le .Net, c'est tout.

Mais le choix n'a rien  voir entre .Net et Java (d'ailleurs pour infos, il existe d'autres langages  ::D: )

----------


## Shr3ck

> Ce que je veux dire c'est que si ils avaient remplac leur pc par des machine a crire ils aurait encore pargne plus. C'est un cas exagrer mais c'est pour que vous compreniez
> 
> Ces 10 million soit disant pargner on ete pargne uniquement lors de la migration. Reste a voir combien cette migration vas leur couter dans la gestion de tous les jours sans le .Net


Mme si je pense que le gain financier n'tait pas le but premier de l'opration, je vais rebondir sur cela. Leur objectif tait avant tout une migration de l'OS, car celui-ci n'tant plus maintenu un problme de scurit est alors apparu. Nous sommes, d'accord sur le fait que la fin du maintien d'un OS, qu'il soit Windows ou Linux, engendre la mme problmatique. Cependant, quand je lis ton message je le comprends de deux faons :
- Le changement ralis est un retour en arrire : Technologie plus ancienne, moins permissive, moins efficace et de ce fait moins cher
- Que leur objectif tait de raliser du bnfice quelque soit les consquences sur l'efficacit du service

Pour autant, je ne vois pas o ce phnomne peut se produire. Ils sont passs d'un OS non maintenu  une version actuelle d'un systme d'exploitation (Du moins, il l'tait au moment de l'opration). Il n'est nullement mentionn qu'il y a eu une quelconque rgression. Pourquoi est-ce que le passage d'un systme Windows  un systme Linux serait une rgression ou une diminution drastique de l'efficacit des employs ?  ::weird:: 

Ensuite, je ne vois pas o est-ce que le .Net vient entrer en ligne compte. Quel est le rapport entre migration d'un OS est l'absence du .Net ? Je ne pense pas avoir lu quelque part qu'ils utilisent des applications ralise en .Net mais il se peut que j'ai loup quelque chose. Il ne faut pas oublier qu'ici l'on parle de la migration de poste d'une administration ! L'lment central dans ce genre de structure reste la suite bureautique et beaucoup d'application en Intranet.

Je ne suis mme pas dans l'optique de me dire "Ils sont trop ***, de toute faon ils vont revenir  Windows !" ou "Ouai lchez cette entreprise capitaliste, venez du ct libre de la force !", je salut surtout l'intention de rflchir  une solution qui correspond rellement  leur besoin. Je pense qu'ils ont simplement ralis l'exercice suivant : Je fais a, a, a et a. De ce fait il me faut a, et a. C'est comme chercher  changer de machine, je pense que bien trop de personne (d'informaticien entre autre) pense pour leur propre besoin quand il conseil un ami et que celui-ci se retrouve avec une machine de guerre pour lire ses mails... Aprs je suis peut-tre trop naf mais je pense qu'ils y gagnent tout de mme puisque :
- Ils ont un OS adapt  leur besoin
- Ils ont la matrise de leur OS (en tout cas de la partie modifie)
- Ils peuvent mieux grer leur planning de migration et de rnovation de parc
- Ils ont la libert de pouvoir changer la base de leur OS sans tre impact en termes de soft (Passage d'Ubuntu  Debian par exemple)

Reste bien entendu les interrogations :
- Quel cot  ce maintien ?
- Ne risque-t-il pas de devenir dpendant d'une entreprise externe pour le maintien en condition de leur propre systme ?
- ...

On remarquera tout de mme sur les images que l'ihm de LiMux ressemble trs fortement  un bureau classique Windows ce qui a d fortement aider  la migration.  :;): 




> Il est plus facile de s'y retrouver dans les techno Microsoft car ils fournissent une guidance et une documentation global (de tous ses 'modules') centralise. Dans l'OpenSource la documentation est trs disperse vu le shema d'organisation du dveloppement. (Microsoft = 1 acteur. Linux = baucoup trop pour rendre les choses simple).


Pour le coup je suis plutt d'accord sans compter que la configuration d'un fichier pour une version de Linux peut totalement changer pour une autre et cela pour avoir le mme rsultat. Par contre dans le cas de LiMux je pense que c'est un problme qui a t globalement radiqu puisque tu as  ta disposition les personnes qui ont customis ton systme et donc qui sont capable, gnralement, de rsoudre ton problme. Une fois encore, ce n'ai pas l'utilisateur qui va chercher  rsoudre un problme sur sa machine mais l'un des administrateurs du parc. Donc, la problmatique de la doc est en fait transparente pour l'utilisateur, voire inexistante dans certain si ceux ayant ralis ton systme travail avec toi.




> J'ai trouv un autre article bien dtaill (mais en anglais)
> http://www.techrepublic.com/article/...t-of-the-city/


Une fois encore ce lien, bien que fort intressant, dmontre encore que les chiffres sur le projet ne sont pas claires. A quand un peu plus de transparence ?

Ce qui est tout de mme tonnant c'est la raction ct Microsoft. A la limite, je comprends qu'il se soit dplac lors de l'annonce de cette volont  partir sur de l'open source (Un march de 7 millions, qui plus est qui peut tre une ville test avant la dcision de toute l'Allemagne, a fait tout de mme un sacr pactole) par contre je comprends moins bien cette raction sur la diffusion des chiffres.

----------


## Invit

> Java et .Net sont le plus utilis en entreprise. De plus chaque technologie de dveloppement tourne sur un runtime ou autre chose qui est maintenu par une firme qui fait des choix pour vous. Donc vous devez les suivre et votre libert vous l'avalez.
> 
> Et comme en OS avec une suite bureautique n'est pas assez dans la plupart des cas il vous faut un programme d'entreprise qui doit tre dvelopp sur base d'une technologie (.net ou java car les autres ne sont pas en course dans la plupart des entreprises)
> 
> C++ c'est un lagunage de programmation c'est pas comparable a .Net ni au runtime java. Et dans la plupart des cas un code manag est plus rentable.


Je vois les dveloppeurs en entreprise *seraient* plus efficaces avec un code manag et le cot de dveloppement moindre... donc abandonner .Net c'est voir exploser le cot du dev dans l'avenir.

Sous linux KDE est dvelopp avec QT, gnome sur debian  base de C avec gtk. Aucun des deux n'est manag!
Personnellement je trouve que Qt remplacerait bien java en gpl pour des applis de bureau dans des administrations en plus c'est multiplateforme!

----------


## GTSLASH

> Que son logiciel soit fait en .Net, en java, ou en basic, il s'en fou aissi, du moment que le logiciel fait ce qu'il a besoin.


D'accord. L'utilisateur utilise principalement le logiciel. Mais quand le logiciel a t dvelopp il a bien fallu faire un choix de technologie (.Net ou Java le reste c'est hors course la plupart du temp)

Et c'est le logiciel le plus important donc c'est bien ce choix la qui est a la base de tous. Pas pour l'utilisateur OK mais bien pour le DSI.

C'est le logiciel (et donc la techno) qui impose l'OS pas l'inverse. En entreprise en tous cas.

Et que vous soyez en .Net ou en Java vous dpendez soit de Microsoft soit d'Oracle et vos libert de choisir vous mme vos cycle c'est bye bye

Ce qui pourrait vous aidez c'est que les applications InBrowser et donc compatible partout soit aussi performante et rentable que les applications manage ou native. Et c'est pas encore a. (Il en est ou l'HTML 5 ??  :;):  )

De plus avec le compilateur Roslyn vous pouvez (ou pourrez) avoir les performances d'un code natif sous .Net/C#. Donc la puissance de C++ avec la productivit de C#. Qui dit mieux ?? Mme hors Browser vous n'y arriverez pas. Alors si c'est pour comparer le .Net natif avec du Javascript il n'y a pas besoin de rflchir longtemps pour choisir.

----------


## GTSLASH

> Sous linux KDE est dvelopp avec QT, gnome sur debian  base de C avec gtk. Aucun des deux n'est manag!


Je parle des application pas de l'OS (KDE c'est l'os pour moi). Et je me doute que Windows n'est pas dvelopp en .Net  ::mouarf:: 




> Personnellement je trouve que Qt remplacerait bien java en gpl pour des applis de bureau dans des administrations en plus c'est multiplateforme!


Si ce serait la solution WinDev serait partout en entreprise. Et WinDev c'est pas nouveau

----------


## Laurent 1973

Nous sommes des dveloppeurs, c'est  dire que nous sommes l pour rpondre  un besoin de nos clients.
Si nous nous faisons plaisir dans notre mtier, c'est tant mieux, mais c'est absolument pas le but.

Depuis que je travail, j'ai t amen  utiliser aussi bien l'environnement MS-Windows que l'environnement Linux sous diffrentes technolgie.
A aucun moment, j'en ai rellement fait le choix: cela venais d'un besoin client.

Si, demain, pour les besoins d'un client je dois faire du dveloppement logiciel sous Mac OS X et bien pourquoi pas.
L'adaptation  un nouveau ecosystme informatique est sympa dans nos mtiers. 
On dcouvre de nouveau concept, ni bien ni mal, juste diffrent et c'est aussi ce qui est enrichissant.

Dans le cas de la ville de Munich, comme on l'a voqu dans la discussion, leur but premier n'tait pas forcment de grosse conomie, mais de se librer d'un fournisseur omniprsent dans leur parc informatique qui leur imposait la pluie et le beau temps.
Dans ce contexte, ils se tournent vers des socits informatiques qui leur proposent une alternative: un OS libre (Linux ubuntu) et un ensemble de suite applicative, en open source, rpondant  leur besoin.
Cette solution iso-fonctionnelle leur convient parfaitement et en plus elle semble leur couter moins chre.

Si cette grande ville , dans le future, besoins d'une nouvelle application, elle lancera un appel d'offre aux acteurs prsents.
Sa contrainte premire sera: la nouvelle application devra tourner sous Linux.
Que l'quipe de dveloppement sera productif ou pas pour rpondre  ce besoin, ce n'est pas son problme.
Si l'quipe perds de la productivit sous Linux (par rapport  Windows), peut-tre que la facture sera un peu plus grosse, mais cela rpondra aux  besoins du client.
Munich se fou alors que ce soit ralis en .Net, Java, Objectif C, php, C++, Cobol ou Fortran: elle veux juste que cela tourne dans son cosystme.

C'est  nous de nous adapter  nos clients. 
A nous d'adapter nos outils et nos environnement de travail  leurs besoins.

Pour l'instant, les environnements Linux "bureautique" reprsente 3%, et bien 3% d'entre nous doivent tre disponible pour rpondre  ce besoin l.
Il reste 90% des besoins sous des environnements MS-Windows, parfait nous aurons 90% de nos quipes qui chouchouterons aussi ces clients ci.
On utilise ici du Mac, de l'IBM AIX, des stations Solaris, ...: d'autres informaticiens s'en occuperont.

Aprs ce chamboulement munichoise, ce ratio va peut-tre voluer (dans un sens ou de l'autre).
Il faudra peut-tre aussi faire voluer nos quipes dans le mme sens.
A suivre, donc.

Aprs, on est humain et on aime s'clater dans notre mtier.
A nous alors de savoir sur quel type de projet nous voulons travailler dans lintrt de nos clients.

----------


## GTSLASH

> A aucun moment, j'en ai rellement fait le choix: cela venais d'un besoin client.


Oui je suis d'accord. Mais ton client ctait le DSI de l'entreprise qui avait dj fais son choix daprs ses critre. Pas les utilisateur finaux de l'entreprise.

Mais dans la plupart des cas ils ont deja des PC Windows et te demande du .Net sans penser a Java.

Ils veulent simplement des applications pour leur infrastructure Windows.

----------


## Marco46

> Oui je suis d'accord. Mais ton client ctait le DSI de l'entreprise qui avait dj fais son choix daprs ses critre. Pas les utilisateur finaux de l'entreprise.
> 
> Mais dans la plupart des cas ils ont deja des PC Windows et te demande du .Net sans penser a Java.
> 
> Ils veulent simplement des applications pour leur infrastructure Windows.


Ce qui est bien c'est que comme on se dirige gentiment vers du full web responsive on aura plus ces guerres de chapelles inutiles. 

Ni le besoin d'avoir un quadri-core et 8 giga de RAM pour faire tourner la dernire version de la gestion commerciale faite avec .NET

Sinon je songe  t'offrir un Bescherelle, ou un GTSLASHTHON.

----------


## GTSLASH

> Ce qui est bien c'est que comme on se dirige gentiment vers du full web responsive on aura plus ces guerres de chapelles inutiles.


Ca n'arrivera jamais a mon avis. Ce n'est a l'avantage d'aucune socit commerciale. Microsoft investit trs fortement dans les app WindowsStore. Et on y passera tous a terme.

----------


## Zirak

> D'accord. L'utilisateur utilise principalement le logiciel. Mais quand le logiciel a t dvelopp il a bien fallu faire un choix de technologie (.Net ou Java le reste c'est hors course la plupart du temp)
> 
> Et c'est le logiciel le plus important donc c'est bien ce choix la qui est a la base de tous. Pas pour l'utilisateur OK mais bien pour le DSI.
> 
> C'est le logiciel (et donc la techno) qui impose l'OS pas l'inverse. En entreprise en tous cas.


Non, encore une fois, a c'est ton point de vue, c'est tout, et ce n'est valable que si tu utilises un logiciel propritaire dj existant, une entreprise qui va demander  une SSII (ou  un dveloppeur freelance) de lui dvelopper une application spcifique, a sera  la SSII de s'adapter  ton OS, c'est pas la SSII qui va dire au client "On vous dveloppe un truc, mais que si vous tes sous Windows". Et si la SSII venait  dire a (car elle n'a pas les comptences en interne pour dvelopper sous linux par exemple), c'est pas le client qui changera son OS, c'est la SSII qui perdra le client.

Idem pour un logiciel propritaire ne tournant que sur un type d'OS, (que cela soit windows, mac ou linux d'ailleurs), c'est l'entreprise qui dite le logiciel qui se ferme des parts de marchs, et le client ira chercher une autre solution au prs d'une autre entreprise ou il se fera faire un dev spcifique. Toi qui parle toujours de gains d'argent, tu dois bien tre d'accord sur le fait qu'tre multiplateforme, te rapporte forcement plus que si ton logiciel ne tourne que sur un type d'OS spcifique non ?

----------


## Invit

> Idem pour un logiciel propritaire ne tournant que sur un type d'OS, (que cela soit windows, mac ou linux d'ailleurs), c'est l'entreprise qui dite le logiciel qui se ferme des parts de marchs, et le client ira chercher une autre solution au prs d'une autre entreprise ou il se fera faire un dev spcifique. Toi qui parle toujours de gains d'argent, tu dois bien tre d'accord sur le fait qu'tre multiplateforme, te rapporte forcement plus que si ton logiciel ne tourne que sur un type d'OS spcifique non ?


Les dernires news sur ce site montre que visual studio incorpore de plus en plus de nouveauts orients multiplateformes ( entre autre pour le mobile ).

----------


## Zirak

> Les dernires news sur ce site montre que visual studio incorpore de plus en plus de nouveauts orients multiplateformes ( entre autre pour le mobile ).


Comme quoi, malgr l'norme part de march Windows et la prpondrance du .Net, Microsoft a bien compris que cela leur est plus profitable financirement parlant, de s'ouvrir aux autres plate-formes que de rester cantonn dans leur truc  eux seulement.

Cela ne fait donc qu'appuyer ce que je disais juste au dessus, c'est aux entreprises de dev et aux dev de s'adapter au client, pas de lui forcer la main  prendre tel ou tel OS pour avoir son logiciel dont il a besoin comme le voudrait GTSLASH.

----------


## Marco46

> Ca n'arrivera jamais a mon avis. Ce n'est a l'avantage d'aucune socit commerciale.


Euh si ... Toutes les SSII et diteurs capables de recruter des dev web et back.

Et a intressera tous les clients qui veulent une application unique sur desktop (qui ne ncessite pas un quadricore avec 8GO de RAM) smartphones et tablettes.

Pardon si dans ton esprit la seule socit commerciale dans le dev c'est Microsoft.




> Microsoft investit trs fortement dans les app WindowsStore. Et on y passera tous a terme.


Et on est mme pas vendredi !

Microsoft est une socit qui ne vit que sur la base de sa position dominante aquise illgalement dans les annes 80.
Son action sur internet est un chec, son action sur le mobile est un chec, c'est une socit voue  pricliter  long terme. J'dis pas que MS va disparaitre hein, je dis juste qu'ils sont pas bien sur les nouveaux marchs.

----------


## GTSLASH

> tu dois bien tre d'accord sur le fait qu'tre multiplateforme, te rapporte forcement plus que si ton logiciel ne tourne que sur un type d'OS spcifique non ?


Oui mais le problme est trs souvent que le fait de vouloir tre multiplatforme te fais perdre en performances et en productivits (HTML est un bon exemple). Et comme Windows est dominant sur les postes client le choix est deja fait. CQFD

Quand un projet d'entreprise est bien conduit depuis le dbut, on commence par dfinir ses besoin et puis la technologie avant de choisir l'infrastructure qui va avec.

Si t'a besoin d'un simple blog tu vas vers un CMS sous Linux et t'aura une infra linux. Personne n'irait dvelopp un blog en c++ par exemple (c'est exagr d'accord  ::mouarf:: )

Si il existe dj un programme pour grer ton business ton infra sera celle choisie par les dveloppeur de cette application.

Si elle n'est pas encore dveloppe tu commencera dabord par choisir la technologie de dveloppement et puis ton infra suivra. Si t'a choisi Java tu mettra une infra Linux, si t'a choisi .Net une infra Windows.

Mais dans la plupart des cas c'est du Windows donc .Net par dfaut.

----------


## Marco46

> Mais dans la plupart des cas c'est du Windows donc .Net par dfaut.


Comment t'expliques que J2EE soit plus utilis que .Net dans ce cas ?

----------


## GTSLASH

> Et a intressera tous les clients qui veulent une application unique sur desktop (qui ne ncessite pas un quadricore avec 8GO de RAM) smartphones et tablettes.


Il veulent des performances et ils en auront + avec des applications desktop que sous HTML/javascript. Quand SAP sera accessible via FireFox en HTML/JavaScript on en reparlera.




> Et on est mme pas vendredi !


On en reparlera. Et notamment des Universal App. Comme Microsoft pousse les dev dans ce sens, un jour une appli ne sera disponible que comme ca et t'y passera (peut tre pas toi mais la majorit bien)

De plus la marche des tablette explose toujours. Et le store offre une visibilit immense au dveloppeur et ca vas augmenter. Donc ce sera plus rentable de fournir des applis client -> Backend ou s+s a ses client




> Microsoft est une socit qui ne vit que sur la base de sa position dominante aquise illgalement dans les annes 80.


La Mafia Microsoft. Ca fait longtemps que vous ne l'avez pas sortie celle la c'est vrai. Lgalement ou illgalement ils sont dominant. Le reste c'est pas votre problme. Et vous n'y changerez rien il faut faire avec.




> Son action sur internet est un chec, son action sur le mobile est un chec, c'est une socit voue  pricliter  long terme. J'dis pas que MS va disparaitre hein, je dis juste qu'ils sont pas bien sur les nouveaux marchs.


Ils n'ont jamais ete les premiers mais ils se sont toujours bas sur les idees des autres et ca fait 30 ans que ca fonctionne. Il prennent les ides des autres et en font un succs car eux ils savent s'y prendre. Pourquoi a changerai maintenant ? A cause du maire de Munich qui joue le rebel ??

Sinon dans le Mobile c'est Apple et sur le Web c'est Google. Tu prfre la dfinition de 'libert' de ces firmes la ???  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::ptdr:: 

Et je ne vois pas ce qui te fais dire que son action sur internet est un echec. Ils ont autre choses que Bing. Hotmail ca fonctionne pas ??




> Comment t'expliques que J2EE soit plus utilis que .Net dans ce cas ?


Ca c'est toi qui le dis. Moi je te dis le contraire. Prouve le ?

----------


## Zirak

> Oui mais le problme est trs souvent que le fait de vouloir tre multiplatforme te fais perdre en performances et en productivits (HTML est un bon exemple). Et comme Windows est dominant sur les postes client le choix est deja fait. CQFD
> 
> Quand un projet d'entreprise est bien conduit depuis le dbut, on commence par dfinir ses besoin et puis la technologie avant de choisir l'infrastructure qui va avec.
> 
> Si t'a besoin d'un simple blog tu vas vers un CMS sous Linux et t'aura une infra linux. Personne n'irait dvelopp un blog en c++ par exemple (c'est exagr d'accord )
> 
> Si il existe dj un programme pour grer ton business ton infra sera celle choisie par les dveloppeur de cette application.
> 
> Si elle n'est pas encore dveloppe tu commencera dabord par choisir la technologie de dveloppement et puis ton infra suivra. Si t'a choisi Java tu mettra une infra Linux, si t'a choisi .Net une infra Windows.
> ...



Ou donc en fait tu vis  l'envers quoi...

9 fois sur 10, l'entreprise existe bien avant d'avoir besoin d'un intranet, d'un extranet, d'un ERP, ou de gros logiciels de gestion. Donc son infra sera dj existante la plupart du temps (Windows ou Linux) et elle cherchera une solution disponible pour son infra ou se fera faire un dveloppement spcifique si elle ne trouve pas d'existant. 

Toi tu semble croire que TOUT est pens  l'avance, et que l'entreprise connait dj TOUS ses besoins en terme de logiciel avant mme de mettre en place son infrastructure, ce qui est compltement rarissime dans la ralit.

Et mme en pensant tout  l'avance, les besoins que pourrait avoir une entreprise, ne seront pas les mmes  son lancement, qu'au bout de plusieurs annes d'existence avec beaucoup plus de clients, ses besoins logiciels voluent avec la monte en puissance de l'entreprise, donc besoins que tu n'avais pas forcement prvu au dpart, et qui ne seront du coup pas forcement adapt  l'infra que tu auras choisis  ce moment l...

Et a c'est valable aussi bien sous Windows que Linux ou Mac, l'OS n'a rien  voir.

Et vraiment au pire des cas, si un logiciel ne fonctionne que sous un type d'OS, il reste ta solution ftiche, la virtualisation  :;):

----------


## Bousk

> Cette histoire de 15-20 ans sans changement, c'est toi qui l'a invent. Tu parles tout seul ?


Un argument qui revient tout le temps c'est "microsoft nous oblige  changer de version en arrtant le support XP, on voudrait garder XP  ::(:  "
XP a a 13 ans je crois, ils veulent encore le garder, il est pas difficile de les imaginer garder 15-20 ans leur OS et/ou matos.

----------


## imikado

> Ca c'est toi qui le dis. Moi je te dis le contraire. Prouve le ?


En 2008 y avais pas photo: java en tete loin devant c#  ::(: 

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d47...programmation/

Et c'est en 2014 le plus demand par les SSII:
http://www.developpez.com/actu/66352...-des-sondages/



> Java 22,26%
> PHP 11,53%
> C# 10,74%

----------


## GTSLASH

> Java 22,26%
> PHP 11,53%
> C# 10,74%
> Android 9,94%
> JavaScript 9,23%
> Python 8,30%
> Rails 8,29%
> iOS 7,53%
> .net 7,22 %
> C++ 4,96%


Dans ces chiffres il y a .Net et c# alors faudra qu'il m'explique comment il font pour faire du c# sans passer par .net ??  :8O: 

Et depuis quand Android et IOS son des langages de programmation ? Tu peus vraiment comparer IOS avec c# ?  :8O:   ::mouarf:: 

Ce sont les termes les plus recherch donc tu peux additionn c#, .Net et meme Javascript alors car tous ca est prsent dans cosystme Microsoft et on peux faire tous a sous Visual Studio.

Et de plus il faut diffrentier l'utilisation. C++ pour faire du web ou meme Javascript pour faire un ERP c'est pas le top tu sera d'accord avec moi.

Et tu peux dvelopper pour IOS en C#

Et tu peux hberger du PHP sous IIS 

Et je peux continuer encore et encore.... ces chiffres ca veut pas dire grand choses.

Ces chiffres comme la plupart des chiffres on peut les dmonter en moins de 2 minutes.

----------


## imikado

> Dans ces chiffres il y a .Net et c# alors faudra qu'il m'explique comment il font pour faire du c# sans passer par .net ??


Je suis d'accord qu'il manque quelques aggrgations : .net/c#




> Et depuis quand Android et IOS son des langages de programmation ? Tu peus vraiment comparer IOS avec c# ?  
> Ce sont les termes les plus recherch donc tu peux additionn c#, .Net et meme Javascript alors car tous ca est prsent dans cosystme Microsoft et on peux faire tous a sous Visual Studio.


Ce sont les mots clefs recherchs en effet  :;): 
Par contre autant on peut ajouter .net, autant javascript, l vous poussez le bouchon un peu trop loin, y a beaucoup de developpeurs qui font des applications "lourde" en javascript/.net ??




> Et de plus il faut diffrentier l'utilisation. C++ pour faire du web ou meme Javascript pour faire un ERP c'est pas le top tu sera d'accord avec moi.
> Et tu peux dvelopper pour IOS en C#
> Et tu peux hberger du PHP sous IIS 
> Et je peux continuer encore et encore.... ces chiffres ca veut pas dire grand choses.
> 
> Ces chiffres comme la plupart des chiffres on peut les dmonter en moins de 2 minutes.


On s'loigne du sujet, vous demandiez des preuves, j'ai cherch sur le net et vous ai trouv ces deux resultats avec chiffres,  votre tour de prouver que .net est plus utilise que J2EE pour les applications lourdes.

Ou pas, car pour revenir au sujet: ce topic est li  la news de migration Limux de Munich, je comprends pas trop pourquoi vous en tes vu  comparer java vs .net...  ::):

----------


## GTSLASH

> Ou pas, car pour revenir au sujet: ce topic est li  la news de migration Limux de Munich


Oui  ::):  Pour revenir sur le sujet de la migration, je voulais dire que le choix entre Linux et Windows se fait ou devrait se faire daprs moi surtout en fonction des programme qu'on utilise et de la technologie que ce programme utilise. Pas sur des critre de liberts qui est de toute faon inexistante.

Croire que vous etes + libre (en entreprise en tous cas) car vous tes sur Ubuntu et que vous migrerez quand vous le voulez est faut. Vous migrerez quand Microsoft ou Oracle vous l'imposera car ce que vous utilis c'est les logiciels et pas l'OS. C'est le logiciel qui utilise l'OS. Vous trs peu. Essayer de lire un bete PDF sur un AS400 du mme age que Windows XP et vous comprendrez.

Et si c'est pas Microsoft ou Oracle ce sera un autre.

Tous a pour dire que son critre de libert/dpendance est dbile et que c'est un petit rebelle qui veut faire le malin. C'est tous (comme tous les politiciens d'ailleurs) Ca a fait parle de lui mondialement et politiquement ca lui fera du bien. Un petit maire socialiste qui a eu les co***es de tenir tete a une entreprise capitaliste comme Microsoft. C'est du pain beni pour lui. Dans 10 ans il ne sera plus la et il s'en fou de comment ca ira dans cette administration.

----------


## smarties

> Tiens c'est marrant, fin des annes 1980, dbut des annes 1990, Windows vivait ces derniers instants... Linux tait l, et allait dominer le monde !
> Un air de dj vu ?


Selon moi, les parts de march de Windows vont baisser pour les OS de bureau : migration des administrations vers des solutions moins coteuses en licence, une grande partie des dveloppeurs peut utiliser Linux (sauf ceux qui gravitent autour de MS).

Linux commence est omniprsent :
- des milliards de smartphone Android
- une trs grosse part du march des serveurs
- de plus en plus d'utilisateurs (dans ma bote j'ai install des Linux sur les postes personnels car XP n'a plus de support)
- Valve va pousser le jeu sur Linux avec sa console
- C'est la crise ! Windows c'est cher  ::mrgreen:: 

En plus, on s'oriente de plus en plus vers des solutions cloud :
- Software as a service
- Platform as a service
- Infrastructure as a service
Derrire ce sont des systmes linux qui vont grer a dans la plupart des cas. En plus on diminue les cots de maintenances car on gre que des applications web. Les mises  jour sont donc transparente pour l'utilisateur et il n'y a plus besoin d'intervenir sur les postes clients.

----------


## Traroth2

> Ce que je veus dire c'est que si ils avaient remplac leur pc par des machine a crire ils aurait encore pargne plus. C'est un cas exagrer mais c'est pour que vous compreniez


Marrant, dans un message prcdent, tu disais que cette migration ne se faisait pas  cause de l'argent. Toi et toi, vous devriez discuter pour vous mettre d'accord...




> Ces 10 million soit disant pargner on ete pargne uniquement lors de la migration. Reste a voir combien cette migration vas leur couter dans la gestion de tous les jours sans le .Net


Je crois que tu te fais de trs, trs grosses illusions sur l'aspect indispensable de .Net...




> quand on voit que + 90% des poste client actuel tourne sur un environnement favorable a .Net


100% des postes clients et des serveurs tournent sur un environnement favorable  Java. Que a soit Windows, Mac, Linux, BSD ou Solaris, tu fais tourner facilement Java sur tout a. Mais je n'ai pas l'impression que le projet LiMux ait quoi que ce soit  voir avec Java, de toutes manires.




> Non il ont montr qu'il tait possible de migrer vers Linux en installant Linux sur les poste clients


En attendant, la ville de Munich fonctionne tous les jours avec des machines sous Linux, que a te plaise ou non.

----------


## Traroth2

> Soif d'exotisme ?


C'est  cause de ce genre de rponse qu'on a du mal  te prendre au srieux...

----------


## Traroth2

> Java et .Net sont le plus utilis en entreprise. De plus chaque technologie de dveloppement tourne sur un runtime ou autre chose qui est maintenu par une firme qui fait des choix pour vous. Donc vous devez les suivre et votre libert vous l'avalez.
> 
> Et comme en OS avec une suite bureautique n'est pas assez dans la plupart des cas il vous faut un programme d'entreprise qui doit tre dvelopp sur base d'une technologie (.net ou java car les autres ne sont pas en course dans la plupart des entreprises)
> 
> C++ c'est un lagunage de programmation c'est pas comparable a .Net ni au runtime java. Et dans la plupart des cas un code manag est plus rentable.


Bon, il va falloir reprendre contact avec la ralit,  un moment, quand mme. Discuter de ce que la ville de Munich devrait ou pourrait faire, je ne vois pas trop l'intrt. Le sujet du thread, c'est de commenter ce qu'ils ont effectivement fait, et a ne concerne ni .Net, ni Java.

----------


## Laurent 1973

> Tous a pour dire que son critre de libert/dpendance est dbile et que c'est un petit rebelle qui veut faire le malin. C'est tous (comme tous les politiciens d'ailleurs) Ca a fait parle de lui mondialement et politiquement ca lui fera du bien. Un petit maire socialiste qui a eu les co***es de tenir tete a une entreprise capitaliste comme Microsoft. C'est du pain beni pour lui. Dans 10 ans il ne sera plus la et il s'en fou de comment ca ira dans cette administration.


Oui, c'est sur, c'est une dcision totalement politicienne (voir trotskiste) de migrer une Municipalit comme Munich vers une solution Linux + opensource.

C'est comme notre gendarmerie nationnale qui est pass sous linux (37000 ordinateurs, 2 fois plus qu' Munich).
http://www.profession-gendarme.com/l...passe-a-linux/

Au dbut du projet (2004), je suis sur que Dominique de Villepin (Ministre de l'Intrieur) et Michle Alliot-Marie (Ministre de la Dfense) ont fait ce choix par idologie socialiste et anti-mondialisation.

Oh, on me souffle dans l'oreille que ces personnages politiques seraient de la droite conservatrice franaise !
Pas possible, a ne collerai pas avec l'argumentaire de notre ami GTSLASH.

----------


## imikado

> Oui  Pour revenir sur le sujet de la migration, je voulais dire que le choix entre Linux et Windows se fait ou devrait se faire daprs moi surtout en fonction des programme qu'on utilise et de la technologie que ce programme utilise. Pas sur des critre de liberts qui est de toute faon inexistante.


Plus des taches  raliser que du programme en lui-meme:
Dans le cadre de Limux, ils ont commencer par migrer leurs programmes : firefox,openOffice,thunderbird  la place d'internet explorer, Microsoft Office et Outlook.
Une fois habitu  ces alternatives, ils ont migr l'OS  ::): 

C'est l'avantage des logiciels multiplateformes de donner le choix, la libert de choisir son OS  ::): 




> Croire que vous etes + libre (en entreprise en tous cas) car vous tes sur Ubuntu et que vous migrerez quand vous le voulez est faut. Vous migrerez quand Microsoft ou Oracle vous l'imposera car ce que vous utilis c'est les logiciels et pas l'OS. C'est le logiciel qui utilise l'OS. Vous trs peu. Essayer de lire un bete PDF sur un AS400 du mme age que Windows XP et vous comprendrez.


Ce n'est pas le fait d'etre sur Linux qui les rend libre, c'est le fait d'avoir cr une distribution bas sur Ubuntu: ils ont personnalis l'interface et les logiciels install afin de rpondre  leur besoins.
Maintenant ils sont libre d'voluer dans la direction qu'ils souhaitent.




> Tous a pour dire que son critre de libert/dpendance est dbile et que c'est un petit rebelle qui veut faire le malin. C'est tous (comme tous les politiciens d'ailleurs) Ca a fait parle de lui mondialement et politiquement ca lui fera du bien. Un petit maire socialiste qui a eu les co***es de tenir tete a une entreprise capitaliste comme Microsoft. C'est du pain beni pour lui. Dans 10 ans il ne sera plus la et il s'en fou de comment ca ira dans cette administration.


La vous vous loignez du sujet: ce n'est pas une question de rebellion, mais d'abord une histoire de cout de migration qui a repos le sujet sur la table, ensuite si on vous ecoute, la concurrence c'est mal ??
Si on avait pas eu des navigateurs alternatifs sur le march, on aurait jamais vu le HTML5 et ses avantages naitre  :;): 
C'est la concurrence qui fait avancer les choses: si d'autres gouvernement font de mme, on aura enfin une concurrence saine sur le march PC et Microsoft rflchira  deux foix avant de prendre des virages radicaux comme Vista et W8.

Et encore, ils ont de la chance de benificier de la vente li:
- malgr celle-ci ont voit que l'OS n'a pas t apprci
- beaucoup d'entreprise ont achet leur PCs avec W8 puis les ont rtrograd sous W7
- la majorit des linuxiens ont galement achet leurs PCs sous W8 avant d'y installer GNU/Linux
- certains ont gard W8 en installant des logiciels tiers pour retrouver une interface plus proche de W7
- d'autres se sont fait au dfaut de l'OS mais n'en sont toujours pas satisfait: j'avais narr l'experience de mon kin qui etait plus que du de son W8 mais ne voulais pas acheter ou tlcharger un W7 pour l'ecraser.

----------


## Shr3ck

> Croire que vous etes + libre (en entreprise en tous cas) car vous tes sur Ubuntu et que vous migrerez quand vous le voulez est faut. Vous migrerez quand Microsoft ou Oracle vous l'imposera car ce que vous utilis c'est les logiciels et pas l'OS. C'est le logiciel qui utilise l'OS. Vous trs peu. Essayer de lire un bete PDF sur un AS400 du mme age que Windows XP et vous comprendrez.


Pour que le logiciel impose l'OS il faudrait pour cela vouloir passer  une nouvelle version de l'application, ou utiliser une nouvelle application. Dans le cas contraire, si l'application fait exactement ce qu'on lui demande qu'elle ait 20 ans ou 6 mois n'a aucune importance puisqu'elle fait son boulot. Si pour une raison utile  l'entreprise, celle-ci doit/veut acheter un logiciel alors, elle devra faire en sorte que son parc le lui permet. Encore une fois, rien ne laisse  penser qu'obligatoirement l'application ne tournera pas sur les machines existantes et si ce fait est avr alors l'entreprise fera une volution matrise de son parc. Mais soyons honnte, raliser un renouvellement de parc informatique pour 1 application est extrmement rare, surtout que dans ce cas, il faudrait ajouter au prix de la licence de l'application le cot total de l'opration. Il y a fort  parier que dans ce cas l'entreprise prfrera faire dvelopper son propre outil pour qu'il s'adapte  ses besoins.  :;): 




> Dans ces chiffres il y a .Net et c# alors faudra qu'il m'explique comment il font pour faire du c# sans passer par .net ??


Gnralement .net est utilis pour dsigner le vb.net, rien  voir avec le Framework .net.  ::roll:: 




> Et depuis quand Android et IOS son des langages de programmation ? Tu peus vraiment comparer IOS avec c# ?


Idem ce sont des abus de langages. La programmation Androd reprend souvent le couple Java/XML et le dveloppement IOS est pour l'objective-C.  :;): 




> Tous a pour dire que son critre de libert/dpendance est dbile et que c'est un petit rebelle qui veut faire le malin. C'est tous (comme tous les politiciens d'ailleurs) Ca a fait parle de lui mondialement et politiquement ca lui fera du bien. Un petit maire socialiste qui a eu les co***es de tenir tete a une entreprise capitaliste comme Microsoft. C'est du pain beni pour lui. Dans 10 ans il ne sera plus la et il s'en fou de comment ca ira dans cette administration.


Donc on doit parler de 1 rebelle est beaucoup de moutons puisque les utilisateurs semblent l'avoir adopt. 
La Chine a reprsente environ 1,350 milliards de rebelles, a commence  faire pas mal non ?
Par contre je cherche encore le rapport entre Microsoft, Linux et socialiste...

----------


## imikado

> Ces 10 million soit disant pargner on ete pargne uniquement lors de la migration. Reste a voir combien cette migration vas leur couter dans la gestion de tous les jours sans le .Net


Vous avez une vision particulire de .net: comment font les developpers de logiciels Mac, ceux de VLC, Photoshop,Gimp, Blender,....  sans .net ?

----------


## Zirak

> Vous avez une vision particulire de .net: comment font les developpers de logiciels Mac, ceux de VLC, Gimp, Blender,....  sans .net ?


Si on coute GTSLASH, ces gens dont vous parlez n'existe pas ou alors sont des incomptents trs lents.

Oui il n'y a aucun rapport entre le .Net, Java, et le sujet de base de la news, mais comme GTSLASH n'avait plus d'argument pour dfendre l'OS Windows en lui-mme, il a bien fallu qu'il dtourne la conversation sur autre chose pour essayer de dmontrer cette excrasante supriorit de Microsoft  tous les niveaux et sur le monde entier.  ::roll::

----------


## Traroth2

Comme je suis germanophone, j'ai explor un peu les pages parlant de Limux sur le site de la ville de Munich :

http://www.muenchen.de/rathaus/Stadt...ektorium/LiMux

Dj, le projet est termin depuis dcembre 2013. Toute l'infrastructure est migre. Donc la ville de Munich fonctionne  100% avec Limux depuis dcembre.

Les infos sur la volumtrie :

http://www.muenchen.de/rathaus/Stadt...ektstatus.html

15000 postes clients utilisant OpenOffice, Firefox et Thunderbird. Dont 14000 sous Limux. Rien n'est dit concernant les 1000 restants. Est-ce qu'ils fonctionnent sous Windows ? Sous une autre distribution Linux ? Peut-tre s'agit-il de Mac ? Sans doute un peu les trois...

On trouve a en particulier sur cette page :

http://www.muenchen.de/rathaus/Stadt...Loesungen.html

On voit qu'au niveau du poste client, il y a donc, selon la machine, Ubuntu ou Xubuntu (plus lger), avec Firefox, Thunderbird, OpenOffice, l'utilisation de l'outil d'automatisation de dploiement FAI et l'outil de SSO GOSa, permettant de stocker un login unique dans une base LDAP.

Un des objectifs affichs est de passer aux formats ouverts ODF. Je n'ai pas trouv la volumtrie de la base de documents  migrer.

Au niveau des dveloppements spcifiques, on trouve notamment le projet WollMux :

http://www.wollmux.net/wiki/Hauptseite

Il s'agit d'une extension pour OpenOffice fournissant de nombreuses fonctionnalits bureautiques spcifiques.

Ensuite, il y a la migration des macros, modles de documents et formulaires, de MS Office  OpenOffice. Il y avait 21000 items de ce type  migrer.

http://www.muenchen.de/rathaus/Stadt...lidierung.html

Et, sans doute le gros morceau, il y avait 300 applications spcialises (c'est  dire spcifiques au domaine de la gestion municipale) et 300 autres applications dans des domaines particuliers (diteurs HTML ou outils graphiques, par exemple) pour lesquels il a fallu trouver des solutions de remplacement ou dvelopper des applications nouvelles. Les solutions employes pour les nouveaux dveloppements vont du dveloppement natif Linux  l'application web (c'et  peu prs le seul moment o la partie serveur est voque, malheureusement) :

http://www.muenchen.de/rathaus/Stadt...rderungen.html

On en apprend aussi un peu sur la situation avant la migration (en 2003, donc) : des serveurs sous NT4 et sous Unix (sans prcision), des postes clients sous XP, MS Office 97 et 2000. Une partie du rseau sous Novell Netware. Pas d'utilisation de middleware Microsoft sur les serveurs. Bref, un environnement qui n'avait pas boug depuis vraiment longtemps, mme pour l'poque, et franchement htrogne au niveau serveur, avec tous les problmes que a peut crer.

http://www.muenchen.de/rathaus/Stadt...situation.html

La ville de Munich a aussi lanc un blog spcialis pour les projets IT, pour ceux qui a intresse, et qui lisent l'allemand :

http://www.it-muenchen-blog.de/

Visiblement, a rigole bien, avec organisation de Hackathons, un salon annuel de l'open-source organis par la ville de Munich, et mme un Limux-Tour. Si le projet n'est pas un succs, a y ressemble vachement !  ::mrgreen:: 

Si on en croit l'article Limux sur la Wikipdia en allemand, il est dj prvu de passer d'OpenOffice  LibreOffice. Ce qui se passera sans difficult, puisqu'ils utilisent le mme format de fichier ouvert et document...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/LiMux

----------


## Traroth2

Moins connu : la migration de Munich a provoqu un effet domino. D'autres grandes villes europennes ont ou sont en train de migrer : Vienne, Barcelone, Rome, Bergen...

http://waste.informatik.hu-berlin.de...ux.html#Domino

----------


## Saverok

Merci Traroth2 pour toutes ces prcisions  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Rien n'est dit concernant les 1000 restants. Est-ce qu'ils fonctionnent sous Windows ? Sous une autre distribution Linux ? Peut-tre s'agit-il de Mac ? Sans doute un peu les trois...


Il est cohrent qu'une partie des postes il y ai du MAC et Windows pour les compatbilits.

En ce qui concerne ton poste, trs intressant ! Je regarderais de plus prs (les liens), en esprant au moins une traduction en anglais  ::): 

En tout cas, chose trs intressante avec l'open source, c'est la possibilit d'adapter une source logiciel  son besoin (comme le projet WollMux). Cela permet un dveloppement moins volumineux et des application rpondant au mieux aux diffrents besoins. C'est l un gros avantage compar aux solutions propritaires.

----------


## Saverok

> Moins connu : la migration de Munich a provoqu un effet domino. D'autres grandes villes europennes ont ou sont en train de migrer : Vienne, Barcelone, Rome, Bergen...
> 
> http://waste.informatik.hu-berlin.de...ux.html#Domino


Il y a galement la Core du Sud : http://www.developpez.com/actu/72817...-sa-migration/

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est  cause de ce genre de rponse qu'on a du mal  te prendre au srieux...


Ben, l j'en ai autant pour toi ! 




> Maintenant ils sont libre d'voluer dans la direction qu'ils souhaitent.


En fait, si tu y rflchis un peu, ils n'ont pas plus de libert qu'avant. Ils ont peut-tre l'illusion de plus de libert, mais pas plus de libert relle.

Traroth2, ton post sur ce qu'ils ont fait est trs bon (tu vois quand tu veux). Dommage par contre qu'ils ne parlent pas des cots de dveloppement, je pense qu'ils les occultent volontairement pour faire ressortir uniquement les gains des licences, c'est dommage. En plus, du cot de la maintenance, car tout a va devoir voluer, et les spcificits  maintenir avec les volutions du march... Bref, je pense que c'est bien de l'avoir fait, mais qu'au niveau cot, ce n'est pas forcment une bonne affaire. Mais c'est une administration, ils peuvent se le permettre.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour

Je me pose une question sur de tout miser sur le libre.

Est-on sr de la prennit de ce choix, par exemple OpenOffice  la suite d'une msentente est pass  LibreOffice, est-on sr que LibreOffice va durer dans le temps et pas tre victime d'un nouveau fork ?

Est-ce que un mixte ne serait pas plus judicieux, un bout logiciel propritaire un bout libre, je pense que le propritaire aura plus de prennit dans le temps (il n'y a qu' voir MSOffice).

Ce n'est pas pour critiquer, mais c'est une interrogation sur un choix tout libre.

Philippe

----------


## Traroth2

> Ben, l j'en ai autant pour toi !


Ah bon ? O est-ce que j'ai rpondu par une connerie parce que je ne savais plus quoi dire, moi ?




> tu vois quand tu veux


Je me demande vraiment ce qui te permet d'tre aussi condescendant. Toi, c'est quand que tu veux ?




> au niveau cot, ce n'est pas forcment une bonne affaire


Le bilan du projet indique qu'ils ont conomis 11 millions d'euros sur la migration par rapport  une migration vers une nouvelle version de Windows. Donc, si tu veux, tu peux prtendre qu'ils mentent, et mme sans aucun argument pour tayer ton affirmation. Mais  partir de l, je ne vois vraiment pas de quoi on pourrait discuter. C'est une affirmation totalement strile. Tu peux aussi prtendre qu'en fait, toutes les infos sur leur site, c'est des grosses conneries, que la migration s'est hyper mal passe, que rien ne marche et que l'ensemble du personnel est mcontent. On peut prtendre n'importe quoi, si on veut...

----------


## Marco46

> Ca c'est toi qui le dis. Moi je te dis le contraire. Prouve le ?


Ah non je ne dis pas le contraire de toi. Moi je dis que J2EE est plus utilis que .NET.

Si tu avais dj cherch un emploi (ou simplement discut avec un recruteur) dans ta vie tu saurais que c'est une vrit statistique.

Ensuite toi tu dis que si c'est du windows, alors c'est du .NET, donc si on te suit il devrait y avoir + de 90% d'appli de gestion dev sous .NET puisque le desktop est march contrl  90% par Microsoft.

Mais comme tu racontes n'importe quoi depuis le dbut de cette discussion ...

Si tu veux troller fais le au moins correctement, essayes d'tre crdible.

----------


## Traroth2

> Bonjour
> 
> Je me pose une question sur de tout miser sur le libre.
> 
> Est-on sr de la prennit de ce choix, par exemple OpenOffice  la suite d'une msentente est pass  LibreOffice, est-on sr que LibreOffice va durer dans le temps et pas tre victime d'un nouveau fork ?
> 
> Est-ce que un mixte ne serait pas plus judicieux, un bout logiciel propritaire un bout libre, je pense que le propritaire aura plus de prennit dans le temps (il n'y a qu' voir MSOffice).
> 
> Ce n'est pas pour critiquer, mais c'est une interrogation sur un choix tout libre.
> ...


Pourquoi est-ce qu'une application propritaire serait plus prenne, selon toi ? Une entreprise, a peut faire faillite. Ca arrive tous les jours.

Une application FLOSS utilise gnralement un format ouvert (ODF, dans le cas des suites bureautiques) ce qui permet de changer d'application sans avoir  migrer toutes les donnes. C'et plus compliqu quand on utilise des applications et des formats propritaires. Et si une application FLOSS n'est plus maintenue, elle peut toujours tre reprise, y compris par ses utilisateurs, ce qui est totalement impossible pour une application propritaire.

----------


## Traroth2

> Un argument qui revient tout le temps c'est "microsoft nous oblige  changer de version en arrtant le support XP, on voudrait garder XP  "
> XP a a 13 ans je crois, ils veulent encore le garder, il est pas difficile de les imaginer garder 15-20 ans leur OS et/ou matos.


Et donc, XP n'a connu aucun changement depuis sa sortie ? Est-ce que tu sais ce qu'est un Service Pack ? Et Windows Update, le truc qui t'empche d'teindre ton PC quand tu en as envie un jour sur deux, a te parle ?

----------


## Invit

Re

Je suis d'accord qu'une entreprise peut-faire faillite, mais dans mon cas, j'utilise MSOffice depuis 20 ans, et je suis sr que dans 15 ans je serais encore dessus.

LibreOffice est pass par plusieurs tapes, Est-ce que sa longvit est garantie, c'est moins sr, la sparation d'OpenOffice et LibreOffice a failli mettre  mal cette suite bureautique.

Je pense que l'on prend plus de risques avec une solution 100 % libre (attention je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas de risques avec les solutions propritaires).

Philippe

----------


## Saverok

> En fait, si tu y rflchis un peu, ils n'ont pas plus de libert qu'avant. Ils ont peut-tre l'illusion de plus de libert, mais pas plus de libert relle.


Avec une solution propritaire qui a normment de client, par exemple MS Office, les clients n'influent pas ou trs peu sur les volutions  apporter.
L'diteur dcide seul de la direction  apporter  son logiciel.
Si c'est un petit diteur, c'est diffrent.

Dans le cas de l'open source, tu es libre de faire voluer ton produit comme tu le souhaites (sans distinction de savoir si l'appli est populaire ou non).

Ensuite, choisir des applications multiplateformes (libres ou propritaires) permet d'tre libre dans les volutions  apporter  son parc IT.

Pour ces 2 raisons, le DSI de Munich est plus libre qu'avant dans l'administration de son parc IT.
Et puis, comme tu sembles le dire, si c'est pour avoir les mmes contraintes entre libre et proprio, autant se passer de payer des licences

----------


## Traroth2

> Selon moi, les parts de march de Windows vont baisser pour les OS de bureau : migration des administrations vers des solutions moins coteuses en licence, une grande partie des dveloppeurs peut utiliser Linux (sauf ceux qui gravitent autour de MS).
> 
> Linux commence est omniprsent :
> - des milliards de smartphone Android
> - une trs grosse part du march des serveurs
> - de plus en plus d'utilisateurs (dans ma bote j'ai install des Linux sur les postes personnels car XP n'a plus de support)
> - Valve va pousser le jeu sur Linux avec sa console
> - C'est la crise ! Windows c'est cher 
> 
> ...


Sans compter 97% des 500 supercalculateurs les plus puissants du monde tournant sous Linux. Il n'en rest que 14 qui tournent sur autre chose. Dont 2 sous Windows HPC...

http://top500.org/

----------


## Traroth2

> Re
> 
> Je suis d'accord qu'une entreprise peut-faire faillite, mais dans mon cas, j'utilise MSOffice depuis 20 ans, et je suis sr que dans 15 ans je serais encore dessus.


Mais pourquoi, en fait. J'utilise des solutions libres depuis des annes pour la bureautique perso, et je n'ai jamais t en face de quelque chose que je ne pouvais pas faire.




> LibreOffice est pass par plusieurs tapes, Est-ce que sa longvit est garantie, c'est moins sr, la sparation d'OpenOffice et LibreOffice a failli mettre  mal cette suite bureautique.


De nos jours, OpenOffice et LibreOffice sont pilots par des fondations, elles ne sont plus soumises aux alas stratgiques d'une entreprise. Microsoft Office n'existera dans 20 ans que si elle rapporte encore de l'argent  Microsoft.




> Je pense que l'on prend plus de risques avec une solution 100 % libre (attention je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas de risques avec les solutions propritaires).
> 
> Philippe


Je ne vois toujours pas pourquoi. Un fork, contrairement  ce que tu penses, ce n'est pas une mise en danger. C'est justement parce qu'un fork est toujours possible que le logiciel est aussi prenne.

----------


## Invit

Re




> Mais pourquoi, en fait. J'utilise des solutions libres depuis des annes pour la bureautique perso, et je n'ai jamais t en face de quelque chose que je ne pouvais pas faire.


Pour le particulier OUI, OUI. J'ai t formateur Bureautique et je poussais mes lves  aller vers OpenOffice ( l'poque).
Pour une solution PRO, trs sceptique vu l'utilisation trs pouss eque j'en fait, je n'ai pas trouv l'quivalent et j'ai cherch, je ne suis pas avec des illres.





> De nos jours, OpenOffice et LibreOffice sont pilots par des fondations, elles ne sont plus soumises aux alas stratgiques d'une entreprise. Microsoft Office n'existera dans 20 ans que si elle rapporte encore de l'argent  Microsoft.


D'accord sur le principe, mais une fondation peut couper les vivres (faon de parler).




> Je ne vois toujours pas pourquoi. Un fork, contrairement  ce que tu penses, ce n'est pas une mise en danger. C'est justement parce qu'un fork est toujours possible que le logiciel est aussi prenne.


Oui, c'est juste une impression que j'ai eut, je peux me tromper (il n'y a que les imbciles qui ne changent pas d'avis).

----------


## imikado

> Je suis d'accord qu'une entreprise peut-faire faillite, mais dans mon cas, j'utilise MSOffice depuis 20 ans, et je suis sr que dans 15 ans je serais encore dessus.


Et pourtant, ils abandonnent des logiciels quelque fois: Microsoft Money, Encarta...  ::(: 
Et que faire dans ce cas ? on se retrouve avec un historique de fichier gnr dans un format propritaire...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ah bon ? O est-ce que j'ai rpondu par une connerie parce que je ne savais plus quoi dire, moi ?


Bah, ds que tu parles de Windows ou des logiciels propritaires en fait. Tu es un libristes (avec le suffixe -iste pour extrmiste) et les extrmiste, ne sont jamais des interlocuteurs valables. Dsol.[/quote]




> Le bilan du projet indique qu'ils ont conomis 11 millions d'euros sur la migration par rapport  une migration vers une nouvelle version de Windows. Donc, si tu veux, tu peux prtendre qu'ils mentent, et mme sans aucun argument pour tayer ton affirmation. Mais  partir de l, je ne vois vraiment pas de quoi on pourrait discuter. C'est une affirmation totalement strile. Tu peux aussi prtendre qu'en fait, toutes les infos sur leur site, c'est des grosses conneries, que la migration s'est hyper mal passe, que rien ne marche et que l'ensemble du personnel est mcontent. On peut prtendre n'importe quoi, si on veut...


Je ne prtends rien, je ne fais que dduire des lments que j'ai. D'un cot, on a une conomie avance sur des cots de licences, et de l'autre des dveloppements spcifiques (et j'ai assez travaill en SSII sur du spcif pour en connaitre les cots) dont on ne sait pas ce qu'ils ont cout. De plus, on ne parle pas de la maintenance. Bref, on sait qu'on a conomis sur les licences (mais l, non plus ce n'est pas clair, car les sommes annonces sont un poil dmesures) et on ne sait pas combien ont cout les dveloppements, et la formation des gens, et les mises en place, etc... Dsol, je reste dubitatif. Je ne dis pas qu'ils mentent, je dis que les lments en notre possession ne nous permettent pas d'assurer le gain !




> Pourquoi est-ce qu'une application propritaire serait plus prenne, selon toi ? Une entreprise, a peut faire faillite. Ca arrive tous les jours.


Tout  fait.




> Une application FLOSS utilise gnralement un format ouvert (ODF, dans le cas des suites bureautiques) ce qui permet de changer d'application sans avoir  migrer toutes les donnes. C'et plus compliqu quand on utilise des applications et des formats propritaires. Et si une application FLOSS n'est plus maintenue, elle peut toujours tre reprise, y compris par ses utilisateurs, ce qui est totalement impossible pour une application propritaire.


Il est possible de crer des documents au format ODF avec MS Office. Aprs on perd de la qualit, mais c'est plus li  la faiblesse du format qu' MS Office.




> Et donc, XP n'a connu aucun changement depuis sa sortie ? Est-ce que tu sais ce qu'est un Service Pack ? Et Windows Update, le truc qui t'empche d'teindre ton PC quand tu en as envie un jour sur deux, a te parle ?


Et alors ? Tu trouves anormal qu'un logiciel volue ? Moi, je trouve a bien.
Et Ubuntu n'volue pas ? Le noyau Linux n'a pas t modifi depuis les annes  80 ? 
Je ne comprends pas ce que tu reproches  Windows, l ! Qu'il soit mis  jour, corrig et amlior rgulirement ?




> Avec une solution propritaire qui a normment de client, par exemple MS Office, les clients n'influent pas ou trs peu sur les volutions  apporter.


C'est trs mal connatre le monde de l'entreprise que de dire cela. C'est mme tout le contraire, et la meilleure explication au fait qu'on est, aprs plus de 20 ans d'existence, un logiciel payant qui reprsente 95% du parc, contre un logiciel gratuit que ne fait que 3% !
Parce que justement, les entreprises comme Microsoft savent suivre les attentes de leurs clients, elles perdurent. 




> le DSI de Munich est plus libre qu'avant dans l'administration de son parc IT.


Plus libre de quoi ? De suivre les volutions de Canonical ? De dpendre le Linus Towarld ? D'esprer que la boite qui lui fait les spcifs perdure ? Qu'Apache n'abandonne pas OOo ? Que la fondation Libre Office ne se coupe pas en 2/3/4/5/6/7...n fork qui n'avancent plus dans les mmes directions ?




> Et puis, comme tu sembles le dire, si c'est pour avoir les mmes contraintes entre libre et proprio, autant se passer de payer des licences


L encore, je m'offusque de ce genre de remarque. Le libre n'est pas gratuit, et si les mecs de Munich n'ont rien pay pour les logiciels libres qu'ils utilisent, c'est une honte !





> De nos jours, OpenOffice et LibreOffice sont pilots par des fondations, elles ne sont plus soumises aux alas stratgiques d'une entreprise. Microsoft Office n'existera dans 20 ans que si elle rapporte encore de l'argent  Microsoft.
> 
> Je ne vois toujours pas pourquoi. Un fork, contrairement  ce que tu penses, ce n'est pas une mise en danger. C'est justement parce qu'un fork est toujours possible que le logiciel est aussi prenne.


Tu vois, c'est exactement le contraire, ici. 
On tait  2 doigts d'abandonner MS Office pour OpenOffice. Et puis Sun a t rachet par Oracle, et une "fondation" s'est cr pour raliser Libre Office. Alors, bien videmment,  l'poque, j'ai test Libre Office, et force m'a t de constater le recul par rapport  OOo. 
On a alors test la version 2007 de MS Office, avec le bandeau qui nous a bien sr drout. Mais, je choix a t assez rapide, devant l'engouement des personnes pour MS Office 2007. Aujourd'hui on a migr la plupart des utilisateurs sur MS Office 2010, et on ne regrette pas notre choix.

----------


## Invit

Re

Pour Money d'autres logiciels rcupraient les donnes (ce qui s'est produit dans mon cas).
Avec l'avnement du Web, Encarta n'avait plus de raisons de survivre.

Je pense que vous n'avez pas compris, je ne dfends ni l'un ni l'autre, j'essayes juste de savoir si un tout libre est plus sr qu'un tout propritaire, c'est un juste des avis et exemples pour pouvoir affiner des choix et peser le pour et le contre.

*Car je pense que le tout libre a des dfauts comme le tout propritaire, sauf qu'il faut les admettre, dans les deux cas.*

J'admets que le tout propritaire n'est pas une solution,  titre perso (et non pro), chez moi  part le pack Office c'est tout libre Gimp, etc....

Philippe

----------


## Marco46

> Et pourtant, ils abandonnent des logiciels quelque fois: Microsoft Money, Encarta... 
> Et que faire dans ce cas ? on se retrouve avec un historique de fichier gnr dans un format propritaire...


Oui mais c'est li au format a, pas au logiciel.

Je veux dire, un logiciel proprio peut parfaitement utiliser un format ouvert ou mme donner une option d'export vers un format ouvert.

Je suis d'accord pour dire qu'un soft libre ne donne pas beaucoup plus de libert qu'un logiciel proprio. Il libre le dveloppeur, pas forcment l'utilisateur.
Par contre le format ouvert lui libre l'utilisateur.

----------


## Shr3ck

> Mais pourquoi, en fait. J'utilise des solutions libres depuis des annes pour la bureautique perso, et je n'ai jamais t en face de quelque chose que je ne pouvais pas faire.


a reste pourtant une ralit de ce monde. J'ai d'ailleurs eu la mauvaise surprise rcemment avec l'arrt brutal et sans motif de truecrypt.  ::aie:: 




> De nos jours, OpenOffice et LibreOffice sont pilots par des fondations, elles ne sont plus soumises aux alas stratgiques d'une entreprise. Microsoft Office n'existera dans 20 ans que si elle rapporte encore de l'argent  Microsoft.


Actuellement Office c'est 6 milliards de chiffre d'affaire et 4 milliards de bnfice, donc je pense qu'il a encore de trs beau jour devant lui.  :;): 
Sans compter que Microsoft tend  le rendre multiplateforme.

----------


## Marco46

> Plus libre de quoi ? De suivre les volutions de Canonical ? De dpendre le Linus Towarld ? D'esprer que la boite qui lui fait les spcifs perdure ? Qu'Apache n'abandonne pas OOo ? Que la fondation Libre Office ne se coupe pas en 2/3/4/5/6/7...n fork qui n'avancent plus dans les mmes directions ?


Plus libre de choisir leurs outils pour grer leur parc. Il y a infiniment plus de choix sous un environnement NuX.




> Le libre n'est pas gratuit, et si les mecs de Munich n'ont rien pay pour les logiciels libres qu'ils utilisent, c'est une honte !


Cette simple phrase dmontre que tu ne comprends pas le modle conomique du libre. C'est une conomie de service, pas une rente base sur des licences.
Donc ils ont du payer des boites pour leurs configurer le parc et le maintenir, ou former leurs informaticiens et leurs utilisateurs. ventuellement payer des entreprises pour faire des dev spcifiques sur certains softs ouverts.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Plus libre de choisir leurs outils pour grer leur parc. Il y a infiniment plus de choix sous un environnement NuX.


L, je crois que tu te fourvoies grandement. Mais, je suis prt  voir la dmo ...





> Cette simple phrase dmontre que tu ne comprends pas le modle conomique du libre. C'est une conomie de service, pas une rente base sur des licences.
> Donc ils ont du payer des boites pour leurs configurer le parc et le maintenir, ou former leurs informaticiens et leurs utilisateurs. ventuellement payer des entreprises pour faire des dev spcifiques sur certains softs ouverts.


Heu, alors, tu peux m'expliquer pourquoi y a des appels aux dons pour tout les logiciels libres et gratuits ?

----------


## imikado

> Pour Money d'autres logiciels rcupraient les donnes (ce qui s'est produit dans mon cas).
> Avec l'avnement du Web, Encarta n'avait plus de raisons de survivre.


Mon exemple de Money tait pour contredire le fait que le propritaire tait plus "stable" que le libre: ici la socit ditrice n'a pas mis la cl sous la porte, elle a dcid de son plein gr d'abondonner son logiciel (et ses clients fidles)...
Quand vous parlez de logiciel permettant l'ouverture de ces fichiers:
- ils ont du faire du retro ingeniering,  moins que le format tait ouvert et document (le cas de l'open source)
- le logiciel avec ses fonctionnalits, lui n'existe plus, mon pre a du acheter W7, car son Money et d'autres logiciels ne tournait pas sur son W8

Personnellement, je n'ai rien contre le propritaire, par contre j'aime l'interoprabilit, si le format interoprable et ouvert qu'est ODT avait remport le vote (comme c'tait prvu) je trouverais la situation meilleure:
On aurait le choix d'utiliser le logiciel payant ou non pour produire nos documents  :;): 

Heureusement que l'on a de l'interoprabilit sur les autres formats (JPG,GIF,PNG,MP3,HTML,PDF...)

----------


## Traroth2

> Bah, ds que tu parles de Windows ou des logiciels propritaires en fait. Tu es un libristes (avec le suffixe -iste pour extrmiste) et les extrmiste, ne sont jamais des interlocuteurs valables. Dsol.


Bref, ton argumentation, ce sont des insultes. Mais aucun exemple prcis. Chacun peut voir le niveau o tu tu trouves...




> Je ne prtends rien, je ne fais que dduire des lments que j'ai. D'un cot, on a une conomie avance sur des cots de licences, et de l'autre des dveloppements spcifiques (et j'ai assez travaill en SSII sur du spcif pour en connaitre les cots) dont on ne sait pas ce qu'ils ont cout. De plus, on ne parle pas de la maintenance. Bref, on sait qu'on a conomis sur les licences (mais l, non plus ce n'est pas clair, car les sommes annonces sont un poil dmesures) et on ne sait pas combien ont cout les dveloppements, et la formation des gens, et les mises en place, etc... Dsol, je reste dubitatif. Je ne dis pas qu'ils mentent, je dis que les lments en notre possession ne nous permettent pas d'assurer le gain !


Sauf que personne n'a jamais dit que l'conomie ne se situait qu'au niveau des licences. Au contraire, l'actu que nous sommes en train de commenter prcise clairement que c'est sur l'ensemble du projet.




> Il est possible de crer des documents au format ODF avec MS Office. Aprs on perd de la qualit, mais c'est plus li  la faiblesse du format qu' MS Office.


La faiblesse du format ? Par rapport au catastrophique format OpenXML, c'est a ?




> Et alors ? Tu trouves anormal qu'un logiciel volue ? Moi, je trouve a bien.
> Et Ubuntu n'volue pas ? Le noyau Linux n'a pas t modifi depuis les annes  80 ? 
> Je ne comprends pas ce que tu reproches  Windows, l ! Qu'il soit mis  jour, corrig et amlior rgulirement ?


Merci de ne commenter que quand tu comprends la conversation que tu commentes. Non mais c'est n'importe quoi, l !  ::mouarf:: 




> C'est trs mal connatre le monde de l'entreprise que de dire cela. C'est mme tout le contraire, et la meilleure explication au fait qu'on est, aprs plus de 20 ans d'existence, un logiciel payant qui reprsente 95% du parc, contre un logiciel gratuit que ne fait que 3% !
> Parce que justement, les entreprises comme Microsoft savent suivre les attentes de leurs clients, elles perdurent.


Ca n'a rien d'une dmonstration, a. On ne sait mme pas de quoi tu parles...




> Plus libre de quoi ? De suivre les volutions de Canonical ? De dpendre le Linus Towarld ? D'esprer que la boite qui lui fait les spcifs perdure ? Qu'Apache n'abandonne pas OOo ? Que la fondation Libre Office ne se coupe pas en 2/3/4/5/6/7...n fork qui n'avancent plus dans les mmes directions ?


C'est bizarre, j'ai l'impression qu'on est plusieurs  te rpter tout le temps les mmes choses, mais  chaque fois, tu fais comme si tu l'entendais pour la premire fois. Ils sont libres de faire tout ce que permettent les licences des diffrents logiciels en question. C'est  dire dployer les applications sur autant de postes qu'ils veulent sans rendre de compte, auditer le code pour vrifier que leur SI ne fonctionne vraiment qu' leur propre profit, modifier le code pour l'adapter  leur besoin et redistribuer leurs modifs s'ils en ont envie. Et de manire assez amusante, la ville de Munich a fait tout a. Et je pense qu'ils vont continuer, car a leur permet d'avoir un SI qui cote moins cher, mieux adapt au besoin et plus fiable et sr.




> L encore, je m'offusque de ce genre de remarque. Le libre n'est pas gratuit, et si les mecs de Munich n'ont rien pay pour les logiciels libres qu'ils utilisent, c'est une honte !


Ils ont fait mieux que a, ils ont contribu une grande quantit de code.




> Tu vois, c'est exactement le contraire, ici. 
> On tait  2 doigts d'abandonner MS Office pour OpenOffice. Et puis Sun a t rachet par Oracle, et une "fondation" s'est cr pour raliser Libre Office. Alors, bien videmment,  l'poque, j'ai test Libre Office, et force m'a t de constater le recul par rapport  OOo. 
> On a alors test la version 2007 de MS Office, avec le bandeau qui nous a bien sr drout. Mais, je choix a t assez rapide, devant l'engouement des personnes pour MS Office 2007. Aujourd'hui on a migr la plupart des utilisateurs sur MS Office 2010, et on ne regrette pas notre choix.


Mais "on" est libre de faire tous les mauvais choix qu'on veut...

Quant  cette phrase, "j'ai test Libre Office, et force m'a t de constater le recul par rapport  OOo", elle est carrment grotesque. Bel exemple de comment perdre toute crdibilit en une seule phrase... La premire version de LibreOffice avait trs peu de diffrence par rapport  la version de OpenOffice qui venait de sortir. Ils ont juste vir les logos OpenOffice, et un peu amlior le niveau de compatibilit avec MS Office. Mais c'est peut-tre a qui te drangeait ?  ::mouarf:: 

Et par la suite, LibreOffice a largement dpass OpenOffice en vitesse d'volution.

----------


## Traroth2

> a reste pourtant une ralit de ce monde. J'ai d'ailleurs eu la mauvaise surprise rcemment avec l'arrt brutal et sans motif de truecrypt.


Arrt temporaire. Et exemple bien trouv d'un type d'application pour lequel seul un simple d'esprit ferait confiance  un logiciel propritaire...

Si c'est sur une entreprise produisant un logiciel propritaire que la NSA avait fait pression, l'arrt aurait t dfinitif, puisque la base de code aurait t inaccessible aussi bien physiquement que lgalement.



> Actuellement Office c'est 6 milliards de chiffre d'affaire et 4 milliards de bnfice, donc je pense qu'il a encore de trs beau jour devant lui. 
> Sans compter que Microsoft tend  le rendre multiplateforme.


Bref, tu es  la merci d'une baisse de ces bnfices. Ce qui, entre les applications libres, Google Docs et le passage d'une partie des postes vers des tablettes, est improbable mais pas impossible.

----------


## Saverok

> Bref, on sait qu'on a conomis sur les licences (mais l, non plus ce n'est pas clair, car les sommes annonces sont un poil dmesures)


Je ne pense pas que les chiffres soient si incohrent que a sur les conomies des licences.
Dans ce topic, les quelques calcules effectus sont centraliss sur Microsoft (Windows et Office) mais il y a aussi d'autres diteurs et logiciels qui ont migrs.
Par exemple, il y a d y avoir des migrations de BDD Oracle vers du Postgres et quand on connat le prix des licences Oracle...




> C'est trs mal connatre le monde de l'entreprise que de dire cela. C'est mme tout le contraire, et la meilleure explication au fait qu'on est, aprs plus de 20 ans d'existence, un logiciel payant qui reprsente 95% du parc, contre un logiciel gratuit que ne fait que 3% !
> Parce que justement, les entreprises comme Microsoft savent suivre les attentes de leurs clients, elles perdurent.


MS tient compte des remarques gnrales, des tendances du march, effectue une synthse globale des demandes et retours client, etc.
Mais la demande spcifique du DSI de Munich, MS s'en cogne compltement car il ne s'agit que d'une demande parmi des milliers d'autres et qu'elle n'a pas plus de poids que la demande de la secrtaire de Lisbonne ou du comptable de Taiwan.
MS ne peut pas rpondre aux besoins spcifiques de chacun. MS est contraint de part sa taille,  avoir une vision macro.
Bref, il n'y a pas de retour personnalis aux besoins spcifiques d'un DSI.

J'ai t en mission chez un petit diteur avec un grand groupe comme client qui a lui seul gnrait 70% du CA de l'entreprise. Dans ce cas, ce que demande le client est parole d'vangile.
Toutes les demandes spcifiques de ce client sont intgres au standard
MS ne peut pas faire cela car MS est trop gros et a trop de clients.

----------


## Traroth2

> Pour Money d'autres logiciels rcupraient les donnes (ce qui s'est produit dans mon cas).
> Avec l'avnement du Web, Encarta n'avait plus de raisons de survivre.


J'imagine que le format de fichier devait tre relativement simple. Parce qu'avec un format de fichier propritaire, l'interoprabilit, c'est pas gagn d'avance. Gnralement, la fin de l'application, c'est la fin des donnes...

----------


## Marco46

> Heu, alors, tu peux m'expliquer pourquoi y a des appels aux dons pour tout les logiciels libres et gratuits ?


Tous les logiciels libres ne sont pas dvelopps par des communauts de barbus ou de passionns.

T'as dj vu des appels aux dons pour MySQL, Talend ou Eclipse toi ?

Par ailleurs tu peux parfaitement avoir une vente de licence sur du soft libre. 

En fait tout dpend ce que tu appelles le libre. Si tu prends la dfinition restrictive de Stallmann et de la FSF forcment ...

Moi perso j'utilise Debian, j'adore, je trouve a gnial mais pour moi le libre c'est la panorama complet, de la LGPL  la WTFPL.

----------


## Traroth2

> Tous les logiciels libres ne sont pas dvelopps par des communauts de barbus ou de passionns.
> 
> T'as dj vu des appels aux dons pour MySQL, Talend ou Eclipse toi ?


Personnellement, a me parait normal de redonner quelque chose  la communaut, quand le dveloppement est rellement communautaire. Ce qui est le cas d'Eclipse, soit dit en passant.

C'est l que a se passe, pour ceux que a intresse :

http://www.eclipse.org/donate/

Pour MySQL et Talend, c'est diffrent. Les entreprises qui les proposent font du business sur le service autour ou sur des versions sous licence propritaire.

MySQL, on peut toujours le forker (MariaDB, par exemple), mais pour contribuer, il faut signer un CLA qui permet  Oracle de propose AUSSI ton code sous licence propritaire. Est-ce que c'est vraiment du logiciel libre, a ?

Et pour vendre la version propritaire de MySQL, une solution imparable : proposer les drivers pour MySQL en diffrents langages sous licence GPL, totalement inadapte pour une bibliothque logicielle. Comme a, grce  la viralit de la licence, tout ton logiciel doit tre propos sous GPL. A moins bien sr que nous puissions vous intresser dans l'achat d'une licence propritaire ? Donc si tu veux distribuer un logiciel propritaire utilisant MySQL, il faut que tu achtes une licence propritaire. Raison pour laquelle MySQL est surtout utilis pour le web...

Caucho Resin ou JetBrains IntelliJ, c'est pas mal aussi : les versions "open-source" sont des versions castres des versions propritaires, que l'diteur va donc maintenir dlibrment dans une certaine forme de mdiocrit. L aussi, c'est CLA  tous les niveaux. Je me demande quelle tte un CLA peut avoir, dans ce contexte, puisque les boites en question ne voudront sans doute pas qu'on intgre de fonctionnalit trop super dans la version "communautaire"...

Ce n'est pas pour rien que je dis depuis longtemps que quand c'est une entreprise aux commandes, ce n'est jamais vraiment du logiciel libre. On a la possibilit de forker, mais c'est bien le seul intrt.




> Par ailleurs tu peux parfaitement avoir une vente de licence sur du soft libre. 
> 
> En fait tout dpend ce que tu appelles le libre. Si tu prends la dfinition restrictive de Stallmann et de la FSF forcment ...


La dfinition du libre de la FSF n'est pas trs restrictive, en fait. Mais ils font une diffrence entre les licences copyleft et les autres. Les autres ne sont finalement libres que parce qu'elles permettent le fork sous une licence copyleft.




> Moi perso j'utilise Debian, j'adore, je trouve a gnial mais pour moi le libre c'est la panorama complet, de la LGPL  la WTFPL.


Si a ne te drange pas que ton code puisse tre rcupr par quelqu'un qui ne te donnera pas le sien, a te regarde. Pour moi, quand on est deux et qu'il n'y en a qu'un qui partage, c'est pas vraiment du partage...

----------


## Marco46

> Personnellement, a me parait normal de redonner quelque chose  la communaut, quand le dveloppement est rellement communautaire. Ce qui est le cas d'Eclipse, soit dit en passant.
> 
> C'est l que a se passe, pour ceux que a intresse :
> 
> http://www.eclipse.org/donate/


Ah ben je savais pas pour Eclipse. Enfin c'est pas de a que le projet vit, il y a quantit d'entreprises qui payent des dev  temps plein pour maj l'EDI et les plugins.

Bref.




> Pour MySQL et Talend, c'est diffrent. Les entreprises qui les proposent font du business sur le service autour ou sur des versions sous licence propritaire.
> 
> MySQL, on peut toujours le forker (MariaDB, par exemple), mais pour contribuer, il faut signer un CLA qui permet  Oracle de propose AUSSI ton code sous licence propritaire. Est-ce que c'est vraiment du logiciel libre, a ?


Justement, c'est une question de dfinition ^^




> La dfinition du libre de la FSF n'est pas trs restrictive, en fait. Mais ils font une diffrence entre les licences copyleft et les autres. Les autres ne sont finalement libres que parce qu'elles permettent le fork sous une licence copyleft.


Ne pas considrer la LGPL comme du libre  part entire c'est restrictif je trouve. On t'oblige  obliger  partager.




> Si a ne te drange pas que ton code puisse tre rcupr par quelqu'un qui ne te donnera pas le sien, a te regarde.


Ben voui, a me regarde, donc je dois tre libre de faire a si je veux et que me code soit considr comme du libre dans le mme temps. C'est bien pour a que je dis que la dfinition de la FSF est trop restrictive.




> Pour moi, quand on est deux et qu'il n'y en a qu'un qui partage, c'est pas vraiment du partage...


Quand tu dcides de partager c'est une dcision unilatrale. *Tu* dcides de partager.

Quand tu dcides de partager et que tu dcides que l'autre doit partager aussi c'est plus vraiment du partage, c'est plutt du communisme. J'ai du mal avec a.

----------


## Shr3ck

> Arrt temporaire. Et exemple bien trouv d'un type d'application pour lequel seul un simple d'esprit ferait confiance  un logiciel propritaire...
> 
> Si c'est sur une entreprise produisant un logiciel propritaire que la NSA avait fait pression, l'arrt aurait t dfinitif, puisque la base de code aurait t inaccessible aussi bien physiquement que lgalement.


Pour l'arrt temporaire je voudrais bien avoir la source car aux dernires nouvelles on ne savait pas la raison de cet arrt et cela m'intresse. Aprs si tu parles du fait que le projet est en cours de reprise par une nouvelle quipe de dev en Suisse, alors je la notion de temporaire est relative.  :;): 

Pour moi, sur un logiciel de scurit il y a deux coles :
- Je le fais moi-mme ou je relis l'intgralit du code pour tre sr que c'est fiable
- Je n'utilise que des softs certifis par des organismes prvus  cet effet et je fais confiance  ces organismes.

Dans le second cas je ne vois pas pourquoi je ne pourrai pas faire confiance  un soft propritaire puisque le code a t analys. Aprs chacun son point de vue.  :;): 




> Bref, tu es  la merci d'une baisse de ces bnfices. Ce qui, entre les applications libres, Google Docs et le passage d'une partie des postes vers des tablettes, est improbable mais pas impossible.


Certes cela peut arriver mais au vue du monstre qu'office reprsente, il y aura des signes avant-coureur et nous en sommes encore trs loin (+10% de CA en 2013  :8O: ). Il faut tre honnte dans le domaine de la suite bureautique Office domine sans aucun problme. Aprs certain diront que cela est d  la vente li de l'OS qui pousse les utilisateurs  utiliser le produit MS, mais cela serait cacher une ralit.

----------


## Traroth2

> Justement, c'est une question de dfinition ^^


Ben justement, c'est Stallman qui a formalis le concept de logiciel libre et qui a forg le terme. A partir de l, c'est plutt lui que je vais prendre comme rfrence. Surtout que les valeurs morales qu'il dfend me paraissent parfaitement pertinentes.




> Ne pas considrer la LGPL comme du libre  part entire c'est restrictif je trouve. On t'oblige  obliger  partager.


La LGPL est une licence de la FSF, justement. Elle est prvue pour les bibliothques logicielles,  la base. L'utiliser pour autre chose est un dtournement de son usage.

Elle est copyleft, mais uniquement de manire non-virale, c'est  dire que si tu fais des modifs sur le logiciel couvert par la licence lui-mme, tu es oblig de les redistribuer. Mais si tu rutilises le logiciel en question dans un ensemble plus grand (typiquement pour une bibliothque logicielle), le reste ne doit pas forcment tre galement sous LGPL. C'est ce qui la diffrencie de la GPL.




> Ben voui, a me regarde, donc je dois tre libre de faire a si je veux et que me code soit considr comme du libre dans le mme temps. C'est bien pour a que je dis que la dfinition de la FSF est trop restrictive.


Encore une fois, c'est la FSF qui a cr le concept. A partir de l, tu peux faire une tarte aux pommes et appeler a du logiciel libre, mais je ne suis pas certain que grand monde te suive sur ce terrain...




> Quand tu dcides de partager c'est une dcision unilatrale. *Tu* dcides de partager.
> 
> Quand tu dcides de partager et que tu dcides que l'autre doit partager aussi c'est plus vraiment du partage, c'est plutt du communisme. J'ai du mal avec a.


Mais personne n'est oblig de faire quoi que ce soit. On est toujours libre de ne pas utiliser un logiciel si la licence ne convient pas.

Personnellement, filer du logiciel  quelqu'un qui va l'amliorer, me faire un doigt d'honneur, et vendre mon boulot sans que je puisse faire la mme chose avec le sien, j'ai du mal  trouver un mot poli pour le qualifier... De l'exploitation ? Du capitalisme ? Il y a de a, effectivement...

En tout cas, si tu dcides de partager ton bl, prviens-moi, a m'intresse. Et pas la peine que je fasse pareil, bien videmment. On n'est pas des cocos, quand mme...

----------


## Traroth2

> je ne pourrai pas faire confiance  un soft propritaire puisque le code a t analys


Analys par qui ? Tu as suivi l'actualit, depuis juin 2013 ?

----------


## Marco46

> Pour moi, sur un logiciel de scurit il y a deux coles :
> - Je le fais moi-mme ou je relis l'intgralit du code pour tre sr que c'est fiable
> - Je n'utilise que des softs certifis par des organismes prvus  cet effet et je fais confiance  ces organismes.
> 
> Dans le second cas je ne vois pas pourquoi je ne pourrai pas faire confiance  un soft propritaire puisque le code a t analys. Aprs chacun son point de vue.


Ya aussi l'cole le code est ouvert et la rputation est bonne. GPG par exemple. 

C'est beaucoup plus compliqu d'insrer des backdoors ou des faiblesses dans l'algo quand le code est ouvert que quand le code est ferm. On en a eu rcemment l'exemple avec Linus Torvalds qui rpondait aux questions sur les pressions exerces par la NSA pour insrer des choses dans Linux.

La premire option que tu retiens est de loin la pire,  moins d'tre un expert en dveloppement de soft de scurit et mathmaticien.

La deuxime solution tu parles de quels organismes exactement ? Pour qu'une telle certification ait une quelconque valeur il faudrait que chaque version des binaires soient audits puis authentifis par une signature lectronique et que tu vrifies cette signature avant utilisation. Sinon a n'a absolument aucune valeur, l'diteur pouvant modifier le binaire comme il veut.

Faut tre trs naf (limite idiot) pour penser que les librairies de scurits de MS ne sont pas blindes de failles et de backdoors insres par la NSA.
Cela signifie que n'importe quel soft dvelopp en .NET tombe sous le coup de ces failles. Faut avoir conscience de a quand mme.

----------


## Marco46

> Ben justement, c'est Stallman qui a formalis le concept de logiciel libre et qui a forg le terme. A partir de l, c'est plutt lui que je vais prendre comme rfrence. Surtout que les valeurs morales qu'il dfend me paraissent parfaitement pertinentes.


Ouai ben moi a me parait un peu trop restrictif.




> La LGPL est une licence de la FSF, justement. Elle est prvue pour les bibliothques logicielles,  la base. L'utiliser pour autre chose est un dtournement de son usage.
> [...]


Elle est utilise pour autre chose parce qu'il y a un manque  combler justement.




> Encore une fois, c'est la FSF qui a cr le concept. A partir de l, tu peux faire une tarte aux pommes et appeler a du logiciel libre, mais je ne suis pas certain que grand monde te suive sur ce terrain...
> 
> [...]
> 
> Mais personne n'est oblig de faire quoi que ce soit. On est toujours libre de ne pas utiliser un logiciel si la licence ne convient pas.


Ok alors on va dire que quand je nourris mon github je fais de l'opensource mais pas du libre.

Et ben a me fait chier que la FSF se soit appropri ce terme parce que a signifie que l'on est pas libre quand on utilise mes codes sources et c'est bullshit complet.




> Personnellement, filer du logiciel  quelqu'un qui va l'amliorer, me faire un doigt d'honneur, et vendre mon boulot sans que je puisse faire la mme chose avec le sien, j'ai du mal  trouver un mot poli pour le qualifier... De l'exploitation ? Du capitalisme ? Il y a de a, effectivement...


Je file pas du code source  quelqu'un je le publie  la terre entire. Cela n'a rien  voir. Aprs ce que les gens en font je m'en lave les mains ce n'est pas mon problme.

J'ai publi du code parce que j'avais un intrt  le faire. En l'occurrence c'tait de peser dans les entretiens d'embauche (et a marche trs trs trs bien) et de me servir de base de connaissance personnelle (a marche trs bien aussi).

Si une entreprise dcide de prendre tout ou parti du code pour faire du soft et le vendre tant mieux pour elle, qu'est ce que tu veux que a me foute ?




> En tout cas, si tu dcides de partager ton bl, prviens-moi, a m'intresse. Et pas la peine que je fasse pareil, bien videmment. On n'est pas des cocos, quand mme...


Aucun rapport ...  ::roll::

----------


## imikado

Pour github, il faut penser   prciser une licence: l'absence de licence signifie "Seulement, si une licence n'est pas explicitement choisie, les dveloppeurs n'auront pas la possibilit de modifier ou redistribuer le code"
Je vous invite donc  le faire au plus vite, quite  choisir une licence trs permissive comme BSD ou MIT  :;): 

D'ailleurs github a modifier son service il y a quelques temps pour facilier l'ajout d'une licence  ses repositories:
http://www.developpez.com/actu/58493...e-open-source/

Note: ce serait sympa de partager ses repos github, le mien: https://github.com/imikado

Note 2: important, le fait de distribuer sous licence vous protge galement d'eventuels poursuites si votre code source comporte des bugs et provoquent des "dommages"
Mme dans la licence MIT (trs courte et trs permissive) c'est indiqu clairement:



> The MIT License (MIT)
> 
> Copyright (c) [year] [fullname]
> 
> Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a copy
> of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"), to deal
> in the Software without restriction, including without limitation the rights
> to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense, and/or sell
> copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the Software is
> ...

----------


## Marco46

> Pour github, il faut penser   prciser une licence: l'absence de licence signifie "Seulement, si une licence n'est pas explicitement choisie, les dveloppeurs n'auront pas la possibilit de modifier ou redistribuer le code"
> Je vous invite donc  le faire au plus vite, quite  choisir une licence trs permissive comme BSD ou MIT 
> 
> [...]


Je mets mes codes sous WTFPL.

https://github.com/MarcLoupias

----------


## imikado

C'est une bonne chose de rappeler qu'il faut mettre une licence pour bien indiquer le perimtre de liberts des sourcest et vous protge galement:

je rappelle ce point ca on a chang de page en indiquant que mme dans licence MIT (qui est trs courte et trs permissive) c'est indiqu:



> The MIT License (MIT)
> 
> Copyright (c) [year] [fullname]
> 
> Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a copy
> of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"), to deal
> in the Software without restriction, including without limitation the rights
> to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense, and/or sell
> copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the Software is
> ...

----------


## Shr3ck

> Analys par qui ? Tu as suivi l'actualit, depuis juin 2013 ?


Oui je la suis, par contre j'ai d louper celle stipulant qu'une seule entit au monde certifie des applications.  ::roll:: 
Je pourrai citer par exemple la certification EAL bas sur les critres communs et valu par les organismes de scurit de diffrent pays notamment l'ANSSI. (Des laboratoires de recherche en scurit informatique peuvent aussi dlivrer cette certification). Mais bon, mfions-nous des hommes en noir.  :8-): 




> Ya aussi l'cole le code est ouvert et la rputation est bonne. GPG par exemple.
> 
> C'est beaucoup plus compliqu d'insrer des backdoors ou des faiblesses dans l'algo quand le code est ouvert que quand le code est ferm. On en a eu rcemment l'exemple avec Linus Torvalds qui rpondait aux questions sur les pressions exerces par la NSA pour insrer des choses dans Linux.


C'est assez marrant, depuis une certaine affaire ds que l'on parle de problme de scurit on entend parler de backdoors et de rien d'autre. A croire que les failles de scurit engendr par la conception mme d'un soft a n'existe pas... Avant de m'inquiter de la prsence d'une backdoors dans un soft, je vais commencer par m'assurer qu'il n'y a pas de faille majeure de scurit. Car entre une backdoor place par un individu (ou une entit) et connue d'elle seule et une faille pouvant tre exploite par un nombre important d'individu, je m'inquite en priorit de la seconde partie. Je ne dis pas que je me moque des backdoors, mais qu'avant de les rechercher je vais commencer par chercher les failles.

Aprs il y a une diffrence entre probabilit et ralit. Il y a peut-tre moins de probabilit que cela arrive dans un code ouvert mais a ne l'empche pas pour autant (Heartbleed, Faille de scurit prsente 5 ans dans Linux...)


Je me demande encore comment je peux me retrouver  parler de scurit juste pour avoir mentionn un exemple d'arrt brutal d'activit d'un soft open source...

----------


## imikado

> Aprs il y a une diffrence entre probabilit et ralit. Il y a peut-tre moins de probabilit que cela arrive dans un code ouvert mais a ne l'empche pas pour autant (Heartbleed, Faille de scurit prsente 5 ans dans Linux...)


L'erreur est humaine, mais on peut avoir les mme erreurs dans du code propritaire, sauf que pour du propritaire il n'y a qu'un audit de scurit (externe et payant) pour verifier le code, alors que pour l'opensource, n'importe quel utilisateur expriment peut le faire ou demand  son entreprise de le faire.

----------


## Bousk

> Plus libre de choisir leurs outils pour grer leur parc. Il y a infiniment plus de choix sous un environnement NuX.


Infiniment plus de choix.. rien que a!  :8-):  
C'est la classe Linux en fait, tu fais ce que tu veux! Bon allez, on s'fait un GTA ?  ::zoubi::  
Ha, laisse-moi deviner, le jeu a compte pas, c'est pas un logiciel comme un autre ? C'est le plus flagrant, mais srement pas le seul.

En fait ils seraient pas surtout plus libres de choisir  qui donner leur argent ? Au lieu de graisser microsoft (qui n'ont d'ailleurs pas l'exclusivit du dveloppement de logiciels pour leur OS - semble qu'il faille le rappeler), ils pourront graisser les botes de leur choix pour leur dveloppements spcifiques. Perso je vois pas de net avantage  a.. sauf  relancer l'conomie local, auquel cas j'espre qu'il y en a du monde dans leur ville, et des comptences qui vont avec.




> Cette simple phrase dmontre que tu ne comprends pas le modle conomique du libre. C'est une conomie de service, pas une rente base sur des licences.
> Donc ils ont du payer des boites pour leurs configurer le parc et le maintenir, ou former leurs informaticiens et leurs utilisateurs. ventuellement payer des entreprises pour faire des dev spcifiques sur certains softs ouverts.


Et toi tu ne comprends pas le modle conomique du propritaire et de la license ?
Tu achtes la license et... voil tu as du service. Tu payes rien d'autre, la simple possession de cette license, via son cout initial, te donne accs  leur service! C'est fou comme systme j'avoue, mais parait que a marche.  ::roll::  




> Et donc, XP n'a connu aucun changement depuis sa sortie ? Est-ce que tu sais ce qu'est un Service Pack ? Et Windows Update, le truc qui t'empche d'teindre ton PC quand tu en as envie un jour sur deux, a te parle ?


Merci de me prendre pour un neuneu, h grand manitou.
Donc je suppose que tu as toujours un PC sans aucune modification hardware depuis 20 ans, date o tu as install ton Linux et n'a pas non plus fait aucune mise  jour sur celui-ci depuis ?  ::weird::  
Ou alors c'est juste que le service pack c'est flagg microsoft et donc forcment c'est moins bien que ton apt-get et consors ?

----------


## GTSLASH

C'est pourtant pas compliquer a comprendre. 

Quand Oracle dcidera de ne plus supporter le noyau qui a t utilis dans Limux pour son Runtime ils seront OBLIGER de migrer pour continuer a utilis leur programme. 

Donc il n'y a pas + de libert sous Limux.

Simple  ::): 

Mais si vous voulez continuer a discuter et a faire d'un truc simple une usine a gaz c'est comme vous voulez. Ce ne sera pas la premire fois que vous ferez des usines a gaz d'un truc simple et que vous croirez les mensonges d'un politicien  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  (Travailler plus pour gagner plus a vous rappelle quelque chose ?  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## imikado

> C'est pourtant pas compliquer a comprendre. 
> 
> Quand Oracle dcidera de ne plus supporter le noyau qui a t utilis dans Limux pour son Runtime ils seront OBLIGER de migrer pour continuer a utilis leur programme. 
> 
> Donc il n'y a pas + de libert sous Limux.
> 
> Simple


On parle bien de la base de donnes Oracle ? celle qui tourne sur un serveur ? pourquoi les 15 000 postes clients Limux seraient touchs par une telle dcision ??

----------


## GTSLASH

> On parle bien de la base de donnes Oracle ?


non  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  Du Runtime Java sur lequel tourne la plupart des applications d'entreprise sur les OS Linux et qui est fournit et maintenu par Oracle.

Mais je comprend mieux vos positions et arguments maintenant  ::mouarf::

----------


## imikado

Ok, je comprends mieux la remarque, alors 2 choses:
1. la plupart des applications sous GNU/linux n'utilisent pas java: au choix du c,c++,python... utilisant comme librairie graphiques soit Qt, soit Gtk  ::): 
2. xubuntu utilise openJDK qui est l'implementation libre du runtime dont le code sources est disponible ici http://openjdk.java.net/ (si ils faut le forker..)

----------


## Zirak

> Ok, je comprends mieux la remarque, alors 2 choses:
> 1. la plupart des applications sous GNU/linux n'utilisent pas java: au choix du c,c++,python... utilisant comme librairie graphiques soit Qt, soit Gtk 
> 2. xubuntu utilise openJDK qui est l'implementation libre du runtime dont le code sources est disponible ici http://openjdk.java.net/ (si ils faut le forker..)


Non a c'est faux ! En entreprise c'est soit .Net soit java, GTSLASH te l'a dit ! Tous les patrons signent un accord secret pour cela quant ils prennent leur poste ! 

Et puis les forks a compte pas, car a se passe pas comme a dans le monde proprio, si une boite arrte un logiciel, c'est foutu, alors pourquoi dans le monde de l'open-source ils auraient le droit de faire plus pratique ?


Enfin bref, je vois mme pas l'intrt de continuer le dbat avec des mecs qui ne voient que pour le proprio, sur une news qui ne les concernent mme pas, tout a pour venir casser du sucre sur l'open-source, bah ou a fait que 3% du parc, a leur fait pas peur aux proprios ! Mais faut quand mme venir raconter n'importe quoi sur l'open-source au cas o, on sait jamais, avec de plus en plus de socit / ville / pays qui commencent a migrer, les gens vont finir par comprendre que c'est tout  fait utilisable par les gens normaux et qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'tre ingnieur pour utiliser Linux.

En fait, c'est surtout que si les parts de march taient  50/50 (voir 33/33/33 avec Mac), a obligerait les dev sp Windows  s'informer,  se former, et  dvelopper du multi-plateforme, enfin bref, a leur demanderait des efforts et du boulot en plus, faut pas pousser non plus...

----------


## Invit

Salut

N'empche ( moins que j'ai mal cherch), on ne trouve pas le dtail de ces 10 millions, je serais curieux quand mme de le voir avec par exemple  :

plus de licences moins tant d'euros
formation plus tant d'euros

Etc...

Philippe

----------


## GTSLASH

> tout a pour venir casser du sucre sur l'open-source


Pas besoin de moi pour a. Vous vous dbrouill bien tous seul. Suffit de voir l'impact qu'a eu le bug OpenSSL sur le public et le chiffre daffaire de Microsoft qui ne fait que grandir (comme Apple et les autres ).

Essayer dj d'arriver au 10% et la peut tre que vous serez une menace pour les solutions propritaire. Mais je serai certainement dj a la retraite si a arrive un jour.

Pour le moment on rigole et on profite bien de vous c'est tous  ::mouarf:: 

Merci pour vos contributions

----------


## Chuck_Norris

Vous fatiguez pas, GTSLASH est un troll et il ne connat visiblement rien au sujet. Cela l'arrange de parler de OpenSSL parce que cela a t trs mdiatis, pourtant il y a dj eu failles plus graves, aussi bien sous Windows que sous Linux. Mais a, il sera incapable de vous en parler.

Le top du ridicule est de parler du "danger" de l'open-source en brandissant la menace d'un arrt possible de la JVM d'Oracle sous Linux... donc l'arrt d'un logiciel propritaire. Finalement cet exemple illustre l'un des danger du propritaire finalement, c'est con hein ? Et il n'a visiblement jamais entendu parler d'OpenJDK, de Harmony, de Dalvik, etc. Pourtant des implmentations open source de Java, c'est pas vraiment ce qui manque, et finalement a assure la prennit de Java. Non pas parce que c'est propritaire, mais parce que l'open source est venu au secours de Java pour le prserver.

Et quand il parle de "10% de part de march et on verra", cela l'arrange de ne parler des postes clients en omettant les serveurs d'une part et l'lectronique embarque d'autre part.

Augmentation du chiffre d'affaire de Microsoft ? Cela a srement rien  voir avec l'augmentation de la licence Windows Server qui se calcule par cur et non plus par processeur. Si Windows en poste client est abordable (et en gnral on ne se pose mme pas la question vu que c'est fourni d'office), en version serveur l'addition est sale. Mme en location, j'ai un serveur  35  /mois... dont 20  / mois seulement pour la licence Windows. Ouch. Plus de la moiti du prix est une simple rente pour Microsoft. Et moi bizarrement je vois que si Windows est effectivement omniprsent sur les postes clients, sur tablette ou sur tlphone, on peut pas vraiment dire que a fait un tabac comme sur les postes clients. Pourtant c'est du Windows, c'est mme le mme que celui sur PC, Microsoft ayant voulu marier la chvre avec le cochon. Rsultat on a une chvre ne supportant pas l'altitude dote d'une queue en tire-bouchon.

Parle de Windows 8 autour de toi, tu verras beaucoup de grimaces.  Ah oui mais Windows 8 sur tablette c'est trs bien, tout le monde le dit.  Srement. Mais la plus grosse part de march de Windows c'est de loin les ordinateurs personnels avec clavier et souris, non tactile. C'est con de l'avoir oubli.

Il y a d'autres exemples : Vista, Millenium, Charline (publicit pour Windows 7 dans le genre niais difficile de faire pire), etc. Microsoft a ses succs et ses checs, mais je reste quand mme tonn que pour une bote aussi grosse et avec autant de moyens, ils trouvent le moyen de se planter encore aujourd'hui. Dj entendu parler du fait "qu'une version de Windows sur 2 est  jeter ?" Ce dicton arriv avec Windows Millenium est d'actualit pour beaucoup de personnes, je ne sais pas comment ils font pour continuer  s'arranger  donner raison  ce dicton.

Personne n'avait prvu chez eux que cette interface de Windows 8 serait mal accepte ? Pourtant il n'y avait pas besoin d'avoir un diplme en psychologie pour le deviner. Maintenant, ils annoncent clairement le retour du bouton dmarrer, puis du menu dmarrer, puis le dmarrage sur le Bureau. Plein de reculades, finalement, un nouveau Windows 9 pour oublier le Windows 8. Donc en gros, un Windows 7 vendu comme Windows 9. Oups. Et a il ne pouvait pas le prvoir avant ? Sans parler des abandons brutaux de technologies, par exemple Silverlight.

Office 2007 impose le ruban. Formation obligatoire pour les habitus d'Office 2003. Peut-tre un gain de productivit chez certains, mais ce n'est pas gnralis loin de l, beaucoup en ont perdu. Certaines personnes envisagent la migration vers une autre solution (ou restent avec Office 2003) ne serait-ce qu' cause de ce fameux ruban. L encore, ils auraient propos le choix, des migrations vers d'autres solutions n'auraient mme pas t envisages une seconde, le renouvellement aurait t "naturel" (bien que je ne comprenne pas vraiment le besoin de forcment mettre  jour vers des nouvelles versions quand il n'y a pas de besoin particulier - mais a c'est encore un autre dbat).

Quand je vois tous ces cafouillages, avec leurs moyens, h bien a ne me donne pas vraiment confiance dans cette socit pour grer mon systme d'information.

----------


## GTSLASH

> Le top du ridicule est de parler du "danger" de l'open-source en brandissant la menace d'un arrt possible de la JVM d'Oracle sous Linux... donc l'arrt d'un logiciel propritaire


Il faut lire convenablement j'ai jamais dis a.  ::mouarf::  ::ptdr::  Vous comprenez comme vous voulez bien le comprendre.




> et finalement a assure la prennit de Java


oui vous tes les superman de l'informatique et c'est grce a vous que tous fonctionne. Ils vous ont dit merci chez Oracle au moins ?? (vu qu'ils redistribue votre code)  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 




> Parle de Windows 8 autour de toi, tu verras beaucoup de grimaces


non aucun client ne s'est jamais plein. Ni les personne ge de + de 60 ans de ma famille chez qui j'ai mis W8. Pourtant c'est pas des informaticiens. Ca doit tre plus difficille pour les informaticiens OpenSource apparemment. Windows 8.1 est trs bon. C'est fou ce qu'un boutton peux dstabiliser certaines personnes trs ferme au changement. (la souris vous connaissez j espr ?  ::):  )




> mais je reste quand mme tonn que pour une bote aussi grosse et avec autant de moyens, ils trouvent le moyen de se planter encore aujourd'hui. Dj entendu parler du fait "qu'une version de Windows sur 2 est  jeter ?" Ce dicton arriv avec Windows Millenium est d'actualit pour beaucoup de personnes, je ne sais pas comment ils font pour continuer  s'arranger  donner raison  ce dicton.


Ils s'en tire pas si mal pourtant vu les parts de marche qu'il font.  :;):  Donc pour eux a marche. Si tu comprend pas pourquoi c'est que le problme est peut tre autre part. Chez toi peut tre non ? C'est pas parce que t'arrive pas a comprendre quelque choses que ca n'existe pas ou que ce n'est pas rel. C'est bien la preuve que vous ne comprenez pas la ralit dans laquelle vous tes. pourtant c'est pas nouveau comme tu l'as dis toi mme. Une petite remise en question n'es pas pas a ngliger. Tu comprendra peut etre.




> Personne n'avait prvu chez eux que cette interface de Windows 8 serait mal accepte ? Pourtant il n'y avait pas besoin d'avoir un diplme en psychologie pour le deviner. Maintenant, ils annoncent clairement le retour du bouton dmarrer, puis du menu dmarrer, puis le dmarrage sur le Bureau. Plein de reculades, finalement, un nouveau Windows 9 pour oublier le Windows 8. Donc en gros, un Windows 7 vendu comme Windows 9.


Ah non finalement tu dois tre plombier pas informaticien vu ton raisonnement. T'as pris pleins de raccourci et finalement t'es arriv a Windows 9 = Windows 7. Bravo. Et devint car Windows 9 n'est mme pas encore sorti. Ou t'es prsident ? Franois c'est tois ?  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 




> Office 2007 impose le ruban. Formation obligatoire pour les habitus d'Office 2003


ah ok. Si t'as besoin d'une formation pour utiliser le ruban d'Office c'est vraix qu'un boutton en moins a doit te chambouler la vie. D'accord. Mais je t'informe que c'est pas le cas pour une  grande majorit des gens.




> Quand je vois tous ces cafouillages, avec leurs moyens, h bien a ne me donne pas vraiment confiance dans cette socit pour grer mon systme d'information.


Quand je vois le nombre de serveurs et autres sur lesquelles tournaient OpenSSL et que ctait maintenu par 3 bnvole aprs journe a ne me donne pas confiance en votre systme hypocrite non plus. Meme des test unitaire vous n'en faite pas sinon la faille aurait ete dcouverte. Et je ne suis pas le seul a pens ca. Tres trs loin de la. Les erreurs ca arrive. Mais quand on ne veux pas mettre les moyen derrire pour assurer la qualit a cause de principe incoherant a sappelle du bricolage. Et les moyens vous ne les avez pas.

Quand le Bios ou le programme de gestion des CPU n'est pas OpenSource vous les dveloppez vous mme aussi ?? Vous tes hypocrite, vous avez trop de temps a perdre et vous vous faite utiliser et entuber par tous les cots c'est tous.

Mais continuez a m'arrange et a nous rapporte pas mal. Vous devriez aller faire un tour dans le code d'Asp.Net ou d'entity Framework corriger quelques bug et participer au projet comme a nos clients seront content. Et aprs un petit tour sur le code de OwnCloud a marrangerai aussi. Et si ils vous reste du temps chez Dolibar.

Mais bon. On a au moins gagner la petite finale. C'est dj ca  ::):  Hup Holland Hup... ::chin::  ::roi:: 

Merci

----------


## Darkbatcher

Ouaip, GTSLASH est le pire des trolls, mais il faut que je mette des choses au point, que j'avais pas eu l'occasion de lui dire avant  ::mouarf:: 




> Suffit de voir l'impact qu'a eu le bug OpenSSL sur le public et le chiffre daffaire de Microsoft qui ne fait que grandir (comme Apple et les autres ).


Alors, comme je te l'ai dj expliqu, si les gens avait su ce qu'tait l'open source, ce bug ne serait jamais arriv. Tout simplement si les dveloppeurs qui ont utilis openSSL avaient ne serait-ce que regard 100 lignes de codes de ce projet, ils auraient tout de suite compris le problme. Le code de openSSL est un putain de foutoir, c'est absurde, les fonctions genre malloc (allez savoir pourquoi elles sont recodes...) sont hillarantes (elles librent pas les objets). Y'a des directives de prprocesseur partout, bref, c'est de la merde en barre. Je pense que mme une entreprise qui ferait du proprio n'oserait pas avoir un code comme a  ::mrgreen:: 

Comme je l'ai dis, y'a des chies qui sont libres, et openSSL, tait l'une d'entre elle. (Et il y'a des chies qui sont propritaires, comme Windows, qui sont autant utilise que openSSL).

Un principe de base :
 Linux : le code est lgant, simple  lire => j'utilise openSSL : le code, c'est le foutoir =>  n'utiliser sous aucun prtexte




> Pour le moment on rigole et on profite bien de vous c'est tous 
> 
> Merci pour vos contributions


Rira bien qui rira le dernier  :;):  Moi je profite un max  chacun de tes postes, c'est vraiment des barres de rire  ::mouarf::  




> Il faut lire convenablement j'ai jamais dis a.  Vous comprenez comme vous voulez bien le comprendre.


Sisi, je t'assure, relis ce que tu as cris...




> oui vous tes les superman de l'informatique et c'est grce a vous que tous fonctionne. Ils vous ont dit merci chez Oracle au moins ?? (vu qu'ils redistribue votre code)


On avait dj l'assurance que tu pensais pas, maintenant, on sait que tu sait pas lire...
Ce qu'il essaie de dire c'est que d'Oracle, en s'en tape le cul par terre, il existe des alternatives, qui font fonctionner du java (typiquement, sur android, le bytecode java des applis est excut via Dalvik) Et pour .Net, y'a mono.




> non aucun client ne s'est jamais plein. Ni les personne ge de + de 60 ans de ma famille chez qui j'ai mis W8. Pourtant c'est pas des informaticiens. Ca doit tre plus difficille pour les informaticiens OpenSource apparemment.


Aucun client ne s'est jamais plein des bogues rpts de vista, de l'interface metro, ni mme du fait qu'il y ait des pubs dans l'interface metro alors qu'on paye ce putain d'OS ? C'est vraiment trs tonnant, je me demande bien pourquoi je suis pass  Linux puis BSD aprs avoir test diffrents OS ...




> Windows 8.1 est trs bon.


Ah, c'est curieux on a pas les mme retours, mes parent trouvent que a bogue, et cette interface a les dsoriente.




> Ils s'en tire pas si mal pourtant vu les parts de marche qu'il font.  Donc pour eux a marche. Si tu comprend pas pourquoi c'est que le problme est peut tre autre part.


Bien sr le "a marche" est hyper subjectif... Aprs j'ai entendu dire que faire du commerce d'tre humain a marche, on s'fait grave des couilles en or sur le dos de pauvres petits gens, du coup, si tu trouves a immoral de vendre des tres humains, c'est que t'as un problme mon petit !  ::mouarf:: 
Ou la variante point godwin : "Si tu trouves pas normal qu'on tue des juifs, c'est que t'as un problme mon petit"




> Chez toi peut tre non ? C'est pas parce que t'arrive pas a comprendre quelque choses que ca n'existe pas ou que ce n'est pas rel. C'est bien la preuve que vous ne comprenez pas la ralit dans laquelle vous tes. pourtant c'est pas nouveau comme tu l'as dis toi mme. Une petite remise en question n'es pas pas a ngliger. Tu comprendra peut etre.


Tu cris pour toi GTSLASH ? parce franchement, la remise en question, tu devrais l'appliquer  toi, vu que d'aprs toi, tout ce qui est proprio marche du feux de dieux. Je pense qu'on est tous tombs sur des chies proprio, y compris toi ....




> Quand je vois le nombre de serveurs et autres sur lesquelles tournaient OpenSSL et que ctait maintenu par 3 bnvole aprs journe a ne me donne pas confiance en votre systme hypocrite non plus. Meme des test unitaire vous n'en faite pas sinon la faille aurait ete dcouverte. Et je ne suis pas le seul a pens ca. Tres trs loin de la. Les erreurs ca arrive. Mais quand on ne veux pas mettre les moyen derrire pour assurer la qualit a cause de principe incoherant a sappelle du bricolage. Et les moyens vous ne les avez pas.


Lol ! Faudrait que t'arrtes de dire des conneries plus grosses que l'univers, parce que je vais finir par me casser une cte. 
Ce que je te propose, c'est de tlcharger la tarball de openSSL et de te rendre compte de ta propre connerie en constatant qu'il y a effectivement des testes unitaires. Mais ce que tu sembles ignorer c'est que ces tests ne font pas tout, des tests unitaires, a ne suffit pas.
Enfait, openSSL tait (est) effectivement du bricolage, parce que openSSL tait une merde. La qualit d'un programme, a se rsume par la qualit de son code. Si le code avait t bien pens, alors a ne serait pas arriv.
Typiquement, pour openSSL, ce qu'il s'est pass c'est que le malloc/free (de openSLL) ne libre pas les objets (qui restent donc en mmoire), et son prompts  tre envoyer en clair  cause d'un bufferoverflow. Une conjonction de conneries de la part des devs (ce qui justifiable puisque le code est incomprhensible), qui amne  une grosse faille.
Les applications bien penses (Linux par exemple), ne font bizarrement jamais de faille de cette ampleur, comme quoi la qualit, a n'a rien  voir avec les moyens.




> Quand le Bios ou le programme de gestion des CPU n'est pas OpenSource vous les dveloppez vous mme aussi ?? Vous tes hypocrite, vous avez trop de temps a perdre et vous vous faite utiliser et entuber par tous les cots c'est tous.


Alors, le bios, a sert juste au dmarrage (les intruptions du bios datent de CP/M et sont largement insuffisantes pour le matriel actuel). Pour "le programme de gestion des CPU" au dernires nouvelles, a s'appelait un noyaux, tu sais le machin qui te fournis des i/o et gre la charge des proco. Et tu n'es pas sans savoir qu'il en existe  (linux, kFreeBsd...).




> Mais continuez a m'arrange et a nous rapporte pas mal. Vous devriez aller faire un tour dans le code d'Asp.Net ou d'entity Framework corriger quelques bug et participer au projet comme a nos clients seront content. Et aprs un petit tour sur le code de OwnCloud a marrangerai aussi. Et si ils vous reste du temps chez Dolibar.


Mais en fait, tu est juste con ? Parce que d'accord, si je modifie Asp.net, j'exige le droit de le redistribuer comme je veux (tu sais les modifications, a me donne un (c) copyright sur le produit). Il est pas question que je transfre mon copyright  Micro$oft, donc je peux te dire que j'ai de les emmerder si ils acceptent mon code, c'est pour a que l'open source, c'est donnant donnant. Mon code, je veux bien qu'ils l'utilisent, mais c'est selon mes conditions.

----------


## the Hound

> Pour le moment on rigole et on profite bien de vous c'est tous 
> 
> Merci pour vos contributions


En attendant il doit y avoir bien 90% des abonns  ce thread qui se fendent la gueule en lisant tes posts  ::D: 

Merci  toi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

Toujours pas de chiffres prcis.




> Salut
> 
> N'empche ( moins que j'ai mal cherch), on ne trouve pas le dtail de ces 10 millions, je serais curieux quand mme de le voir avec par exemple  :
> 
> plus de licences moins tant d'euros
> formation plus tant d'euros
> 
> Etc...
> 
> Philippe

----------


## imikado

Le pdf (en allemand) fourni par la ville est ici : http://www.ris-muenchen.de/RII2/RII/...GE/2819522.pdf

Extrait:



> Selon le calcul fait, Windows avec Microsoft Office auraient cot environ 11,6 millions d'euros en cots lis au systme d'exploitation *(Microsoft Office* et ses mises  jour* 4,2 millions d'euros* et *Windows 2,6 millions,* plus environ *5 millions* supplmentaires pour les *mises  niveau du matriel ncessaires* pour passer  Windows 7).
> 
> Si le conseil municipal avait opt pour Windows mais avec OpenOffice, le cot total estim aurait t des deux tiers, soit environ 7,4 millions.
> 
> En comparaison, le cot du scnario LiMux ne reprsente qu'une petite fraction, puisque selon ses responsables, jusqu'en septembre 2012 il n'a cot que 270.000 euros, du fait de l'absence de licences  payer et de changements de matriels obligs. Les seuls cots ont t ceux de la migration d'applications.
> 
> Les cots non lis au systme d'exploitation, comme la formation, sont chiffrs  l'identique, pour environ 22 millions dans chacun des trois scnarios. Au total, rapporte The H, les responsables du projet estiment que Windows plus Microsoft Office auraient cot plus de 34 millions d'euros, et Windows plus OpenOffice environ 30 millions, alors que LiMux a cot moins de 23 millions.

----------


## Invit

> Microsoft ayant voulu marier la chvre avec le cochon. Rsultat on a une chvre ne supportant pas l'altitude dote d'une queue en *tire-bouchon*.


Cool windows ouvre les bouteilles de pinards  ::mouarf::   ::bravo::

----------


## GTSLASH

> Mon code, je veux bien qu'ils l'utilisent, mais c'est selon mes conditions.


La c'est toi qui est trs con. Et pas qu'un peu. j'ai mme un peu piter j'avoue et je ne vais donc pas trop te rpondre. Si tu pense vraiment que les gens qui utilisent tes lignes de code respecte TES conditions il est temps de redescendre sur terre rapidement et d'enfin ouvrir les yeux. (enfin non attend encore un peu. Tu participe a quels projets que j'aille voir si tu peux me faire gagner un peu d'argent)

Et oui je me marre bien merci.  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  Je passe de bonne vacances  ::mouarf::

----------


## Uther

Bah si ils respectent pas les conditions de la licence tu peux porter plainte contre eux pour infraction au droit d'auteur. C'est exactement la mme chose que pour une application propritaire, ni plus ni moins.

----------


## GTSLASH

> C'est exactement la mme chose que pour une application propritaire, ni plus ni moins


Non le code OpenSource est par dfinition public/ouvert. C'est a la grosse diffrence. Et si tu modifie un peu le code mais qu'il a toujours la mme fonctionnalit? il est toujours sous licence ? Je vous dfie de porter plainte contre quelqu'un qui utilise votre code. Surtout en Europe. Une fois compil vous allez vraiment mettre les moyens pour chercher si votre code est utilis autre part.

Vous vivez vraiment dans un autre monde. Sortez vite de votre cave il est temps.

----------


## Bousk

> Non le code OpenSource est par dfinition public/ouvert. C'est a la grosse diffrence. Et si tu modifie un peu le code mais qu'il a toujours la mme fonctionnalit? il est toujours sous licence ? Je vous dfie de porter plainte contre quelqu'un qui utilise votre code. Surtout en Europe. Une fois compil vous allez vraiment mettre les moyens pour chercher si votre code est utilis autre part.
> 
> Vous vivez vraiment dans un autre monde. Sortez vite de votre cave il est temps.


Il est disponible  la vue, mais aprs il existe un millier de licenses possibles. Pourquoi faire simple quand...  ::roll::  
Au hasard, le code est pas forcment modifiable il me semble, ou bien s'il l'est l'original doit tre mentionn, etc etc... c'est vraiment compliqu.
Mais oui, le code tant visible, il n'y a aucune assurance. C'est un peu miser sur la bonne foi du reste de la plante. Utopique, mais a n'engendre pas forcment de perte donc bon, qu'on reprenne mon code sans prvenir, "c'est l'jeu".




> Alors, comme je te l'ai dj expliqu, si les gens avait su ce qu'tait l'open source, ce bug ne serait jamais arriv. Tout simplement si les dveloppeurs qui ont utilis openSSL avaient ne serait-ce que regard 100 lignes de codes de ce projet, ils auraient tout de suite compris le problme. Le code de openSSL est un putain de foutoir, c'est absurde, les fonctions genre malloc (allez savoir pourquoi elles sont recodes...) sont hillarantes (elles librent pas les objets). Y'a des directives de prprocesseur partout, bref, c'est de la merde en barre. Je pense que mme une entreprise qui ferait du proprio n'oserait pas avoir un code comme a


En quoi la quantit de directives prprocesseurs est un gage de qualit ou de son abscence ?  ::weird::  
Si je cherche un code (ou pire dans le cas de OpenSSL : un outil complet), c'est bien pour l'utiliser et non pour avoir  regarder comment il est fait.




> Les applications bien penses (Linux par exemple), ne font bizarrement jamais de faille de cette ampleur, comme quoi la qualit, a n'a rien  voir avec les moyens.


Merci, a faisait longtemps que j'avais pas lu un "Linux est exempt de bug", je commenais  croire que a avait disparu des internets.  ::P:

----------


## GTSLASH

> Tout simplement si les dveloppeurs qui ont utilis openSSL avaient ne serait-ce que regard 100 lignes de codes de ce projet, ils auraient tout de suite compris le problme


On est finalement d'accord. Il n'y a pas de rel audit et de vrification sur le code OpenSource. (Meme pour du code si important et critique que OpenSSL) Je suis d'accord avec ce que tu dis. Donc il faut que quelqu'un ou qu'une socit mettent les moyens derrire pour le faire (Microsoft, Google,etc..). Et la, encore une fois, Bye Bye vos liberts. C'est bien la preuve que dans du code de qualit le libre n'existe pas et n'est certainement pas souhaitable car libre dit manque de moyens financier. Et comme c'etais l'argument premier du maire de Munchen, il n'est pas crdible du tous. Mais un politicien crdible ca n'existe de toute faon pas donc quand j'ai entendu ca ca m'avais bien fait rire et j tai impatient de connaitre vos arguments.

Ce n'est rien de plus qu'une histoire de politique.

----------


## jabbounet

> Bof, d'un cot c'est beaucoup environ un tiers mais a ne fait que 10 millions pour une ville de 1,5 million d'habitants.
> Donc ce n'est pas trs rentable pour les petites villes sauf  une migration  l'chelle des dpartements au moins.


Cela fait 10 millions  dimpts en moins ou un raffectation vers d'autres postes (crches, coles, hpitaux,  ....) 

Ensuite si on fait un calcul bte et trs simpliste, cela fait grosso-modo 600 euros par postes (15 000 poste pour 10 millions).
Une petite ville avec une centaine de poste conomiserai 60 000 euros, A budget gal cela peut faire un emploi par exemple...

----------


## the Hound

> La c'est toi qui est trs con. Et pas qu'un peu. j'ai mme un peu piter j'avoue et je ne vais donc pas trop te rpondre.


Vache ... si tout le monde pensait comme toi on aurait tous dsert le forum ds ton premier post  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Traroth2

> Pas besoin de moi pour a. Vous vous dbrouill bien tous seul. Suffit de voir l'impact qu'a eu le bug OpenSSL sur le public et le chiffre daffaire de Microsoft qui ne fait que grandir (comme Apple et les autres ).
> 
> Essayer dj d'arriver au 10% et la peut tre que vous serez une menace pour les solutions propritaire. Mais je serai certainement dj a la retraite si a arrive un jour.
> 
> Pour le moment on rigole et on profite bien de vous c'est tous 
> 
> Merci pour vos contributions


Concernant OpenSSL, la part de march doit tourner autour des... 100% environ.

----------


## Traroth2

> Il faut lire convenablement j'ai jamais dis a.  Vous comprenez comme vous voulez bien le comprendre.


Bizarrement, c'est aussi ce que j'ai lu... Merci d'expliquer, dans ce cas, ce que tu as voulu dire.




> oui vous tes les superman de l'informatique et c'est grce a vous que tous fonctionne. Ils vous ont dit merci chez Oracle au moins ?? (vu qu'ils redistribue votre code)


Sans les outils, bibliothques, middlewares FLOSS, a fait un moment qu'on ne parlerait plus de Java, je pense. Hibernate, Spring, JBoss, Eclipse, Tomcat, et bien d'autres. Mais comme tu ne connais pas Java *non plus*...




> non aucun client ne s'est jamais plein. Ni les personne ge de + de 60 ans de ma famille chez qui j'ai mis W8. Pourtant c'est pas des informaticiens. Ca doit tre plus difficille pour les informaticiens OpenSource apparemment. Windows 8.1 est trs bon. C'est fou ce qu'un boutton peux dstabiliser certaines personnes trs ferme au changement. (la souris vous connaissez j espr ?  )


Windows 8 est une nette rgression par rapport  Windows 7. Tu peux penser diffremment, mais il y a quelques millions de personnes qui ont l'air de penser comme moi, j'ai bien l'impression.




> Ils s'en tire pas si mal pourtant vu les parts de marche qu'il font.  Donc pour eux a marche. Si tu comprend pas pourquoi c'est que le problme est peut tre autre part. Chez toi peut tre non ? C'est pas parce que t'arrive pas a comprendre quelque choses que ca n'existe pas ou que ce n'est pas rel. C'est bien la preuve que vous ne comprenez pas la ralit dans laquelle vous tes. pourtant c'est pas nouveau comme tu l'as dis toi mme. Une petite remise en question n'es pas pas a ngliger. Tu comprendra peut etre.


Les parts de march de quoi ? De Windows 8 ???




> Ah non finalement tu dois tre plombier pas informaticien vu ton raisonnement. T'as pris pleins de raccourci et finalement t'es arriv a Windows 9 = Windows 7. Bravo. Et devint car Windows 9 n'est mme pas encore sorti. Ou t'es prsident ? Franois c'est tois ?


Huh ???




> ah ok. Si t'as besoin d'une formation pour utiliser le ruban d'Office c'est vraix qu'un boutton en moins a doit te chambouler la vie. D'accord. Mais je t'informe que c'est pas le cas pour une  grande majorit des gens.


De la part d'un gars qui dit qu'il faut une formation pour passer de MS Office  LibreOffice...




> Quand je vois le nombre de serveurs et autres sur lesquelles tournaient OpenSSL et que ctait maintenu par 3 bnvole aprs journe a ne me donne pas confiance en votre systme hypocrite non plus. Meme des test unitaire vous n'en faite pas sinon la faille aurait ete dcouverte. Et je ne suis pas le seul a pens ca. Tres trs loin de la. Les erreurs ca arrive. Mais quand on ne veux pas mettre les moyen derrire pour assurer la qualit a cause de principe incoherant a sappelle du bricolage. Et les moyens vous ne les avez pas.


Des tests unitaires ? Ah ouais, tu ne sais carrment pas en quoi consistait cette faille, en fait.




> Quand le Bios ou le programme de gestion des CPU n'est pas OpenSource vous les dveloppez vous mme aussi ?? Vous tes hypocrite, vous avez trop de temps a perdre et vous vous faite utiliser et entuber par tous les cots c'est tous.


http://www.openfirmware.info/Welcome_to_OpenBIOS




> Mais continuez a m'arrange et a nous rapporte pas mal. Vous devriez aller faire un tour dans le code d'Asp.Net ou d'entity Framework corriger quelques bug et participer au projet comme a nos clients seront content. Et aprs un petit tour sur le code de OwnCloud a marrangerai aussi. Et si ils vous reste du temps chez Dolibar.


Personnellement, je ne fais pas de bnvolat pour les entreprises, par principe.

----------


## Traroth2

> La c'est toi qui est trs con. Et pas qu'un peu. j'ai mme un peu piter j'avoue et je ne vais donc pas trop te rpondre. Si tu pense vraiment que les gens qui utilisent tes lignes de code respecte TES conditions il est temps de redescendre sur terre rapidement et d'enfin ouvrir les yeux. (enfin non attend encore un peu. Tu participe a quels projets que j'aille voir si tu peux me faire gagner un peu d'argent)
> 
> Et oui je me marre bien merci.  Je passe de bonne vacances


Les licences, un autre sujet auquel GTSLASH ne comprend strictement rien...

----------


## Traroth2

> Non le code OpenSource est par dfinition public/ouvert. C'est a la grosse diffrence. Et si tu modifie un peu le code mais qu'il a toujours la mme fonctionnalit? il est toujours sous licence ? Je vous dfie de porter plainte contre quelqu'un qui utilise votre code. Surtout en Europe. Une fois compil vous allez vraiment mettre les moyens pour chercher si votre code est utilis autre part.
> 
> Vous vivez vraiment dans un autre monde. Sortez vite de votre cave il est temps.


C'est pas comme si j'avais crit du code qui a chang le monde, mais imaginons un instant qu'une boite utilise sans respecter la licence mon code et fasse des millions avec. C'est quoi, exactement, la raison qui m'empcherait de porter plainte et de me faire un bon paquet d'oseille au passage ? Rien du tout. C'est pour a que mme si j'cris la killer-feature dont elle rve, une boite ne va pas prendre ce risque et ne piquera pas mon code comme a sans respecter la licence.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est pas comme si j'avais crit du code qui a chang le monde, mais imaginons un instant qu'une boite utilise sans respecter la licence mon code et fasse des millions avec. C'est quoi, exactement, la raison qui m'empcherait de porter plainte et de me faire un bon paquet d'oseille au passage ? Rien du tout. C'est pour a que mme si j'cris la killer-feature dont elle rve, une boite ne va pas prendre ce risque et ne piquera pas mon code comme a sans respecter la licence.


Heu, si ton code est "open-source", n'importe qui peut le consulter, non ? Et donc, le reprendre, en faire un code propritaire et le distribuer, sans avoir  te le dire, et toi tu ne pourras rien prouver, puisque tu as mis ton code  la disposition de tous... Comment prouveras-tu que c'est TON code, et non pas le code d'un collaborateur de la boite en question ? Tu auras peut-tre invent la roue, mais c'est un autre qui roulera sur l'or, et ce, sans avoir de compte  te rendre. Avec un peu de chance, tu devras peut-mme devoir payer des royalties  cette boite, pour avoir le droit d'utiliser ton code ! 
Je ne dis pas que c'est correct, moral ou quoi que ce soit, mais c'est hlas une ralit.

----------


## Uther

> Non le code OpenSource est par dfinition public/ouvert. C'est a la grosse diffrence. Et si tu modifie un peu le code mais qu'il a toujours la mme fonctionnalit? il est toujours sous licence ? Je vous dfie de porter plainte contre quelqu'un qui utilise votre code. Surtout en Europe. Une fois compil vous allez vraiment mettre les moyens pour chercher si votre code est utilis autre part.


A chaque fois que tu ajoute quelque chose on se rend de plus en plus compte que tu ne connais rien au sujet. 
Oui! Si tu as choisi une licence de type copyleft comme la GPL, si tu modifies le code tu as obligation de le distribuer sous la mme licence sinon tu peux tre attaqu pour infraction au droit d'auteur 
Et oui! C'est dj arriv y compris en Europe.




> On est finalement d'accord. Il n'y a pas de rel audit et de vrification sur le code OpenSource. (Meme pour du code si important et critique que OpenSSL) Je suis d'accord avec ce que tu dis. Donc il faut que quelqu'un ou qu'une socit mettent les moyens derrire pour le faire (Microsoft, Google,etc..). Et la, encore une fois, Bye Bye vos liberts.


Je suis d'accord que l'Open-source ne veut pas dire en soi que le code est de qualit, OpenSSL en est la preuve, mais on a les moyens de s'assurer que c'est le cas ou non. 
Et du code Open Source bien audit rgulirement, je peux te garantir que a existe. OpenBSD par exemple est un modle sur ce point.

Par contre, je puis te garantir que du code propritaire pourri, il y en a au moins autant que dans le libre, y compris dans des entreprises qui ont les moyens, et c'est d'autant plus courant que les clients ne peuvent pas s'en assurer facilement.

----------


## the Hound

> Donc il faut que quelqu'un ou qu'une socit mettent les moyens derrire pour le faire (Microsoft, Google,etc..). Et la, encore une fois, Bye Bye vos liberts.


Libert de quoi ? De ne pas faire de migrations et d'avoir des cycles absurdes de 20 ans ?
En tout cas je ne vois pas en quoi le mec certes financ par Google, Microsoft et autres grosses firmes, qui passe son temps  auditer un code, va m'empcher de faire mes forks et dvelopper ce que je veux ...




> C'est bien la preuve que dans du code de qualit le libre n'existe pas et n'est certainement pas souhaitable car libre dit manque de moyens financier.


Faut se placer dans le contexte, du "code de qualit" a vaut quoi dans des outils d'administration ?
Si c'tait une application critique comme OpenSSL je veux bien mais l ...




> Mais un politicien crdible ca n'existe de toute faon pas donc quand j'ai entendu ca ca m'avais bien fait rire et j tai impatient de connaitre vos arguments.


Ouais ... et un Windowsien crdible a n'existe de toute faon pas non plus, ou du moins c'est ce que tu tends  faire comprendre ...
A quoi a sert d'tre aussi absolu comme a ? Tu ne veux pas reconnatre que les deux (open-source/propritaire) ont des avantages et inconvnients, et qu'en fonction du besoin on peut pencher pour l'un ou l'autre ?
En tout cas j'espre que tes opinions ne sont pas aussi extrmes dans la vie courante, auquel cas a doit tre un poil handicapant ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Miistik

Juste comme cela au passage :

Si une entreprise recupere un code open source d'un ou plusieurs dev sans se soucier de la licence utilisee et le place dans un software en licence proprio et le vend.

Comment le(s) dev peut(vent) savoir que le code utilise n'est pas celui de l'entreprise puisqu'il ne peut pas examiner le code du soft en question ?

PS: C'est une vraie question.

----------


## the Hound

> Si une entreprise recupere un code open source d'un ou plusieurs dev sans se soucier de la licence utilisee et le place dans un software en licence proprio et le vend.
> Comment le(s) dev peut(vent) savoir que le code utilise n'est pas celui de l'entreprise puisqu'il ne peut pas examiner le code du soft en question ?


Si on y trouve les mme failles  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Uther

> Heu, si ton code est "open-source", n'importe qui peut le consulter, non ? Et donc, le reprendre, en faire un code propritaire et le distribuer, sans avoir  te le dire, et toi tu ne pourras rien prouver, puisque tu as mis ton code  la disposition de tous... Comment prouveras-tu que c'est TON code, et non pas le code d'un collaborateur de la boite en question ?


De la mme manire que pour une application propritaire, si au dsassemblage le code prsente des similitudes qui ne peuvent tre des concidences. Parce qu'il le faut pas croire que du code propritaire ne puisse jamais tre copi non plus.




> Avec un peu de chance, tu devras peut-mme devoir payer des royalties  cette boite, pour avoir le droit d'utiliser ton code !
> Je ne dis pas que c'est correct, moral ou quoi que ce soit, mais c'est hlas une ralit.


Encore une preuve de mconnaissance complte du sujet. Le code sous licence mme open-source est soumis au droit d'auteur, donc si il est prouv que le code est identique, c'est bien videment le second a tre publi qui est en infraction.

----------


## Invit

> Cela fait 10 millions  dimpts en moins ou un raffectation vers d'autres postes (crches, coles, hpitaux,  ....)


Le verre  moiti plein ou  moiti vide?




> Ensuite si on fait un calcul bte et trs simpliste, cela fait grosso-modo 600 euros par postes (15 000 poste pour 10 millions).
> Une petite ville avec une centaine de poste conomiserai 60 000 euros, A budget gal cela peut faire un emploi par exemple...


Surement pas, car il doit y avoir des serveurs, des logiciels spcifiques.
Donc _calculer en moyenne_ par poste final n'est pas raliste.
C'est pour cela que je parle de dpartement car dans ce cas il y a les moyens de coder des logiciels spcifiques une fois pour *toutes* les communes. L'conomie d'chelle de la ville de munich ne peut tre appliquer qu' des villes de mme tailles ou des dpartements.

Je ne dis pas que les *petites communes* doivent s'abstenir de passer au libre, je dis que se ne sera vraiment rentable et viable que si une partie est chapeaute par un regroupement plus grand.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> De la mme manire que pour une application propritaire, si au dsassemblage le code prsente des similitudes qui ne peuvent tre des concidences. Parce qu'il le faut pas croire que du code propritaire ne puisse jamais tre copi non plus.
> 
> Encore une preuve de mconnaissance complte du sujet. Le code sous licence mme open-source est soumis au droit d'auteur, donc si il est prouv que le code est identique, c'est bien videment le second a tre publi qui est en infraction.


Je veux bien, mais comment tu prouves que c'est le mme code ?
Je pense que c'est de la thorie, de l'utopie, c'est b sur le papier... mais a ne tient que quelques secondes face  la ralit.

----------


## GTSLASH

> Tu ne veux pas reconnatre que les deux (open-source/propritaire) ont des avantages et inconvnients, et qu'en fonction du besoin on peut pencher pour l'un ou l'autre ?


Si . Le sujet c'est pas a. j'ai mme dis que jutilisai moi mme l'OpenSource quand il y a une grosse firme et les moyens derrire (et pas uniquement Microsoft). Si je ne dveloppais pas en .Net j'utiliserai certainement du RedHat ou OpenSuse. Mais mon avis personnel est que j'irai plus loin et travaillerai mieux avec le .Net c'est tous. D'autres peuvent avoir un autre avis et tant mieux dailleurs. Si il prfr programmer en c++, Qt ou autre c'est a eu a savoir.  

Le sujet est que le maire de Munich (et les religieux fanatique de L'OpenSource) avance comme argument qu'utiliser l'OpenSource les libres des tirant mafieu comme Microsoft et que a leur donne une libert. (la libert de ne pas devoir passer a W7 car XP n'est plus maintenu)

Tous a c'est de la foutaise et de lhypocrisie monumental et reflte trs bien la mentalit de ces fanatiques.

Vous croyez vraiment que vous tes libre car vous avez le code source d'un logiciel et que tous le monde peut y mettre son grain de sel ?? vraiment ??

Et en plus vous ne vous rendez mme pas compte que ceux que vous traitez de tirant profitent de vous et font des gains monstrueux sur votre dos. Les licences OpenSource en Europe c'est de la fume. a n'existe pas et c'est impossible a mettre en uvre.

Microsoft est pass a l'OpenSource c'est pas difficile a comprendre que ce n'est pas pour le bien de l'humanit.

----------


## Traroth2

> Je veux bien, mais comment tu prouves que c'est le mme code ?
> Je pense que c'est de la thorie, de l'utopie, c'est b sur le papier... mais a ne tient que quelques secondes face  la ralit.


Imaginons que tu te rendes compte que ton code a t copi sans respecter la licence et qu'une entreprise fait des millions sur ton dos. Tu porte plainte. Comme il s'agit d'un litige portant sur de fortes sommes, la justice saisit le code source. On compare. J'explique la suite ou a va ?

----------


## Miistik

> Imaginons que tu te rendes compte que ton code a t copi sans respecter la licence et qu'une entreprise fait des millions sur ton dos. Tu porte plainte. Comme il s'agit d'un litige portant sur de fortes sommes, la justice saisit le code source. On compare. J'explique la suite ou a va ?



La question : Comment tu te rends compte que ton code a ete copie ? 
Tu as pas acces au code proprietaire. Tu le sauras pas s'ils t'ont pris du code.

----------


## GTSLASH

> Tu porte plainte. Comme il s'agit d'un litige portant sur de fortes sommes, la justice saisit le code source. On compare. J'explique la suite ou a va ?


Arrte de rver. On n'est pas au USA et t'as pas les meme moyen qu'Apple ou Samsung : 

http://www.lemanconsulting.ch/doc/FR...t_logiciel.pdf




> Selon les dtracteurs des brevets logiciels
> (Linux, Open Source...) l'Europe n'a pas
> suivi la tendance amricaine et refuse la
> protection par brevet.





> Concernant OpenSSL, la part de march doit tourner autour des... 100% environ.


oui donc 100% du marche avec des bug a cause de 3 bnvoles. Merci l'OpenSource. Encore bien que jtais sous IIS  :;):

----------


## the Hound

> Le sujet est que le maire de Munich (et les religieux fanatique de L'OpenSource) avance comme argument qu'utiliser l'OpenSource les libres des tirant mafieu comme Microsoft et que a leur donne une libert. (la libert de ne pas devoir passer a W7 car XP n'est plus maintenu)


Et alors ? O est le problme ?




> Tous a c'est de la foutaise et de lhypocrisie monumental et reflte trs bien la mentalit de ces fanatiques.


Et toi tu veux prouver quoi ?
 - Que ce sont des fanatiques ? Et hypocrites ?
 - Qu'ils n'ont pas de liberts ?
 - Que ce qu'ils disent c'est faux et que passer  Linux les a empchs de se passer d'une migration Windows ?  ::aie:: 
 - Tout a en ouvrant en dbat troll sur comment le propritaire c'est pour les beaux-gosses et l'open-source pour les extrmistes fanatiques ?

----------


## Traroth2

> Arrte de rver. On n'est pas au USA et t'as pas les meme moyen qu'Apple ou Samsung : 
> 
> http://www.lemanconsulting.ch/doc/FR...t_logiciel.pdf


L'article que tu cites est totalement hors sujet. Et en plus ne fait qu'exposer des lieux communs connus depuis longtemps concernant les brevets. Il ne s'agit pas de brevet, ici, mais de droits d'auteur.




> oui donc 100% du marche avec des bug a cause de 3 bnvoles. Merci l'OpenSource. Encore bien que jtais sous IIS


On ne trouve dans le monde de l'open-source que ce qu'on y apporte. Aprs Heartbleed, subitement, OpenSSL se retrouve avec normment de moyens. Pourquoi pas avant ? Pourquoi est-ce que de grandes entreprises comme Microsoft, Google ou Cisco n'ont pas donn plus tt des moyens  un logiciel vital ?

----------


## GTSLASH

> Et alors ? O est le problme ?





> Et toi tu veux prouver quoi ?


Que le prix, la "libert " ou la qualit du code ne sont pas pas des arguments objectifs pour faire un choix entre le propritaire et le libre. C'est plus compliquer que a de choisir.

Choisir daprs le langage de programmation qu'on a choisi et qu'on maitrise ou en fonction des programmes qu'on veut utilis en entreprise me parait un meilleur critre de choix.

----------


## Darkbatcher

> Il est disponible  la vue, mais aprs il existe un millier de licenses possibles. Pourquoi faire simple quand...  
> Au hasard, le code est pas forcment modifiable il me semble, ou bien s'il l'est l'original doit tre mentionn, etc etc... c'est vraiment compliqu.
> Mais oui, le code tant visible, il n'y a aucune assurance. C'est un peu miser sur la bonne foi du reste de la plante. Utopique, mais a n'engendre pas forcment de perte donc bon, qu'on reprenne mon code sans prvenir, "c'est l'jeu".


Exactement, maintenant, si on reprend ton code et qu'on bafoue ta licence, tu peux l'attaquer. Ceux qui disent que c'est faux son des chvres (GTSLASH)... L'important, c'est de jouer selon les rgles.




> En quoi la quantit de directives prprocesseurs est un gage de qualit ou de son abscence ?


Je dis " l'intrieur du code", quand tu commence  en imbriquer trop dans un fichier c (y compris  l'intrieur de fonctions) (dans un header, c'est pas gnant), a devient vite illisible.




> Si je cherche un code (ou pire dans le cas de OpenSSL : un outil complet), c'est bien pour l'utiliser et non pour avoir  regarder comment il est fait.


Bien sr, mais regarder dedans aurait vit les mauvaises surprises !




> Merci, a faisait longtemps que j'avais pas lu un "Linux est exempt de bug", je commenais  croire que a avait disparu des internets.


J'ai dit : "Linux est exempt d'norme failles comme cela" ... Les bogues, tout le monde en fait, et c'est pas un drame... Des failles dans Linux ou dans d'autres OS y'en a aussi. Maintenant, si demain, Linux se met  envoyer mon identifiant et mon mot de passe en clair  toute la plante, alors on aura une faille de l'ampleur de celle de heartbleed.




> Arrte de rver. On n'est pas au USA et t'as pas les meme moyen qu'Apple ou Samsung : 
> 
> http://www.lemanconsulting.ch/doc/FR...t_logiciel.pdf


Imbcile, a c'est pour les brevets ... Jusque ici, on parlait des droits d'auteurs (le copyright). Le copyright protge ton code tandis que le brevet protge le principe (mais aussi, dans les cas  la con, genre "glisser pour dverrouiller", une ide triviale). Ton pdf porte sur le problme du brevet, qui n'est pas du tout le problme du copyright.




> oui donc 100% du marche avec des bug a cause de 3 bnvoles. Merci l'OpenSource. Encore bien que jtais sous IIS


Et c'est repartit ^^ Pour ton information, personne n'empche (mme pas la licence de  openSSL, la LGPL) microsoft d'utiliser openSSL, donc, voil, tu en est peut-tre victime. En tout cas, s'il ne l'ont pas utilis, ils ont pris une sage dcision pour une fois  ::aie::  L'ampleur du bogue a aussi t caus par l'utilisation d'openSSL dans de logiciels proprios.

Pour revenir, sur l'estimation, il faudrait demander le dtail des comptes  la mairie de munich (y'a un citoyen de Munich par ici ?). On peut penser qu'il y'a peut tre un peu de gonflette du ct de la mairie (pour les rsultats), mais je pense pas qu'ils aillent jusqu'a mentir sur le fait qu'il on fait des conomies.

----------


## GTSLASH

> Pourquoi est-ce que de grandes entreprises comme Microsoft, Google ou Cisco n'ont pas donn plus tt des moyens  un logiciel vital ?


Donc vous avez besoin d'entreprises commerciale comme je comprend ? Pourtant c'est eux les mauvais qui vous oblige a migrer et a faire ce qu'ils veulent ?

Microsoft c'est pas les resto du cur. IIS n'avait pas ce bug. Vous avez foir alors c'est a vous d'assumer. Microsoft et Google ne vont pas le faire sans rien demander en retour. Et ca c'est pas dans vos fameux principe du libre. Donc c'est hypocrite et c'est ce que je voulais faire remarquer.

----------


## Uther

> Arrte de rver. On n'est pas au USA et t'as pas les meme moyen qu'Apple ou Samsung : 
> http://www.lemanconsulting.ch/doc/FR...t_logiciel.pdf
> 
> oui donc 100% du marche avec des bug a cause de 3 bnvoles. Merci l'OpenSource. Encore bien que jtais sous IIS


A chaque rponse tu t'enfonces un peu plus. L ton lien parle de brevets logiciels alors que l'open-source est a la base une question de droit d'auteur. 

En effet, les brevets ne sont pas reconnus (ou partiellement selon les pays) en Europe. D'ailleurs un brevet ne couvre pas directement du code mais un procd technique, donc tu peux porter plainte pour infraction de brevets contre une socit qu'elle fasse du libre ou du propritaire, mme si elle n'a jamais regard une seule ligne de ton code. 

Les licences open-source s'appuient sur le droit d'auteur, qui lui est par contre reconnu sans problme dans le monde entier. Et bien sur qu'un juge peut tout a fait demander a avoir accs au code s'il a un doute lgitime. C'est quand mme l'lment a charge principal.

----------


## GTSLASH

> D'ailleurs un brevet ne couvre pas directement du code mais un procd technique, donc tu peux porter plainte pour infraction de brevets contre une socit


Alors c'est encore pire. Trouver une socit qui a viol un brevet est plus facile que de trouver dans du code compil du texte/code tappartenant. Sans parler des modifications qu'il a pu y mettre. a j'en ai quasi dans tous mes programmes. C'est impossible a trouver.




> Et bien sur qu'un juge peut tout a fait demander a avoir accs au code s'il a un doute lgitime. C'est quand mme l'lment a charge principal.


Non. Comment veux tu savoir que c'est ton code est utilis ? Qui a un copyright sur les pattern de repository ou singleton par exemple ? J'ai ma propre implmentation dans mes programmes et c'est certain qu'il y a d'autres programmeurs qui on imagin la mme implmentations. a se passe comment alors ? qui porte plaintes ?

----------


## Uther

> Alors c'est encore pire. Trouver une socit qui a viol un brevet est plus facile que de trouver dans du code compiler du texte/code tappartenant.


C'est pour cela que c'est interdit dans pas mal de pays et trs contest dans les autres. Il est trs facile de poser un brevet qui va couvrir des cas qu'un dveloppeur aurait pens et ralis lui mme en toute bonne foi.




> Non. Comment veux tu savoir que c'est ton code est utilis ? Qui a un copyright sur les pattern de repository ou singleton par exemple ? J'ai ma propre implmentation dans mes programmes et c'est certain qu'il y a d'autres programmeurs qui on imagin la mme implmentations. a se passe comment alors ? qui porte plaintes ?


Un juge comme son nom l'indique doit juger la situation, ce n'est pas un automate qui n'a aucune apprciation de la situation.
S'il trouve 5 lignes qui ressemblent trangement, il ne va certainement pas te condamner. Par contre s'il trouve des pans de code anormalement ressemblant, il aura de quoi voir.

----------


## GTSLASH

Oui c'est interdit car c'est tous simplement impossible a vrifier et a prouver. (les droit d'auteurs sur du code)

Sans compter que a freinerai et bloquerais chaque dveloppeur.

Si le code source est publique c'est qu'on peut l'utiliser. Sinon il faut pas le publier.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Imaginons que tu te rendes compte que ton code a t copi sans respecter la licence et qu'une entreprise fait des millions sur ton dos. Tu porte plainte. Comme il s'agit d'un litige portant sur de fortes sommes, la justice saisit le code source. On compare. J'explique la suite ou a va ?


Ben, c'est dommage, en effet que tu t'arrtes l, car c'est aprs que a devient intressant. Quand tu vas nous dmontrer qu'il est possible de dire que sur 2 codes diffrents (oui, faut quand mme pas imaginer qu'ils vont reprendre texto le code initial, hein ?), mais qui font la mme chose, y en a un qui est la copie de l'autre. L, a va tre vraiment intressant... A moins que tu sois comme Apple, et que tu as dpos un brevet sur les "boutons avec cadre arrondi" !  :8-):

----------


## Uther

C'est rare que les gens qui copient du codent ce donnent la peine de maquiller le code au del de la suppression des commentaires. Quand on reprend du code c'est pour gagner du temps, si on doit passer trop de temps a le maquiller a ne sert pas vraiment. 

Et ta remarque vaut aussi pour du code propritaire on peux tout a fait rcuprer du code propritaire et l'intgrer a son code source en prenant la peine de le modifier au passage, c'est tout aussi problmatique a prouver.

----------


## GTSLASH

> Un juge comme son nom l'indique doit juger la situation, ce n'est pas un automate qui n'a aucune apprciation de la situation.
> S'il trouve 5 lignes qui ressemblent trangement, il ne va certainement pas te condamner. Par contre s'il trouve des pans de code anormalement ressemblant, il aura de quoi voir.



C'est beaucoup trop flou pour tre applicable et aucun juge ne le fera.

Avez vous dj entendu des cas de violation de licence Open Source en Europe ?

Il y a mme de l'OpenSource dans Windows (la pile TCP/IP). Ils ont eu des problmes ? je n'ai jamais rien entendu en tous cas.

----------


## Uther

> C'est beaucoup trop flou pour tre applicable et aucun juge ne le fera.
> 
> Avez vous dj entendu des cas de violation de licence Open Source en Europe ?


Tu peux affirmer ce que tu veux mais les procs et condamnation pour atteinte au droit d'auteur il y en a rgulirement. La plupart du temps un accord est trouv mais le plus connu de condamnation est l'affaire D-Link en Allemegne, qui a valid la GPL.




> Il y a mme de l'OpenSource dans Windows (la pile TCP/IP). Ils ont eu des problmes ? je n'ai jamais rien entendu en tous cas.


Le code en question est sous licence BSD qui autorise la rutilisation du code a des fins commerciales, donc dans ce cas l, c'est parfaitement lgal.

----------


## Zirak

> Choisir daprs le langage de programmation qu'on a choisi et qu'on maitrise ou en fonction des programmes qu'on veut utilis en entreprise me parait un meilleur critre de choix.


Sauf que toutes les entreprises n'ont pas un service de dveloppement, donc n'y connaissent rien en langage de programmation (et feront donc dvelopper des trucs par des boites externes aprs coup, mais leur architecture sera dj en place, donc cela sera  la SSI ou au freelance de s'adapter ou de perdre le client).

Et comme dj expliqu, une entreprise ne connait pas forcement tous ses besoins logiciels  sa cration, donc vouloir qu'elle choisisse son architecture, en fonction de ses besoins, est impossible... La plupart du temps, ce sont des nouveaux logiciels qui viennent remplacer par la suite, des solutions moins performantes utilises jusque la, et donc qui sont mis en place sur une architecture dj en place.

Par exemple, une petite PME peut trs bien faire son suivi client sur Excel/Access (ou quivalent Open-Source), puis en grandissant et en trouvant des nouveaux clients, en dveloppant ses activits, etc etc, aura peut-tre des besoins plus pousss, et peut-tre finalement d'un ERP. Mais elle choisira un ERP en fonction de son architecture, elle va pas migrer d'OS car elle a besoin d'un ERP, et devoir migrer galement tous ses autres logiciels  cause de a...


Ta solution est valable dans le cas de la cration d'une entreprise, et encore, comme je l'ai dit, je ne pense pas que cela soit possible de prvoir 100% des besoins logiciels ds le dpart. Une boite qui vient de se crer, avec quelques clients, ne va pas investir directement des milliers d'euros dans un ERP, alors qu'elle ne sait mme pas si elle n'aura pas coul dans 6 mois...

----------


## the Hound

> Donc vous avez besoin d'entreprises commerciale comme je comprend ? Pourtant c'est eux les mauvais qui vous oblige a migrer et a faire ce qu'ils veulent ?


Non, disons plutt qu'il y a besoin de fric, et que forcment vu que les entits politiques ne comprennent rien  a, les seuls qui peuvent financer des projets c'est les "entreprises commerciales". En fait non : Munich en a donn la preuve. C'est tout le sujet du thread j'imagine.
On a montr que justement, on pouvait se passer des grosses firmes technologiques  la fois en se dbarrassant de leurs produits ET en investissant dans l'open-source. En gros, l'actu en elle-mme dmontre que tu as tort.

Par contre, je vois pas le rapport entre l'implication des entreprises prives dans l'open-source et les migrations.

----------


## GTSLASH

> Le code en question est sous licence BSD qui autorise la rutilisation du code a des fins commerciales, donc dans ce cas l, c'est parfaitement lgal.


a je savais pas. Autant pour moi. 

Je me demande quand mme comment ils ont fait pour trouver du code sous Licence GPL dans du code propritaire compil. Meme en .Net qui n'est plus vraiment du code compil tous les nom de variables change et il y a pas mal de transformations sur le code.

----------


## Darkbatcher

> Donc vous avez besoin d'entreprises commerciale comme je comprend ? Pourtant c'est eux les mauvais qui vous oblige a migrer et a faire ce qu'ils veulent ?






> Microsoft c'est pas les resto du cur. IIS n'avait pas ce bug. Vous avez foir alors c'est a vous d'assumer. Microsoft et Google ne vont pas le faire sans rien demander en retour. Et ca c'est pas dans vos fameux principe du libre. Donc c'est hypocrite et c'est ce que je voulais faire remarquer.


Nan, celui qui se foire, c'est aussi le mec qui incorpore une bibliothque pourrie (et y'avait des antcdants en plus, y'a dj eu pas mal de bogues plus ou moins srieux) dans son propre programme. Tu vas pas me faire croire que le gars de chez microsoft qui incorpore du code dfaillant de freeBSD dans windows y est pour rien... Y'a des dizaines de soft proprios qui ont t affect par le bug de openSSL, et c'tait bien de leur faute. Ils espraient pas que a leur tomberait tout cuit dans la bouche quand mme.




> Alors c'est encore pire. Trouver une socit qui a viol un brevet est plus facile que de trouver dans du code compil du texte/code tappartenant. Sans parler des modifications qu'il a pu y mettre. a j'en ai quasi dans tous mes programmes. C'est impossible a trouver.


Faux, a se voit aisment. Typiquement, dans mon projet open-source, j'ai une bibliothque de lien dynamique. Mme si tu renommes toutes les fonctions que j'ai export, je pourrais facilement dterminer si c'est oui ou non du plagiat (types d'arguments etc...). Puis n'importe comment, si tu fournis un travaille de malade pour changer tous les noms, tu vas tellement perdre ton temps que a aurait tait plus rapide de coder toi mme.




> Non. Comment veux tu savoir que c'est ton code est utilis ? Qui a un copyright sur les pattern de repository ou singleton par exemple ? J'ai ma propre implmentation dans mes programmes et c'est certain qu'il y a d'autres programmeurs qui on imagin la mme implmentations. a se passe comment alors ? qui porte plaintes ?


Le copyright ne tient pas sur les implmentations triviales... Puis a serait tonnant que deux dveloppeurs produisent *exactement* le mme code  ::whistle:: 




> C'est beaucoup trop flou pour tre applicable et aucun juge ne le fera.


Dis donc, t'es une pointure, t'es dev, troll, et expert legal, bravo  ::aie:: 




> Avez vous dj entendu des cas de violation de licence Open Source en Europe ?


Y'en a tout le tours du ventre des violations de ce type...




> Il y a mme de l'OpenSource dans Windows (la pile TCP/IP). Ils ont eu des problmes ? je n'ai jamais rien entendu en tous cas.


Merci, du gnie ! Faudrait que tu t'informes, ce code qui vient de FreeBSD, a t incorpor dans windows (il l'ont admis). Le truc, c'est que la licence de FreeBSD l'autorise. Est-ce que c'est plus problmatique: non, parce que on peut toujours avoir le code de FreeBSD, et que finalement tout le monde bnficie d'un code mi-ouvert. Maintenant si tu cherches bien dans les copyrights de tes produits, tu devrais trouver "copyright (c) The FreeBSD Project" ou un truc comme a. Puisqu'on y est pourquoi tu nous parlerais pas de Darwin (tu sais, la base libre de Mac OS X)  ::mrgreen:: 
Donc, oui, il est normal qu'ils n'aient pas eu de problme, puisque qu'ils ont le droit  ::ptdr::

----------


## Shr3ck

Y en a qui ont essay... Ils ont eu des problmes !

Microsoft reconnat l'utilisation d'un code-source vol

En mme temps, pour le coup ils l'ont un peu cherch. Copier le code source + l'ihm... ils se sont vraiment dit que cela passerait sans problme ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## GTSLASH

> Non, disons plutt qu'il y a besoin de fric, et que forcment vu que les entits politiques ne comprennent rien  a, les seuls qui peuvent financer des projets c'est les "entreprises commerciales".


Vous avez besoin d'autre personne ou socit qui vous fournissent les moyen que vous avez besoin. Et de ce fait vous perdez vos liberts car une socit commerciale ne fera rien pour vos beau yeux. Donc votre principe de libre et de faire ce qu'on veut sans dpendre des autres est partis. CQFD.




> On a montr que justement, on pouvait se passer des grosses firmes technologiques  la fois en se dbarrassant de leurs produits ET en investissant dans l'open-source.


Tu crois vraiment que l'Administration sera libre et qu'aucune socit commerciale ne la forcera a migrer d'ici disons 10 ans ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est rare que les gens qui copient du codent ce donnent la peine de maquiller le code au del de la suppression des commentaires. Quand on reprend du code c'est pour gagner du temps, si on doit passer trop de temps a le maquiller a ne sert pas vraiment. 
> 
> Et ta remarque vaut aussi pour du code propritaire on peux tout a fait rcuprer du code propritaire et l'intgrer a son code source en prenant la peine de le modifier au passage, c'est tout aussi problmatique a prouver.


Je pense que si la boite le veut, elle va le faire le plus simplement, mais aussi le plus efficacement possible pour viter les problmes. Et comme tu le dis, c'est tout  fait possible dans l'autre sens, et tout aussi difficile  prouver. Seulement, c'est plus facile si tu as le source, que si tu ne l'as pas ...

----------


## the Hound

> Vous avez besoin d'autre personne ou socit qui vous fournissent les moyen que vous avez besoin. Et de ce fait vous perdez vos liberts car une socit commerciale ne fera rien pour vos beau yeux. Donc votre principe de libre et de faire ce qu'on veut sans dpendre des autres est partis. CQFD.


Ouais, la communaut, l'Etat. Munich c'est une socit commerciale peut-tre ...
On a prouv que c'tait possible  Munich, et toi tu nous rptes que non c'est impossible, alors que veux-tu qu'on te dise. Les mdias c'est des menteurs ?

Non non, c'est vrai, ils ont conomis 10M mais en fait non c'est faux, et ils se sont dbarrasss de Microsoft mais en fait non, parce que vu que c'est plus simple pour les secrtaires faut utiliser du .net, et aussi du code open-source sur lequel on crache parce que c'est fait par des incomptents fanatiques qui sont pas pays, et puis bah vu que Microsoft s'implique dans le kernel Linux bah CQFD, on vous enc**le tous autant que vous tes parce que toute faon on sera toujours les meilleurs avec nos codes inviolables, infaillibles et voil, CQFD.
Bref, on est les meilleurs, et l'open-source c'est pour les nafs, CQFD.

----------


## GTSLASH

> Ouais, la communaut, l'Etat. Munich c'est une socit commerciale peut-tre ...
> On a prouv que c'tait possible  Munich, et toi tu nous rptes que non c'est impossible, alors que veux-tu qu'on te dise. Les mdias c'est des menteurs ?
> 
> Non non, c'est vrai, ils ont conomis 10M mais en fait non c'est faux, et ils se sont dbarrasss de Microsoft mais en fait non, parce que vu que c'est plus simple pour les secrtaires faut utiliser du .net, et aussi du code open-source sur lequel on crache parce que c'est fait par des incomptents fanatiques qui sont pas pays, et puis bah vu que Microsoft s'implique dans le kernel Linux bah CQFD, on vous enc**le tous autant que vous tes parce que toute faon on sera toujours les meilleurs avec nos codes inviolables, infaillibles et voil, CQFD.
> Bref, on est les meilleurs, et l'open-source c'est pour les nafs, CQFD.


ok t'as raison.




> alors que veux-tu qu'on te dise. Les mdias c'est des menteurs ?


Non les media et les homme politique ne mentent jamais. je sais pas ce qui m'est pass par la tete. Ca doit etre le soleil. Desol 

 :;):

----------


## imikado

Microsoft a dj viol la GPL:
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/...e-license/4547
En franais:
http://www.pcworld.fr/logiciels/actu...nts=1#comments

Ou comment on a dj prouv qu'un logicile proprittaire utilisait du code issu d'un projet opensource



> Problme, selon un blogueur spcialiste de l'cosystme Microsoft, cet outil publi par le gant amricain viole la licence GPL puisqu'il serait en effet conu en rutilisant une partie d'un code OpenSource utilis par un logiciel libre similaire nomm ImageMaster


Microsoft n'est pas le seul a avoir dj t poursuivi:
http://www.01net.com/editorial/51000...cence-gnu-gpl/

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Microsoft a dj viol la GPL:
> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/...e-license/4547
> En franais:
> http://www.pcworld.fr/logiciels/actu...nts=1#comments
> 
> Ou comment on a dj prouv qu'un logicile proprittaire utilisait du code issu d'un projet opensource
> 
> 
> Microsoft n'est pas le seul a avoir dj t poursuivi:
> http://www.01net.com/editorial/51000...cence-gnu-gpl/


Heu ! C'est moi, ou l'article est au conditionnel, qu'il n'y a pas de preuve, juste un soupon mis par un "blogueur" (le truc flou, quoi). Aucune condamnation, et une enqute interne. Bref, pas de quoi fouetter un tchat !  :;):

----------


## Uther

Si tu lis la version anglaise tu vois bien que mme si a n'est pas all jusqu'au procs mais Microsoft a bien t contraint de reconnaitre son tort et de rendre le logiciel en question open-source.

----------


## Traroth2

> Donc vous avez besoin d'entreprises commerciale comme je comprend ? Pourtant c'est eux les mauvais qui vous oblige a migrer et a faire ce qu'ils veulent ?
> 
> Microsoft c'est pas les resto du cur. IIS n'avait pas ce bug. Vous avez foir alors c'est a vous d'assumer. Microsoft et Google ne vont pas le faire sans rien demander en retour. Et ca c'est pas dans vos fameux principe du libre. Donc c'est hypocrite et c'est ce que je voulais faire remarquer.


Microsoft et Google ont besoin d'OpenSSL, apparemment. Cette affaire l'a bien prouv. Et ils n'ont pas le pouvoir de changer la licence d'OpenSSL. Donc, l, tu es purement et simplement en train de nier des faits faciles  vrifier. Amuse-toi bien.

----------


## Traroth2

> Oui c'est interdit car c'est tous simplement impossible a vrifier et a prouver. (les droit d'auteurs sur du code)
> 
> Sans compter que a freinerai et bloquerais chaque dveloppeur.
> 
> Si le code source est publique c'est qu'on peut l'utiliser. Sinon il faut pas le publier.


Ah ouaaaaais, tu ne comprends carrment rien  ce qu'on te dit, en fait...

Ecoute, tu cherches la diffrence entre droit d'auteur et brevet, et tu reviens aprs, parce que l, tu es juste en train de t'humilier en public.

----------


## Traroth2

> Ben, c'est dommage, en effet que tu t'arrtes l, car c'est aprs que a devient intressant. Quand tu vas nous dmontrer qu'il est possible de dire que sur 2 codes diffrents (oui, faut quand mme pas imaginer qu'ils vont reprendre texto le code initial, hein ?), mais qui font la mme chose, y en a un qui est la copie de l'autre. L, a va tre vraiment intressant... A moins que tu sois comme Apple, et que tu as dpos un brevet sur les "boutons avec cadre arrondi" !


Bon, tu es conscient qu'on ne parle plus rellement d'open-source, l, mais simplement de vol de code, j'espre ? Il y a dj une vaste jurisprudence sur le sujet. Et on ne parle pas de portions de code de 8 lignes, comme dans le procs Oracle contre Google, o justement Oracle a t dbout, mais de portions significatives de code. Et l, tu peux toujours essayer de truander en changeant 2 ou 3 lignes, a va se voir.

----------


## Traroth2

> Vous avez besoin d'autre personne ou socit qui vous fournissent les moyen que vous avez besoin. Et de ce fait vous perdez vos liberts car une socit commerciale ne fera rien pour vos beau yeux. Donc votre principe de libre et de faire ce qu'on veut sans dpendre des autres est partis. CQFD.


Pourtant, c'est bien ce qui se passe. Les licences d'utilisation qui couvrent le code sont disponibles et consultables. Le code aussi. Certains projets trs utiliss ont t dmarrs dlibrment comme projets FLOSS, gouverns par une fondation, par des grosses boites, Eclipse par exemple a t cr par IBM, qui a contribu l'ensemble du code initial, cr l'Eclipse Foundation et l'a financ pendant des annes. Ils ont aussi financ Apache et Linux. Google fait pareil, et depuis quelques annes, mme Microsoft s'y met. Alors qu'ils n'ont aucun moyen de modifier la licence et que le code reste donc disponible pour leurs concurrents, par exemple. Tu devrais peut-tre te demander pourquoi...




> Tu crois vraiment que l'Administration sera libre et qu'aucune socit commerciale ne la forcera a migrer d'ici disons 10 ans ?


Une socit commerciale va *FORCER* l'administration  migrer ? Et ils vont s'y prendre comment, gros malin ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bon, tu es conscient qu'on ne parle plus rellement d'open-source, l, mais simplement de vol de code, j'espre ? Il y a dj une vaste jurisprudence sur le sujet. Et on ne parle pas de portions de code de 8 lignes, comme dans le procs Oracle contre Google, o justement Oracle a t dbout, mais de portions significatives de code. Et l, tu peux toujours essayer de truander en changeant 2 ou 3 lignes, a va se voir.


Je suis conscient surtout que tu n'expliques rien du tout. Tu parles d'une affaire de procs entre 2 grosses socits, comme il y en a plein (ce que nombre d'entre nous dnoncent comme nul et non avenu  chaque fois - je crois me souvenir que tu n'es pas gnralement un ardent dfenseur de ses histoires, mais, l comme par hasard, a te sert...). Le vol de code est une chose. L'inspiration d'un code pour en crer un autre, c'est diffrent. Et a reste difficile de prouver qu'il y a vol. D'ailleurs, y a pas foule de procs, et c'est souvent plus par btise, oubli ou ngligence qu'on en arrive au procs. 

Mais bon, a ne change rien au problme de Munich. Car, le problme n'est pas l'open-source, mais de savoir si le choix de l'open-source est :
Source d'conomiesource de libert

Personnellement, je ne pense ni l'un, ni l'autre. Que ce soit un choix politique, ok, mais rien de plus.

----------


## Traroth2

> c'est souvent plus par btise, oubli ou ngligence qu'on en arrive au procs.


Mais *EXACTEMENT*. Pour le coup, je me demande carrment pourquoi on parle de a...




> Mais bon, a ne change rien au problme de Munich. Car, le problme n'est pas l'open-source, mais de savoir si le choix de l'open-source est :
> Source d'conomiesource de libert
> 
> Personnellement, je ne pense ni l'un, ni l'autre. Que ce soit un choix politique, ok, mais rien de plus.


Bon, ta mthode habituelle o tu essaies de rebooter le dbat comme si rien n'avait t dit depuis le dbut. Ca ne prendra pas avec moi. Tu peux te reporter avec profit  ce qui a dj t dit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais *EXACTEMENT*. Pour le coup, je me demande carrment pourquoi on parle de a...


Moi, non plus... Je pense en plus qu'on doit tre d'accord...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

> Mais bon, a ne change rien au problme de Munich. Car, le problme n'est pas l'open-source, mais de savoir si le choix de l'open-source est :
> Source d'conomiesource de libert
> 
> Personnellement, je ne pense ni l'un, ni l'autre. Que ce soit un choix politique, ok, mais rien de plus.



Tu dirais a, si personne n'avait jamais tent le coup, ok, mais venir dire, que ce n'est pas une source d'conomie sur un news qui te dit que Munich a conomis 10M, c'est un peu pas crdible non ?

Aprs vous allez nous dire "oui mais y'a pas tout le dtail" ou comme d'autres : "Oui mais c'est un politicien, il ment" 

Franchement, quel est l'intrt pour le maire de Munich, de mentir la dessus ?

Encore, il essairait de vendre un truc proprio, car un commercial lui aurait promis un petit pot de vin, si il faisait migrer son parc, je veux bien, mais sinon, il y gagne quoi personnellement  promouvoir l'Open-Source ? Rien...

Aprs qu'il n'y ait pas le dtail exact, oui c'est pas top, mais mme si c'est 8M d'conomis au lieu de 11M (mais encore une fois, quel intrt de mentir la dessus ?), c'est toujours une conomie de faite en passant  l'Open-Source, et mme si ce n'tait que 1 ou 2M, je ne vois pas qui cracherait sur 1 ou 2M d'conomie...

Et je pense sincrement qu'ils n'auraient pas t jusqu' annonc 10/11M d'conomie, si rellement, au contraire, cela leur avait cout de l'argent plutt que de leur en faire gagner, ils avaient  y perdre justement la. 


Quand on avance un truc, vous voulez des sources.
Quand on a une news avec une source, vous dclarez que la source ment. (pas forcement toi Jon, je parle des "anti-open-source" en gnral, cf GTSLASH pour l'exemple ici)

Dans ce cas la, je vois pas trop l'intrt du dbat,  restez faire votre vie sur les news Microsoft, et laissez ceux que le reste du monde informatique intresse en discuter entre eux...

----------


## Traroth2

> Moi, non plus... Je pense en plus qu'on doit tre d'accord...


En fait, si, je pense que si on en parle, a doit avoir un rapport avec a :

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14...s/#post7894323

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu dirais a, si personne n'avait jamais tent le coup, ok, mais venir dire, que ce n'est pas une source d'conomie sur un news qui te dit que Munich a conomis 10M, c'est un peu pas crdible non ?
> 
> Aprs vous allez nous dire "oui mais y'a pas tout le dtail" ou comme d'autres : "Oui mais c'est un politicien, il ment" 
> 
> Franchement, quel est l'intrt pour le maire de Munich, de mentir la dessus ?


La news, me rappelle le gars qui dit avoir gagn au loto parce qu'il n'a pas jou. En fait, il peut dire qu'il a conomis les n euros qu'il aurait jou, mais pas qu'il a gagn. L, c'est pareil. La news dit, si on avait migr de XP  Seven, on aurait du payer les licences, donc comme on ne l'a pas fait, on a conomis 11M. 
Par contre, la news ne dit pas combien le projet Limux, sa mise en place et sa maintenance ont cout. Et, il n'y a pas de projection sur le long terme. Bref, c'est un chiffre balanc  la vole, mais sans les donnes derrire pour le confirmer, a vaut que dalle.

Ne pas oublier le titre de la news en question : "Lopen source *aurait* permis  la ville de Munich dconomiser plus de 10 millions deuros". L'important est dans l'emploi du conditionnel. Rien n'est donc sr. Pourquoi ? Parce que pour vraiment savoir, il faut peut un peu plus de recul. 

Ensuite, c'est un politicien, et les raisons de mentir sont normes. Mais un politiciens ne ment pas, il s'arrange avec les chiffres pour que a aille dans son centre. C'est un eu le mme problme avec les chiffres du chmage, tu les crois les politiciens quand il te dise quelques choses, toi ? Tu crois le gouvernement quand il te dit que les impts vont baisser ? Moi, pas. 
Notre ami le maire de Munich fait sa com' pour justifier le choix de tout foutre en l'air ce qu'il y avait avant et tout changer. C'est de la communication ! Et ne jamais oublier que dans "communiquer" il y a "niquer" !  ::mouarf:: 

Mais, attention. Je ne dis pas que c'est faux, je dis simplement que les donnes que l'on a sont trop vague pour se faire un rel avis.
Et je ne dis pas que Munich a eu tort, au contraire. Je pense que les administrations et les tats devraient s'affranchir au maximum des solutions propritaires, et surtout trangre, et faire bosser les socits locales. Mais, mettre uniquement le gain financier en avant est  mon sens une erreur. Et prtexter que c'est parce que Microsoft abandonne XP, est encore pire. Microsoft a abandonn, DOS, Windows 3, Windows 95, Windows 98, Windows Me,... alors pourquoi attendre l'arrt de XP. Et c'est pas parce que Seven est un mauvais OS, c'est de loin le meilleur sur le march actuellement. Et, ne pas me faire croire que c'est  cause du matriel. Un PC en administration est amorti sur 3 ans... 
Bref, dire que c'est une dcision politique, et qu'ils en sont heureux, oui ! Le reste c'est de la politique de base.




> En fait, si, je pense que si on en parle, a doit avoir un rapport avec a :


On ne devrait pas commenter les post de GTSLASH  ::aie::

----------


## Traroth2

> On ne devrait pas commenter les post de GTSLASH


Tout  fait exact. Je partage ton point de vue. D'ailleurs, je pense que je vais immdiatement cesser de le faire.

----------


## Zirak

> Ne pas oublier le titre de la news en question : "Lopen source *aurait* permis  la ville de Munich dconomiser plus de 10 millions deuros". L'important est dans l'emploi du conditionnel. Rien n'est donc sr. Pourquoi ? Parce que pour vraiment savoir, il faut peut un peu plus de recul.


Ou tout simplement que comme il n'y a pas le dtail des chiffres, on emploie le conditionnel pour ne pas se mouiller et ne pas lancer des affirmations sans rien derrire, au cas o le dtail sortirait un jour, et que l'on verrait que c'est 9M et pas 11M. Cela ne signifie pas forcement que la news en elle-mme est fausse, et que Munich n'a pas conomis d'argent dans cette histoire.





> Ensuite, c'est un politicien, et les raisons de mentir sont normes. Mais un politiciens ne ment pas, il s'arrange avec les chiffres pour que a aille dans son centre. C'est un eu le mme problme avec les chiffres du chmage, tu les crois les politiciens quand il te dise quelques choses, toi ? Tu crois le gouvernement quand il te dit que les impts vont baisser ? Moi, pas. 
> Notre ami le maire de Munich fait sa com' pour justifier le choix de tout foutre en l'air ce qu'il y avait avant et tout changer. C'est de la communication ! Et ne jamais oublier que dans "communiquer" il y a "niquer" !


Ou bon la, on rejoint ton tat d'esprit "tous pourris" de tes derniers posts dans le forum politique, et mme si pour une majorit d'entre eux, tu as surement raison, c'est tout  fait subjectif, et n'est pas un rel argument. Aprs tout, on ne le connais pas ce maire de Munich, il est peut-tre trs honnte ?  :;): 

Et encore une fois, je ne vois pas trop l'intrt ? Faire de la com', c'est bien, mais il faut tre sr de son coup, si on ne veut pas manger le retour de baton. Donc si ils se permettent ce genre de grosse communication, c'est qu'ils ont effectivement conomis un minimum, car ils n'ont aucun intrt financier ou autre, de promouvoir l'Open-Source, vous tes les premiers  nous dire que c'est une voie de garage qui n'intrresse personne, pourquoi prendrait-il le risque de mentir en faisant la promotion de la mise en place d'un truc qui n'intrresse personne ?

Il a tent le truc, soit cela fonctionne, et effectivement cela lui fera une bonne pub (surtout si il propose une baisse d'impts ou de nouvelles prestations avec l'argent conomis), soit il perd du fric dans l'affaire, et fout tout le fonctionnement de l'administration de sa ville en l'air, et dans ce cas il se grille niveau politique. Le mec joue un peu quitte ou double la, donc je pense qu'il est un minimum sr de son coup.





> Bref, dire que c'est une dcision politique, et qu'ils en sont heureux, oui ! Le reste c'est de la politique de base.


Bof, cela serait  l'chelon du pays, comme en Chine ou en Core du sud, je dirais oui pour une dcision politique.

Changer l'administration d'une seule ville, pour "sortir du pige proprio" ou "viter l'espionnage de la NSA", alors que les donnes seront interceptes quand ils les transmettront aux administrations restes sous l'ancien systme des autres villes, ils ne sont pas compltement dbiles, ils savent que cela sert  rien...

Je pense qu'ils l'ont fait pour s'affranchir des migrations non-souhaites, et pour conomiser de l'argent. Et effectivement, si le cas de Munich est probant, et que l'exprience se reproduit avec les mmes genres de rsultat ailleurs, OUI, la a pourrait pousser l'Allemagne  prendre une dcision politique, en appliquant cette migration  tout le pays.

----------


## Saverok

> Notre ami le maire de Munich fait sa com' pour justifier le choix de tout foutre en l'air ce qu'il y avait avant et tout changer. C'est de la communication ! Et ne jamais oublier que dans "communiquer" il y a "niquer" !


Et dans "message" il y a aussi "sage"
Jeu de mot  la c.. pour jeu de mot  la c...
O comment dcrdibiliser tout un discours en une seule phrase...




> Mais, attention. Je ne dis pas que c'est faux, je dis simplement que les donnes que l'on a sont trop vague pour se faire un rel avis.
> Et je ne dis pas que Munich a eu tort, au contraire. Je pense que les administrations et les tats devraient s'affranchir au maximum des solutions propritaires, et surtout trangre, et faire bosser les socits locales. Mais, mettre uniquement le gain financier en avant est  mon sens une erreur. Et prtexter que c'est parce que Microsoft abandonne XP, est encore pire. Microsoft a abandonn, DOS, Windows 3, Windows 95, Windows 98, Windows Me,... alors pourquoi attendre l'arrt de XP. Et c'est pas parce que Seven est un mauvais OS, c'est de loin le meilleur sur le march actuellement. Et, ne pas me faire croire que c'est  cause du matriel. Un PC en administration est amorti sur 3 ans... 
> Bref, dire que c'est une dcision politique, et qu'ils en sont heureux, oui ! Le reste c'est de la politique de base.


Oui, c'est une dcision politique, on est parfaitement d'accord
Par contre, je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse de politique politicienne mais pour une fois, cela correspond  une vraie vision d'avenir sur l'administration d'une ville et de l'indpendance du secteur public vis  vis du priv et surtout, vis  vis des entreprises amricaines.
Il est question de souverainet des donnes, de l'accs  ces donnes (utilisation de formats ouverts) et de l'administration du parc IT.
Ce n'est pas les entreprises du BTP qui dictent aux administrations quand rnover un local ou une route, pourquoi des entreprises IT, trangres de surcrot, pourraient dire  une administration de changer son parc IT ???
Oui, il y a de la com mais en quoi est-ce choquant de communiquer sur ses ralisations ?
Quand un constructeur auto vente la consommation de son nouveau moteur, tu le crois ?
Quand un diteur vente les perf de son nouveau logiciel, tu le crois ?
Je pense que l'on peut le croire dans une certaine mesure car bien videment les conditions de tests ne correspondent jamais totalement aux conditions relles. Pourquoi est-ce diffrent dans ce cas prsent ?

Ce qui est avant tout dmontrer est qu'il est faisable d'administrer une ville d'envergure avec de l'open source.
La question budgtaire est un point de dtail face  a 
Ce qu'a fait Munich met fin  lobscurantisme des diteurs sur ce sujet

Pour finir, je te recommande trs vivement d'aller faire un tour sur le site du projet. Oui, il est en allemand mais tu y trouveras normment de dtail, *y compris des chiffres!!!!!*
[troll]Mais bon, il s'agit de communication, donc tout ce qui s'y trouve est forcment de lenfumage[/troll]

----------


## Traroth2

> Par contre, la news ne dit pas combien le projet Limux, sa mise en place et sa maintenance ont cout. Et, il n'y a pas de projection sur le long terme. Bref, c'est un chiffre balanc  la vole, mais sans les donnes derrire pour le confirmer, a vaut que dalle.


ENCORE UNE FOIS, c'est faux. La news prend le cot global de la migration et le compare au cot global d'une migration vers une nouvelle version de Windows. Combien de fois faudra-t-il encore le rpter ???



> Ne pas oublier le titre de la news en question : "Lopen source *aurait* permis  la ville de Munich dconomiser plus de 10 millions deuros". L'important est dans l'emploi du conditionnel. Rien n'est donc sr. Pourquoi ? Parce que pour vraiment savoir, il faut peut un peu plus de recul.


L'utilisation du conditionnel dans la news sur developpez.com ? C'est a, ton seul argument ? Mais la news publie par la ville de Munich n'utilise pas le conditionnel. Merci et  la prochaine...



> Ensuite, c'est un politicien, et les raisons de mentir sont normes. Mais un politiciens ne ment pas, il s'arrange avec les chiffres pour que a aille dans son centre. C'est un eu le mme problme avec les chiffres du chmage, tu les crois les politiciens quand il te dise quelques choses, toi ? Tu crois le gouvernement quand il te dit que les impts vont baisser ? Moi, pas. 
> Notre ami le maire de Munich fait sa com' pour justifier le choix de tout foutre en l'air ce qu'il y avait avant et tout changer. C'est de la communication ! Et ne jamais oublier que dans "communiquer" il y a "niquer" !


A moins que tu aies toi-mme d'autres chiffres, tu es simplement en train de spculer. Quel intrt ?



> Mais, attention. Je ne dis pas que c'est faux, je dis simplement que les donnes que l'on a sont trop vague pour se faire un rel avis.


Non, ce n'est pas a que tu dis. Tu dis que tu refuse de croire des chiffres par ailleurs parfaitement prcis, au contraire.



> Et je ne dis pas que Munich a eu tort, au contraire. Je pense que les administrations et les tats devraient s'affranchir au maximum des solutions propritaires, et surtout trangre, et faire bosser les socits locales. Mais, mettre uniquement le gain financier en avant est  mon sens une erreur. Et prtexter que c'est parce que Microsoft abandonne XP, est encore pire. Microsoft a abandonn, DOS, Windows 3, Windows 95, Windows 98, Windows Me,... alors pourquoi attendre l'arrt de XP. Et c'est pas parce que Seven est un mauvais OS, c'est de loin le meilleur sur le march actuellement. Et, ne pas me faire croire que c'est  cause du matriel. Un PC en administration est amorti sur 3 ans... 
> Bref, dire que c'est une dcision politique, et qu'ils en sont heureux, oui ! Le reste c'est de la politique de base.


Justement, la migration ne s'est pas faite pour des raisons budgtaires. Personne ne demandait rien sur ce plan  la municipalit, puisqu'elle a respect son budget. A partir de l, si un communiqu annonce "by the way, on a conomis 11 millions d'euros dans l'histoire", j'aurais tendance  les croire. Tu n'y es pas oblig, mais comme tu n'as pas d'autres lments, je ne vois pas trop sur quelles bases on va discuter.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ou tout simplement que comme il n'y a pas le dtail des chiffres, on emploie le conditionnel pour ne pas se mouiller et ne pas lancer des affirmations sans rien derrire, au cas o le dtail sortirait un jour, et que l'on verrait que c'est 9M et pas 11M. Cela ne signifie pas forcement que la news en elle-mme est fausse, et que Munich n'a pas conomis d'argent dans cette histoire.


Et a ne prouve pas non plus le contraire. Tout le problme d'une news base sur une info tronque.




> Ou bon la, on rejoint ton tat d'esprit "tous pourris" de tes derniers posts dans le forum politique, et mme si pour une majorit d'entre eux, tu as surement raison, c'est tout  fait subjectif, et n'est pas un rel argument. Aprs tout, on ne le connais pas ce maire de Munich, il est peut-tre trs honnte ?


Mais pas du tout, bien sr qu'il est peut-tre et mme srement honnte. Et a empche quoi ? a reste un politique, et en tant que tel, un homme de comm' avant tout. Il sait qu'il sera jug en partie sur ces rsultats et en partie sur la manire dont il aura de les prsenter.




> Et encore une fois, je ne vois pas trop l'intrt ? Faire de la com', c'est bien, mais il faut tre sr de son coup, si on ne veut pas manger le retour de baton. Donc si ils se permettent ce genre de grosse communication, c'est qu'ils ont effectivement conomis un minimum, car ils n'ont aucun intrt financier ou autre, de promouvoir l'Open-Source, vous tes les premiers  nous dire que c'est une voie de garage qui n'intrresse personne, pourquoi prendrait-il le risque de mentir en faisant la promotion de la mise en place d'un truc qui n'intrresse personne ?


Premirement, l encore tu ne penses pas en communiquant. L'intrt de dire qu'on a conomis ( et on met un gros chiffre pour marquer les esprits) il est double. D'abord tent de rallier un max de personnes  son projet, et surtout, s'il y a des pertes ailleurs, de faire croire que c'est voulu, et qu'on quilibre.
Ensuite, je n'ai jamais dit que l'open-source tait une voie de garage, mais plutt un choix politique, pas forcment intressant. C'est un peu diffrent.

Il a tent le truc, soit cela fonctionne, et effectivement cela lui fera une bonne pub (surtout si il propose une baisse d'impts ou de nouvelles prestations avec l'argent conomis), soit il perd du fric dans l'affaire, et fout tout le fonctionnement de l'administration de sa ville en l'air, et dans ce cas il se grille niveau politique. Le mec joue un peu quitte ou double la, donc je pense qu'il est un minimum sr de son coup.







> Bof, cela serait  l'chelon du pays, comme en Chine ou en Core du sud, je dirais oui pour une dcision politique.


Le budget d'une ville comme Munich, c'est pas ngligeable et le pouvoir des maires est plus important que tu sembles le penser.




> Changer l'administration d'une seule ville, pour "sortir du pige proprio" ou "viter l'espionnage de la NSA", alors que les donnes seront interceptes quand ils les transmettront aux administrations restes sous l'ancien systme des autres villes, ils ne sont pas compltement dbiles, ils savent que cela sert  rien...


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  Parce que tu penses vraiment qu'en passant  l'Open-Source tu effaces le risque "espionnage de la NSA" ? Arrtes, je sens que je vais me fler un cote !  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

> Parce que tu penses vraiment qu'en passant  l'Open-Source tu effaces le risque "espionnage de la NSA" ? Arrtes, je sens que je vais me fler un cote !


Et les guillemets, c'est pour le chien ?  ::aie:: 

En mme temps, en dehors de s'affranchir de la main-mise proprio (mais vous nous dites que a ne changera rien), et viter un peu plus les backdoor made in USA NSA, (qui te font tant rire), je ne vois pas d'autres quels aspects "politiques" pourrait avoir une telle migration ?

Vous nous rptez que l'Open-Source, c'est des emmerdes, c'est moins performant, y'a plus de contraintes car moins prsent, et pous les plus ouverts d'entre-vous que c'est aussi limit niveau libert que Windows, du coup, en dehors des deux aspects ci-dessus (et de l'conomie d'argent, que vous refutez aussi, les licences c'est peanuts), quelles raisons politiques (ou non) les pousses  migrer ?

Si on vous coutes, c'est pas une question de budget, c'est pas une question d'avoir plus de libert, c'est pas pour diminuer les possibles espionnages de la NSA, etc etc, donc au final, pourquoi ils le font ??? 


Mais comme je disais dans un message prcdent :

on vous annonce un truc, vous voulez une source
on vous donne une source, elle est forcement fausse et bourre de mensonges

maintenant je peux ajouter :

on vous donne des raisons, mais aucune n'est valable pour vous



Mais ceci dit, vous avez surement raison, c'est le maire de Munich (avec tous ses pouvoirs !), tout seul, qui a dcid, qu'il allait changer tout le parc IT de son administration, alors qu'il n'aura pas plus de libert, que cela va lui faire perdre de l'argent, qu'il n'aura pas un meilleur contrle de ses donnes, et tout a, en mettant lgrement sa crdibilit et sa carrire en jeu, juste parce qu'il s'ennuyait....

----------


## Jon Shannow

> quelles raisons politiques (ou non) les pousses  migrer ?


La plus simple, normale et basique qui me viennent  l'esprit, pousser le dveloppement d'outils informatiques locaux au dtriment d'entreprises trangres, et donner un coup de pouce aux secteurs IT locaux me semblent tre des raisons suffisantes, non ?

----------


## Saverok

> La plus simple, normale et basique qui me viennent  l'esprit, pousser le dveloppement d'outils informatiques locaux au dtriment d'entreprises trangres, et donner un coup de pouce aux secteurs IT locaux me semblent tre des raisons suffisantes, non ?


On parle du secteur public ce qui signifie appel d'offre...
Voici la liste des partenaires : http://www.muenchen.de/rathaus/Stadt...supporter.html

Il y a du bavarois, mais pas que...

----------


## Zirak

> La plus simple, normale et basique qui me viennent  l'esprit, pousser le dveloppement d'outils informatiques locaux au dtriment d'entreprises trangres, et donner un coup de pouce aux secteurs IT locaux me semblent tre des raisons suffisantes, non ?


Et donc ils feraient une migration qui selon vous, leur couterait de l'argent et des emmerdes, juste pour faire bosser 3 SSII du coin et sans en tirer aucun autre avantage ? 

Si le but n'tait que de relancer l'conomie locale (et si effectivement cela fonctionne), je pense que grace  vous, on a trouver la solution au chmage, on a juste  passer le parc informatique europen sur Linux (a va pas faire plaisir  GTSLASH, il va devoir se mettre  Mono  ::aie:: )

----------


## Jon Shannow

Eh ben ! Vous, si vous tes pas obtus, je me demande qu'est-ce qu'il l'est !  ::roll:: 

Honntement, je pense que ceux qui ont dcid de passer  une solution open-source avait comme argument, autre chose que : on va niquer Microsoft !
Donc, un des argument est certainement, on va promouvoir des socits d'informatiques locales. Comme, je suppose cet argument seul n'est pas suffisant, ils ont surement charg  sur le cot conomique (en plus comme on ne paiera plus les licences Microsoft, on va conomiser un max).

Ensuite, on met en avant : n licences  m euros = z euros d'conomiser. 
Avec un peu de chance, et pour bien ferrer le poisson (maire et conseil municipal de Munich), les mecs ont du dire un truc du genre : "En plus avec Linux, on peut garder nos vieux ordinateurs pendant encore 20 ans", bref, les mecs du conseil (qui n'y connaissent que dalle) ont eu les yeux en forme de tirelire, et aprs 5/6 ans d'une exprience longue et surement difficile (entre les crises de nerfs de la secrtaire qui tait perdu parce qu'elle avait plus Word, et le mec au cadastre qui n'avait plus son appli proprio qu'il utilisait depuis 20 ans, et que la nouvelle elle avait pas la fonctionnalit de la mort qui tue qu'il utilise tous les jours), pour justifier tout ce bastringue, on n'hsite pas  ressortir les chiffres estims il y a 10 ans, se basant sur le cot des licences conomises.

Faut pas non plus prendre les enfants du bon dieu pour des canards sauvages, comme disait tata Odette !

Je rigole, hein ! Quoique, je pense que a a du tre un beau bazar en coulisse, et que les couacs ont du tre nombreux... 
Mais le problme n'est pas l, je pense.

Allez Tchao ! Et continuez  faire de beaux rves... libres !  ::zoubi::

----------


## Zirak

> Eh ben ! Vous, si vous tes pas obtus, je me demande qu'est-ce qu'il l'est !


Dixit le troll Microsoft qui vient dmonter le libre sur une news sur l'Open-Source et qui essait de convaincre tout le monde que le libre, c'est le mal  ::aie:: 

Aprs je sais pas qui est l'obtus ?





> Honntement, je pense que ceux qui ont dcid de passer  une solution open-source avait comme argument, autre chose que : on va niquer Microsoft !
> 
> Donc, un des argument est certainement, on va promouvoir des socits d'informatiques locales. Comme, je suppose cet argument seul n'est pas suffisant, ils ont surement charg  sur le cot conomique (en plus comme on ne paiera plus les licences Microsoft, on va conomiser un max).


Bah oui, c'est ce que je disais, que c'tait la somme de tous les arguments, et pas seulement un seul, mais tous les arguments qu'on vous a prsent, ils ont tous t dclars non-recevable par GTSLASH ou toi de toutes faons, donc ne vient pas dire maintenant, qu'ils l'ont fait pour telle ou telle raison, c'est pas un coup oui, un coup non, suivant comme a vous arrange.


Aprs bien sr que la transition a du demander un temps d'adaptation et de la formation, mais a, c'est le lot de toute entreprise ou administration soumise au changement, c'est indpendant de Linux ou de l'Open-Source.

Tu peux avoir de la transition et de la formation, mme en utilisant un logiciel propritaire sur un OS Windows, suite  un changement de fonctionnement majeur, ou un abandon du logiciel et besoin de passer sur un concurrent, ou tout simplement (dj prouv) en essayant de faire fonctionner ton entreprise sur les principes du LEAN Manufacturing, avec remise en cause de tous les processus de la boite afin de les optimiser, et donc une organisation un peu mthode l'arrache par moment, avec pleins de phases de transition et de formation (et pourtant on utilise que du Windows !).

Enfin bref, vous rfutez tous les avantages que les libristes (ou les gens entre deux comme moi) essaient de vous avancer, mais vous n'avez pas d'argument plus convaincant que "ils ont dt en chier pendant 6 mois pour s'adapter lolilol !!!"  ???

Obtus ? Nous ?

Poutre / Paille ? Vous ?

 ::whistle2::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je ne sais pas comment te faire comprendre, simplement que d'une part je ne suis pas contre le libre, mais que l'argument du passage du tout propritaire au tout libre (car c'est quand mme de a que l'on parle) ne peut pas tre seulement conomique, car dans ce cas, c'est une erreur grossire. 

La scurit ne peut pas non plus tre un argument.

La libert, non rien  :8-): 

Donc, il faut bien aller chercher ailleurs. Reste des choix politiques, et d'conomies locales. L, ok !

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne sais pas comment te faire comprendre, simplement que d'une part je ne suis pas contre le libre


Eh ben, heureusement que tu n'es pas contre, car qu'est-ce que cela serait sinon...




> mais que l'argument du passage du tout propritaire au tout libre (car c'est quand mme de a que l'on parle) ne peut pas tre seulement conomique, car dans ce cas, c'est une erreur grossire. 
> 
> La scurit ne peut pas non plus tre un argument.
> 
> La libert, non rien 
> 
> Donc, il faut bien aller chercher ailleurs. Reste des choix politiques, et d'conomies locales. L, ok !


Donc ce que TOI, tu ne veux pas comprendre, c'est qu' moins d'avoir particip au conseil municipal de Munich, lors du choix de cette migration, TU ne sais pas pourquoi ils l'ont fait, et donc TU n'es pas  mme de dire si telle raison est bonne ou pas, et si c'est bien pour telle ou telle raison qu'ils l'ont fait.

En fait, cela pourrait tre un mlange de toutes ces raisons, qu'on en saurait rien.


Ensuite, qu'ils l'aient fait pour une raison X ou une raison Y ou pour les raisons X + Y + Z, on s'en fou.

L'important, c'est pas le pourquoi, c'est le rsultat. Et les gens qui ont fait cette migration (et qui donc maitrisent surement plus que toi, le pourquoi et le combien), te disent qu'ils ont russi  le faire, que cela fonctionne, et que en plus, ils ont conomis de l'argent (peu importe le montant, que a soit 11M ou 5M, je connais pas une ville qui cracherait dessus dans son budget) par rapport  une migration proprio.  Point.

Aprs, pourquoi ils l'ont fait, ou savoir si linux est mieux que Windows ou pas, c'est pas le fond de la news, donc on s'en fiche, c'est les trolls Microsoft qui sont venus pourrir le fil avec a.

----------


## jabbounet

> Surement pas, car il doit y avoir des
> serveurs, des logiciels spcifiques.


Tout comme les solution a base de logiciels propritaires qui sont
parfois tout aussi spcifiques. donc de ce ct l c'est kif-kif.




> Donc _calculer en moyenne_ par poste final n'est pas raliste.


Alors qu'en est-t-il de la moyenne par habitant de ton premier poste? 
Comme je le disais dans mon poste c'est une vision simpliste.




> C'est pour cela que je parle de dpartement
> car dans ce cas il y a les moyens de coder des logiciels spcifiques
> une fois pour *toutes* les communes. L'conomie d'chelle de la
> ville de munich ne peut tre appliquer qu' des villes de mme tailles
> ou des dpartements.
> 
> Je ne dis pas que les *petites communes* doivent s'abstenir de
> passer au libre, je dis que se ne sera vraiment rentable et viable que
> si une partie est chapeaute par un regroupement plus grand.


Il est vrai que plus l'entit sera grosse plus l'conomie d'echelle
sera potentiellement importante.  Concernant la viabilit/rentabilit
je ne vois pas comment on peut l'valuer sur un forum sans chiffres prcis...

Cependant en cherchant sur le net je suis tomb sur quelques lien sur
des communes de tailles plus ou moins grandes qui tendent vers le libre (mais souvent sans chiffres  aussi).

Grigny 9200 personnes:
http://espacemairiegrigny.maison-tic...irie-de-grigny

Mont de marsan 30 000 habitants
http://www.montdemarsan.fr/lutece/js...sp?page_id=267

Clermont-Ferrand prvois, pour sa tlphonie, de diviser par 5 le cout annuel
en passant par une solution open source.  Cependant il faut attendre
de voire la ralit.


D'autres qui se vrouillent dans des solutions propritaires comme
bourges aussi.

je ne compte pas le nombre de mairies dont le site web utilise des
solution open source, Ni les entreprises qui proposent des services
bases sur des solutions open-source pour les petite communes.

----------


## Darkbatcher

> Donc, un des argument est certainement, on va promouvoir des socits d'informatiques locales. Comme, je suppose cet argument seul n'est pas suffisant, ils ont surement charg  sur le cot conomique (en plus comme on ne paiera plus les licences Microsoft, on va conomiser un max).


En fait si tu fais un peu attention, le principal argument pour l'open source (qu'on le veuille ou non) c'est la gratuit, alors le ct local ... Ils vont faire appel  un monteur local ? A un rparateur local ? Bah, c'est ce qu'ils faisaient dj avant... Le pire, c'est qu'il travailleront moins avec le nouvel os (trollillol, enfin, au moins le monteur...)  ::mrgreen::  Ah, c'tait donc a le "Microsoft moins cher que l'open-source sur le long terme" ! :mdr:




> Ensuite, on met en avant : n licences  m euros = z euros d'conomiser. 
> Avec un peu de chance, et pour bien ferrer le poisson (maire et conseil municipal de Munich), les mecs ont du dire un truc du genre : "En plus avec Linux, on peut garder nos vieux ordinateurs pendant encore 20 ans", bref, les mecs du conseil (qui n'y connaissent que dalle) ont eu les yeux en forme de tirelire, et aprs 5/6 ans d'une exprience longue et surement difficile (entre les crises de nerfs de la secrtaire qui tait perdu parce qu'elle avait plus Word, et le mec au cadastre qui n'avait plus son appli proprio qu'il utilisait depuis 20 ans, et que la nouvelle elle avait pas la fonctionnalit de la mort qui tue qu'il utilise tous les jours), pour justifier tout ce bastringue, on n'hsite pas  ressortir les chiffres estims il y a 10 ans, se basant sur le cot des licences conomises.


Hho, ajustez votre discours ... d'un ct vous dites que passer du mode 2003 de MSOffice au mode bandeau, a ncessite aucune formation; de l'autre, passer de MsOffice  LibreOffice (ou autre), a ncessite une formation. Mais, les gars, vous avez dj utilis libreOffice ? Vous vous immaginez peut tre que c'est un programme en mode texte ?  ::aie:: 




> Faut pas non plus prendre les enfants du bon dieu pour des canards sauvages, comme disait tata Odette !


Comme quoi tata Odette ne disait pas que des conneries, reste  trouver des canards sauvages :mdr:




> Je rigole, hein ! Quoique, je pense que a a du tre un beau bazar en coulisse, et que les couacs ont du tre nombreux... 
> Mais le problme n'est pas l, je pense.


Bof ... Personnellement, jamais assist  une migration comme a, mais c'est pas a exclure que a se passe bien mieux que ce que certains veulent faire croire ... A priori, pour de la bureautique simple (word, excel, ie) la migration ne pose pas de problme, et a reprsente souvent la majorit des postes informatiques. Donc un ou deux caffouillages sur 10000 poste, on s'en fout !

----------


## the Hound

> En fait si tu fais un peu attention, le principal argument pour l'open source (qu'on le veuille ou non) c'est la gratuit, alors le ct local ... Ils vont faire appel  un monteur local ? A un rparateur local ? Bah, c'est ce qu'ils faisaient dj avant...


L'open-source n'est pas forcment gratuit, et le propritaire n'est pas forcment payant !
Aprs, avec cette opposition open-source/propritaire constante, il est vrai que c'est une des premires choses auxquelles on pense (la gratuit) quand on voit "open-source", mme si, pour moi, ce n'est clairement pas le premier avantage  l'utiliser.

Concernant le "ct local" ... Quand les mecs qui dveloppent les outils d'administration sont dans la mme ville plutt qu' l'autre bout du monde chez Microsoft, oui, on peut considrer qu'il s'agit d'un investissement local.




> Hho, ajustez votre discours ... d'un ct vous dites que passer du mode 2003 de MSOffice au mode bandeau, a ncessite aucune formation; de l'autre, passer de MsOffice  LibreOffice (ou autre), a ncessite une formation. Mais, les gars, vous avez dj utilis libreOffice ? Vous vous immaginez peut tre que c'est un programme en mode texte ?


C'est GTSLASH qui parlait du bandeau Office il me semble (pas sr, flemme de relire le thread).

Et mme si a nous parat vident et simple  utiliser ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde ...
Il suffit qu'un bouton soit dplac ou qu'un message d'erreur change et la moiti de la population se retrouve dans la panique  ::mrgreen::  bon j'exagre un peu, les gens sont pas si cons, quoique ... Quand on voit le taux de renvois de netbooks avec Linux d'install dessus pour la simple raison qu'il n'y a pas la barre de tches de Windows ...




> Bof ... Personnellement, jamais assist  une migration comme a, mais c'est pas a exclure que a se passe bien mieux que ce que certains veulent faire croire ...


En raisonnant de manire aussi hypothtique on peut arriver  n'importe quelle conclusion ...

Je n'ai pas de position par rapport au dbat proprio/open-source (je pense que le dbat n'a mme pas lieu d'tre de toute faon) mais quand on exagre dlibrment certains points pour dfendre notre "camp", a pousse  rien d'autre qu'au troll et  la dcrdibilisation ... Et a vaut  la fois pour le propritaire et l'open-source  :;):

----------


## gael.picot

> Ceux sont l les vraies questions  se poser.
> 
> 
> 
> ??? Justement comme dit ci-dessus on en savait un peu plus, ben on pourrait parler de l'avenir.
> Je m'attendais  un gain plus important quand mme 
> 
> De toute faon ce n'est pas  une ville de commercialiser le support d'un OS open source.
> 
> ...


Aprs, ils ont choisi de faire leur propre linux ("LiMux"). Ce qui veux dire au moins des dveloppeurs pour maintenir. Du coup, certes peu de gains financier directe, mais beaucoup au niveau de la matrise du projet. Possibilit de faire volu suivant leurs besoins direct. Les volutions qu'ils vont faire vont immanquablement retomb sur la communaut libre en gnrale. De plus, le coup de formation des utilisateurs est dfinitivement dpens. Ils sont form au nouveaux logiciels du coup, ce surcot par rapport  MS est  oubli.

Une autre source d'info :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LiMux : qui dcris biens les tape

Ps : je viens de lire a : In December 2013 the city of Munich announced that it successfully migrated 12,000 of its 15,000 computers to LiMux Linux and that the savings in 2013 alone were about 10 million euros.
Donc ce n'est que pour 2013 : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_adoption

----------


## gael.picot

> Donc tu peu redployer un nouveau noyau sur un poste client sans re-compiler ni re-installer ? Et sans probleme de compatilibit avec le reste ?


Avec un gestionnaire de packet oui. Apt te permet de le faire et vu qu'ils ont leur propres distrib....






> Formation = Investissement = retour sur investissement par gain de productivit = gain d'argent


Encore une foi, ils peuvent faire volu les logiciel en fonction de leurs besoins. Ils ne disent pas qu'ils ne vont jamais chang de matriels. Mais juste que quand il le feront a sera pour sadapter  "leurs besoins".

----------


## Algo D.DN

> Encore une foi, ils peuvent faire volu les logiciel en fonction de leurs besoins. Ils ne disent pas qu'ils ne vont jamais chang de matriels. Mais juste que quand il le feront a sera pour sadapter  "leurs besoins".


++

Mme si certains ont du mal  l'admettre  ::weird::  l'objectif pour la ville de Munich tait d'instaurer une nouvelle gouvernance IT.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La ville de Munich envisagerait d'abandonner Linux pour revenir sur Windows  * 
* cause notamment de nombreuses plaintes des utilisateurs * 

En 2003, la ville de Munich (Allemagne) a lanc un projet de migration de 14 000 ordinateurs quips de Windows NT vers LiMux (un systme dexploitation driv dUbuntu) mais galement vers la suite bureautique LibreOffice. Le projet baptis du mme nom (LiMux), qui a t vot en 2003 et devait stendre sur 10 ans, a t motiv par les rsultats dune tude qui avanait que la ville aurait ainsi pu conomiser des millions deuros mais galement gagner une indpendance vis--vis des diteurs de solutions propritaires. Cette migration sest officiellement acheve lanne dernire et les objectifs ont t atteints, voire dpasss puisque la localit avait affirm avoir migr avec succs 14 800 postes de travail, sur 15 500 PC de ladministration vers Linux.

Cependant, les autorits locales sinterrogent sur la pertinence de cette stratgie. Selon Josef Schmid, ladjoint au maire, un examen est ncessaire suite aux nombreuses plaintes d'employs de la mairie qui ont  souffert  de cette transition, notamment pour les changes de donnes et l'excution de logiciels spcifiques dvelopps en interne. Une tude indpendante a alors t commissionne afin de dterminer la pertinence d'un retour  des produits Microsoft. 

D'aprs l'tude initiale ralise en 2003, l'adoption de Linux aurait engendr des frais s'levant  37,5 millions d'euros frais de formation inclus contre 35 millions d'euros pour couvrir les frais des licences de Windows et d'Office. La solution propritaire de Microsoft aurait donc cot moins cher que lalternative open source. Ainsi, l'indpendance face  un diteur tait vraisemblablement au cur de cette stratgie. Aprs avoir men une seconde tude en 2012, la ville a annonc avoir conomis 11,6 millions deuros : 5 millions deuros en cot de mise  niveau du matriel requis pour Windows 7, 4,2 millions deuros en achat de licences Windows et 2,6 millions deuros en achat de licence Office pour lensemble de son parc de 15 000 ordinateurs. En 10 ans Munich a dpens prs de 22 millions deuros en formation. 

Ce revirement de situation ne manquera sans doute pas de faire sourire Microsoft qui envisage de dmnager son sige en Allemagne dans la ville de Munich pour 2016. Un porte-parole de lentreprise a dclar que Microsoft est _ prt pour les ngociations_ . 

*Source :* sueddeutsche (traduction de Google Translate)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## marsupial

Ne serait-ce pas en corrlation avec le changement de direction  la Mairie ?

Mon avis est positif  cette question. Je pense galement que tout tait dcid  l'avance suivant le rsultat et n'a rien  voir avec cette "tude".

----------


## Sacha999

Compltement biais leur tude. En gros a a couter bonbon en cout de formation... et alors quand c'tait windows, y'a pas eu de cout de formation?

En plus de a, ces "utilisateurs pas contents" sont des fonctionnaires.... je suis prt  parier que la majorit d'entre eux sont des bites en informatique, et qu'ils sont tellement teubs de changer d'environnement qu'ils rlent, alors qu'ils pourraient tre tout aussi bien productif si ils faisaent un effort.

En plus de a, les frais de formations sont cloturs, maintenant il reste les cout de maj de lience des logiciel libres  partir de maintenant et qui sont.... gratuit.
Alors que mettre  jour les licenses des produits M$ vont couter de l'argent en plus.

Cette tude ne calcule pas assez sur le long terme, et omet des couts qu' engendrer les produits M$.

A tous les coups, y'a un pote de chez microsoft qui a pondu cette tude incomplete.

----------


## GTSLASH

La raison principale est le cout de dveloppement et de maintenance des fonctionnalits ncessaire sous Linux trop important. Les licences c'est pas le coup le plus important.




> "Wir haben den Eindruck, dass Linux sehr kostenintensiv ist, weil sehr viel selbst programmiert werden muss."


Et l'Allemagne c'est pas le genre a jeter un investissement de 10 ans a la poubelle si c'est pas necessaire. Reste l'argument de corruption qui me parait tres voir trop flagrant. On verra si quelqu'un arrive a mettre a jour cette corruption.

Je dirai pas qu'on vous l'avait bien dit mais..... si je vous le dit quand meme  ::mouarf:: .

Il n'y a pas qu'a Munich ou le passage au libre fut un echec

----------


## Endori

L'entreprise o je suis vient de finir sa migration Office 2003 -> Office 2010 dans le milieu de l'industrie. Les utilisateurs ayant une moyenne d'ge de 35-40 ans se sentent perdu et doivent rapprendre ce qu'ils avaient appris en manipulant Office 2003. L'entreprise n'a pas le budget pour la moindre formation et ne refera pas de gros investissement avant 5 ans vu le cot des licences d'utilisation des clients et des serveurs.

----------


## Haseo86

Je n'y crois pas du tout. Une administration qui envisage aussi rapidement de tirer un trait sur 10 ans d'investissements parce que quelques employs sont trop flemmards pour changer leurs habitudes, c'est assez irraliste. En tout cas cela diminuerait normment la crdibilit de l'administration en question.

----------


## GTSLASH

> En tout cas cela diminuerait normment la crdibilit de l'administration en question


Pourquoi ? Parcequ'ils n'ont pas le mme avis que toi ?

----------


## imikado

> La raison principale est le cout de dveloppement et de maintenance des fonctionnalits ncessaire sous Linux trop important. Les licences c'est pas le coup le plus important.


Licence + hardware conserv



> La migration vers LiMux a permis  la ville d'conomiser* 6,8 millions d'euros sur les licences* logicielles si elle avait opt pour la solution Microsoft Office 2010 sous Windows 7, et elle a vit une dpense de* 4,7 millions d'euros pour la mise  niveau de son matriel,*  car LiMux fonctionne sur le matriel existant , comme le prcise la municipalit de Munich dans son document.


Je serais curieux de connaitre le cot de migration vers w8
14 000 licences W8 + officeMigration hardwareEventuel formation pour W8

----------


## GTSLASH

> Je serais curieux de connaitre le cot de migration vers w8


Moins cher que de dvelopper et de maintenir les fonctionnalits qu'il leur fallait sous Linux apparemment.

De plus quand une socit informatique fais ses prix on se base toujours (en partie du moins) sur les concurrent et les possibilit offerte sur le marche.

Microsoft ne tire pas ses prix d'un chapeau magique. Ils ont fait des etudes de marche et on prit en compte le prix du passage a L'OpenSource. ils adaptent donc leur prix pour tre concurrentiel.

Et leur position dominante est un avantage certain il faut pas se mentir.

----------


## imikado

Deux choses:
1. c'est juste maintenir, les dveloppements ncessaires ayant dj t fait.
2. ces logiciels "spcifiques" ont un cot de licence  rajouter  la note
Bref un calcul  faire et  bien argumenter en effet pour faire avaler la pilule au contribuable  :;):

----------


## Haseo86

> Pourquoi ? Parcequ'ils n'ont pas le mme avis que toi ?


Non, monsieur-provocation-facile; parce qu'une administration qui jette par la fentre 10 ans d'investissements sur un coup de tte n'est pas crdible. Comment peut-on penser alors qu'elle sera capable de grer l'conomie d'une ville ?

La migration n'est mme pas termine que les nouveaux arrivants se permettent de juger son effet et son cot: c'est une raction digne d'un enfant. Cela serait aussi vrai dans l'autre sens.

Mais pour rebondir sur les autres commentaires, avant de revenir sous windows il serait bon d'valuer le temps d'adaptation  Windows 8 pour des utilisateurs ayant pass 10 ans sous XP.

----------


## GTSLASH

> Bref un calcul  faire et  bien argumenter en effet pour faire avaler la pilule au contribuable


Je suis bien d'accord avec toi. Et je suppose que les responsables de cette marche arrir ont (ou auront) des arguments solide car ils vont etre attaque de tous les cots. 

Jespre qu'ils rendront les detailspublic. Si c'est la cas je suis certain que Microsoft le fera savoir.

----------


## GTSLASH

> Non, monsieur-provocation-facile; parce qu'une administration qui jette par la fentre 10 ans d'investissements sur un coup de tte n'est pas crdible. Comment peut-on penser alors qu'elle sera capable de grer l'conomie d'une ville ?


T'imagine bien qu'ils ne font pas n'importe quoi sans justificatif derrire. Ils ne font pas ce qu'il veulent n'importe comment sans justificatif derriere. Et certainement pas en Allemagne.




> La migration n'est mme pas termine que les nouveaux arrivants se permettent de juger son effet et son cot: c'est une raction digne d'un enfant. Cela serait aussi vrai dans l'autre sens.


Des projets qui s' arrette avant la fin pour cause de dpassement de budget son trs courant. Ce ne serai pas la premire fois.

Au moins ils ont vraiment essayer. Si il n'avait essay qu'un an on aurait dit qu'il n'y ont pas mit assez de volontes.




> Mais pour rebondir sur les autres commentaires, avant de revenir sous windows il serait bon d'valuer le temps d'adaptation  Windows 8 pour des utilisateurs ayant pass 10 ans sous XP.


Vous donnez trop d'importance a l'OS. L'utilisateur utilise plus Office, le browser et les applications metiers. Passer a Wi8 pour l'utilisateur c'est pas si difficile que de passer de Office 2003 a Office 2007 par exemple. Certain de mes clients sont passez a W8(W2012R2) et j'ai jamais eu de retour negatif. I

----------


## imikado

Cette migration a t suivi de prs par S Ballmer en personne



> Pour Canonical, lattitude de Microsoft na rien de surprenante. Lditeur rappelle ainsi quau dbut du projet, le PDG de Microsoft, alors Steve Ballmer, avait interrompu ses vacances pour rencontrer en personne le maire de Munich. La firme de Redmond aurait aussi accord d'importantes ristournes  d'autres villes pour viter que LiMux ne fasse tache d'huile.


En France on a toujours notre Gendarmerie (37 000 PC sous Ubuntu, 90 000 sous OpenOffice)



> Et comme Munich, la Gendarmerie estime raliser dimportantes conomies en abandonnant Windows et Office : environ 2 millions deuros par an, en tenant compte des conomies sur le matriel, les licences, et le support (1 dollar par an et par machine). Le TCO par poste a ainsi t rduit de 40% par rapport  une station Windows.

----------


## GTSLASH

> En France on a toujours notre Gendarmerie


Vous aviez aussi PSA (80 000 postes de travail dans 37 pays). Mais ils on aussi fait marche arrire apparemment : 

http://www.microsoft.com/France/refe...9-8643b2411b14

----------


## imikado

> c'est pas si difficile que de passer de Office 2003 a Office 2007 par exemple. Certain de mes clients sont passez a W8(W2012R2) et j'ai jamais eu de retour negatif. I


Pour rappel le "ruban" de la suite bureautique a engendr des cots de formation dans beaucoup d'entreprise (dont la mienne)

----------


## GTSLASH

> Pour rappel le "ruban" de la suite bureautique a engendr des cots de formation dans beaucoup d'entreprise (dont la mienne)


oui ctait un gros changement qui a eu un cout non ngligeable pour les clients je suis d'accord.

----------


## imikado

D'ailleurs en parlant de migration d'XP
je trouve lamentable la manire dont Microsoft se fout de ses clients XP (regardez la vido)
http://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/windo...P/default.aspx

la pub XP de l'poque  :;):  ( faut pas cracher dans la soupe)
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=C0lXNVnoFsM

----------


## GTSLASH

Comme exemple de rduction de cout et de temp de maintenance et de migration il y a aussi l'exemple du port de Hamburg qui a t rduit de 75% avec Office 365

http://www.microsoft.com/casestudies...D=710000002958




> Mit unserer Lsung fr die Bereitstellung und Klick-und-Los in Office ProPlus
> konnten wir die IT-Arbeitsstunden fr das Testen, Installieren und Updaten von
> Office-Versionen um 75 % reduzieren.


La liste des rfrences est mme plus longue que ce que je pensais.

----------


## azias

Personnellement, je trouve surtout trs parlant que le dbat se focalise sur les questions budgtaires. L'argument principal de la philosophie des logiciels libres n'est pas bas sur les cots (ni mme du prix, libre ne veut pas dire gratuit, et tous les logiciels gratuits ne sont pas libres).

Il est probable que si c'est largument des cots qui est mis en avant dans cette tude c'est probablement sur la pression de lobbies (Microsoft en tte) car c'est celui sur lequel ils peuvent jouer le plus facilement. Un peu comme nos chers oprateurs internet et mobiles qui se prvalent tous d'tre numro un car il suffit de choisir le bon critre pour tre le meilleur.

Faudra-t-il dire amen quand Google arrivera en proposant  Munich un service entirement gratuit  condition de tout stocker sur ses serveurs?

Mon avis est qu'il n'est pas acceptable que des donnes d'intrt public soient pris au pige de formats ou de logiciels propritaires, quel qu'en soit le cot. En tout cas je n'aimerais pas tre  la place des historiens dans un sicle ou deux qui vont s'arracher les cheveux pour reconstituer les donnes parpilles dans des formats propritaires qui ne seront plus supportes par personne.

Je terminerai en constatant que malheureusement nos personnels politiques ne connaissent manifestement pas grand chose au numrique et ses enjeux (quoi qu'on pense du dbat sur les droits d'auteurs etc., Hadopi est la preuve que nos politiciens n'ont toujours rien compris au numrique) alors je reste trs pessimiste quant  l'intrt qu'ils portent  cette question.

----------


## GTSLASH

> s'arracher les cheveux pour reconstituer les donnes parpilles dans des formats propritaires qui ne seront plus supportes par personne


Si il y a une demande pour ce type de service une offre suivra ca ne fais aucun doute.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

Je vois que le grand pourfendeur de l'open source et spcialiste de la mauvaise foi se fait un plaisir de poster toutes les cinq minutes.  :;): 

Alors, il est vident que les pressions de Microsoft doivent tre normes. Le fait que Steve Ballmer avait interrompu ses vacances  l'poque pour tenter de s'opposer au projet montre que Microsoft tient particulirement  ce march. Il n'y a aucune raison pour que a ne soit pas moins vrai en 2014 qu'en 2004. Si Microsoft avait perdu  cette poque, pourquoi ils ne russiraient pas avec une autre administration ? Le tout est probablement un bras de fer entre humains et une histoire de gros sous, plutt que forcment une qualit technique de Microsoft ou une mdiocrit technique du monde libre.

GTSLASH en spcialiste du troll parle de corruption, ce qui amne forcment  la thorie du complot pour tourner en ridicule les partisans de l'Open Source. Or ce n'est probablement pas de la corruption, mais la pression d'un lobby (Microsoft donc). Aussi malheureux que cela soit, c'est la rgle en politique. Et Microsoft a l'habitude de baisser ses tarifs significativement pour gagner des parts de march, car ils en ont les moyens. A ct, les petites socits de dveloppement et de maintenance que Munich aurait pu employer pour maintenir et faire voluer son parc Linux n'a peut-tre pas les moyens de baisser les tarifs aussi bas. Cela reste la loi du march, qu'on aime ou on n'aime pas.

Les plus indniables d'un systme libre sont :
- Code disponible, ce qui permet de rassurer davantage vis--vis de la prsence de mouchards
- Prnit assure : en cas d'abandon du logiciel, grce  la prsence du source, le logiciel et les donnes pourront toujours tre repris quoi qu'il arrive
- Economie sur les licences (bien videmment)

La formation ? Ncessaire dans tous les cas. Dans le cas Linux pour apprendre les diffrences entre systmes diffrents. Dans le cas de Windows lors de la migration vers une nouvelle version (pensons ruban Office, interface Windows 8), voire changement de logiciel car rien n'indique que tous les logiciels utiliss sont Microsoft ; de plus cette socit a abandonn certains de ses propres logiciels, par exemple Money, ou Silverlight.

Le fait que les utilisateurs se plaignent que a ne soit "pas aussi bien qu'Outlook" me semble juste tre un gros prtexte. Je n'irais pas demander  mon entreprise de changer tout un SI simplement parce que le logiciel de messagerie me convient moins que le prcdent, car si je le faisais, on me rirait au nez. Et on aurait raison de le faire parce que qui, dans son entreprise, ralise l'essentiel de son travail dans un logiciel comme Outlook ?

Par contre en priode de mfiance grandissante vis--vis des socits amricaines en plein scandale de la NSA, choisir aujourd'hui de confier les donnes d'une ville ou d'un pays  une bote noire amricaine me semble pas vraiment prudent.  :;):

----------


## marsupial

Passer d'une conomie de plus de 10 millions d'euros juste  la migration, le plus dur du boulot est termin et l'investissement va enfin tre pleinement rentable, on tourne casaque pour claquer 60 millions dans une nouvelle migration... Curieuse attitude.

Le dmnagement du sige de MS  Munich doit tre accompagn d'un gros paquet d'avantages numraires pour permettre ce retour en arrire.

Je vois mal le sige de MS dmnager ultrieurement  Turin ou en Core ou au ministre du travail pour teindre tous les foyers o l'open source se rpend. Par contre, MS saura bien trouver des arguments de valeurs pcuniaires ( des offres qu'on ne peut refuser ) pour faire basculer la balance en sa faveur. Ca promet.

Quand  la pseudo tude, on parie que je ralise la mme dans un an parmi les mmes utilisateurs, ils ont exactement les mmes griefs envers MS.  ::zoubi::

----------


## Shionigami

Il y a aussi un problme de mentalit. Les Allemands ne sont pas du tout friands de changements, il faut que leur cadre soit bien dfini et ne bouge surtout pas! Je travaille en Allemagne depuis 3 ans, je sais de quoi je parle...

En plus, certains parlent comme si le fait de passer d'un OS  un autre tait inn pour tout le monde. Tout le monde n'est pas dveloppeur ou passionns d'informatique comme (j'ose esprer) la majorit des membres du forum.
Pour une personne lambda, il n'est pas franchement ais de changer d'OS, surtout quand on voit le nombre d'options sur ce genre d'OS.
Demandez  des personnes de plus de 40 ans de changer d'OS, d'habitudes, etc... vous aurez toujours et encore le mme rsultat que dans les domaines comme l'industrie, o un petit jeune vient avec de supers ides, dont personne ne veut, surtout pas les anciens, parce que a change leurs habitudes... C'est pareil dans TOUS les domaines! Et la moyenne d'age allemande ne fait qu'augmenter...

Dvelopper des solutions en interne juste pour avoir les mmes outils que ceux qui taient dispo sur un ancien OS, a a un coup trs important et, potentiellement, c'est accompagns de nombreux bugs. Il y a des labo qui prfreraient passer  Linux pour faire des conomies, mais, parce que les logiciels ne sont que sur Mac OS, ils dpensent une fortune dans chaque machine pour avoir les logiciels qui ne sont QUE sur l'OS d'Apple, pour les raisons cites prcdemment (encore du vcu).

Il est sr que ce genre de mentalit est assez dsolante, mais c'est ainsi... malheureusement...

----------


## Invit

Arrter de dblatrer du pourquoi de cette dcision plus que logique et raisonnable, bande de pro linux.

A trop forc l'open source, voil comment on se prend un coup de boule de la part des utilisateurs de windows depuis toujours.

Retourner donc  vos codes sources et amliorer votre "OS" pour une plus simple utilisation, au lieu de dnier que linux n'est fait que pour les curieux drogu de programmation avec vos "milliards "de fichier rien que dans un petit dossier.



Peace

----------


## Tryph

a y est GTSLASH nous ressort son 3e compte...

----------


## Saverok

Le retour arrire n'est pas crdible pour Munich
Changer 2 fois de systme en si peu de temps pertuberai bien plus les utilisateurs que le passage  LiMux

C'est du lobbying bien huil pour dcourager les annonces et intentions de migration des autres administrations de part le monde qui prennent le cas de Munich en rfrence
"ce qui compte, ce n'est pas la vrit mais la manire de la prsenter", telle est la devise du lobbying dans tous les domaines

Peut importe le projet, on trouvera toujours des rfractaires au changement et cela n'a rien  voir avec les solutions propritaires ou open source
J'ai eu sur un projet des utilisateurs trs mcontent par un changement de couleur d  la nouvelle charte graphique de leur entreprise ! C'est dire la crdibilit de se genre de propos
Etant donn les changements radicaux d'ergonomie apports par W8, on peut tre sr qu'on aurait eu les mmes types de plaintes
Il n'y a qu' voir le nombre de plainte qu'il y a eu avec la disparition du menu dmarrer pour s'en rendre compte

La nostalgie fait partie de la nature humaine
Les rengaines du type "c'tait mieux avant" ou "on a toujours fait comme a" sont bien connues

Les analyses sur les cots me font doucement rire
On a une estimation faite par le fournisseur de service dont on sait que c'est sous valu (vous avez dj fait des chiffrages d'EAV prsents sans modif  un client ? Le commercial effectue toujours une petite rduc pour que la pilule passe mieux sachant pertinemment que le budget ne sera pas tenu)
Vous avez dj particip  un projet d'envergure qui a tenu le budget et les dlai ? ( partir de 50JH et plus, c'est impossible, alors sur 10 ans...)
Et l, on prend pour vrit la comparaison d'une estimation et du cot rel d'un projet finalis, laissez moi rire  ::aie::

----------


## kain_tn

> Il y a aussi un problme de mentalit. Les Allemands ne sont pas du tout friands de changements, il faut que leur cadre soit bien dfini et ne bouge surtout pas! Je travaille en Allemagne depuis 3 ans, je sais de quoi je parle...
> 
> En plus, certains parlent comme si le fait de passer d'un OS  un autre tait inn pour tout le monde. Tout le monde n'est pas dveloppeur ou passionns d'informatique comme (j'ose esprer) la majorit des membres du forum.
> Pour une personne lambda, il n'est pas franchement ais de changer d'OS, surtout quand on voit le nombre d'options sur ce genre d'OS.
> Demandez  des personnes de plus de 40 ans de changer d'OS, d'habitudes, etc... vous aurez toujours et encore le mme rsultat que dans les domaines comme l'industrie, o un petit jeune vient avec de supers ides, dont personne ne veut, surtout pas les anciens, parce que a change leurs habitudes... C'est pareil dans TOUS les domaines! Et la moyenne d'age allemande ne fait qu'augmenter...
> 
> Dvelopper des solutions en interne juste pour avoir les mmes outils que ceux qui taient dispo sur un ancien OS, a a un coup trs important et, potentiellement, c'est accompagns de nombreux bugs. Il y a des labo qui prfreraient passer  Linux pour faire des conomies, mais, parce que les logiciels ne sont que sur Mac OS, ils dpensent une fortune dans chaque machine pour avoir les logiciels qui ne sont QUE sur l'OS d'Apple, pour les raisons cites prcdemment (encore du vcu).
> 
> Il est sr que ce genre de mentalit est assez dsolante, mais c'est ainsi... malheureusement...


Oui, tu certainement raison. Mais passer de XP  8, de Office 2003  Office 365, a revient galement  changer les habitudes... D'une faon ou d'une autre, il vont avoir droit  ce changement.

----------


## Bousk

> Compltement biais leur tude. En gros a a couter bonbon en cout de formation... et alors quand c'tait windows, y'a pas eu de cout de formation?


Figure-toi que Microsoft Windows est le plus prsent sur les ordinateurs personnels, donc les couts de formation sont quasi nuls : tout le monde ou presque y est auto-form chez soi




> En plus de a, les frais de formations sont cloturs, maintenant il reste les cout de maj de lience des logiciel libres  partir de maintenant et qui sont.... gratuit.
> Alors que mettre  jour les licenses des produits M$ vont couter de l'argent en plus.


Et les dveloppeurs qui vont les faire ces mises  jour, ils le font gratuitement aussi ?  ::roll::  

License Office 2013 : 539 : http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/...A_FR_GooglePLA
Ca reprsente rien face  un salaire  payer.
License Windows 8.1 PRo : 279 : http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/...ctID.288553300
L encore, over peanuts  ct d'un salaire.
Reste le cout des machines  upgrader,  priori le plus important.
Voyons ce que propose DELL (j'ai quasi toujours vu du DELL dans les bureaux o je suis pass)
http://www.dell.com/fr/entreprise/p/...r&s=bsd&~ck=mn
On va se "contenter" de "Bureautique avance", largement suffisant  priori : ~500 - et quip de Windows 7 Pro 64 bits (p-e mme 8.1 je comprends pas totalement leur prsentation) - donc en plus on conomise la license Windows !?

Total : 1000-1300 par poste
On est toujours en dessous d'un seul salaire.
Aprs je ne sais pas combien de temps de support fournit une license Windows, y'a-t-il une limite dans le temps avant de la renouveler ?

edit: et l il s'agit de prix unitaire, faut ensuite ajouter les ristournes pour cause de volume




> Cette tude ne calcule pas assez sur le long terme, et omet des couts qu' engendrer les produits M$.


Sur le long terme, je reste convaincu que le cout d'une license c'est peanuts  ct de X salaires de dveloppeurs pour assurer maintenance et volution. Munich semble de cet avis.

----------


## Bestel74

En tout cas on pourra dire que jamais les logiciels libres n'auront autant dfray la chronique que depuis quelques mois  ::mouarf:: 
Tout ces trolls et fariboles ne sont que le signe du changement qui est entrain de s'oprer en coulisse...

Richard, Linus, ouvrez grand vos yeux, votre rgne arrive  :8-): 

Apple sans Jobs, Microsoft sans (de moins en moins) Gates... Mais c'est un vritable tapis rouge  ::P:

----------


## Saverok

> Figure-toi que Microsoft Windows est le plus prsent sur les ordinateurs personnels, donc les couts de formation sont quasi nuls : tout le monde ou presque y est auto-form chez soi


Bien videment, tout le monde a un W8 chez soi  ::weird:: 
Et tout le monde est pass  l'interface ModernUI en un rien de temps  ::weird:: 
Mme pour des informaticiens habitus aux changements, a en a perturb plus d'un en j'en connais beaucoup qui ont faire un rollback  W7 alors imagine un peu le cas d'une secrtaire de 50 ans




> Et les dveloppeurs qui vont les faire ces mises  jour, ils le font gratuitement aussi ?  
> 
> License Office 2013 : 539 : http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/...A_FR_GooglePLA
> Ca reprsente rien face  un salaire  payer.
> License Windows 8.1 PRo : 279 : http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/...ctID.288553300
> L encore, over peanuts  ct d'un salaire.
> Reste le cout des machines  upgrader,  priori le plus important.
> Voyons ce que propose DELL (j'ai quasi toujours vu du DELL dans les bureaux o je suis pass)
> http://www.dell.com/fr/entreprise/p/...r&s=bsd&~ck=mn
> ...


Tu bosses dans la vente de confiture ?  ::aie:: 
Tu parles du principes que c'est Munich qui va effectuer l'intgralit des dev de LibreOffice (ou OpenOffice, je ne sais plus ce qu'ils ont choisi mais peu importe)
La communaut sert  quoi ????
De mme pour le noyau linux et tous les autres outils standards...

Ensuite, pour les outils spcifiques  l'administration de Munich, c'est exactement pareil que sous Windows, il faut les mettre  jour et l, c'est du dev spec
Rien  voir avec le type de licence ou la techno
Une volution de format Office ou LibreOffice en dev spec, c'est la mme chose
Une volution d'un outil spec dvelopp en .Net, Java, C, C++, Qt, etc... c'est la mme chose

Et puis, c'est quoi cette btise de comparer le salaire d'un dev avec le cot d'un renouvellement de poste ???
Tu crois qu'un dveloppeur  plein temps va venir dvelopper de zro  chaque fois sur tous les postes un  un ???
Les dploiement distribu, tu connais ?
Je bosse actuellement sur un appli utilise sur 25 000 postes avec maj hebdomadaire, j'aurai l'air con si je devais me dplacer sur chaque poste pour installer les upgrades  ::aie:: 

Merci pour la rigolade
Tu as illumin ma journe

----------


## Soward

Totalement d'accord avec Saverok.

Bousk tu compare deux choses sur des volumes completement diffrents.
Tu parles de 1000 par poste (au minimum) et le salaire d'un dev (allez disons 3000), mais on parle de 15000 postes et pour la maintenance des logiciels d'une 50aines de developpeurs maximum donc ce n'est pas du tout comparable.

----------


## benjani13

Tiens, c'est trange mon post a t supprim... Je pourrais savoir pourquoi? Je reposte donc:




> Sur le long terme, je reste convaincu que le cout d'une license c'est peanuts  ct de X salaires de dveloppeurs pour assurer maintenance et volution. Munich semble de cet avis.


J'ai pas compris cet argument rpt plusieurs fois dans ce threads. Pourquoi si jinstalle un Open/Libre Office  la place de mon Microsoft Office j'aurais besoin d'un dveloppeur???

Pour des logiciels maisons je veux bien l'entendre mais, dans tous les cas, le dveloppeur on l'avait dj non?

De plus, pour les licences, elles seront  renouveler toutes les x annes, il faut avoir une vision  long terme.

----------


## Saverok

> Bousk tu compare deux choses sur des volumes completement diffrents.
> Tu parles de 1000 par poste (au minimum) et le salaire d'un dev (allez disons 3000), mais on parle de 15000 postes et pour la maintenance des logiciels d'une 50aines de developpeurs maximum donc ce n'est pas du tout comparable.


De mme, les licences pour les pro ne sont pas vendus  l'unit mais en package
Les entreprises achtent une licence valable pour X milliers de postes avec des prix dgressifs

Compare ce qui est comparable

Ce qui est vrai, c'est que l'quipe de dev doit tre plus importante que lorsque le parc tait sous Windows car il y a des outils supplmentaires  maintenir (LiMux, par exemple mais pas l'intgralit de l'OS, juste les spec l o l'intgralit est pris en charge par Microsoft avec Windows)
Donc, ce qu'il faut voir, c'est si les X dveloppeurs embauchs en plus reprsentent un cot suprieur  la somme : licences + upgrade hardware + support pro (car les entreprises payent pour un support complmentaire et ne se contente pas du support standard inclus dans la licence)

Note :
Dans le cas du libre, les fondations proposent galement un support pro mais cela peut tre pris en charge par les dveloppeurs spcifiquement embauchs pour la maintenance de LiMux l o cela est impossible dans le cas des solutions propritaires...

----------


## Tryph

entirement d'accord avec Saverok aussi.

cette comparaison n'a pas le moindre sens.

en fait je me demande si c'est de la mauvaise foi ou une simple erreur de raisonnement, mais 15 000 poste  1 000-1 300, a fait quand mme entre 15 et 19.5 millions d'euros...
y a de quoi embaucher une sacre belle quipe pendant des annes  ce prix l...
en partant sur une base brute de 3 000 (bordel le jour ou j'arrive  a je paye le champagne) et en comptant des charges  la franaise (et tout le monde "sait" sur les charges sont trs leve en France), a fait environ 6 000 le mois de paye pour un developpeur.
a fait donc entre 2 500 et 3 250 mois/dev... (soit entre 208 et 270 dveloppeurs pour un an, ou 20 dveloppeurs entre 10.4 et 13.5 ans)

et puis mme si c'est effectivement ce qui se passait (l'embauche d'une quipe de dveloppeurs pendant des annes), il semble que a serait pas pire que de payer ces millions a des grosse multinationale qui feront de l'vasion fiscale et qui reverseront que dalle  la socit.
les dveloppeur, eux au moins, consommeront et paieront leurs impts.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour




> Tiens, c'est trange mon post a t supprim...


Erreur de manipulation de ma part, j'allais t'en avertir.





> J'ai pas compris cet argument rpt plusieurs fois dans ce threads. Pourquoi si jinstalle un Open/Libre Office  la place de mon Microsoft Office j'aurais besoin d'un dveloppeur???


Pour avoir vcu il y a longtemps un projet de migration (pas linux, mais MS Office vers OpenOffice), voil le constat qui a t fait et abandonn :

Il ne s'agit pas que le remplacement d'un logiciel, mais tous les petits bouts qui vont avec :

Les macros VBA sous Excel.
Les publipostage sous Word.
etc..

Chaque service a son petit bricolage, ce n'est donc pas un tout  changer en une fois.

On avait fait le totale de tout ce qui existait et surprise c'tait immense  refaire et tout les besoins des utilisateurs.

De plus il y a tout les logiciels qui te sortent du Excel.

Ce n'est pas seulement un remplacement, c'est un suivi, sachant que beaucoup d'utilisateurs se dbrouillaient sur Excel, mais avec LibreOffice ils ont tout  rapprendre en terme de dveloppement, et sachant que 99 % se ne sont pas des pros de la ligne de code.



Philippe

----------


## Bestel74

> Les macros VBA sous Excel.
> Les publipostage sous Word.
> etc..


macro VBA sous Excel, j'ai mme vu des logiciels entier de gestion dvelopp avec a.
Des horribles usine  gaz  ::aie::  Pauvre PC  ::mouarf:: 

En tout cas a montre bien les problmes que peuvent apporter les solutions propritaires, aucune reprise possible des travaux effectus prcdemment, et ce mme lors d'une simple utilisation des ces outils...  ::(:

----------


## Invit

> En tout cas a montre bien les problmes que peuvent apporter les solutions propritaires, aucune reprise possible des travaux effectus prcdemment, et ce mme lors d'une simple utilisation des ces outils...


L'inverse posera galement le mme problme, si par exemple de LibreOffice je veux migrer vers MS Office.

----------


## Saverok

Les comparaisons sont super ardues vues le nombre de paramtres  prendre en compte

Il y aura galement des upgrades hardware sous LiMux (ils vont pas garder les mmes PC 30 ans quand mme)
Par contre, ces renouvellements de postes seront lisss dans le temps
Ils se feront au cas par cas cela les besoins
Cela ne sera pas impos par l'diteur mais dcid par l'quipe infra de Munich
C'est ce dont je parle sans arrt avec l'indpendance de la gouvernance du parc IT
Je trouve inadmissible qu'une entreprise extrieure (trangre de surcrot), puisse dicter la gestion du parc IT d'une administration

Lorsque Munich tait sous Windows, elle tait cliente de Microsoft et non l'inverse
"Le client est roi" comme dit l'adage
C'est le client qui dcide et non le prestataire de service
Microsoft est devenu tellement norme que son arrogance lui a fait perdre ce principe de base

----------


## Bestel74

> L'inverse posera galement le mme problme, si par exemple de LibreOffice je veux migrer vers MS Office.


Oui le problme se pose avec Microsoft, pas de problme si tu passe d'open office  libre office par exemple !
C'est toujours la solution propritaire le problme (oui je sais c'est facile)

Je suis un peu de mauvaise foi, mais par contre l'utilisation de libre office / open office est liquidation-judiciaire proof  ::P:

----------


## Invit

> Oui le problme se pose avec Microsoft, pas de problme si tu passe d'open office  libre office par exemple !


Avec la sparation des deux est-on sr de la compatibilit, mme si c'est le mme format (thoriquement) on pourra au fur et  mesure des versions avoir des diffrences non ngligeables pour les migrations, mais je pense plus grables.

Philippe

----------


## GTSLASH

BONJOUR !!!!   ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  

(oui j'ai fais la fte cette nuit  ::chin::  mais ca n'a rien a avoir avec Munich)

C'est assez marrant de voir vos commentaires et votre mauvaise fois quand tous vos argument tombe a l'eau. J'avoue savourer le moment.

Le libre n'a aucune chance fasse a Microsoft on vient encore une fois de le voir. Il y a des tas d'exemple qui le prouve (prouvait ? )(Munich, PSA, Marseille, Vienne, et j'en passe...)

La philosophie du libre est certes intressante mais ca ne fonctionnera pas ainsi sur cette plante. (c'est peut etre dommage , ok mais c'est comme a)

La raison principale tant le *cout* de dveloppement et de maintenance des fonctionnalits ncessaires trop importante (c'est pas moi qui le dit)  Et la NSA ils s'en astique le chicon avec apparemment  :;):  

Donc mme gratuit c'est trop cher. (j'ai dj entendu a quelque part non ?  ::roll:: )

http://www.economist.com/blogs/babba.../desktop-linux

le site economist.com c'est assez crdible ?

Je dirais bien que l'cosystme .Net y est pour beaucoup mais est ce encore ncessaire ?

Mais je vous laisse vous dfouler sur mes points c'est un bon dfouloir, ca vous fera du bien  ::mouarf::  Target => -1000

----------


## kain_tn

> Le libre n'a aucune chance fasse a Microsoft on vient encore une fois de le voir. Il y a des tas d'exemple qui le prouve (prouvait ? )(Munich, PSA, Marseille, Vienne, et j'en passe...)


C'est marrant comme tu occultes systmatiquement certains exemples qui ont fait le chemin inverse avec entre autres la NASA, le gouvernement Chinois, La gendarmerie Franaise, la SASSA en Afrique du Sud, la Maison Blanche, le Dpartement de la Dfense Amricain, la US Navy, et mon prfr, spcial ddicace  GTSLASH: l'iRN (Internet Research and Investigation Network, dans la police scientifique des Pays-Bas)  ::mouarf:: 

Si a t'intresse, c'est ici  ::): 

Au passage, comme je le disais dans un autre post, PSA est LE cas  ne pas suivre tant donn que leur management a coul (volontairement?) par leur incomptence une entreprise parfaitement capable! Donc leurs choix stratgiques, honntement...




> La philosophie du libre est certes intressante mais ca ne fonctionnera pas ainsi sur cette plante. (c'est peut etre dommage , ok mais c'est comme a)
> 
> La raison principale tant le *cout* de dveloppement et de maintenance des fonctionnalits ncessaires trop importante (c'est pas moi qui le dit)  Et la NSA ils s'en astique le chicon avec apparemment  
> 
> Donc mme gratuit c'est trop cher. (j'ai dj entendu a quelque part non ? )
> 
> http://www.economist.com/blogs/babba.../desktop-linux
> 
> le site economist.com c'est assez crdible ?
> ...


Puisque c'est si gentiment demand  ::mouarf:: 

Alors dj le lien que tu cites est un blog hberg par The Economist. Pour ce qui est du srieux du contenu, je me contenterai de te citer un lien vers le premier commentaire de ce contenu http://www.economist.com/comment/134...omment-1341350  ::mouarf:: 

 ton service  ::D:

----------


## GTSLASH

Je te laisse parcourir (et ce n'est qu'en France et pour des entreprises de plus de 1000 employs) : 

http://www.microsoft.com/france/refe...b-43919d953387

J'ai parcouru le site allemand et c'est encore plus intressants.

----------


## kain_tn

> Je te laisse parcourir (et ce n'est qu'en France et pour des entreprises de plus de 1000 employs) : 
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/france/refe...b-43919d953387
> 
> J'ai parcouru le site allemand et c'est encore plus intressants.


Tu n'as vraiment pas de chance avec les liens: il se trouve que j'ai travaill avec le premier partenaire de Microsoft cit dans ton lien et que a a t la pire exprience technique de ma vie! Srieusement, c'tait  la limite d'un sketch tellement je n'arrivais pas  croire au niveau de dlabrement de leur SI et  leur manque de comptence!  ::ptdr::

----------


## bumblee

> Retourner donc  vos codes sources et amliorer votre "OS" pour une plus simple utilisation, au lieu de dnier que linux n'est fait que pour les curieux drogu de programmation avec vos "milliards "de fichier rien que dans un petit dossier.


Si j'tais toi, je ne m'aventurerais pas sur ce chemin l. Mon tout premier ordinateur (j'avais 8 ans) tait sous Linux et je me suis trs bien dbrouill. Linux est beaucoup plus "user-friendly" que Windows que tu utilises srement. Prenons par exemple Ubuntu, qui est la distribution grand public la plus connue : des dpts officiels donc pas de recherche sur Internet avec le risque de se choper un virus, la plupart des logiciels les plus utiles dj installs, et (pour l'instant et je prie pour que cela dure) pas besoin d'anti-virus.  :;):

----------


## Saverok

> BONJOUR !!!!   
> 
> (oui j'ai fais la fte cette nuit  )
> 
> C'est assez marrant de voir vos commentaires et votre mauvaise fois quand tous vos argument tombe a l'eau. J'avoue savourer le moment.
> 
> Le libre n'a aucune chance fasse a Microsoft on vient encore une fois de le voir. Il y a des tas d'exemple qui le prouve (prouvait ? )(Munich, PSA, Marseille, Vienne, et j'en passe...)
> 
> La philosophie du libre est certes intressante mais ca ne fonctionnera pas ainsi sur cette plante. (c'est peut etre dommage , ok mais c'est comme a)
> ...


BONJOUR  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen:: 
Merci pour la lecture
Article trs intressant
Par contre, The Economist ne dtient pas la vrit absolu et ce journal est connu pour son positionnement trs libral (rien de plus normal pour un journal conomique me direz-vous)
Donc une conomie base sur le partage n'est pas trop la tasse de th de ce journal (en mme temps, quand on soutient contre vents et marr l'OMC, quoi de plus normal)
De mme qu'un journal orient  gauche ne fera pas la mme analyse (je peux te sortir une tude de la Linux Foundation en total contradiction avec celle de The Economist)
Brandir une seule source et crier  la victoire est un peu petit
On se rattache  ce qu'on peut  ::aie::  (facile je jais, mais j'aime bien  ::mrgreen::  )

Cependant, l'analyse du journal est trs intressante, voir carrment pertinente par moment, cela alimente le dbat et je kiffe a  ::): 
Bon, les conclusions sont un peu expditives (avis personnel subjectif)
Je serai plus d'avis que l'open source a un cot quivalent  une solution propritaire (je ne suis pas un fanatique de l'open source)

Par contre, les avantages lis  l'open source en font une solution sans gale fasse au propritaire surtout dans le cas du service public, je m'explique :
* indpendance dans l'administration du parc IT (le service infra est totalement libre, sa stratgie n'est pas dicte par l'diteur)
* gestion ultra fine des volutions (l o un diteur centralise les demandes et fait des choix qui peuvent ne pas correspondre  ceux voulus)
* ouverture du code qui enrichi le domaine public (on parle d'une administration, l'argent public enrichi le savoir public, c'est trs dmocratique comme mode de fonctionnement)
* utilisation systmatique de formats ouverts (ce n'est pas  ladministration d'imposer des outils  ses administrs + totale libert sur les migrations futures)
* soutien de l'emploi local (les volutions  apporter  l'OS sont ralises localement et non par l'diteur bas  l'tranger)
* absence de backdoor NSA (il y a autant de faille dans le libre que dans le proprio, mais au moins, dans le libres, on n'ouvre pas la porte  la NSA qui est un service secret tranger ==> on parle de service public et donc, de scurit nationale)

Bref, du point de vu strictement conomique, y a dbat et a ne se joue pas  grand chose 
Par contre, sur le plan politique, y a pas photo

----------


## GTSLASH

@Saverok Oui tous incomptent sauf toi je connais la musique. Mais a ne change rien.


Alais  :;):  arrte de rsister passe de l'autre cot  ::mrgreen::  

Phase 1 : http://www.visualstudio.com/download...sual-studio-vs

et aprs peut etre :

http://careers.microsoft.com/

----------


## GTSLASH

> Brandir une seule source et crier  la victoire est un peu petit


Meme si je suis d'accord a 90% avec ton post. J'ai deja mis des liens vers des rfrence dchec de l'OpenSource et de russite de Microsoft. 

Il y a des milliers de rfrence sur les sites de Microsoft dans le monde.

Celle la tait intressante et je me demande si c'est disponible dans le libre : 




> http://www.microsoft.com/casestudies...D=710000002958


Et concernant le site economist.com, oui il est libral mais vu que c'est cette ide la qui dirige notre conomie c'est pertinent.

----------


## Invit

Il y a une panne gnral d'argumentation ou quoi.


BATTEZ VOUS  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie:: 

Je veux du UFC version geeks  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## kain_tn

> Il y a une panne gnral d'argumentation ou quoi.
> 
> 
> BATTEZ VOUS 
> 
> Je veux du UFC version geeks


C'est dj bien parti vu que tu utilises deux comptes, sans doute pour faire croire que tu n'es pas tout seul dans ton camp :p

Petite astuce: tu peux crer un troisime compte pour faire la contre-argumentation et comme a tu pourras t'amuser tout seul  ::mrgreen::

----------


## GTSLASH

> e service infra est totalement libre, sa stratgie n'est pas dicte par l'diteur





> l o un diteur centralise les demandes et fait des choix qui peuvent ne pas correspondre  ceux voulus





> ce n'est pas  ladministration d'imposer des outils  ses administrs + totale libert sur les migrations futures


MSOffice est tres largement dominant la dedans donc c'est le standard vu que c'est le plus utilise (on est pas d'accord je sais)

Et tous ces 'avantages' on un cout trop important compar au liberts que ca amnerait.




> les volutions  apporter  l'OS sont ralises localement et non par l'diteur bas  l'tranger


Je n'y crois pas. Crer de lemploie pour simplement crer de lemploie ne sert a rien. Un emplois doit tre crer si il y a un besoin derrire et surtout si c'est rentable. Le laissez faire par Microsoft (qui revient a mutualiser le support) est plus intressant financirement. (encore une fois le principe de la mutualisation (pas mal pour un NL non ?  :;):  )




> absence de backdoor NSA


D'accord mais apparemment ca ne rentre pas en compte pour beaucoup de monde.

----------


## Bestel74

> Il y a une panne gnral d'argumentation ou quoi.
> 
> 
> BATTEZ VOUS 
> 
> Je veux du UFC version geeks


Le problme c'est que pour se battre il faut tre 2, et l face  nos arguments de libriste, on nous donne jamais compltement tord  :8-): 

La lobbyisme logiciel proprio sessouffle / perd de crdibilit (renforc par les affaires d'espionnage ?), les administrations europenne franchissent le pas : victoire  :;):

----------


## Saverok

> @Saverok Oui tous incomptent sauf toi je connais la musique. Mais a ne change rien.


J'vite au plus possible de citer Microsoft (je parle d'diteur ou de solution propritaire)
The Economist n'est pas incomptent, loin de l (c'est une revue de rfrence) mais c'est un journal partisan (la vrai neutralit n'existe pas mais celle de ce journal est particulirement affiche)

Microsoft fait de bons produits mais l n'est pas la question
La stratgie commerciale de cette entreprise est dsastreuse et son lobbying est l'un des plus agressif qui existe
Le mastodonte qui crase tout  la manire d'un dictateur qui rduit au silence tous ses opposants
Cette entreprise a au final dtruit plus d'emploi dans le monde que la crise de 2008 par les abus de sa position dominante
Autrement dit, je ne critique pas ses produits, je peste contre sa culture d'entreprise arrogante
Ce n'est pas  Microsoft d'imposer les migrations d'OS  ses clients
Une entreprise se doit d'tre au service de ses clients
Je comprends parfaitement la fin du support gratuit d'XP (une licence n'a pas une dure de vie infinie) mais pas sa fin totale
Microsoft aurait d proposer pour tous ses clients (et pas uniquement les grosses entreprises et administrations au cas par cas qui ont les moyens), la poursuite d'un support par abonnement payant. a, c'est mon point de vu.
Le clients migreront par choix, par la qualit de l'OS et non avec un couteau sous la gorge


Le business model des solutions propritaires fonctionne parfaitement dans beaucoup de cas et des milliers d'entreprises l'ont adopt  travers le monde
Par contre, dans le cas du service public, je suis contre car je ne trouve pas a dmocratique (je ne vais pas rpter mon post prcdent)

Le secteur priv fait ce qu'il veut, pas le service public
En tant que citoyen, je pense avoir un droit de regard lgitime sur la gestion des administrations de mon pays
Il y a certains principes fondateurs de la dmocratie qui se retranscrivent dans le monde numrique et que l'on retrouve dans le modle open source, pas dans le propritaire

----------


## GTSLASH

> C'est dj bien parti vu que tu utilises deux comptes, sans doute pour faire croire que tu n'es pas tout seul dans ton camp :p


C'est pas moi dsol. Et des UFC je sais mme pas ce que c'est  ::mrgreen::

----------


## GTSLASH

> Cette entreprise a au final dtruit plus d'emploi dans le monde que la crise de 2008


Ne confond pas Microsoft et l'informatique. L'informatique c'est a la base automatiser des processus qui normalement sont fait par des homme donc des emplois. Il faut s'adapter c'est tous. Combien de libraries on ferm a cause d'internet ?




> Ce n'est pas  Microsoft d'imposer les migrations d'OS  ses clients


Frenchement 13 ans d'XP c'est plus qu'assez. C'est vous qui ne voulez pas vous adapter.




> je pense avoir un droit de regard lgitime sur la gestion des administrations de mon pays


Vous l'avez. Ca s'apelle voter. La France est une democratie.


Le passage de Microsoft a l'OpenSource est tres interessant du point de vue tactique commerciale. Sous Bill Gate c'etait l'affrontement direct : L'OpenSource c'est le communisme c'est mal (et on sait la peur des USA du rouge)

Maintenant au lieu dattaquer l'OpenSource ils y sont (a leur manir mais ils y sont)

Resultat : La communaut maintient leur produits, ils ont des cerveaux gratuit et beaucoup de critique deviennent non-fonde.

Utilise ton ennemis/concurrent en ta faveur au lieu de l'affronter de face.

----------


## Invit

> Le problme c'est que pour se battre il faut tre 2, et l face  nos arguments de libriste, on nous donne jamais compltement tord


Personnellement je ne pense pas que vous ayez tord, il y a du bon et du moins bon comme partout, *tout dpend du contexte*.

*Ce qui me dsole, c'est que vous vouliez absolument imposer votre choix, donc vous ne valez pas mieux que les solutions propritaires comme MS que vous critiquez pour sa politique..*

Personnellement je suis Windows et Office pour raison personnel et professionnel, car ce que je fais avec le pack Office ne peut tre fait avec LibreOffice, et je peux vous dire que j'ai test comme beaucoup de solutions libres.

Philippe

----------


## Bestel74

> *Ce qui me dsole, c'est que vous vouliez absolument imposer votre choix, donc vous ne valez pas mieux que les solutions propritaires comme MS que vous critiquez pour sa politique..*


On dfends nos choix, on impose rien du tout.

Concernant les administrations Franaise, l c'est clair que l'on cherche  imposer le libre, et pour plein de bonnes raison (invoqus plus haut), mais on a pas de dessous de table  donner nous, c'est grce  des arguments que nous gagnons des marchs, pas grce  notre influence/argent !

Mme rsultat, mais absolument pas avec les mme mthodes, ni les mme but !

----------


## benjani13

> *Ce qui me dsole, c'est que vous vouliez absolument imposer votre choix, donc vous ne valez pas mieux que les solutions propritaires comme MS que vous critiquez pour sa politique..*


Malheureusement c'est comme a partout et pour tout domaine (Il n'y a qu'a voir tout dbat politique, l'un dit noir, l'autre dit blanc, et inversement). Finalement, nous sommes dans la Matrix! Nous sommes dans un monde binaire!
J'ai l'impression que si quelqu'un pse le pour et le contraire dans un dbat, il passera pour un simplet, ou quelqu'un qui ne sait pas se dcider. Je trouve a vraiment dommage.

Sinon, je suis assez d'accord avec Saverok concernant les administrations.

----------


## Invit

> c'est grce  des arguments que nous gagnons des marchs, pas grce  notre influence/argent !


Je suis d'accord sur ce point, mais c'est pas MS qui m'impose d'utiliser Office, c'est la qualit du logiciel qui me permet de rpondre  mon besoin et je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas, comme une grande majorit.

L'administration est un cas  part qui ne voir que l'conomie, alors que les socits voient plutt lefficacit, attention, je ne dis pas que c'est toujours le cas, mais je que c'est comme cela la plupart du temps.

Philippe

----------


## Invit

OK,

Posons l'ide que bill gates et steeves jobs furent assassiner par ce cher linus torvald(superman)  l'poque  ::aie:: 


Je n'oserais mme pas imaginer comment le monde tournerait.   ::mrgreen:: .


WELCOME TO LINUS WORLD  ::aie:: 


je vous laisse  vos imaginations  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> OK,
> 
> Posons l'ide que bill gates et steeves jobs furent assassiner par ce cher linus torvald(superman)  l'poque 
> 
> 
> Je n'oserais mme pas imaginer comment le monde tournerait.  .
> 
> 
> WELCOME TO LINUS WORLD 
> ...


Ou peut-tre l'anarchie, comme tout est libre, chacun fait se qu'il veut, 1000 distributions, des versions diffrentes de LibreOffice, etc...
Comment s'y retrouver ? Personne ne peut dire ce que cela serait devenu.

----------


## Saverok

> OK,
> 
> Posons l'ide que bill gates et steeves jobs furent assassiner par ce cher linus torvald(superman)  l'poque 
> 
> 
> Je n'oserais mme pas imaginer comment le monde tournerait.  .
> 
> 
> WELCOME TO LINUS WORLD 
> ...


Poste un nouveau topic dans la catgorie fiction
Ca peut tre fendard

PS : Linus en Superman ??  ::calim2::  Tu fumes quoi ?  ::aie::

----------


## Bestel74

> J'ai l'impression que si quelqu'un pse le pour et le contraire dans un dbat, il passera pour un simplet, ou quelqu'un qui ne sait pas se dcider. Je trouve a vraiment dommage.


Le compromis (gris) arrive lorsqu'il faut rellement prendre une dcision.
La il s'agit de discuter du libre vs propritaire dans le secteur publique, c'est un vaste sujet et il y a moulte choses  prendre en compte !

Pourquoi serait-il mal de dbattre avec passion ?

----------


## imikado

> Je suis d'accord sur ce point, mais c'est pas MS qui m'impose d'utiliser Office, c'est la qualit du logiciel qui me permet de rpondre  mon besoin et je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas, comme une grande majorit.


On pourrait le vrifier avec un vrai format ouvert et introprable, ce qui manque aujourd'hui (pour open xml) c'est le vba :
Aujourd'hui, malheureusement, si on veut "juste" changer de logiciel, il faut convertir ses macros en python/openoffice basic... : ce qui prend pas mal de temps.
Avec un rel format interoprable et norm, on pourrait, en fonction de ses besoins et de son budget choisir d'investir ou non dans une suite  300 euros  :;): 
C'est la cas dans la PAO: adobe propose par exemple un photoshop "light"  moindre cots et l'on peut choisir de payer 1000 euros pour la version CS.
Ou on peut galement dcider d'utiliser Gimp pour faire ses retouches photos  :;): 
Dans le format vectoriel on peut diter un format svg " la main" , avec un script ou avec un logiciel comme inkscape (l'avantage d'un format ouvert et norm )

Le royaume Uni a bien fait d'imposer l'utilisation de l'ODF, libre  microsoft de proposer une bonne prise en charge de ce ce format ouvert et norm  :;):

----------


## Bestel74

> Je suis d'accord sur ce point, mais c'est pas MS qui m'impose d'utiliser Office, c'est la qualit du logiciel qui me permet de rpondre  mon besoin et je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas, comme une grande majorit.


Je pense que si, tu es assez seul. Je ne pense pas qu'normment de monde utilise vraiment la suite office.
Libre office rponds  la grande majorit des besoins.




> L'administration est un cas  part qui ne voir que l'conomie, alors que les socits voient plutt lefficacit, attention, je ne dis pas que c'est toujours le cas, mais je que c'est comme cela la plupart du temps.
> Philippe


C'est exactement pour a que nous nous gosillons  dire : mettons du libres dans toutes les instances publique !!!!

D'ailleurs on ne parle que de a ici, non ?

----------


## kain_tn

> Je suis d'accord sur ce point, mais c'est pas MS qui m'impose d'utiliser Office, c'est la qualit du logiciel qui me permet de rpondre  mon besoin et je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas, comme une grande majorit.


On est d'accord sur le premier point mais je trouve compltement subjectif d'affirmer qu'une grande majorit est dans le mme cas que toi. Tu as des chiffres pour avancer a?  :;): 




> L'administration est un cas  part qui ne voir que l'conomie, alors que les socits voient plutt lefficacit, attention, je ne dis pas que c'est toujours le cas, mais je que c'est comme cela la plupart du temps.


Le problme des administrations est qu'elles sont ronges par les guerres de politique; c'est la raison pour laquelle seuls les cots peuvent faire la diffrence en gnral. a ne veut pas dire qu'une administration ne peut pas tre efficace. Je suis toujours surpris par l'efficacit des administrations Canadiennes et Suisses, en comparaison avec mes retours sur les administrations Franaises.  noter galement que certaines administrations Franaises  l'tranger sont trs efficaces. Par exemple, certain consulats.

D'autre part, je pense que tu as raison pour les petites entreprises. En revanche, toujours d'aprs mon propre ressentiment, ds qu'une entreprise dpasse une certaine taille, elle se retrouve avec les mmes problmes que les administrations: la politique. Et l on perd toute notion d'efficacit. Un trs bon exemple, pour ceux qui ont connu a: les grandes banques.

----------


## GTSLASH

> Je ne pense pas qu'normment de monde utilise vraiment la suite office.


 ::calim2::  Je pense qu'il te faut de l'air, ouvre la fenetre

----------


## Tryph

> *Ce qui me dsole, c'est que vous vouliez absolument imposer votre choix, donc vous ne valez pas mieux que les solutions propritaires comme MS que vous critiquez pour sa politique..*


c'est une blague...?

il me semble qu'on voit pas une horde de libristes debarquer sur chaque sur chaque news qui parlent d'autre chose que du libre pour foutre la merde. exemple:
Des crans bleus et des erreurs signales suite  linstallation du Patch Tuesday de Microsoft: 10 commentaires -> 1 petit troll assum anti-MS sanctionn avec 5 moins (on notera que le gars s'est pas mis  se plaindre pour a) et le reste de la discussion se passe sans problmeMicrosoft .Net Framework 4.x 4.5 et 4.5.1 ne seront plus supportes  partir du 12 Janvier 2016: une quinzaine de commentaires -> aucun fouteur de merdeApple a commenc  stocker des donnes d'utilisateurs sur des serveurs chinois: aucun commentaire...Gartner prconise la mise en place dune stratgie de migration depuis Windows 7: quelques commentaires -> pas de provocation particulire...

il me semble que si les libriste cherchaient  imposer leur logiciels libre, ces sujet qui traitent de Microsoft et d'Apple devraient tre blinds de "c'est nul, passez au libre"


maintenant regarde ce qui se passe systmatiquement  chaque sujet qui traite de logiciel libre de prs ou de loin:
La ville de Munich envisagerait d'abandonner Linux pour revenir sur Windows: plein de commentaires dont environ 1 sur 3 qui vient de GTSLASH pour faire la promotion de Microsoft et calomnier les logiciels libre...Les diteurs de logiciels propritaires devraient-ils s'inquiter du vent de migration vers l'open source ?: des tonnes de messages de fans boys Microsoft pour promouvoir WindowsFrance : Le ministre du travail va adopter les logiciels bureautiques open source: trangement seulement 5 commentaires, dont 2 du fan-troll Microsoft pour faire la promotion de son idole et dnigrer le logiciel libre.


redis nous voir qui cherche  imposer quoi  qui...?
de mon point de vue c'est pas une batailles libre Vs propritaire, on remarque qu'aucun Apple-fan ne vient foutre la merde sur les topics qui traitent de logiciel libre pour faire la promotion d'Apple. non le problme il vient uniquement de quelques malades mentaux pro Microsoft (un surtout) qui doivent tirer une satisfaction dans le fait de raconter de la merde sur tous les topics qui traitent de libre.
et le pire c'est les pro-MS viennent ensuite se plaindre qu'on cherche  leur imposer quelque chose... c'est le comble.

----------


## Bestel74

> Je pense qu'il te faut de l'air, ouvre la fenetre


Sous entendu : font ce qu'ils ne pourront pas faire sous Office....  ::weird::

----------


## kain_tn

> Je pense qu'il te faut de l'air, ouvre la fenetre


Je pense que la nuance tait dans le mot "vraiment": c'est--dire proche de 100% des possibilits.

----------


## benjani13

> Je pense qu'il te faut de l'air, ouvre la fenetre


Je pense aussi que le pourcentage de personne utilisant la suite office pour faire plus que mettre du texte en gras ou en soulign doit pas tre norme.

----------


## imikado

> Je pense qu'il te faut de l'air, ouvre la fenetre


Il parle d'utiliser des fonctionnalits "en plus" qu'offre la suite de Microsoft: combien de particulier achte Office juste pour faire leur courrier ?
Personnellement, j'utilise Google docs pour mes courriers, a me suffit amplement
Libre office ne m'est utile que pour rdiger des articles pour dvp  :;):  (avec un trs bon addon d'ailleurs)

----------


## GTSLASH

> Sous entendu : font ce qu'ils ne pourront pas faire sous Office....


Moi pas comprendre. Moi devoir de toute faon travailler car avoir besoin de publier code sur CodePlex.

Bonne continuation a la prochaine  ::mrgreen:: 

Bisous

 ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Bestel74

::mouarf::  Je pense qu'il aura au moins compris a  ::mouarf:: 

EDIT: ha ben non  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> On est d'accord sur le premier point mais je trouve compltement subjectif d'affirmer qu'une grande majorit est dans le mme cas que toi. Tu as des chiffres pour avancer a?


Des chiffres, non car je parle par exprience, 4 socits dont 1 grand groupe o on a fait l'tude de transfert possible.

Et quand je vois le nombre de questions sur les forums Office que je frquente(mme sur d'autres sites) en proportion aux forums LibreOffice (_eh oui, je m'intresse aussi au libre pour voir l'volution et peut-tre un jour orienter mon choix diffremment_), je constate que dans le priv c'est MS qui supplante largement et rien que de pense aux conversions, j'en ai des frissons dans le dos.

Par contre personnellement  tout mes amis qui ont un simple courrier  faire je leur installe d'office LibreOffice.

Philippe

----------


## kain_tn

> Des chiffres, non car je parle par exprience, 4 socits dont 1 grand groupe o on a fait l'tude de transfert possible.
> 
> Et quand je vois le nombre de questions sur les forums Office que je frquente(mme sur d'autres sites) en proportion aux forums LibreOffice (_eh oui, je m'intresse aussi au libre pour voir l'volution et peut-tre un jour orienter mon choix diffremment_), je constate que dans le priv c'est MS qui supplante largement et rien que de pense aux conversions, j'en ai des frissons dans le dos.
> 
> Par contre personnellement  tout mes amis qui ont un simple courrier  faire je leur installe d'office LibreOffice.
> 
> Philippe


Attention, je ne dis pas que Libre/OpenOffice est plus utilis que MS Office; je dis que je pense que la plupart des utilisateurs de MS Office sont des utilisateurs basiques.

Et le fait que MS Office soit aussi implant en entreprise ne veut pas dire que ses utilisateurs en font tous une utilisation avance  :;):

----------


## Invit

> non le problme il vient uniquement de quelques malades mentaux pro Microsoft (un surtout) qui doivent tirer une satisfaction dans le fait de raconter de la merde sur tous les topics qui traitent de libre.


Ah bon, il me semble que ce topic ne traite pas que du libre, mais du propritaire aussi, car il y a une migration de l'un vers l'autre.

De plus sache qu'il y a srement plus de gens qui aiment MS que tu ne penses, _car on sait bien qu'il n'y a que les mcontents qui se plaignent, les satisfaits non_.

Je suis sr MS depuis Windows 3.1 et je suis maintenant  8.1 du pack Office 97 au 2013 et bien je peut te dire que j'en redemande plus, et pourtant je m'intresse aux capacits du libres.

Donc on n'est pas tous avec des illres.

Philippe

----------


## Invit

> Attention, je ne dis pas que Libre/OpenOffice est plus utilis que MS Office; je dis que je pense que la plupart des utilisateurs de MS Office sont des utilisateurs basiques.
> 
> Et le fait que MS Office soit aussi implant en entreprise ne veut pas dire que ses utilisateurs en font tous une utilisation avance


Tout  fait d'accord, mais (par exprience) on leur installe souvent pleins de macros pour leur facilit la vie, ce qui implique souvent MS Office avec la facilit de l'interaction de tous les logiciels entre eux.

Par contre pour un particulier le libre, c'est OUI.

----------


## imikado

> Des chiffres, non car je parle par exprience, 4 socits dont 1 grand groupe o on a fait l'tude de transfert possible.


Il est intressant de voir quel est le frein ? les macros/vba ?

Toujours le mme soucis d'un format rellement ouvert et interoprable pour permettre une seine concurrence

Regardez pour le web, on  la chance d'avoir des diteurs qui se dmnent pour permettre la meilleure exprience, car ils interprtent le mme "format" qu'est html/css/js
Ils essaient de se dmarquer par :
l'ergonomieun choix d'addonsperformances (js et affichage html)implmentation plus rapide de nouveaux standards

----------


## Saverok

> Attention, je ne dis pas que Libre/OpenOffice est plus utilis que MS Office; je dis que je pense que la plupart des utilisateurs de MS Office sont des utilisateurs basiques.
> 
> Et le fait que MS Office soit aussi implant en entreprise ne veut pas dire que ses utilisateurs en font tous une utilisation avance


Parfaitement d'accord
La solution choisie par mon entreprise est Office mais je ne fais que des trucs basiques dessus
Et c'est le cas de la plupart de mes collgues

Avant, on utilisait Excel avec plein de macro pour la gestion de projet mais c'tait imbuvable
Fort heureusement, on a chang pour une solution en interne bien plus efficace et maintenable (les stagiaires ont fait du bon boulot  ::):  )

----------


## Invit

> Il est intressant de voir quel est le frein ? les macros/vba ?


En dehors de la rticence des utilisateurs, c'est souvent le cas. Ce qui donne pas mal de frein.

Philippe

----------


## Invit

En finissant ce long dbat.

Je dirais que toute migration doit s'oprer avec une vrai analyse pouss en prenant  la fois et dans cet ordre :

*L'aspect technique (transfert de donnes,redveloppement  faire)
L'aspect conomique.*

Philippe

----------


## benjani13

> Ah bon, il me semble que ce topic ne traite pas que du libre, mais du propritaire aussi, car il y a une migration de l'un vers l'autre.
> 
> De plus sache qu'il y a srement plus de gens qui aiment MS que tu ne penses, _car on sait bien qu'il n'y a que les mcontents qui se plaignent, les satisfaits non_.
> 
> Je suis sr MS depuis Windows 3.1 et je suis maintenant  8.1 du pack Office 97 au 2013 et bien je peut te dire que j'en redemande plus, et pourtant je m'intresse aux capacits du libres.
> 
> Donc on n'est pas tous avec des illres.
> 
> Philippe


Mwarf, je ne vais faire que rpter ce qu'a dit Tryph : "le problme il vient uniquement de quelques malades mentaux pro Microsoft (un surtout)". Bien que le "uniquement" pourrait tre enlever, on est jamais  l'abri.

Je comprend pas qu'un mec avec -300 (et encore il devrait tre  -500 car ses points sont remont "miraculeusement") n'est pas banni. Arriver  -300 c'est pas par ce que tous les autres sont pas d'accord avec toi, c'est par ce que tu casse compltement le dbat avec du troll  rptition.
shaynox aussi, ptet son double compte, qui poste ici 2 fois, deux bon gros troll.

Les modos peuvent pas intervenir un peu au bout d'un moment?

----------


## Invit

Attention, les points sont des avis, mais du moment que les rgles du forum ne sont pas enfreintes de manire significatives il n'y a pas de bannissement.

----------


## imikado

> vous vous engagez  n'crire aucun message  caractre obscne, *vulgaire*, discriminatoire, *menaant*, *diffamatoire*, *injurieux* ou contraire aux lois et rglements en vigueur.


...

----------


## Bestel74

> Donc on n'est pas tous avec des illres.


Je me demande ou elle sont les oeillires quand mme :

- Dans ceux qui dfendent leur point de vue, qui va mme au del du simple logiciel (le libre c'est un tat d'esprit), et qui sont souvent oblig de travailler tous les jours avec les outils Microsoft ?
(et qui donc voit clairement les 2 cots du bouzin)

- Ou dans ceux qui lancent 1 logiciel libre par semaine en disant... mouai c'est pas mal, un peu moche mais pas mal ?

Encore une fois, oui je suis un passionn (et un utopiste), et a doit se sentir dans mes intervention, mais est-ce que a fait de moi quelqu'un avec des oeillires ? Ou juste quelqu'un avec un autre point de vue que le votre ?

----------


## imikado

> - Dans ceux qui dfendent leur point de vue, qui va mme au del du simple logiciel (le libre c'est un tat d'esprit), et qui sont souvent oblig de travailler tous les jours avec les outils Microsoft ?
> (et qui donc voit clairement les 2 cots du bouzin)
> ?


Clairement oui: beaucoup de "libristes" sur ce forum travaille en environnement propritaire (Microsoft Windows, Office, Sql serveur, Oracle...)
Et utilisent du libre  la maison quand ils ont le choix  :;):  Ou en dual boot pour pouvoir jouer  certains jeux vidos  :;): 

A un moment j'utilisais les 3: dual boot Os X / Linux  la maison et Windows au bureau  ::): 
Pour comparer "objectivement" c'est le meilleur je pense, on voit tous les jours les avantages des uns et des autres  ::): 

Personnellement, au travai j'ai russi  faire accepter que je prfrais travailler sur une machine virtuelle (moins performant) faisant tourner un GNU/Linux que sur mon pc sous Windows, depuis, on est pass  8 dans mon cas  ::): 
Note: on fait principalement du dveloppement web en php et des scripts en perl  :;): 
Quelques dveloppements en c#, vb.net et c++ mais c'est plus anecdotique  :;):

----------


## GTSLASH

> vous vous engagez  n'crire aucun message  caractre obscne, vulgaire, discriminatoire, menaant, diffamatoire, injurieux ou contraire aux lois et rglements en vigueur.
> ...


Merci je fais de l'effet c'est le but. Si je vous ai vexes c'est que j'ai vis juste  ::mouarf:: 

Et me bannir ne servirait a rien on le sait tous. Le mieux serait de ne pas rpondre et de ne pas vous plaindre. Mais a non plus vous ne comprenez pas.  ::mrgreen:: 

Les con ont les ignores et le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que vous ne m'ignore pas et que vous rpondez. Donc merci

----------


## Tryph

> Ah bon, il me semble que ce topic ne traite pas que du libre, mais du propritaire aussi, car il y a une migration de l'un vers l'autre.


tu notera que je n'ai jamais dit que ce topic ne parlait *que* de libre.
par contre j'ai effectivement dit que des fan-boys foutaient la merde sur *tous* les sujets qui traitent de libre *de prs ou de loin* (je pense que c'est le cas de ce topic. non?)




> De plus sache qu'il y a srement plus de gens qui aiment MS que tu ne penses, _car on sait bien qu'il n'y a que les mcontents qui se plaignent, les satisfaits non_.


de gens qui *aiment* MS je sais pas si y en a plus que je pense, mais perso je trouve a super malsain d'aimer une entreprise, mais peut tre qu'il y en a effectivement.
aprs je suppose que tu voulais dire par l que beaucoup de gens se satisfont de MS, et l je te rassure, je sais qu'ils sont trs nombreux.




> Je suis sr MS depuis Windows 3.1 et je suis maintenant  8.1 du pack Office 97 au 2013 et bien je peut te dire que j'en redemande plus, et pourtant je m'intresse aux capacits du libres.
> 
> Donc on n'est pas tous avec des illres.


je sais parfaitement que tous ceux qui se satisfont des solutions MS ne viennent pas troller sur tous les sujet qui traitent de libre. et ce n'est d'ailleurs pas ce que j'ai cris.
ce que j'ai cris c'est que quelques malades mentaux pro-MS venaient systmatiquement taler leur obsession sur tous les sujet qui traitent de libre.
( ce propos, j'espre que personne n'a compris que tous ceux qui sont pro-MS sont des malades mentaux, c'est pas mon propos. de mme que si je parle d'un cheval blanc, je ne dis pas que tous les chevaux sont blancs. non quand je dis malade mental, je veux vraiment dire malade mental: le genre a se crer plusieurs comptes pour mieux pourrir tous les topics qui parlent d'un sujet particulier par exemple. et quelque soit son bord, un gars qui fait a doit forcment souffrir d'une pathologie quelconque.)

----------


## imikado

Des fois vous dpass les bornes comme ici:



> T'es un marrant toi apparemment. C'est bien, le Calvados doit tre fier de compter des gens comme toi.
> 
> Je donne ton adresse (enfin de tes parents) qu'on s'amuse un peu?


Tryp a t oblig de vous rappeler  l'ordre 



> Le fait d'usurper l'identit d'un tiers ou *de faire usage d'une ou plusieurs donnes de toute nature permettant de l'identifier en vue de troubler sa tranquillit ou celle d'autrui*, ou de porter atteinte  son honneur ou  sa considration, *est puni d'un an d'emprisonnement et de 15 000  d'amende*.
> 
> Cette infraction est punie des mmes peines lorsqu'elle est commise sur un rseau de communication au public en ligne

----------


## benjani13

> perso je trouve a super malsain d'aimer une entreprise


+100000 (et encore plein de zros derrire)

----------


## Bestel74

> Des fois vous dpass les bornes comme ici:


Surtout quand on sait que 7 ans en arrire ce forum l'a bien aid... Et que maintenant il vient troller...

----------


## kain_tn

> Attention, les points sont des avis, mais du moment que les rgles du forum ne sont pas enfreintes de manire significatives il n'y a pas de bannissement.


Et l elles ne sont pas enfreintes de manire significatives?  :;): 





> T'es un marrant toi apparemment. C'est bien, le Calvados doit tre fier de compter des gens comme toi.
> 
> Je donne ton adresse (enfin de tes parents) qu'on s'amuse un peu?





> Merci je fais de l'effet c'est le but. Si je vous ai vexes c'est que j'ai vis juste 
> 
> Et me bannir ne servirait a rien on le sait tous. Le mieux serait de ne pas rpondre et de ne pas vous plaindre. Mais a non plus vous ne comprenez pas. 
> 
> Les con ont les ignores et le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que vous ne m'ignore pas et que vous rpondez. Donc merci

----------


## Invit

> mais perso je trouve a super malsain d'aimer une entreprise, mais peut tre qu'il y en a effectivement.


Et tu en fait quoi de ceux qui aiment, que dis-je, vnrent steve jobs avec son ipad et tout ses autres joujoux ?

----------


## Invit

> mais perso je trouve a super malsain d'aimer une entreprise


Attention, pour moi ce n'est pas l'entreprise, c'est les produits qui apportent entire satisfaction.

Si demain je trouve un produit qui rpond mieux  mon besoin d'une autre socit, pas de soucis, je migre.

----------


## kain_tn

> Et tu en fait quoi de ceux qui aiment, que dis-je, vnrent steeves jobs avec son ipad et tout ses autres joujoux ?


Je crois que la rponse est dans sa phrase; il n'a pas dit Microsoft mais entreprise  :;):

----------


## imikado

@Philippe JOCHMANS  Je ne pense pas que vous tiez vis  :;): 

Et oui, idoltrer "feu" Steve Jobs c'est pareil  :;):

----------


## benjani13

@Philippe JOCHMANS > bien sur qu'on peut aimer un produit. On ne parlait que de vouer un culte  une marque  :;):

----------


## Invit

Au point de se ruer dans les magasins comme un affamer ?

Non dsol mais on est pas pareil,  part les gens qui en douce achtent apple mais sont contre cette univers de Steve job ( ::aie::  attention  ::aie:: )


Franchement je serais pas surpris que les linuxiens soient aussi de la partis  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## kain_tn

> Au point de se ruer dans les magasins aprs deux jours en [message supprim] et tre aussi hystrique que [message supprim].
> 
> Non dsol mais on est pas pareil,  part les gens qui en douce achtent apple mais sont contre cette univers de Steeve job ( attention )
> 
> 
> Franchement je serais pas surpris que les linuxiens soient aussi de la partis


Quand tu dis que tu es "Chercheur en informatique", tu nous fait des blagues hein?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

::mrgreen:: Exact ::mrgreen:: 


 ::aie::  ::aie:: Aprs tout, on est dans un monde virtuel  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## GTSLASH

> Tryp a t oblig de vous rappeler  l'ordre
> Citation Envoy par code pnal, Article 226-4-1
> Le fait d'usurper l'identit d'un tiers ou de faire usage d'une ou plusieurs donnes de toute nature permettant de l'identifier en vue de troubler sa tranquillit ou celle d'autrui, ou de porter atteinte  son honneur ou  sa considration, est puni d'un an d'emprisonnement et de 15 000  d'amende.
> 
> Cette infraction est punie des mmes peines lorsqu'elle est commise sur un rseau de communication au public en ligne


Si la personne rend ces informations publique ce n'est pas d'application dsol. Et tu parle de quel pays ?? Je peus poster de Slovenie si tu veus.

Dois-je rappeller les insultes profres envers ma personne ?

Si c'est ca votre dernier recourt/argument j'en suis fier.

----------


## Soward

En vrit le sujet est extrmement interessant, mais c'est dommage que une personne fasse la loi en trollant  chaque post (meme si ce n'est pas rprimandable), au lieu de donner des arguments concrets qui pourrait mener  un dbat interessant, on a du taunt en permanence de la part de GTSLASH, et plus il le fait, plus il est content.

C'est un peu dommage de devoir provoquer pour exister, uniquement parce qu'on est derrire un ordi.

Je m'excuse de mon post, mais aprs avoir lu - et beaucoup appris - sur ce sujet, il faut avouer que le dbat aurait t beaucoup plus sympa  lire sans l'intervention de la personne cit ci dessus.

----------


## the Hound

> Si la personne rend ces informations publique ce n'est pas d'application dsol. Et tu parle de quel pays ?? Je peus poster de Slovenie si tu veus.


Non.
Mon nom est public, mais si quelqu'un l'utilise sans ma permission et peut potentiellement porter atteinte  ma rputation, j'ai le droit de porter plainte.
Cela va avec toutes les informations personnelles.

Tu peux poster de Slovnie, ou des Pays-bas desquels t'es soi-disant originaire, ou mme regarder du pdoporn depuis la lune, dans tous les cas si tu enfreins la loi franaise tu n'as pas ta place sur le forum.




> Si c'est ca votre dernier recourt/argument j'en suis fier.


Hum,  la base le but du thread c'est pas de te descendre hein.
Mais t'as l'air tellement persuad que le but ici c'est de raconter des conn*ries que je vais pas prendre la peine de prouver l'inverse.

----------


## GTSLASH

> ou mme regarder du pdoporn


Merci j'en prend note et je transmettrais. Tu viens bien de me traiter publiquement de pedophile je te signale. merci

Concernant les arguments sur le sujets du Thread j'en ai poster assez. Si ils ne sont pas de votre avis j'en peu rien.

Et je suis dsol mais si, si une personne dis publiquement et a la porte de TOUS son nom son adresse elle renonce a ca.

----------


## Invit

Re

Merci de ne plus faire de commentaires sur les membres, tout nouveau message sera supprim sans avertissement.

Merci donc de vous recentrer sur le dbat.

Philippe

----------


## Haseo86

La tournure de cette discussion est affligeante.

Le fait qu'une administration publique s'enferme et soit dpendante d'une entreprise est toujours une mauvaise chose. Cela impose des restrictions pour les contribuables, et donne un pouvoir  l'entreprise qu'elle ne devrait pas avoir. Le libre est une rponse  ce problme, et il est dommage de voir qu'un retour en arrire soit envisag si rapidement, manifestement sans avoir eu le temps de tirer d'enseignement ni avoir de recul sur ce changement.

Maintenant d'un point de vue personnel oui, je suis  100% pour le libre. Ce n'est pas la solution parfaite et absolue, mais j'ai l'esprit bien plus tranquille depuis que je ne suis plus sous Windows, que mes mails ne sont plus chez Google, et que mon tlphone n'est plus sous Android. Ca ne m'empche pas d'envisager des solutions propritaires quand le besoin s'en fait sentir, ni de me rjouir des russites technologiques de Microsoft, comme par exemple leur rcent algorithme pour les timelapse.

Il serait bon que certains utilisateurs comprennent que leur vie ne se joue pas sur un forum, et que l'adoration d'une marque ou d'une socit ne fait d'eux que des pantins aveugles, qui feraient honte mme  l'entreprise qu'ils vnrent.

----------


## seblutfr

> c'est une blague...?
> 
> il me semble qu'on voit pas une horde de libristes debarquer sur chaque sur chaque news qui parlent d'autre chose que du libre pour foutre la merde. exemple:
> Des crans bleus et des erreurs signales suite  linstallation du Patch Tuesday de Microsoft: 10 commentaires -> 1 petit troll assum anti-MS sanctionn avec 5 moins (on notera que le gars s'est pas mis  se plaindre pour a) et le reste de la discussion se passe sans problmeMicrosoft .Net Framework 4.x 4.5 et 4.5.1 ne seront plus supportes  partir du 12 Janvier 2016: une quinzaine de commentaires -> aucun fouteur de merdeApple a commenc  stocker des donnes d'utilisateurs sur des serveurs chinois: aucun commentaire...Gartner prconise la mise en place dune stratgie de migration depuis Windows 7: quelques commentaires -> pas de provocation particulire...
> 
> il me semble que si les libriste cherchaient  imposer leur logiciels libre, ces sujet qui traitent de Microsoft et d'Apple devraient tre blinds de "c'est nul, passez au libre"
> 
> 
> maintenant regarde ce qui se passe systmatiquement  chaque sujet qui traite de logiciel libre de prs ou de loin:
> ...


C'est souvent une question de ressenti.
Remonte un peu dans les commentaires de cette news et regarde ceux de Traroth2 qui tait  la limite de l'insulte quand on demandait simplement du dtail sur les conomies ralises  Munich. Les dernires infos ne donnent pas forcment raison  qui que ce soit au final, mais donnent raison  ceux qui voulaient un peu de dtail.
Certains propos peuvent tre neutres pour leur auteur, mais devenir orients pour d'autres qui n'ont pas la mme lecture.

----------


## seblutfr

> La tournure de cette discussion est affligeante.
> 
> Le fait qu'une administration publique s'enferme et soit dpendante d'une entreprise est toujours une mauvaise chose. Cela impose des restrictions pour les contribuables, et donne un pouvoir  l'entreprise qu'elle ne devrait pas avoir. Le libre est une rponse  ce problme, et il est dommage de voir qu'un retour en arrire soit envisag si rapidement, manifestement sans avoir eu le temps de tirer d'enseignement ni avoir de recul sur ce changement.
> 
> Maintenant d'un point de vue personnel oui, je suis  100% pour le libre. Ce n'est pas la solution parfaite et absolue, mais j'ai l'esprit bien plus tranquille depuis que je ne suis plus sous Windows, que mes mails ne sont plus chez Google, et que mon tlphone n'est plus sous Android. Ca ne m'empche pas d'envisager des solutions propritaires quand le besoin s'en fait sentir, ni de me rjouir des russites technologiques de Microsoft, comme par exemple leur rcent algorithme pour les timelapse.
> 
> Il serait bon que certains utilisateurs comprennent que leur vie ne se joue pas sur un forum, et que l'adoration d'une marque ou d'une socit ne fait d'eux que des pantins aveugles, qui feraient honte mme  l'entreprise qu'ils vnrent.


Il y a dpendance et dpendance.
Toute administration a des fournisseurs, d'origines diverses, pour des budgets divers.
Par contre, que les moyens d'change soient davantage interoprables, oui.
Dans ce sens, MS a ouvert les spcifications des formats binaires d'Office, et L'OXML, dans sa dernire version, sont de vrais bonds en avant.

----------


## Invit

> c'est une blague...?
> 
> il me semble qu'on voit pas une horde de libristes debarquer sur chaque sur chaque news qui parlent d'autre chose que du libre pour foutre la merde. exemple:
> Des crans bleus et des erreurs signales suite  linstallation du Patch Tuesday de Microsoft: 10 commentaires -> 1 petit troll assum anti-MS sanctionn avec 5 moins (on notera que le gars s'est pas mis  se plaindre pour a) et le reste de la discussion se passe sans problmeMicrosoft .Net Framework 4.x 4.5 et 4.5.1 ne seront plus supportes  partir du 12 Janvier 2016: une quinzaine de commentaires -> aucun fouteur de merdeApple a commenc  stocker des donnes d'utilisateurs sur des serveurs chinois: aucun commentaire...Gartner prconise la mise en place dune stratgie de migration depuis Windows 7: quelques commentaires -> pas de provocation particulire...
> 
> il me semble que si les libriste cherchaient  imposer leur logiciels libre, ces sujet qui traitent de Microsoft et d'Apple devraient tre blinds de "c'est nul, passez au libre"
> 
> 
> maintenant regarde ce qui se passe systmatiquement  chaque sujet qui traite de logiciel libre de prs ou de loin:
> ...


Compltement hors sujet, les topics sur Microsoft parlent de leur problmes, alors que les topics sur l'open-source parlent sur les migrations (recrutement ?) vers l'open-source ( ::aie:: les pauvres ::aie:: ), alors ne vient pas nous dire qu'on fait des topics "spcial dictature"  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Darkbatcher

Franchement, je trouve que cette contre-migration est totalement absurde, a engendre un cout supplmentaire norme (disons 15000 nouvelles machines (parce que pour avoir une nouvelle licence de Windows, on fait plus que 7 ou 8, donc nouvelles machines)  400 (optimiste), plus 100 de licenses en tout genre (trs optimiste), plus 100 de formation a windows (a fait 10 ans qu'ils on pas touch a windows, je vois pourquoi il leur faudrait une formation pour Linux, et pas pour le retour a Windows, surtout que a a bien chang depuis 2004) donc, 600*15000=9.000.000, ce qui est dja trs sous estim). Donc je pense qu'on peut dire que l'argent du contribuable allemand servirait autant si on l'utilisait pour nourrir les cochons, plutt que de le filer au DSI de la ville de Munich.

Ensuite, les couts de "dveloppement" sous Linux, a n'a aucun sens, je veux bien que le cout de dveloppement se chiffre en dizaine de milliers d'euros, mais en millions (sinon comment on justifie la contre-migration), c'est fort ! J'ai deux hypothses qui expliquerait un tel cout :
Le syndrome Linus Torvalds: Le DSI de la ville de Munich a dcid de crer leurs propre systme d'exploitation "from scratch", celui-ci ignorant l'existence de GNU/Linux (probabilit :  0)Le syndrome Carla Bruni-Sarkozy: Le DSI de Munich souffre d'un trouble compulsif qui l'oblige a payer des services qui valent 10.000 (comme le site de la fondation du mme non) un prix exorbitant (typiquement, faire payer plus de 100.000 a l'tat). (probabilit 1)  ::mrgreen:: 

Et je parle pas des couts cachs de Windows, genre les couts engendrs par les nombreuses infections pour Windows, ce qui cre des coup lis aux pertes de donns, au services indisponibles, a la remise en route en de l'infrastructure, et la tu raques un max si t'as le syndrome Carla Bruni-Sarkozy  ::ptdr::  

Tout a pour dire que le cout, n'a absolument rien a voir avec a. D'ailleurs on a souvent reproch  cette migration de n'tre qu'un dcision politique (pour devenir indpendant, la loose quoi  ::aie:: ), et en effet c'tait une partie de la motivation. Je serais tent de dire que cette contre-migration, c'est aussi une dcision "politique", je pense"'retrouver le bon vieux Windows a papa" est la seule vraie motivation dans cette affaire, aprs tout c'est leur choix de prfrer Windows. Aprs, je souponne aussi les histoire de corporatisme, genre, a sert les intrts d'untel (notamment un centre de Micro qui est cens se crer vers Munich je crois), j'dis pas a pour accabler le maire de Munich, seulement personne n'est intgre, et a peut se faire inconsciemment (exemple: M. le maire de Munich a beaucoup d'amis capitalistes, un capitaliste vraiment trs con et trs riche lui dit "Putain mec Linux c'est tous des putains de communistes Gnh", a suffit pour l'influencer vu que lui mme n'a pas forcement envie de se casser le trognon  chercher l'info  la source).

Bref, Maintenant que tout est dis, on peut troller les gens  ::aie::  (Je sais dj qu'on ne va citer que cette partie)
- "C'est vraiment con parce que GNU/Linux est bien mieux MERDE/Windows"
- "La ferme sale chien de communiste ! J'ai russi par la force de mes bras, moi p'tit con!"

----------


## Bestel74

> [*]Le syndrome Linus Torvalds:


Wat ? Tu veux dire qu'il aurait mieux fait de participer  Hurd ? De convaincre les gens derrire Minix de le rendre libre ?
Quel autre choix aurait-il eu ?

----------


## Saverok

> Le syndrome Carla Bruni-Sarkozy:[/u] Le DSI de Munich souffre d'un trouble compulsif qui l'oblige a payer des services qui valent 10.000 (comme le site de la fondation du mme non) un prix exorbitant (typiquement, faire payer plus de 100.000 a l'tat). (probabilit 1)


C'est un syndrome trs rpandu chez les gens qui n'y connaissent rien surtout dans le service public car c'est toujours plus simple de dpenser de l'argent public (dans le priv, les patrons sont plus proche de leurs sous et a vite pas mal de conneries, pas toutes, mais beaucoup)
"C'est forcment super bien si c'est cher" ou encore "a me rassure de payer"

A remarquer que dans le cas de Munich, c'est bien le maire qui s'exprime sur s'ventualit d'un rollback et non le DSI (rien n'est dcid. C'est juste en tude. Beaucoup s'emballe alors que rien n'est fait).

@Darkbatcher
Les estimations de cots avec l'achat des machines ne tiennent pas car mme avec LiMux, les machines sont tout de mme renouveles (ils ne gardent pas les mmes PC indfiniment non plus. a tombe en panne ces btes l et a s'usent aussi avec l'chauffement, etc.)
Donc sur le moyen terme, l'intgralit du parc se renouvelle tout de mme
La grande diffrence est que dans un cas, c'est liss dans le temps et prioris celons les besoins internes et dans l'autre, c'est d'un coup et impos par l'diteur
Par contre, sur le plan strictement financier, c'est pareil

----------


## Darkbatcher

> Wat ? Tu veux dire qu'il aurait mieux fait de participer  Hurd ? De convaincre les gens derrire Minix de le rendre libre ?
> Quel autre choix aurait-il eu ?


Prenez pas tout au premier degr  ::aie::  videmment que Linus Torvalds a bien fait de crer un nouveaux noyaux, parce qu'il tait coinc entre Hurd, qui tait dj un norme bordel, l'impossibilit de redistribuer Minix, et le procs en cours qui devait rgler un litige sur le droit de rutiliser les sources de 386BSD. Seulement, dans le cas de la mairie de Munich, a s'impose pas. 




> A remarquer que dans le cas de Munich, c'est bien le maire qui s'exprime sur s'ventualit d'un rollback et non le DSI (rien n'est dcid. C'est juste en tude. Beaucoup s'emballe alors que rien n'est fait).


C'est vrai, j'ai pas mis mon message au conditionnel, mais c'tait pour illustrer l'absurdit du truc ...




> Les estimations de cots avec l'achat des machines ne tiennent pas car mme avec LiMux, les machines sont tout de mme renouveles (ils ne gardent pas les mmes PC indfiniment non plus. a tombe en panne ces btes l et a s'usent aussi avec l'chauffement, etc.)


Heu... excuses moi, mais avec Windows, les machines ne tombent pas en panne peut-tre ? J'aurais pourtant jur que les pannes du matriels tait indpendantes de la nature de l'OS. Maintenant, c'est vrai que je chipotte, parce qu'en thorie, le matriel neuf tombe moins en panne (enfin vu la robustesse de moins en mois bonne des matriels...).




> Donc sur le moyen terme, l'intgralit du parc se renouvelle tout de mme
> La grande diffrence est que dans un cas, c'est liss dans le temps et prioris celons les besoins internes et dans l'autre, c'est d'un coup et impos par l'diteur
> Par contre, sur le plan strictement financier, c'est pareil


Il faut pas oublier qu'il ne faut pas forcment des chars d'assauts pour faire tourner LiMux, donc le prix du matriel doit aussi tre infrieur... Donc je pense que l'hypothtique retour  Windows reprsente quand mme un norme surcout.

Mine de rien, si a se confirme, Munich seront surement les seuls a avoir tent la difficile migration Windows-Linus-Windows, dans l'unique but de gaspiller l'argent public... Et dire que ne nos politiques disent tellement bien de l'Allemagne, on comprend pourquoi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Saverok

> Heu... excuses moi, mais avec Windows, les machines ne tombent pas en panne peut-tre ? J'aurais pourtant jur que les pannes du matriels tait indpendantes de la nature de l'OS. Maintenant, c'est vrai que je chipotte, parce qu'en thorie, le matriel neuf tombe moins en panne (enfin vu la robustesse de moins en mois bonne des matriels...).


Les machines tombent en panne quelque soit l'OS
LiMux ou Windows ne change rien  a
Peut importe l'OS, le parc IT se renouvelle.




> Il faut pas oublier qu'il ne faut pas forcment des chars d'assauts pour faire tourner LiMux, donc le prix du matriel doit aussi tre infrieur... Donc je pense que l'hypothtique retour  Windows reprsente quand mme un norme surcout.


Au dbut oui.
C'est mme l'une des nombreuses raisons du passage  LiMux : pouvoir installer la solution sur le parc actuel avec le minimum d'upgrade hardware (croire qu'aucune machine n'a d tre change est utopiste. Sur un parc de 15 000, il y a forcment quelques vieux coucous o mme LiMux ne passe pas)

Ensuite, dans le temps, je ne serais pas catgorique car les demandes en ressources vont forcment en augmentant
Les correctifs et ajouts de nouvelles fonctionnalits et applications, ainsi que l'augmentation du volume de donnes font que les config se doivent d'augmenter pour suivre.

Je suis pour le passage au libre dans le secteur public.
Par contre, les arguments financiers des 2 cas ne permettent pas de trancher sur le moyen terme car au final, c'est  peu prt pareil.
Les avantages des solutions open sources et closed ne se situent pas sur le plan conomique

----------


## Darkbatcher

> Par contre, les arguments financiers des 2 cas ne permettent pas de trancher sur le moyen terme car au final, c'est  peu prt pareil.


Je discuterais pas ton poste, parce que toute vidence on s'est pas compris, je pense aussi que quand on prend tout en compte, et qu'on compare les couts du libre et du propritaire, on constate que c'est kif-kif-bourricot. 

Le propos de mon message tait de montrer que dans tous les cas, l'argument "En fait LiMux nous coute un bras, bien plus que Windows" ne tient pas, c'est juste absurde que la maintenance de leur distribution soit si couteuse (surtout qu'elle est base sur debian donc a faire la maintenance de LiMux, a doit se rsumer  tlcharger l'image de Debian, la monter, faire un chroot, et appliquer un changeset, bref, quelques heures de temps  autres).
Et finalement, le but tait de montrer que le retour (suppos)  Windows n'tait qu'une migration "de confort", plus bas sur l'amour du "Windows a papa" qu'autre chose.

L'estimation servait juste a a, pas pour prouver un suppos cout infrieur du Libre (heureusement, le libre a d'autres avantages)

----------


## kain_tn

> Les machines tombent en panne quelque soit l'OS
> LiMux ou Windows ne change rien  a
> Peut importe l'OS, le parc IT se renouvelle.


On est d'accord sur le fait qu'un parc IT se renouvelle, et qu'il y a des pannes indpendamment de l'OS utilis. L o il y a une diffrence en revanche, c'est sur l'obsolescence programme du matriel: il n'y a pas toujours besoin de renouveler le parc en mettant  jour l'OS.  mon avis, il y a donc bien une diffrence quand mme.

----------


## Saverok

> On est d'accord sur le fait qu'un parc IT se renouvelle, et qu'il y a des pannes indpendamment de l'OS utilis. L o il y a une diffrence en revanche, c'est sur l'obsolescence programme du matriel: il n'y a pas toujours besoin de renouveler le parc en mettant  jour l'OS.  mon avis, il y a donc bien une diffrence quand mme.


Les config recommandes de W7 et W8 sont presque identiques
Migrer juste d'une seule version n'implique pas systmatiquement un changement de config matrielle

Dans le cas de Munich, ils devaient migrer en faisant un bon de plusieurs versions d'o un upgrade obligatoire
Si tu migres d'Ubuntu 8.0  la version 14.04, la config matrielle est galement  revoir. Ce n'est pas quelque chose spcifique  Windows. Les lois de Moore et de Wirth s'appliquent  tous.

Le hic est dans un cas, on a un diteur qui oblige l'utilisation de la dernire version de son soft (et donc, oblige une maj. force du parc IT) et de l'autre, on est libre de faire un config personnalise (les diffrente distribution de Linux ne demandent pas les mmes ressources et on peut slectionner un  un les packages pour en diminuer les besoins en ressources matrielles)

----------


## kain_tn

> Le hic est dans un cas, on a un diteur qui oblige l'utilisation de la dernire version de son soft (et donc, oblige une maj. force du parc IT) et de l'autre, on est libre de faire un config personnalise (les diffrente distribution de Linux ne demandent pas les mmes ressources et on peut slectionner un  un les packages pour en diminuer les besoins en ressources matrielles)


C'est bien l o je voulais en venir  :;):

----------


## imikado

> Si tu migres d'Ubuntu 8.0  la version 14.04, la config matrielle est galement  revoir. Ce n'est pas quelque chose spcifique  Windows. Les lois de Moore et de Wirth s'appliquent  tous


Visiblement non: ubuntu 8.0 date de 2008,la migration de Limux date de 10 ans: 2004, et les machines devaient etre encore plus ancienne
Et pourtant, en passant  Limux (bas sur ubuntu 10.04, puis 14.04 pour la version future) ils ont fait une bonne conomie en ne renouvelant pas un grand nombre de machines (6 millions d'conomie de mmoire)
CQFD  :;): 

Sous GNU/Linux, on a des interfaces graphiques trs trs lgre pour les matriels plus modestes: XFCE, LXDE.. et des interfaces plus gourmandes comme gnome, kde, unity...
Donc on peut facilement install une xubuntu/lubuntu sur une machine de 2004/2008  :;): 

Note: j'ai encore mon netbook msi Wind 100 (de 2008) qui tourne sous xubuntu 13.03  :;): 
Au contraire: plus je mets une version rcente, et plus il apprcie (meilleure gestion de la batterie par exemple)  :;):

----------


## tiresias54

marrant de voir des gens pagayer  contre-courant de l'Histoire.

----------


## Invit

> Visiblement non: ubuntu 8.0 date de 2008,la migration de Limux date de 10 ans: 2004[...]
> 
> Sous GNU/Linux, on a des interfaces graphiques trs trs lgre pour les matriels plus modestes: XFCE, LXDE.. et des interfaces plus gourmandes comme gnome, kde, unity...
> Donc on peut facilement install une xubuntu/lubuntu sur une machine de 2004/2008



Par contre, j'imagine bien le service informatique qui non seulement doit grer le passage sous Linux, avec les formations, etc....
Mais qui selon l'ge du matriel va choisir XFCE, LXDE.... etc....  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour le sujet initial, j'ai lu sur d'autres forums que c'tait un peu des c****** ce retour en arrire.

----------


## Saverok

> Par contre, j'imagine bien le service informatique qui non seulement doit grer le passage sous Linux, avec les formations, etc....
> Mais qui selon l'ge du matriel va choisir XFCE, LXDE.... etc....


Tout  fait
Mais ce large choix permet de choisir l'interface la mieux adaptes  son parc IT (autant du ct de l'esthtique, de l'ergonomie que du besoin en ressources matrielles)

On revient souvent dans cette discussion  ce mme avantage de GNU/Linux sur la gestion du parc IT : la gouvernance du parc par le DSI et non plus par l'diteur
Le DSI choisit sa distrib, slectionne ses packages ainsi que son interface : il est libre

----------


## imikado

> Mais qui selon l'ge du matriel va choisir XFCE, LXDE.... etc....


Il suffit de choisir la version qui tournera confortablement sur la machine la moins puissante: lxde ou xfce par exemple  :;): 
Ca simplifiera la maintenance  ::):

----------


## Saverok

> Il suffit de choisir la version qui tournera confortablement sur la machine la moins puissante: lxde ou xfce par exemple 
> Ca simplifiera la maintenance


Niveler par le bas l'exprience utilisateur de l'ensemble d'un parc ne me semble pas juste
(a fait longtemps que je n'ai pas test xfce mais d'aprs mes souvenirs, l'utilisateur risque de tirer la gueule aprs XP)

Il me semble plus normal de trouver l'quilibre entre une interface riche mais pas trop gourmandes qui ncessitera de ne pas changer trop de postes.
C'est le travail de gestion du DSI

----------


## Shuty

On se demande limite en lisant cette article si ce n'est pas le porte parole en question qui a crit cet article...

Le cot est certe consquent mais c'est quasiment que du one shot. Un fois les gens form, toutes les prochaines annes seront bnfiques...

----------


## Invit

> Le cot est certe consquent mais c'est quasiment que du one shot. Un fois les gens form, toutes les prochaines annes seront bnfiques...


Cela impliquerait que les logiciels OpenSource (Comme LibreOffice) reste avec une interface identique pendant des annes, non ?

Alors que l'interface de l'informatique personnel et des tablettes volue rgulirement.

Donc la formation une fois pour toute, non, ce n'est pas un argument pour moi.

Philippe

----------


## imikado

> Niveler par le bas l'exprience utilisateur de l'ensemble d'un parc ne me semble pas juste
> (a fait longtemps que je n'ai pas test xfce mais d'aprs mes souvenirs, l'utilisateur risque de tirer la gueule aprs XP)




Quelques screenshosts ici:
http://xubuntu.org/screenshots/

Vous pouvez jeter un coup d'oeil  la distribution voyager qui travaille beaucoup son esthetique:
http://voyagerlive.org/

----------


## Invit

> On se demande limite en lisant cette article si ce n'est pas le porte parole en question qui a crit cet article...
> 
> Le cot est certe consquent mais c'est quasiment que du one shot. Un fois les gens form, toutes les prochaines annes seront bnfiques...


Le souci, les tudiants sont habitus  l'environnement Windows et "forms"  l'cole sur ce systme.
Du coup, tu dois prvoir des formations pour les nouveaux arrivants vu qu'ils ne connatront pas Linux.

Pour moi, tant que ce n'est pas au niveau de l'ducation qu'on lancera ce type de projet, il ne faut pas trop rver...  ::?:

----------


## Katyucha

> Le souci, les tudiants sont habitus  l'environnement Windows et "forms"  l'cole sur ce systme.
> Du coup, tu dois prvoir des formations pour les nouveaux arrivants vu qu'ils ne connatront pas Linux.


Faut arrter avec l'excuse : ils ne connaissent pas Linux, faut les former.
Quand je vois les difficults engendrs par le passage  Office 2010 et les cots en Formation que ca a cout  mon entreprise, je rigole quand je lis : "Les gens ont l'habitude de Windows.."

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Faut arrter avec l'excuse : ils ne connaissent pas Linux, faut les former.
> Quand je vois les difficults engendrs par le passage  Office 2010 et les cots en Formation que ca a cout  mon entreprise, je rigole quand je lis : "Les gens ont l'habitude de Windows.."


Ce qui me fait marrer, c'est cette soi disant difficult de passer de MSO 2003  MSO 2010... Chez nous, aucune formation, et aucun problme sauf... un point. Le fait qu'une des 3 socits soient restes sous MSO 2003 et qu'il a fallu installer un patch pour lire les docx... Oulalala, qu'est-ce que a a t dur ..  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Katyucha

> Ce qui me fait marrer, c'est cette soi disant difficult de passer de MSO 2003  MSO 2010... Chez nous, aucune formation, et aucun problme sauf... un point. Le fait qu'une des 3 socits soient restes sous MSO 2003 et qu'il a fallu installer un patch pour lire les docx... Oulalala, qu'est-ce que a a t dur ..


Ce qui prouve bien que le problme n'est pas l'informatique mais les utilisateurs  :;):

----------


## Simara1170

Bon, allez, je vais mettre tout le monde d'accord, puisqu' priori je suis le seul dans le coin qui a un pied dans le libre et l'autre dans le proprio...

Tout d'abord, le dbat .Net/Java qui est majoritaire, pardonnez-moi, mais c'est un putain de non sens absolu: pour a on se base sur les stats des SSII, donc qui ne font que du nouveau dveloppement?
Donc on prend les stats annuelles pour dfinir l'ensemble du march depuis les annes 70? Non parce que croire que les botes ont migres toutes leurs applis sur des langages plus rcents, et les wab-apps  la mode, et ce que tu veux #mode#kikidv' , c'est vraiment se foutre le doigt dans l'oeil... A mon avis, mais a n'engage que moi, sur l'ensemble des applis qu'on trouve dans les SI, il y a en premier le C est peut-tre ses drivs, puis le Cobol, le Pascal et autres genre dantdiluviens...

Pour en revenir  Java et .Net, chacun ont leur avantages et inconvnients, mais dans la globalit, .net reste daub pour une raison toute simple: toute solution proprio tente de rester ferme pour assurer son march, GT le dit-lui mme, il en chie pour la compatibilit...
Java  l'avantage lui de tourner partout, sans problme, au prix d'un coup en vitesse exorbitant... Et si tu veux du java qui tourne vite, tu perds en portabilit...

Le proprio  l'avantage de te livrer un package complet... Par contre tu prends une cartouche  chaque migration _force_ puisqu'une nouvelle version signifie globalement l'arrt de la prcdente... Tu es pris en otage par ta solution...

Le libre te permet de faire ce que tu veux, mais au prix d'un travail de recherche long et fastidieux, surtout qu'il faut louvoyer entre les cueils laisss par le proprio (genre les partenariat exclusifs des drivers d'un constructeur). Mais surtout tant que tu n'a pas besoin d'volution, tu peux continuer  bosser avec ton ancienne version, et t'limines des cots de migration superflus...

Accessoirement, quand j'entends dire que personne ne se plaint de Win8, je m'touffe avec mon caf... Je veux dire, c'est sr personne ne se plaint d'avoir une interface pense uniquement pour le tactile et bidouille  l'arrache pour que a fonctionne avec une souris... Personne ne se plaint de ne plus rien retrouver au changement d'OS et d'tre compltement perdu (perso m'a fallu 10 bonnes minutes pour comprendre comment teindre ma bcanne  mon premier boot sous win8)... Personne ne se plaint de l'incapacit de l'OS de reprendre la main sur une appli plante, ce qui te force  redmarrer ta bcane si une application plein cran plante... J'ai windows 8 (pas eu le choix, comme 95% de la population, et vraiment pas eu le choix: grosse partie du matos qui n'a pas de drivers sous linux), et je peux te jurer qu'il ne se passe pas un jour sans que j'insulte le connard qui a eu l'ide de pondre une connerie aussi infme que cet OS... 

Les seuls soucis que j'ai  mettre face  la nouvelle, est et resteras le mme: combien a va coter en terme de temps et d'argent pour former les gens au nouvel environnement (ce qui est finalement un argument produit par l'hgmonie de M$, plus que la prise en main difficile d'un Linux: Ubuntu est trs intuitif, plus que le W8 d'ailleurs...)

----------


## the Hound

> sur l'ensemble des applis qu'on trouve dans les SI, il y a en premier le C est peut-tre ses drivs


Cette phrase russit l'exploit de dcrdibiliser tout ton post ...

----------


## Bousk

> Cette phrase russit l'exploit de dcrdibiliser tout ton post ...


Dans mes 2 prcdentes boites, je bossais sur une appli C++, l'une porte d'une appli C, qui existait depuis une quinzaine d'annes.
Je n'ai absolument jamais vu de JAVA ou .Net.
Dois-je en conclure que vous tes tous dans le faux et affirmer que c'est moi qui dtiens la vrit ? (et Simara la partagerait)  ::weird::

----------


## the Hound

> Dans mes 2 prcdentes boites, je bossais sur une appli C++, l'une porte d'une appli C, qui existait depuis une quinzaine d'annes.
> Je n'ai absolument jamais vu de JAVA ou .Net.
> Dois-je en conclure que vous tes tous dans le faux et affirmer que c'est moi qui dtiens la vrit ? (et Simara la partagerait)


Je n'ai pas dit qu'il n'y avait jamais de projets en C en entreprise (ni que je dtenais la vrit).
Par contre, dire que, de manire gnrale, dans un SI, "il y a en premier le C", j'mets quelques (gros) doutes.

----------


## imikado

Il serait intressant de connatre les technos utiliss pour les logiciels de nos SI
- office (outlook inclus)
- active directory
- exchange
- visual studio, eclipse et autres IDE
- iis, apache...
- glpi, mantis, redmine et autres sites de gestion de tickets/bug tracker
-svn/github and co
-sans oublier la BI....
- what else ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour revenir au sujet initial, je dirais que je rigole pas mal. 

Au dbut du thread,  l'annonce de la fabuleuse victoire du libre sur le proprio, quelques-uns, dont moi, se sont fait lyncher pour mettre que l'conomie n'tait pas prouve, et que a restait une dcision politique.

Au final, il semble bien que nous ayons eu raison, dsol messieurs les libristes...  ::zoubi::

----------


## Darkbatcher

> Au dbut du thread,  l'annonce de la fabuleuse victoire du libre sur le proprio, quelques-uns, dont moi, se sont fait lyncher pour mettre que l'conomie n'tait pas prouve, et que a restait une dcision politique.


C'est curieux, j'ai pourtant cru lire un article (dans ce thread,  ::mrgreen:: ), qui soutenait que Munich avait bien fait des conomies (pas des tonnes, on est d'accord) avec le libre, maintenant, si tu relis la dernire niouse tu comprendras que le suppos (ce n'est que le maire qui parle, rien de dfinitif), n'as rien a voir avec les conomies, mais c'est une histoire de confort (et ou optionnellement corruption, ou raction au changement, ou quoi que ce soit).




> Au final, il semble bien que nous ayons eu raison, dsol messieurs les libristes...


Ne crie pas victoire trop tot, si a se trouve le maire du Munich parle dans le vent (tu sais, c'est toujours toi qui dit que les politiques disent du vent et que c'est que de la com')  ::aie:: 

Bref, c'est marrant, mais ton message prsente toute les caractristiques d'un troll, depuis l'auto-victimisation, au fameux "Vous tes une bande de cons, z'avez rien compris" final, sans parler des auto-contradictions, et de la gratuit... bref, tu me fileras ladresse de ton dresseur de trolls  ::aie::

----------


## Simara1170

> Il serait intressant de connatre les technos utiliss pour les logiciels de nos SI
> - office (outlook inclus)
> - active directory
> - exchange
> - visual studio, eclipse et autres IDE
> - iis, apache...
> - glpi, mantis, redmine et autres sites de gestion de tickets/bug tracker
> -svn/github and co
> -sans oublier la BI....
> - what else ?


De mmoire, pour tout ce qui est compilateur, ils doivent tre capable de s'autocompiler (historiquement), donc il me semble logique qu'un compilo C soit crit...en C (j'extrapole facilement a aux IDE qui ne sont finalement que des fioritures par dessus les compilateurs)
Le service de ticket de ma bote est en PhP (mais on va me dire que c'est un truc qui compte pas, vu que c'est un plug-in Joomla!).
Apache est en C++ (pour les quelques lignes de codes que j'ai pu voir)
Active Directory a l'air d'tre cod en C# ...
Moui, je reste convaincu (n'en dplaise  The Hound) qu'au prorata des applications prsentes et dveloppes dans les SI, le Java et le .Net ne sont pas les langages les plus courants, par contre, c'est indniable, ce sont eux qui sont  la mode en ce moment (cf les chiffres des SSII).

Du coup, The Hound, ton intervention, en une phrase elle aussi, russis-t-elle  te dcrdibiliser de manire globale, parce que tu ne peux pas prouver que tu a tort ou que j'ai raison?

Je te redonne la phrase complte 


> A mon avis, mais a n'engage que moi, sur l'ensemble des applis qu'on trouve dans les SI, il y a en premier le C est peut-tre ses drivs, puis le Cobol, le Pascal et autres genre dantdiluviens...


Histoire de prciser que je nassnes pas a comme une vrit absolue, mais comme le ressenti que j'ai en voyant ce qui existe depuis des annes, est encore en prod (et maintenu) dans les quelques botes o j'ai boss, et o je n'ai pas vu l'once d'un bout de code java (ou peu s'en faut...)

----------


## the Hound

> Moui, je reste convaincu (n'en dplaise  The Hound) qu'au prorata des applications prsentes et dveloppes dans les SI, le Java et le .Net ne sont pas les langages les plus courants, par contre, c'est indniable, ce sont eux qui sont  la mode en ce moment (cf les chiffres des SSII).
> 
> Du coup, The Hound, ton intervention, en une phrase elle aussi, russis-t-elle  te dcrdibiliser de manire globale, parce que tu ne peux pas prouver que tu a tort ou que j'ai raison?


Probablement. Il est vrai que mon intervention tait un poil trop brutale par rapport  ce que je pense.

Je ne conteste pas tes dires concernant Java, .net, etc. En revanche je ne suis pas forcment d'accord sur le "il y a en premier le C" en gnral dans les SI.
De mon exprience et celle de mon entourage, le C est en gnral rarement utilis en entreprise. C est performant mais trop bas-niveau, ax matriel, peu rentable, plus sujet  des failles de scurit (*). Pour quelques entreprises c'est intressant, mais pour la plupart, ce n'est pas rentable.
(*) cd. que le risque qu'un dev laisse des failles est plus lev, non que les autres langages sont plus "scuriss".

Ensuite, dire que Apache a t cod en C++ pour justifier l'utilisation de C/C++ en entreprise n'est pas pertinent  mon avis, sauf bien sr si le dev doit apporter des modifications  Apache (et donc coder en C++). Une socit qui utilise Apache et ne fait que l'utiliser n'a nullement besoin de comptences en C++.
D'ailleurs en raisonnant comme a, on pourrait dire que le langage le plus utilis c'est l'assembleur ... or on est tous  peu prs d'accord pour dire que c'est faux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bref, c'est marrant, mais ton message prsente toute les caractristiques d'un troll


Tu as raison, puisque la dfinition du "troll" est : "tout message qui ne va pas dans le sens gnral d'un sujet".

----------


## Simara1170

@ The Hound:
Je suis d'accord ton raisonnement tient la route, mais on parle pas des programmes dveloppes par une seule et unique botes, mais bien de tout ce qu'il y a en circulation dans le monde. (Apache ne s'est pas cr tout seul, y'a bien des gens faisant du C++ qui l'ont cods...).

J'admet que le C, n'est pas le premier langage, pour les dfauts que tu cites, et encore a reste  prouver: toutes les botes faisant de l'embarqu, utilisent majoritairement le C: temps d'excution trs rapide, justement parce que peu d'abstraction, optimisation de la place en mmoire, via portion de code en assembleur... Le Java peut trouver sa place dans une machine  laver, certes, mais dans un module de freinage d'urgence de TGV, c'est du C++, et les controlleurs de distance placs sur les rails sont en Pascal Object (tout a est dvelopp eb grande partie chez Alstom d'ailleurs  :;):  ).

En revanche les drivs du C ont la part belle sur le march, et a, c'est indniable (ne serais ce que parce qu'ils sont les plus rentables en terme de gestion mmoire/calcul, et qui font de ces langages des choix de premier ordre pour tout ce qui rentre dans l'embarqu, et tout ce qui est programmation systme)

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Munich va-t-elle retourner  Windows ?*
*Pour le maire de la ville, cela coterait trs cher  la municipalit*

La ville de Munich fait partie du peu de municipalits qui ont pari sur lopen source pour rduire leurs  charges et  dpendances des diteurs de solutions propritaires.

Aprs plusieurs annes de travail, la localit a pu migrer avec succs 14 800 postes de travail, sur 15 500 PC de ladministration vers LiMux, une variante personnalise dUbuntu.  Le format ODF (Open Document Format) a galement t adopt par la ville de Munich en tant que norme pour les documents bureautiques (texte, tableurs, prsentations, diagrammes, etc.).

Cette migration aurait permis  la localit dconomiser prs de 11 millions deuros, dont environ 6,8 millions dconomies ont t enregistres uniquement sur les licences Microsoft en 2012. Un rapport avait fait tat du fait que ladministration est toujours reste oprationnelle et ractive pendant la migration. Les administrateurs et les utilisateurs ont pu, avec le temps, se familiariser avec le systme dexploitation et les outils open source.

Cependant, un rcent changement politique au sein de lquipe municipale pourrait sonner la fin de cette aventure et marquer un retour  Windows.

Une ventualit dont nenvisage pas le maire de Munich, Dieter Reiter, qui sest livr  une analyse des cots pour un retour  Windows, qui couterait, selon lui, trs cher  la municipalit.

Daprs Reiter, le passage  Windows 7, par exemple, devrait entrainer le remplacement de plus de 14 000 PC de ladministration, ce qui pourrait couter 3,15 millions deuros, sans tenir compte des frais de licences et dinfrastructure.  Ladoption de Windows 8 serait encore plus couteuse, selon lui.

Reiter fait galement savoir que le retour aux solutions Microsoft serait en mme temps perdre les 14 millions deuros qui ont t engags dans le passage  LiMux, OpenOffice et autres logiciels libres.  Un montant qui devrait donc tre ajout au cout du retour  Windows.

Le conseil de la veille mne actuellement une tude pour voir ce qui est avantageux pour ladministration, en tenant compte du travail dj accompli pour ladoption des logiciels libres. Cela fait suite  des plaintes du personnel. Plaintes lies essentiellement  la compatibilit entre les formats utiliss dans OpenOffice et Microsoft Office. Compte tenu du fait que le format ODF ne soit pas adopt sur le plan national, la municipalit serait parfois confronte  la manipulation des documents sous des formats propritaires.

Pour Matthias Kirschner, vice-prsident de la Free Software Foundation, le succs de la migration dune municipalit vers lopen source est fortement influenc par ladoption des formats ouverts comme norme sur le plan national. Un choix dj opt par le Royaume-Uni et que devrait suivre dautres pays, selon Kirschner.


*Source* : Analyse de Dieter Reiter

----------


## Invit

> Cette migration aurait permis  la localit dconomiser prs de 11 millions deuros
> 
> Cela fait suite  des plaintes du personnel. Plaintes lies essentiellement  la compatibilit entre les formats utiliss dans OpenOffice et Microsoft Office. Compte tenu du fait que le format ODF ne soit pas adopt sur le plan national, la municipalit serait parfois confronte  la manipulation des documents sous des formats propritaires.


Il faut revenir  Windows que cela coute 11 millions ou plus juste pour le plaisir du petit personnel  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

Je trouverais a vraiment dommage (et un peu con), de revenir en arrire aprs tant d'efforts et d'argent investis, pour une simple histoire de format de fichier...

Mais bon, encore une fois, on voit que les formats proprio, c'est une plaie, surtout quand c'est surtout 1 seul format qui domine plus ou moins le monde et qui te force plus ou moins la main pour l'utiliser.  ::?:

----------


## youtpout978

> Il faut revenir  Windows que cela coute 11 millions ou plus juste pour le plaisir du petit personnel


Pourquoi le "petit personnel" aprs a peut tre vraiment merdique si toutes les autres administration travaillent avec du word et envoie des documents sous ce format et que la mise en page est compltement foutu, surtout quand on doit renvoyer le document modifi.
Faut esprer un meilleur support d'office pour l'avenir ou un office pour Linux (qui sait) mais a serait vraiment con de revenir a windows  ::aie::

----------


## imikado

En effet, mais comme le dit si bien Microsoft (suite au choix du royaume Uni):



> La bonne nouvelle pour les utilisateurs dOffice est quOffice 365 et Office 2013 offrent un excellent support du format ODF


http://www.developpez.com/actu/73536...-les-citoyens/

Donc la solution c'est plutt, comme le royaume uni de choisir le format ODF (libre et standard)  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Pourquoi le "petit personnel" aprs a peut tre vraiment merdique si toutes les autres administration travaillent avec du word et envoie des documents sous ce format et que la mise en page est compltement foutu, surtout quand on doit renvoyer le document modifi.


Mais c'tait connu depuis le dpart, pourquoi vouloir changer maintenant?
En plus il me semble que word existe en ligne par abonnement pour les cas extrme. 


Puis dire ( c'est largument  ::weird::  ) que cette demande vient du personnel, bof je suis tonn que l'on les coute tant que a...

----------


## Traroth2

Ce qui est marrant, c'est que quand on dit que pour repasser  Windows, il faut changer tous les PC, personne ne demande pourquoi !  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon, les difficults rencontres dmontrent une fois de plus les dangers des formats propritaires. Microsoft tient vraiment ses clients captifs et ce n'est bien sr pas un accident. S'il ne fallait qu'une raison pour se dbarrasser de ces logiciels, celle-ci serait dj amplement suffisante !

----------


## behe

Tiens, je n'ai pas tiqu sur la mme phrase que vous :
"les 14 millions deuros qui ont t engags dans le passage  LiMux, OpenOffice et autres logiciels libres."

Je cherche o sont les conomies du coup

edit : j'avais mal lu le 1er message, le cout de la migration W7 semble avoir t valu  bien plus, dsol

----------


## air-dex

N'oubliez pas qu'il s'agit aussi d'une guguerre politicienne entre deux hommes politiques de bords diffrents.




> Mais c'tait connu depuis le dpart, pourquoi vouloir changer maintenant?
> En plus il me semble que word existe en ligne par abonnement pour les cas extrme. 
> 
> 
> Puis dire ( c'est largument  ) que cette demande vient du personnel, bof je suis tonn que l'on les coute tant que a...


C'est un argument comme un autre. Et donc une arme pour homme politique.




> Ce qui est marrant, c'est que quand on dit que pour repasser  Windows, il faut changer tous les PC, personne ne demande pourquoi !


Il est bien connu que le grand public ne fait pas la distinction entre un ordinateur et l'OS qu'il y a dedans. Et bien entendu le politicien va expliquer aux gens qu'un ordinateur et un OS ce n'est pas la mme chose.  ::aie:: 

Aprs le coup annonc n'est pas dconnant. 14.000 PC  migrer avec pour chacun une licence Windows  un peu plus de 200  + les cots d'installation, a doit faire  peu prs la somme annonce.

----------


## xillibit

> Ce qui est marrant, c'est que quand on dit que pour repasser  Windows, il faut changer tous les PC, personne ne demande pourquoi !


Cela m'a interloqu aussi




> Pourquoi le "petit personnel" aprs a peut tre vraiment merdique si toutes les autres administration travaillent avec du word et envoie des documents sous ce format et que la mise en page est compltement foutu, surtout quand on doit renvoyer le document modifi.
> Faut esprer un meilleur support d'office pour l'avenir ou un office pour Linux (qui sait) mais a serait vraiment con de revenir a windows


C'est pas le pdf le format d'change ? La plupart des gens envoient du .docx alors qu'un pdf suffisait

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Aprs le coup annonc n'est pas dconnant. 14.000 PC  migrer avec pour chacun une licence Windows  un peu plus de 200  + les cots d'installation, a doit faire  peu prs la somme annonce.


Ce  quoi il faut ajouter 14.000 licences MSOffice ... vu que ce qui est en cause n'est pas Linux (LiMux) mais le format des fichiers ODF.  :;):

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...C'est pas le pdf le format d'change ? La plupart des gens envoient du .docx alors qu'un pdf suffisait


a dpend de l'utilisation (seulement lire ou modifier) et des fichiers, car mme si c'est un peut vrai pour les fichiers Word, c'est un tout autre problme pour les fichiers Excel ... et autre.

Bref, comme d'autre, j'y vois surtout une raison de plus pour tordre le cou aux formats privs pour tous les documents. Seuls les formats ouverts apportent une vrai prennit au travail des gens.

----------


## brulain

Microsoft, comme tant d'autres, excelle dans le lobbying qui, comme chacun le sait, supplante aujourd'hui nos vieux processus dmocratiques.

----------


## GerardCalc

Bonsoir,

Le retour a MS n'a bien sr aucun lien avec le dmnagement du sige social de Microsoft Allemagne pour Munich prvu pour 2016...  ::roll:: 

A+

----------


## redcurve

> a dpend de l'utilisation (seulement lire ou modifier) et des fichiers, car mme si c'est un peut vrai pour les fichiers Word, c'est un tout autre problme pour les fichiers Excel ... et autre.
> 
> Bref, comme d'autre, j'y vois surtout une raison de plus pour tordre le cou aux formats privs pour tous les documents. Seuls les formats ouverts apportent une vrai prennit au travail des gens.


Oxml est ouvert, aussi tout en supportant toutes les fonctionnalits de Ms Office (ce qui n'est pas le cas de Odf). Tu as le choix ente Oxml transtional (si pour une raison tordu tu voudrais inclure un vieux truc tout moisi des anciennes version) et le format strict (par dfaut de Office 2010) pure xml.

Un vrai plaisir de bosser avec du coup  ::):

----------


## imikado

La dernire version de LibreOffice et galement compatible oxml strict
http://www.developpez.com/actu/73798...des-classeurs/

Mais comme vous pouvez le lire ici et la Microsoft travaille  sa non interoprabilit



> Microsoft continues to distort the office suites market and impede interoperability using the OOXML pseudo standard, essentially by branching out into Strict and Transitional, making it exceedingly hard for developers to deal with files generated by Microsoft Office and vice versa


Exemple



> In addition to format incompatibilities, Microsoft  with OOXML  has introduced elements which may lead the user into producing a non interoperable document, such as the C-Fonts (for instance, Calibri and Cambria).


http://techrights.org/2014/08/02/oox...-transitional/

----------


## Paul TOTH

je suis a peu prs certain que MS serait prs  faire un prix drisoire sur ces licences pour rcuprer la municipalit  ::): 

sachant que le tour suivant ils paieront plein pot la mise  jour  ::):

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> je suis a peu prs certain que MS serait prs  faire un prix drisoire sur ces licences pour rcuprer la municipalit


Vu leurs moyens, ils peuvent mme leur en faire cadeau. C'est comme pour les licences gratuites pour les tudiants, leur but est juste de fidliser de nouveaux FUTURS clients. Aprs, soit ils payent plein pot, soit ce sont des dlinquants susceptibles d'tre poursuivis en justice (et de payer largement plus que la licence si ils se font prendre).

Cela tant Soft n'est pas le seul  utiliser ce genre de pratique.  :;):

----------


## youtpout978

> Vu leurs moyens, ils peuvent mme leur en faire cadeau. C'est comme pour les licences gratuites pour les tudiants, leur but est juste de fidliser de nouveaux FUTURS clients. Aprs, soit ils payent plein pot, soit ce sont des dlinquants susceptibles d'tre poursuivis en justice (et de payer largement plus que la licence si ils se font prendre).
> 
> Cela tant Soft n'est pas le seul  utiliser ce genre de pratique.


Il y a des licences d'office gratuite pour tudiant ? Parce que j'ai seulement vu une version d'office 365  80 pendant 4 ans pour les tudiants mais si on peut en avoir une gratuite  :8-):

----------


## Algo D.DN

Tiens encore des U-Boots! dcidment  Munich ils n'ont pas fini de se faire torpiller... scusi! mais c'tait trop tentant :[)

Comme l'ont dj relev d'autres sur ce thread, on peut aisment sinterroger sur les positions politiciennes, et dans ce cas-ci prcisment, sur les conditions tractes par M$ et la nouvelle municipalit de Munich pour asseoir le sige de M$ dans cette ville.

Il serait intressant de savoir  partir de quels investissements ($, n/CDI), la villa va accepter d'aller  contre-courant au regard de la tendance actuelle en Europe.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Il y a des licences d'office gratuite pour tudiant ?


Il n'y en a peut-tre plus, mais il me semble bien qu'il y en a eu ... ou certains tudiants m'auraient menti ?  :;): 

En tous cas, pour WordPerfect et la suite qui allait avec  une poque a existait (dans les annes 1990-1995). La monte en charge de OpenOffice n'a certes pas limin Soft, mais  probablement t une des causes de la disparition des concurrents de MSOffice. Et pourtant, WordPerfect et WordPro pour les traitements de texte ou QuatroPro et Lotus pour les tableurs ou Paradox pour les bases de donnes n'avaient absolument rien a envier  Word, Excel et Access. Leur seul tort, finalement a t de ne pas passer en Open Source.

----------


## Bousk

> Il n'y en a peut-tre plus, mais il me semble bien qu'il y en a eu ... ou certains tudiants m'auraient menti ?


Ca dpend uniquement de l'cole. Certaines coles ont des accords avec Microsoft.

----------


## Saverok

> Ca dpend uniquement de l'cole. Certaines coles ont des accords avec Microsoft.


Au temps de mes tudes, il y a 10 ans, cela tait gnralis au niveau des universits.
Il suffisait d'avoir une carte tudiant et mme pas besoin que cela soit dans un cursus en rapport avec l'IT.

----------


## goomazio

Vous parlez du MSDN Academic Alliance ? Office ne semble pas/plus en faire partie.

http://www.microsoft.com/education/h...outMSDNAA.aspx




> Software included in the MSDN AA program:
> 
> 
>     Visual Studio 2008, 2005, 2003 [Professional, VSTS, VSTO, Development languages and tools]
>     XNA Game Studio 3.0 with 12 month free membership to XNA Creators Club Academic Membership
>     Robotics Developer Studio 2008 Academic Edition
>     Expression Tools [Studio, Expression Web, Blend, and Media]
>     Operating Systems & SDKs [Windows Vista Business, XP Pro, Compute Cluster, Platform SDKs, DX]
>     Enterprise Servers [Windows Server 2008/3 (32 & 64-bit), SQL Server 2008/5 (32 & 64-bit), SharePoint Portal Server, Exchange Server, BI Tools, BizTalk, etc.]
> ...


L'cole paye et l'tudiant en bnficie "gratuitement" (pour aller  l'cole (suprieur) c'est rarement gratuite).

----------


## Jerbic

Il a pas dit que la solution sera de faire demi-tour et readopter Windows , au contraire ils veulent que l'open source soit gnralis a l'chelle nationale

----------


## Algo D.DN

> Il a pas dit que la solution sera de faire demi-tour et readopter Windows , au contraire ils veulent que l'open source soit gnralis a l'chelle nationale


En mme temps je les comprends, c'est d'ailleurs un souci partag par de  plus en plus des politiques que ce soit au niveau rgional que fdral,  lAllemagne est un peu  la trane par apport  d'autres pays europens,  Italie, France, Sude, Pays-Bas, Grande-Bretagne, Espagne, etc. qui  sont trs actifs dans l'e-gouvernance l'adoption des standards ouverts  et des solutions libres,  ce sujet, la France s'est vu attribuer le  premier prix d'e-gouvernance europen de l'ONU, qui rcompense les  dernires innovations franaises et l'accent mis sur l'usage du Logiciel  Libre dans le secteur public ... :[)

Source Etalab : http://www.etalab.gouv.fr/etalab-rec...nement-de-lonu

----------


## air-dex

> Envoy par Paul TOTH
> 
> 
> je suis a peu prs certain que MS serait prs  faire un prix drisoire sur ces licences pour rcuprer la municipalit 
> 
> 
> Vu leurs moyens, ils peuvent mme leur en faire cadeau.


Ce serait aussi un coup marketing norme. Munich est dsormais un bastion, un symbole de l'open source et si Microsoft le reprend ce serait un signal fort en dfaveur du FOSS. Et cela coterait sans doute bien moins cher qu'une nime campagne anti-LibreOffice.

----------


## jcvid2

mais (j'tais dans l'quipe qui faisait le choix technique dans une grande banque), Microsoft a fait une offre financire tellement allchante que la direction a cd (plus de 90% de remise).

----------


## jfduhamel

Virez donc tout a et laissez-nous vivre notre libert et nos dmocraties hors du giron MICROSOFT.
Ils font 90% de ristourne aux uns, acceptent ouvertement la piraterie dans des pays comme le prou et bien d'autres, donc la conclusion logique est qu'ils se foutent de la gu... du reste du monde. 
On vit trs bien sans eux aussi bien en entreprise qu'en milieu priv, et il n'y a pas vraiment de problmes de compatibilit  l'exception de ceux qu'ils gnrent pour raison de marketing abusif.

JF Duhamel
PS: Chez moi, .doc, .xls etc sont bannis

----------


## SurferIX

> Cependant, un rcent changement politique au sein de lquipe municipale pourrait sonner la fin de cette aventure et marquer un retour  Windows.


J'ai arrt de lire ici parce qu'une seule chose ressort de tout a, au mme titre qu'HADOPI et consors : quand on a de l'argent on finit toujours par *tout* acheter, y compris l'thique.
La seule chose qui m'intresse dans cet article est de savoir combien de dessous de table a promis Microsoft pour le retour  Windows.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...La seule chose qui m'intresse dans cet article est de savoir combien de dessous de table a promis Microsoft pour le retour  Windows.


Si retour  Windows  la fin il y a. Pour le moment, rien n'est pli (sauf erreur de ma part).

----------


## Invit

Un maire a se change, plus vite que l'on ne le pense.

----------


## byrautor

Citation de SurferIX : 
"La seule chose qui m'intresse dans cet article est de savoir combien de dessous de table a promis Microsoft pour le retour  Windows"

Je suis bien d'accord !
 ::P:

----------


## stalacta

Il faudrait que ce soit toutes les administrations qui passent  Linux. En attendant il existe des solutions pour convertir des formats open-source aux formats propritaires.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Il faudrait que ce soit toutes les administrations qui passent  Linux. En attendant il existe des solutions pour convertir des formats open-source aux formats propritaires.


C'est tellement vrai qu' une certaine poque, je prfrais utiliser OOo Portable au bureau au lieu de MSOffice car je le connaissais bien mieux. Et j'enregistrais en .doc ou .xls (except si il y avait des macro dans les documents).

Et ceux qui recevaient ces documents ne se sont jamais douts qu'ils avaient t crs sur OpenOffice.  :;):

----------


## imikado

Un topic o je vous invite  venir ragir (l'italie souhaite mettre enfin fin  la vente li de windows)
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14...axe-microsoft/

----------


## Jjo_jack

Libre Office que j'utilise a la place de MSOffice, peut enregistrer,charger les format MS ou libre Office.
Il y a aucun obstacle de format.
probablement de la propagande faon america...ca ca, pour tuer luf avant closion.

----------


## domi65

@ Algo D.DN




> la France s'est vu attribuer le premier prix d'e-gouvernance europen de l'ONU,


Ce n'est pas ce que dis l'article pour lequel tu as mis un lien.




> Le 7 octobre, la mission Etalab sest rendue  Astana (Kazakhstan) afin dy recevoir au nom de la France le premier prix en matire de-gouvernement au niveau europen, dcern par lOrganisation des Nations Unies.


C'est _au Nom de la France_, mais c'est _le Kazakhstan_ qui a reu le titre.

----------


## imikado

Il y a quelques jours, on pouvait lire "Munich rejoint la Document Foundation"  :;): 



> Alors que la satisfaction des utilisateurs confronts au vaste projet LiMux de la ville de Munich semble remise en cause, la capitale bavaroise rejoint officiellement le comit de conseil de la Document Foundation *confirmant son engagement continu dans LibreOffice* , la suite bureautique Open Source.

----------


## Algo D.DN

> C'est _au Nom de la France_, mais c'est _le Kazakhstan_ qui a reu le titre.


Heu...je pige pas trop l... 

<cite> Le 7 octobre, la mission Etalab sest rendue   Astana (Kazakhstan) afin  dy recevoir au nom de la France le premier  prix en matire  de-gouvernement au niveau europen, dcern par  lOrganisation des  Nations Unies.

Ce prix fait suite  ltude  UN E-Government Survey 2014  qui tablit  tous les deux ans un classement mondial des nations dans les domaines  du numrique et de le-gouvernement.

Ce prix rcompensait notamment les dernires innovations franaises en  la matire, parmi lesquelles ont t cits les services en ligne, la  plateforme data.gouv.fr, la cration du rle dAdministrateur gnral  des donnes et laccent mis sur lusage du logiciel libre dans le  secteur public.</cite>

----------


## Algo D.DN

> Il y a quelques jours, on pouvait lire "Munich rejoint la Document Foundation"


Yep! Munich est la deuxime administration publique avec le comit interministriel MIMO Franais  rejoindre ainsi les (14) autres membres du conseil consultatif de la fondation Open Document.

----------


## imikado

Entre Munich, le choix ODF du royaume Uni, la gendarmerie nationnale qui conserve son choix, l'italie... on sent une vague de "rebellion" et une volont de se sentir moins dpendant de Microsoft  :;):

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Entre Munich, le choix ODF du royaume Uni, la gendarmerie nationnale qui conserve son choix, l'italie... on sent une vague de "rebellion" et une volont de se sentir moins dpendant de Microsoft


Pas de Soft seulement  :;):  en fait, le mouvement va  l'encontre de tout format de document non ouvert. Par exemple dans la photo, avec la multiplicit des formats RAW, il y a aussi fort  faire, car seul le format DNG de Adobe est ouvert dans cette jungle. Les exemples de formats de fichiers propritaires sont lgion dans bien d'autres domaines que la bureautique.

----------


## psychadelic

> Pas de Soft seulement  en fait, le mouvement va  l'encontre de tout format de document non ouvert. Par exemple dans la photo, avec la multiplicit des formats RAW, il y a aussi fort  faire, car seul le format DNG de Adobe est ouvert dans cette jungle. Les exemples de formats de fichiers propritaires sont lgion dans bien d'autres domaines que la bureautique.


Cela n'a rien  voir.
les format RAW n'ont jamais t imagins pour devenir un jour standardiss.
La problmatique de leur conception est la vitesse de transmission d'une photo entre les capteurs et l'criture sur une carte SIM.
Et il est naturel que chaque fabriquant ait les siens, car cela peut faire la diffrence entre les marques et les produits.

Q'Adobe s'amuse avec son format DNG pour esprer un jour contrler ce march (et le rendre payant par la suite auprs des fabricants) est loin d'tre une chose positive.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Et il est naturel que chaque fabriquant ait les siens, car cela peut faire la diffrence entre les marques et les produits.
> 
> Q'Adobe s'amuse avec son format DNG pour esprer un jour contrler ce march (et le rendre payant par la suite auprs des fabricants) est loin d'tre une chose positive.


Sauf que Leica et Pentax ont adopts ce format. Avec l'avantage que quand un nouveau boitier sort, les Fichiers RAW PNG sont immdiatement reconnus et peuvent tre traits sans attendre la mise  jour des diffrents logiciels de dmatriage. 

De plus, l'exprience montre que si en 2007 le format PEF (propritaire Pentax) tait lgrement plus performant, aujourd'hui, c'est plutt l'inverse.

Quant  le rendre payant, le format est ouvert, ce sont les logiciels qui l'utilisent qui sont payants (ventuellement), c'est juste les formats de fichiers qui sont ouverts, pas les logiciels. C'est comme PDF, c'est un des formats ouverts les plus courants. Rien ne vous empche d'crire des logiciels capables de traiter des fichiers au format DNG ou PDF (puisque les spcifications sont sur la place publique) et de vendre vos logiciels.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La ville de Munich va dcider cette semaine si elle abandonne Linux pour revenir  Windows, * 
*la FSF Europe appelle  voter contre cette proposition * 

En 2003, la ville de Munich (Allemagne) a lanc un projet de migration de 14 000 ordinateurs quips de Windows NT vers LiMux (un systme dexploitation driv dUbuntu), mais galement vers la suite bureautique LibreOffice. Le projet baptis du mme nom (LiMux), qui a t vot en 2003 et devait stendre sur 10 ans, a t motiv par les rsultats dune tude qui avanait que la ville aurait ainsi pu conomiser des millions deuros, mais galement gagner une indpendance vis--vis des diteurs de solutions propritaires. 

Le format ODF (Open Document Format) a galement t adopt par la ville de Munich en tant que norme pour les documents bureautiques (texte, tableurs, prsentations, diagrammes, etc.).

Cette migration sest officiellement acheve en 2013 et les objectifs ont t atteints, voire dpasss puisque la localit avait affirm avoir migr avec succs 14 800 postes de travail, sur 15 500 PC de ladministration vers Linux.

Cette migration aurait permis  la localit dconomiser prs de 11 millions deuros, dont environ 6,8 millions dconomies ont t enregistres uniquement sur les licences Microsoft en 2012.

Cependant, en aot 2014,  les autorits locales ont commenc  sinterroger sur la pertinence de cette stratgie.  cette priode, Josef Schmid, ladjoint au maire, a estim quun examen est ncessaire suite aux nombreuses plaintes d'employs de la mairie qui ont  souffert  de cette transition, notamment pour les changes de donnes et l'excution de logiciels spcifiques dvelopps en interne. Une tude indpendante a alors t commissionne afin de dterminer la pertinence d'un retour  des produits Microsoft. 

Mais Dieter Reiter, le maire de Munich, na pas envisag pour sa part un retour  Windows, estimant que, daprs une analyse des cots pour un retour  Windows quil a command, cela reviendrait trs cher  la municipalit.

Reiter avait assur par exemple que le passage  Windows 7 devrait entraner le remplacement de plus de 14 000 PC de ladministration, ce qui pourrait coter 3,15 millions deuros, sans tenir compte des frais de licences et dinfrastructure. Ladoption de Windows 8 serait encore plus coteuse, selon lui.

Reiter a fait galement savoir que le retour aux solutions Microsoft reviendrait en mme temps  perdre les 14 millions deuros qui ont t engags dans le passage  LiMux, OpenOffice et autres logiciels libres. Un montant qui devrait donc tre ajout au cot du retour  Windows.

Quoi quil en soit, mercredi prochain, une proposition visant  mettre fin au projet Limux et  revenir  un systme propritaire (notamment Windows) dans 3 ans, qui a t prsente par les deux partis au pouvoir, les sociaux-dmocrates (SPD) et l'Union sociale chrtienne (CSU), sera vote. 

 La proposition vise  garantir qu'au plus tard  la fin de 2020, un nouveau client de base Windows sera le client standard de la ville , a dclar un porte-parole du conseil municipal de Munich.

Cependant, il semble que LiMux et d'autres logiciels open source pourraient encore tre utiliss jusqu' ce que le client Windows soit en place.  Durant la priode de transition, les dpartements et les units d'affaires pourront utiliser ce nouveau client bas sur Windows avec des produits standard ou continuer  utiliser une architecture client mixte de Windows et Linux selon leur situation individuelle , suggre la proposition.

L'utilisation du client de messagerie libre Thunderbird ainsi que la suite LibreOffice sont galement concernes par ces mesures dabandon pour une utilisation de  produits standards du march  offrant la  plus grande compatibilit possible  avec les logiciels externes et internes.

Bien entendu, la Free Software Foundation Europe (FSFE) a invit tous les membres du conseil  voter contre la proposition.  La proposition actuelle est une mauvaise plaisanterie. Ils ne savent pas exactement ce qui serait impliqu sils abandonnent LiMux , a dclar Matthias Kirschner, prsident du FSFE.  Ils ne savent pas combien de temps cela prendrait et combien cela coterait. Nanmoins l'OB [Oberbrgermeister] Reiter veut passer  Microsoft, quoi qu'il arrive , a-t-il continu.

*Un retour vers Windows ? Oui, mais pourquoi ?*  

La conseillre Anne Hbner, porte-parole du dpartement informatique du SPD, a avanc que  pour le moment, dans de nombreux cas, il faut beaucoup trop de temps et cela cote beaucoup trop cher pour que la ville implmente un logiciel disponible en standard sur le march. Cela doit changer pour que la ville reste comptitive dans une socit de services de plus en plus numrique  . 

Les premiers jours qui ont suivi la fin de la migration vers LiMux, le conseil a dclar que la majorit des utilisateurs n'avaient pas de problmes importants avec le systme dexploitation, mais que certains dpartements de la ville ont critiqu LiMux lors dune enqute mene l'anne dernire. Le dpartement des ressources humaines de la ville (POR) a dclar que depuis 2006, lorsque le POR a commenc  utiliser LiMux et OpenOffice, puis est pass  LibreOffice,  l'efficacit et la productivit des lieux de travail soutenus par POR ont sensiblement diminu .

Pourtant, Kirschner a soulign quune tude de consultants a mis l'accent sur les questions organisationnelles comme tant  l'origine des problmes avec les TIC du conseil et non des problmes avec les logiciels open source.

Paradoxalement, la proposition indique galement que le but ultime devrait tre que les logiciels utiliss par la ville fonctionnent  indpendamment du systme d'exploitation de la machine de l'utilisateur final , suggrant entre autres l'utilisation d'applications web, de virtualisation, etc.

Source : Europa

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ? Coup dur pour le monde du libre ?

----------


## herr_wann

Les arguments avancs sont tranges, aujourd'hui on privilgie de plus en plus les interfaces web et il n'est pas compliqu de virtualiser quelques postes ncessitant absolument un OS windows.

----------


## Haseo86

En clair, la proposition a dbarqu parce qu'une minorit d'utilisateurs ayant de l'influence (les RH), n'ont pas cherch  changer leurs habitudes.

Incroyable de voir des gens prner un retour  Windows au nom du respect des standards et de la compatibilit.

Tout aussi stupide de voir des gens  la fois proposer un changement d'OS et l'utilisation d'applications web.

Bref, a sent soit l'incomptence incapable de changer ses habitudes, soit le lobbyisme bien plac, ou un peu des deux.

----------


## TallyHo

> Les arguments avancs sont tranges, aujourd'hui on privilgie de plus en plus les interfaces web et il n'est pas compliqu de virtualiser quelques postes ncessitant absolument un OS windows.


Oui a parait lger... En gros, ils envisagent un retour sur Windows parce que des users sont mal forms ou ne veulent pas suivre l'volution informatique de leur administration et que ce sont des branquignoles pour dvelopper sur Linux...

----------


## youtpout978

Faut aussi trouver les ressources qui dev sur Linux, surtout si c'est des applications desktop.

Je travaille pour une administration et les utilisateurs sur le terrain qui n'ont rien  voir avec le domaine de l'informatique ont du mal  s'adapter  la nouvelle application qui vient en remplacement d'une trs vieille application, certaines fonctionnalits dont on pourrait se passer ont t implmente pour par trop drouter l'utilisateur, et on se rend compte que pleins de bugs n'ont pas t remarqu par les utilisateurs parce qu'ils n'utilisent pas certaines fonctionnalits de l'application.
Il est envisag de mettre certains services sur le Web mais les utilisateurs sont contre et veulent l'avoir directement dans leur application, une discussion est en cours entre le DSI et les utilisateurs, en tout cas c'est pas simple de changer les habitudes des utilisateurs, il faut essayer de se mettre  leur place, c'est des gens qui n'ont pas forcment de connaissance en informatique  qui on impose un outil, alors qu'ils avaient dj du mal  matriser l'ancien et quand ils commencent  le comprendre on leur change leurs habitudes ...

----------


## zobal

> ... en tout cas c'est pas simple de changer les habitudes des utilisateurs, il faut essayer de se mettre  leur place, c'est des gens qui n'ont pas forcment de connaissance en informatique  qui on impose un outil, alors qu'ils avaient dj du mal  matriser l'ancien et quand ils commencent  le comprendre on leur change leurs habitudes ...


C'est le problme de tous les progiciels mais c'est indpendant de l'OS.

Ici il s'agit certainement de "stratgie politique" et de lobbying. L'excuse du mcontentement d'une partie du personnel n'est pas crdible : les administrations n'en ont dj rien  faire de leurs clients alors de leur personnel...

----------


## TallyHo

Et puis il ne faut pas inverser les rles non plus... Je comprends l'apprhension des utilisateurs face  un projet informatique (qui peut tre vachement attnue par la communication interne au passage) mais ce n'est pas leurs habitudes qui doit faire la politique de la boite...

----------


## TiranusKBX

> [...] en tout cas c'est pas simple de changer les habitudes des utilisateurs, il faut essayer de se mettre  leur place, c'est des gens qui n'ont pas forcment de connaissance en informatique  qui on impose un outil, alors qu'ils avaient dj du mal  matriser l'ancien et quand ils commencent  le comprendre on leur change leurs habitudes ...


La plupart du temps ce n'est pas le manque de comptence informatique le problme mais l'absolus manque de volont de comprendre l'utilisation.  ::aie:: 
Ceux qui n'on aucune comptences en informatique sont en fait des personnes qui arrtent de rflchir car c'est de l'informatique! ::mouarf:: 
Il y a trop de monde qui hors de leur zone de confort intellectuel sont des idiots finis, tant que tu n'enregistre pas les modifications faire des essais n'est pas un problme  ::roll::

----------


## The F0x

> les administrations n'en ont dj rien  faire de leurs clients alors de leur personnel...


En fait, dans le secteur publique, (et je connais bien j'y ai travaill et ce sont des clients maintenant) et  tous les niveaux locaux, regionaux, nationaux ou supra-nationaux, les utilisateurs sont tout puissant. Ils peuvent dire : "non" et dans ce cas tu fais quoi ? Ben tu ne peux rien faire, il faut les convaincre et leur hierarchie n'y peut rien non plus. C'est un des parametres les plus complexes  grer dans les projets pour les secteurs publiques, si la hierarchie (et oui on ne parle pas de management, a fait partie des notions honnies) veut faire quelque chose mais que la base ne veut pas, ben tout tombe  l'eau.... cela impose des heures et des heures de discussions pour les convaincres du changement et leur montrer ce qu'ils ont a y gagner.

----------


## Guntha

Dans le priv, les employs qui rsistent au changement, on les pousse  la dmission ou  la retraite, on ne s'amuse pas  changer tout le SI pour leur faire plaisir, surtout pour un cot pareil.

----------


## syj

Ce qui n'est pas dit dans l'article ici.
En 2011, Microsoft a lanc un TechCenter  Munich:
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/mtc/...ns/munich.aspx



Le lien : https://mspoweruser.com/microsoft-ge...-headquarters/

politiquement et conomiquement, je pense que  doit surpasser les motivations techniques.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Il est clair que pour Microsoft, Munich est une belle aiguille dans le pied (en Europe). Que Microsoft fasse tout pour inciter Munich  faire machine arrire, personne ne peut raisonnablement en douter. Y compris avec quelques pots de vin bien placs et des promesses de tarifs totalement imbattables ... dans un premier temps. C'est pas propre  Microsoft, Boeing et Airbus font exactement la mme chose dans le domaine aronautique.

Il est clair que le libre/OpenSource ne peut pas lutter dans la mesure o ils ne peuvent acheter personne. Par contre, la Chine ou la Russie (mais pour des raisons purement politique) peuvent faire ce qu'une ville seule ??? (mme allemande) a des difficults  imposer.

----------


## Zirak

> Par contre, la Chine ou la Russie (mais pour des raisons purement politique) peuvent faire ce qu'une ville seule ??? (mme allemande) a des difficults  imposer.


Oui mais l-bas les utilisateurs n'ont pas leur mot  dire. ^^

Et puis c'est effectivement une volont politique  l'chelle de la nation, c'est quand mme diffrent. 

Pendant ce temps l chez nous, on signe des contrats avec Microsoft pour alimenter tout notre systme ducatif contre quelques tablettes...

----------


## Traroth2

> Ce qui n'est pas dit dans l'article ici.
> En 2011, Microsoft a lanc un TechCenter  Munich:
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/mtc/...ns/munich.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Le lien : https://mspoweruser.com/microsoft-ge...-headquarters/
> 
> politiquement et conomiquement, je pense que  doit surpasser les motivations techniques.


C'est bien pire que a. Microsoft Deutschland vient d'installer son nouveau sige social  Munich. Un petit article sur l'inauguration du nouveau sige, en allemand, sur le site officiel de la ville de Munich :

https://www.muenchen.de/rathaus/Stad...-zentrale.html

Edit : en fait c'est ce que dit aussi ton deuxime lien.

----------


## capitainepower

Quelle ide idiote!!! si les dcideurs devaient couter les bugs entre la chaise et le clavier, les projets ne pourraient pas avancer.

----------


## Aeson

Linux est parfait sur serveur. En desktop c'est simplement nul. Quand je travail sous LinuxMint apres une periode d'inactivit je dois remettre mon mot de passe. logique. Sauf que j'ai access pendant +- 10 sec au bureau avant qu'il me demande mon mot de passe... Belle preuve de securit...

----------


## Invit

> Linux est parfait sur serveur. En desktop c'est simplement nul. Quand je travail sous LinuxMint apres une periode d'inactivit je dois remettre mon mot de passe. logique. Sauf que j'ai access pendant +- 10 sec au bureau avant qu'il me demande mon mot de passe... Belle preuve de securit...


Parce que tu crois qu'on met LinuxMint sur les serveurs ? Et c'est la seule distribution Linux ? Une sous - sous - distribution ? un driv de driv ? Viens chez Debian et on en reparle...

----------


## Aeson

> Parce que tu crois qu'on met LinuxMint sur les serveurs ?


On parle de Desktop pas de Serveur. Et Linux Mint est une des distribution linux desktop les plus populaire.

A moin que tu pense mettre un Debian sous bash entre leurs mains  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

Linux est tres bon sur serveur. Qu'ils reste cote serveur..... le desktop c'est rien pour Linux....

----------


## Aeson

> Viens chez Debian et on en reparle...


Debian est une distribution serveur. Tu veus donner ca au employs de la commune de Munich ?  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Debian est une distribution serveur. Tu veus donner ca au employs de la commune de Munich ?


Ah ouais  :8O:  Debian n'est qu'une distribution serveur, renseigne toi un peu plus sur Linux avant de balancer a... On sent bien que tu maitrises ton sujet... 

Ici, plusieurs sont sous Debian selon leurs besoins et devine quoi ??? Ils ont une interface graphique, c'est incroyable non ???  ::?: 

De plus, tu as Fedora, Ubuntu ou encore OpenSuse ...

Mais qu'est-ce que c'est ??? Une image de l'installation de Debian :



Mais c'est bien sr !!!! On installe des serveurs sur des ordinateurs portables!! Et c'est quoi a, "environnement de bureau ???"

----------


## Aeson

> Ah ouais  Debian n'est qu'une distribution serveur


Ne cherche pas la petite bete... Debian est principalement une distribution serveur. Meme si il y a une interface graphique cette distribution est TRES loin d'etre faite pour des non-informaticien... de meme pour Fedora qui est pour les dev.


Il y a bien Ubuntu.. Mais comme par hasard Munich a du faire son propre fork... ca veus bien dire que les ditributions desktop actuelle ne sont pas utilisable pour le grand publique proffesionellement sans invesstir enormement dans un fork.


Je comprend bien que tu veuille deriver sur les distributions serveur. Mais c'est pas le sujet  :;):  on parle de desktop

----------


## Aeson

> Mais c'est bien sr !!!! On installe des serveurs sur des ordinateurs portables!! Et c'est quoi a, "environnement de bureau ???"


T'as l'air frustr comme mec.. Ta femme ne voulais rien faire hier ?  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

ahhh les linuxiens... c'est bien vous les plus ferm et avec le plus de mauvaise foi...

----------


## Invit

> T'as l'air frustr comme mec.. Ta femme ne voulais rien faire hier ? 
> 
> ahhh les linuxiens... c'est bien vous les plus ferm et avec le plus de mauvaise foi...


Ah ouais, carrment, des attaques personnelles ? C'est a tes arguments ?

Et la 2me phrase, vu tes derniers messages, je pense que la majorit se fera son avis.

Et mettre les gens dans des cases "linuxiens", "windowsiens", mais qu'est-ce que c'est gonflant... 

Pour le reste, je ne rpondrais plus, cela n'a aucun intrt, tu ne connais pas "le monde linux".

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> T'as l'air frustr comme mec.. Ta femme ne voulais rien faire hier ? 
> 
> ahhh les linuxiens... c'est bien vous les plus ferm et avec le plus de mauvaise foi...


Les agressions et les insultes ne mnent jamais  rien. Moi, c'est pas Debian, mais OpenSUSE. Une distribution, bien sr, utilisable pour installer un serveur, mais qui est surtout adapte au desktop. Avec une installation entirement automatique et graphique pour un nophyte. A la fin de l'installation, il ne reste plus qu' personnaliser aux gots de l'utilisateur. Et la dconnexion / demande de mot de passe, c'est paramtrable ... exactement comme sous Windows.

Bref, mme conclusion que "orygynz" tu ne sais absolument pas de quoi tu parles.

----------


## Aeson

> Pour le reste, je ne rpondrais plus, cela n'a aucun intrt, tu ne connais pas "le monde linux".


Je travaill tous les jours sur des Liux Server. Debian et Ubuntu... meme CoreOS des fois. Je connais la mentalit merci




> Bref, mme conclusion que "orygynz" tu ne sais absolument pas de quoi tu parles.


Je sais tres bien de quoi je parle. Et le fait est que j'ai la main sur mon LinuxMint pendant 10 secondes avant qu'il me demande mon mot de passe. Je pense que ca a avoir avec une connectionRDP en cours sur Reminna. Mais le fait est la.

Mais c'est encore un specificit du monde linux. Quand on est pas du meme avis on n'y connais rien....

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Tu confirmes donc que que tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles. LinuxMint ne te convient pas => essaye donc une distribution plus puissante et plus permissive. OpenSUSE permet quasiment tout, de KDE  GNOME en passant par XFCE, LXQT et autre, tout est possible. Et pour celui qui ne tient pas  se casser la tte, il fait tout par dfaut, et si il est curieux, il personnalise tout comme il le souhaite.

----------


## Aeson

> Et pour celui qui ne tient pas  se casser la tte


J'utilise LinuxMint uniquement en prive. Et uniquement pour faire du ssh sur les serveurs. Donc dans mon cas c'est pas grave. Pour faire du ssh n'importe quel version de Linux convient. cote serveur j'ai de l'Ubuntu Debian ou CoreOs.

Et encore une foi la discussion est sur les desktop pour le grand publique en millieu proffesionel. Domain dans lequel Linux n'est clairement pas bon.

----------


## capitainepower

-> Et encore une foi la discussion est sur les desktop pour le grand publique en millieu proffesionel. Domain dans lequel Linux n'est clairement pas bon.
Ce n'est pas Linux qui n'est pas bon; il y a un manque d'applications professionnelles. 
Votre tlphone tourne sous Windows, non? Je dirais qu'il est sous Android ou iOS et cela ne vous empche pas de travailler dessus. Et comme l'un des intervenants l'a dit plus haut, de plus en plus de tches sont faites via des applications Web ou des plateformes. 
Donc, quel est l'intrt de Windows/Office,  part la vente lie et l'atombombing? Un systme comme Linux permet de rduire globalement les cots et de maintenir une indpendance.

Pour ma part, certains responsables Allemands partiront en vacances sans trop de trous dans leur budget.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Et encore une foi la discussion est sur les desktop pour le grand publique en millieu proffesionel. Domain dans lequel Linux n'est clairement pas bon.


Alors, moi, *je ne te parle QUE de Linux Desktop*, c'est toi qui parles tout le temps des serveurs. Et encore une fois, tu prouves juste que tu n'y connais absolument rien. Le fait que Linux ne s'impose pas en Desktop, ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'est pas bon, c'est parce que des gens, comme toi, n'y sont pas habitus et n'aiment pas changer leurs habitudes.

C'est a qui se passe  Munich, et en plus, il y a la pression de Microsoft sur les dcideurs pour redevenir la rfrence bureautique  Munich. a fait trs longtemps que 90% de ma bureautique se fait sur Linux, et moi, c'est le contraire, c'est  chaque fois que je vais sous Windows que je suis dconcert.

J'ai fini par me payer une Windows 10 Pro (plein pot, vu que de XP il n'existe aucune version de mise  jour). Je l'ai fais par curiosit pure. Et bien, partant de XP, je suis autant (voir plus) dsorient en passant  Windows 10, que quand je passe d'OpenSUSE  Ubuntu (ou  une autre distribution Linux). Ceci pour dire que ce n'est pas Windows 10 ou Ubuntu qui est nul, mais juste pour dire que quand on a des automatismes, il est trs difficile de s'en dfaire.

----------


## Aeson

> Et encore une fois, tu prouves juste que tu n'y connais absolument rien. Le fait que Linux ne s'impose pas en Desktop, ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'est pas bon


C'est vrai la mafia Microsoft j'avais oublie...

Je maitrise tres bien Linux en Desktop. Et ce n'est pas comparable a Windows. Windows est loin devant. Et si on y inclu Office il n'y a pas photo Linux est loin derriere.

Je parle en utilisation bureautique pro, pour aller sur Facebook une tablette Android suffit.

----------


## zobal

> Je maitrise tres bien Linux en Desktop. Et ce n'est pas comparable a Windows. Windows est loin devant. Et si on y inclu Office il n'y a pas photo Linux est loin derriere.


Mais absolument.
Et la couleur la plus jolie c'est le jaune.
D'autres questions ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dans le priv, les employs qui rsistent au changement, on les pousse  la dmission ou  la retraite, on ne s'amuse pas  changer tout le SI pour leur faire plaisir, surtout pour un cot pareil.


C'est ce que j'appelle une remarque d'informaticiens dconnects... L'informatique doit servir l'entreprise, pas le contraire. Et si le SI passe en force pour imposer une technologie qui ne plait pas aux utilisateurs, ben, la direction va vite lui faire corriger le tir.

Parce que, dans une entreprise, si  tous les niveaux, on perd en rentabilit, au final, le gain informatique de base, va vite devenir une perte, et une perte de plus en plus grande.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est ce que j'appelle une remarque d'informaticiens dconnects... L'informatique doit servir l'entreprise, pas le contraire. Et si le SI passe en force pour imposer une technologie qui ne plait pas aux utilisateurs, ben, la direction va vite lui faire corriger le tir.


C'est vrai.

Aprs est-ce qu'il ne voulait pas parler du cas o la direction, veut ce changement, pas spcialement le SI ?

Et dans ce cas l effectivement, les utilisateurs n'auront pas spcialement leur mot  dire.

D'ailleurs, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de cas o c'est le SI qui impose des choses sans que la direction soit au courant, ou alors il y a un grave problme.

Si je prends mon exprience perso dans le priv, ce que le SI mets en place c'est :

- soit demand par la direction
- soit demand par les utilisateurs en ayant t valid par la direction
- soit propos par le SI en ayant t valid par la direction

Une boite avec un SI qui mets des trucs en place sans en parler  personne, je te rejoins sur le fait que c'est compltement aberrant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est vrai.
> 
> Aprs est-ce qu'il ne voulait pas parler du cas o la direction, veut ce changement, pas spcialement le SI ?
> 
> Et dans ce cas l effectivement, les utilisateurs n'auront pas spcialement leur mot  dire.
> 
> D'ailleurs, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de cas o c'est le SI qui impose des choses sans que la direction soit au courant, ou alors il y a un grave problme.
> 
> Si je prends mon exprience perso dans le priv, ce que le SI mets en place c'est :
> ...


Tu as raison, dans la plupart des cas, mais, de mon exprience dans des SSII, je peux te dire que je me suis confront  des SI qui VOULAIT imposer un truc, que la direction allait dans leur sens (sans trop connaitre, mais le SI avait prsent un dossier montrant les avantages, mais sans avoir fait d'audit auprs des autres services), et quand on leur demandait ce que les utilisateurs finaux en pensaient, la rponse tait : "ils s'y habitueront, c'est pas eux qui dcident !". 
Personnellement, j'avais tendance  tre sur la rserve dans ce cas, et appuyer mon boss pour refuser le contrat. Les rares fois o on y est all quand mme (le boss est le boss et il faut des contrats), ben le projet est tomb  l'eau (heureusement qu'on btonnait les contrats, parce que certains voulaient nous en coller la responsabilit, et refusaient de payer).

Je pense que ce n'est jamais une bonne ide d'imposer un outil informatique. Aprs tout, ce sont les utilisateurs qui vont s'en servir, pas le SI.

----------


## Zirak

> Tu as raison, dans la plupart des cas, mais, de mon exprience dans des SSII, je peux te dire que je me suis confront  des SI qui VOULAIT imposer un truc


Ok, effectivement, mon exprience dans le priv se rsume  du SI interne  l'entreprise (ou SI de la maison mre), n'ayant pas travaill en SSII, j'avoue que je n'ai pas t confront  ce genre de cas. 




> Je pense que ce n'est jamais une bonne ide d'imposer un outil informatique. Aprs tout, ce sont les utilisateurs qui vont s'en servir, pas le SI.


Oui, mais a contrario, il ne faut pas oublier qu'il y a toujours la rfraction aux changements. Et que parfois ce changement, mme si pnible pour l'utilisateur, peut signifier la survie de l'entreprise.

Dans l'idal, il faudrait effectivement que cela ne soit jamais impos, mais fait de faon concerte, dans le bonheur et la bonne humeur. Mais cela n'empchera pas que mme en tant concerts, certains utilisateurs viendront  redire du simple fait que cela change leurs habitudes, mme si c'est pour leur bien, et trouveront toujours mieux comment ils faisaient "avant".

Le changement se fait rarement facilement, que cela concerne les outils informatiques ou pas d'ailleurs. ^^

----------


## Invit

> Ok, effectivement, mon exprience dans le priv se rsume  du SI interne  l'entreprise (ou SI de la maison mre), n'ayant pas travaill en SSII, j'avoue que je n'ai pas t confront  ce genre de cas. 
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, mais a contrario, il ne faut pas oublier qu'il y a toujours la rfraction aux changements. Et que parfois ce changement, mme si pnible pour l'utilisateur, peut signifier la survie de l'entreprise.
> 
> Dans l'idal, il faudrait effectivement que cela ne soit jamais impos, mais fait de faon concerte, dans le bonheur et la bonne humeur. Mais cela n'empchera pas que mme en tant concerts, certains utilisateurs viendront  redire du simple fait que cela change leurs habitudes, mme si c'est pour leur bien, et trouveront toujours mieux comment ils faisaient "avant".
> 
> Le changement se fait rarement facilement, que cela concerne les outils informatiques ou pas d'ailleurs. ^^


Aprs, c'est trs diffrent d'un logiciel  l'autre, d'un systme  l'autre. Quand cela va dans le bon sens, l'utilisateur s'y retrouve ... Mais ds que c'est un retour en arrire ou une perte de temps, a marche plus...

L'exemple de la suite bureautique est justement assez marrante. Chez nous, le passage d'Office 2003  2007 a t un choc avec la perte des menus et la mise en place du ruban. Certains utilisateur ne voulaient pas y passer, aprs un temps d'adaptation et quelques annes, tu viens vers eux en leur disant pour des raisons budgtaires, on va passer tout le monde  LibreOffice et la premire chose que tu te prends dans les dents "Mais c'est nul, y'a pas le ruban ! On revient  la prhistoire avec ces menus..."  ::aie:: 

Habitude, tout a... Je suis sr que si tu leurs proposent en cash la moiti du prix de la licence, ils n'ont plus aucun problme d'ergonomie avec LibreOffice  ::mrgreen::  Mais dans cet exemple, l'utilisateur n'a rien  gagner...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui, mais a contrario, il ne faut pas oublier qu'il y a toujours la rfraction aux changements. Et que parfois ce changement, mme si pnible pour l'utilisateur, peut signifier la survie de l'entreprise.


Cette rfraction au changement sera d'autant plus forte que c'est impos sans concertation.
Je vais reprendre un exemple perso (ce n'est qu'un exemple). Ici, on avait dvelopp les logiciels commercial et production en interne. Aujourd'hui, on se tourne vers un ERP du march. Autant dire qu'entre un logiciel aux petits oignons et un logiciel standard, y a des cris et des larmes. Mais, on a fait un audit, des enqutes, on a fait participer tous les utilisateurs  la dmarche. Chacun s'approprie petit  petit le nouveau logiciel. On fait des sances d'utilisation en mode relle. Au final, on n'chappera pas quelques remarques du genre "c'tait mieux avant", mais on sait que tout le monde va mettre la main  la pte et que a va passer, parce que tout le monde  l'impression d'avoir choisi ce logiciel (sauf le DSI, mais c'est un autre problme  ::mouarf::  )[/QUOTE]

----------


## ddoumeche

Je n'ai jamais vu de solution impose par le DSI qui arrive  s'implanter dans une entreprise, sauf dans les entreprises de high-tech o leur pouvoir est dmesur.

Dans tous les autres secteurs d'activit, les autres branches organisationnelles vont faire de la rsistance, ne serait-ce que parce qu'elles ont le sentiment de ne pas avoir t consulte au dbut, et que donc ce n'est pas "leur" solution qui a t retenue. Et le business sera toujours plus puissant que la la DSI au sein du CIO. Donc  chaque tape problmatique de mise en production ou de phase de test, attendez-vous  voir des btons dans les roues.

Et ce mme si les branches en question auraient pu faire exactement le mme choix que la DSI au final.

----------


## TallyHo

Aprs il y a aussi des users qui ne sont mme pas rsistants au changement mais carrment braqus... Quand j'ai fait une mission de migration, j'ai connu le cas d'un service qui ne quittait plus ses bureaux pour ne pas voir leurs postes de travail tre remplacs, c'tait de la fronde organise, une vraie cour d'cole... Et quand les techs arrivaient, ils se faisaient foutre  la porte. C'est vcu et a se passait dans une administration. Et pourtant il y avait une communication de fou pour rassurer les users, leur expliquer le projet, etc... Ca a fini que j'ai embarqu 2-3 gars avec moi un soir et qu'on a tout chang... Par contre, la matine suivante a t un peu complique... Oui mais comment faire quand on en arrive  un point bloquant et que a ne bouge pas quand on demande  leur chef d'intervenir ?

----------


## alain_du_lac

Le temps fait son uvre ... le bon sens finira par l'emporter  ::lol::

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Cette rfraction au changement sera d'autant plus forte que c'est impos sans concertation...


a, c'est une certitude. J'ai connu un cas particulier, mais qui doit se produire assez frquemment dans le monde actuel.
La socit A rachte la socit BLa socit A utilise LOTUS Notes et la socit B utilise OutlookLa socit A, pour harmoniser son  SI impose Lotus Notes aux employs de l'ex-socit BPensez-vous que c'est pass comme une lettre  la poste ?  ::calim2:: 
Ayant moi aussi t confront avec Notes (dans mon job prcdent en SSII), je me suis vu confier la tche de former les utilisateurs  Notes,  rpondre  leurs questions et  rsoudre leurs problmes. J'avoue que j'en ai bien plus appris sur LOTUS Notes en deux jours qu'en quatre ans en tant qu'utilisateur.  :;):

----------


## olibiobus

C'est une grande avance que de choisir des logiciels libres et ouverts. Qui plus est dans le domaine bureautique, on peut considrer que les logiciels libres sont tout aussi performants que les logiciels propritaires. 
Il est parfois dommage de devoir convertir un document libre dans un format propritaire pour que le destinataire affili  un logiciel propritaire puisses le lire. C'est l une lgre contrainte. On peut aussi passer par le standard pdf si lecture seule.
Tous les logiciels ne tournent pas sur tous les OS et sur Linux en particulier. Ceci peut tre un problme. Nanmoins les quelques rares logiciels qui ne sont pas multi OS peuvent toujours tre excuts via la virtualisation.
Enfin de nombreux logiciels sont dsormais accessibles et partageables sur des serveurs web tel framasoft.

Par consquent, le choix du systme et des logiciels libres et ouverts me semble pertinent.
Je crains que quelques dcideurs de la mairie de Munich, ne subissent la pression des lobbies du tout propritaire !

Au passage, j'aimerais que developpez.net tienne  jour une base des logiciels libres et des OS sur lesquels ils peuvent tourner; mieux encore, une base de logiciels qui tournent indiffremment sur Linux, Unix, MacOs et Windows serait bienvenue.

----------


## devEric69

::fleur:: 

➔ De toutes les faons, moi tout ce que je vois, c'est que l'administration chinoise a adopt un fork d'Ubuntu suite  son abandon de Windows XP. Cette mme administration continue sa migration, formation et dveloppements sous Debian\Ubuntu comme target. 
Est-ce que les tats d'me du conseil municipal de Munich auront un effet sur la Chine, ou la gendarmerie nationale, ...?

 ::fleur::

----------


## manu007

C'est comme partout ailleurs, un 3% ...

----------


## FatAgnus

> Je maitrise tres bien Linux en Desktop. Et ce n'est pas comparable a Windows. Windows est loin devant. Et si on y inclu Office il n'y a pas photo Linux est loin derriere.


Si tu matrises aussi bien GNU/Linux que l'orthographe je te crois sur parole.  :;):  Plus srieusement, tu n'aimes pas le bureau GNU/Linux et bien utilise Microsoft Windows et arrte de te cacher derrire un bug qui n'existe que sur Linux Mint et peut-tre uniquement sur ta configuration. Que tu le veuilles ou non, GNU/Linux est devenu une alternative crdible comme poste de travail. Aprs, cela ne convient pas forcment  tout le monde, mais le fait que le choix existe est une bonne chose, mme pour les utilisateurs de Windows.

Personnellement, je n'aime pas le bureau Windows et je ne suis pas maso donc je ne l'utilise pas, je ne vais pas me forcer  utiliser Windows pour ensuite venir cracher mon dgot dans les forums.

----------


## Aeson

> je ne vais pas me forcer  utiliser Windows pour ensuite venir cracher mon dgot dans les forums.


Je ne crache pas dessus. Je dis juste qu' objectivement Linux Desktop & LibreOffice ne sont pas pret pour l'entreprise... (c'est d'ailleurs le sujet de l'article. Que ca te plaise on non)

Maintenant  tu peus ne pas etre du meme avis... mes les chiffres et la plupart des retours d'experience experience me donne raison.

----------


## goomazio

> Je ne crache pas dessus. Je dis juste qu' objectivement Linux Desktop & LibreOffice ne sont pas pret pour l'entreprise... (c'est d'ailleurs le sujet de l'article. Que ca te plaise on non)
> 
> Maintenant  tu peus ne pas etre du meme avis... mes les chiffres et la plupart des retours d'experience experience me donne raison.


Peux-tu donner ces exemples d'expriences, au risque de perdre 4 pages  discuter des avantages et inconvnients de toutes les alternatives ? Il faudrait dfinir ce que tu entends par "prt pour l'entreprise".

Cf. plus haut, le changement peut tre compliqu qu'on passe de n'importe quelle solution  n'importe quelle autre.

Cf. plus haut, sans doute, en entreprise on utilise pas souvent tous les avantages qu'a MS Office et pas les autres. On fait avec sa solution et on s'adapte. Comme le montrent ceux qui pleurent de ne pas avoir le Send&File d'IBM Notes quand on leur demande d'utiliser Outlook.

Encore comme a a dj t dit, le problme viendrait-il du fait qu'une entreprise n'a pas le temps de former tout son personnel  utiliser un nouvel outils alors que pratiquement tout le monde connait dj MS Office ?


Pour faire une base de donnes trs utile rapidement ou du publipostage, pour utiliser une application comportant des menus et des boutons (sur une distribution Linux ou Windows), pour canaliser les utilisateurs en verrouillant leur station de travail depuis un serveur, il n'y a pas besoin de Microsoft. Je serais juste curieux de lire ces exemples, s'il ne s'agit pas simplement du fait qu'un utilisateur aura du mal  installer l'application de son imprimante personnelle sur le laptop de la socit.

----------


## capitainepower

> Je ne crache pas dessus. Je dis juste qu' objectivement Linux Desktop & LibreOffice ne sont pas pret pour l'entreprise... (c'est d'ailleurs le sujet de l'article. Que ca te plaise on non)
> 
> Maintenant  tu peus ne pas etre du meme avis... mes les chiffres et la plupart des retours d'experience experience me donne raison.


Combien de personnes utilisent toutes les fonctionnalits de la suite Office? en intgrant des dveloppements spcifiques pour des besoins mtiers. A part le secteur de la finance o Excel est utilis avec des dveloppements d'add-ins en C++, je ne vois pas trop.
Si je prends une PME locale, le couple Linux/LibreOffice fait trs bien l'affaire. Et des SS2L peuvent aider  configurer suivant les besoins du client; on favorise l'conomie locale.

Pour en revenir  l'article, on parle de l'infrastructure IT et non de Linux finalement dans le rapport, crit par Accenture et son arme de consultants PowerPoint. Accenture...Microsoft...ah, cela donne Avanade, ne  Seattle. Ce serait un peu gros si Avanade tait en charge de la migration vers Windows  Munich

----------


## FatAgnus

> Je ne crache pas dessus. Je dis juste qu' objectivement Linux Desktop & LibreOffice ne sont pas pret pour l'entreprise... (c'est d'ailleurs le sujet de l'article. Que ca te plaise on non)
> 
> Maintenant  tu peus ne pas etre du meme avis... mes les chiffres et la plupart des retours d'experience experience me donne raison.


Tu as des bugs sur Linux Mint, des bugs que l'expert en Linux sur le bureau que tu es incapable de rgler, donc GNU/Linux n'est pas prt pour le poste de travail... Oui c'est une forme d'objectivit trs pousse, je dois l'admettre  ::ptdr::  ! Les chiffres et la plupart des retours d'exprience te donnent raison ? Phrase creuse et vide de sens, puisque nous n'avons pas accs  tes chiffres et  tes retours d'exprience !  ::lol::  Ton avis n'a rien d'objectif, c'est juste une opinion comme une autre ici. 

La seule chose qui me chagrine, c'est ton ct maso, tu n'aimes pas travailler sous Linux Mint, mais tu utilises quand mme Linux Mint, juste pour lancer tes sessions SSH et  usage prive uniquement si j'ai bien compris ! Je n'aime pas le bureau Windows, jamais je me forcerais jamais  utiliser Windows. Ds que j'ai un ordinateur Windows je le formate et j'installe Ubuntu Linux. Pourquoi tu t'acharnes  utiliser Linux Mint, faut pas te forcer  souffrir comme a, tu n'as pas les cent euros pour acheter une licence Windows 10 Pro ? Payer cent euros pour lancer une session SSH c'est trop cher pour toi ?  ::D:

----------


## youtpout978

Il est trs difficile de se passer d'office tant donne que souvent les documents transmis par un tiers sont dans ce format, et il est rarement support  100% par les autres logiciels, surtout que Microsoft modifie les formats de documents  chaque nouvelle version sans communiqu dessus, rendant difficile sa lecture par un autre diteur de document ...

----------


## Aeson

Vous etes frustrs et racontez n importe quoi...

Personne n en veus de Linux desktop. Oubliez le desktop et concentrez vous sur les serveurs d entreprises.

----------


## FatAgnus

> Vous etes frustrs et racontez n importe quoi...


Je ne me sens pas du tout frustr, j'aime le bureau GNU/Linux donc je l'utilise... Pas contre j'en connais qui n'aime le bureau GNU/Linux et qui se forcent  utiliser Linux Mint, les pauvres, ils doivent tre frustrs, j'aimerais pas tre  leur place !  ::ptdr:: 




> Personne n en veus de Linux desktop. Oubliez le desktop et concentrez vous sur les serveurs d entreprises.


Tu es trop fort, tu penses pour tout le monde !  ::P:  Le bureau sous Linux est peut-tre un march de niche, mais il fonctionne trs bien et des millions d'utilisateurs ont fait le choix de l'utiliser. Ensuite libre  toi de croire que les utilisateurs de Linux sur le bureau sont des utilisateurs frustrs qui rvent de travailler sous Windows.

----------


## Aeson

> Pas contre j'en connais qui n'aime le bureau GNU/Linux et qui se forcent  utiliser Linux Min


je n'ai pas dis que je ne l'aime pas. J'ai dis qu'il y a des bug et n'est pas fiable et productif en entreprise.




> mais il fonctionne trs bien et des millions d'utilisateurs


un petit 3%... dont la plupart son informaticien....




> les utilisateurs de Linux sur le bureau sont des utilisateurs frustrs


c'est le cas des utilisateurs de Munich en tous cas  :;): ....

----------


## FatAgnus

> je n'ai pas dis que je ne l'aime pas. J'ai dis qu'il y a des bug et n'est pas fiable et productif en entreprise.


Oh Windows est exempt de bugs, vraiment ? Tu as dcid de me faire rire aujourdhui  ::D:  Oui je sais GNU/Linux sur le bureau est tellement bugg, peu fiable et non productif que tu as dcid de l'utiliser sur ton poste de travail personnel, comme a tu as de bonnes raisons de glander et venir poster des trolls sur les forums !  ::ptdr:: 




> un petit 3%... dont la plupart son informaticien....


Et oui Windows est en position de monopole sur le poste de travail, la vrit clate enfin au grand jour !   ::P:  Faut voir le bon ct des choses, vu que Windows est un monopole, les pirates et virus visent exclusivement  Windows, donc 99,999 % des malwares visant le poste de travail sont destins  Windows. Pendant que les utilisateurs de Windows se battent contre les spywares, ransomwares et autres vroles, nous les utilisateurs frustrs et handicaps de GNU/Linux sur le bureau, on arrive quand mme  tre plus productif  ::ptdr::  !




> c'est le cas des utilisateurs de Munich en tous cas ....


Pourtant je lis dans l'article que ce n'est pas le cas, je cite  Pourtant, Kirschner a soulign quune tude de consultants a mis l'accent sur les questions organisationnelles comme tant  l'origine des problmes avec les TIC du conseil et non des problmes avec les logiciels open source. . Donc bien lire l'article avant de penser  la place des gens.  ::D:

----------


## Aeson

T'es vraiment un marrant toi...

----------


## TallyHo

Il faudra qu'on m'explique en quoi le desktop est important quand la plupart des users utilisent une poigne de logiciels communs du style navigateur, messagerie, bureautique. La procdure est toujours la mme, on allume le PC et on clique sur l'icne... Et encore, on parle de PC bureautiques. On ne parle pas d'autres utilisations sous Windows alors qu'on pourrait aussi bien les faire tourner sur Linux sans que a gne le user final : DAB, caisses, terminaux de saisie, etc...

----------


## hl037

...Bon, faut admettre qu'en ce moment, c'est un peu le bazar en desktop... Avec le futur passage  Wayland, les projets sont plus concentrs l dessus que sur la corrections des bugs existants et le support de tous les matriels.
Un des gros problme de linux dans l'administration, c'est qu'un peu personne n'est content. Je m'explique :
Les non-habitu  Linux doivent changer leurs habitudes... a demande du temps, et des logiciels sont dispos seulement sur Windows ce qui n'arrangent pas les choses.
Les habitus de linux eux seront frustrs de ne pas pouvoir personnaliser leur machine (c'est ce qu'il se passe  la fac... Certes, on peut personnaliser un peu, mais quand on n'aime pas un XFCE, et qu'on n'a que a... ben... c'est frustrant. Quand on ne peut pas installer non plus les programmes dont on a l'habitude ou qu'il faut grignoter sur son espace personnel, c'est aussi galre.)
...Alors qu'un Windows, c'est pareil pour tout le monde et basta. (Un avantage pour la formation, un inconvnient pour la personnalisation)
...Bien qu'il me suffit d'un terminal pour finalement arriver  ce que je veux sous n'importe quel linux...

Par contre, entre un LibreOffice et un MS Office, Franchement, je vois pas trop de grandes diffrences. En tout cas, si on se limite  de la bureautique sans y mettre des macros et scripts VB  la con, a reste trs compatible. (Oui, entre nous, il y a mieux que les logiciels de bureautique pour programmer...)

J'ai bien dit LibreOffice car OOffice est compltement dpass maintenant je trouve.

Les utilisateurs devraient s'estimer heureux qu'on ne leur impose pas LaTeX...

Aprs, dire que Debian est une distrib server, c'est juste con. Debian, c'est une distrib prouve est faite pour avoir un maximum de stabilit. On ne peut la dfinir autrement. Cette caractristique la rend trs apprciable en serveur car c'est prcisment ce qu'on recherche. Cela peut tre aussi trs apprciable en desktop si c'est ce qu'on recherche (Ubuntu, c'est avant tout une debian, et pour une administration qui veut viter les bug, c'est pas mal... Par contre, bonjour les upgrades...). Perso, je prfre pour le desktop une distribution qui intgre les dernires versions de tout trs rapidement, tout en restant cohrente, d'o mon utilisation d'archlinux, et je ferme les yeux sur quelques bugs.  noter que Arch est aussi une super distribution serveur si on gle les version des paquets.
Par contre, Debian et Arch ne sont effectivement pas faite pour tre installe facilement pour des nophytes, ce que vise Mint... Aprs, peut-on utiliser linux en tant nophyte et sans jamais avoir besoin d'aide de personne ? Peut-tre pas. Mais Windows non plus de toute faon, puisque vous payez un mec pour vous aider au moindre problme avec le prix de la licence (et parfois, on paie mme un mec en plus de la licence...)

La conclusion ? Les problme qu'on rencontre sous linux sont les mme que sous windows. L'avantage par contre, c'est que soit vous pouvez essayer de faire des recherche pour le rgler vous mme, soit, vous avez un espoir qu'un mec va le corriger. Dans Windows, a dpend de la bonne volont de Microsoft  reconnaitre votre problme et  vous aider.

----------


## Traroth2

> Je sais tres bien de quoi je parle. Et le fait est que j'ai la main sur mon LinuxMint pendant 10 secondes avant qu'il me demande mon mot de passe. Je pense que ca a avoir avec une connectionRDP en cours sur Reminna. Mais le fait est la.
> 
> Mais c'est encore un specificit du monde linux. Quand on est pas du meme avis on n'y connais rien....


Bon, comme tu disais, Linux Mint est une distribution trs populaire. Tu crois que a serait le cas si elle demandait leur mot de passe aux utilisateurs toutes les 10 secondes ? Tu ne t'es pas dit une seule seconde que c'tait un mauvais fonctionnement, un problme que tu devrais *peut-tre* tenter de rsoudre ? Et tu te permets de juger tout l'cosystme Linux sur cette seule base ? Tu es srieux, l ? Mais POURQUOI est-ce que quelqu'un te rpond, en fait ?

----------


## Aeson

Tout d'abord je n'ai jamais dis que Linux Mint me demandait le mot de passe toutes les 10 sec... apprend a lire.

Apres j'ai dis que la partie serveur est tres bonne. il n'y a que sur les desktop que Linux est mauvais et je ne suis certainement pas le seul a le dire. 3% de PM suffit.

Et tu as raison. C'est mieux de ne pas repondre quand on ne comprend pas... (je n'ai jamais dis tout ce que tu ecris)

----------


## Zirak

> il n'y a que sur les desktop que Linux est mauvais et je ne suis certainement pas le seul a le dire. 3% de PM suffit.


C'est vrai que les 3% de part de march n'ont rien  voir du tout avec la vente force de Windows, et le fait qu'on ne trouve pas des machines sous Linux dans toutes les grandes surfaces comme pour Windows...

On peut ne pas aimer / ne pas trouver Linux performant, mais un peu d'objectivit ne ferait pas de mal  certains...

----------


## Traroth2

> Tout d'abord je n'ai jamais dis que Linux Mint me demandait le mot de passe toutes les 10 sec... apprend a lire.
> 
> Apres j'ai dis que la partie serveur est tres bonne. il n'y a que sur les desktop que Linux est mauvais et je ne suis certainement pas le seul a le dire. 3% de PM suffit.
> 
> Et tu as raison. C'est mieux de ne pas repondre quand on ne comprend pas... (je n'ai jamais dis tout ce que tu ecris)


Ben, je te cite :





> Quand je travail sous LinuxMint apres une periode d'inactivit je dois remettre mon mot de passe. logique. Sauf que j'ai access pendant +- 10 sec au bureau avant qu'il me demande mon mot de passe


Bon, c'est vrai que ce que tu dis n'est pas trs clair, cela dit. Si a ne veut pas dire que le systme de redemande ton mot de passe toutes les 10 secondes, apprends le franais...

Sinon, tu ne rponds strictement  rien dans mon commentaire. Exactement ce  quoi je m'attendais...

----------


## Aeson

> Bon, c'est vrai que ce que tu dis n'est pas trs clair, cela dit. Si a ne veut pas dire que le systme de redemande ton mot de passe toutes les 10 secondes, apprends le franais...


c'est bien ce que je dis. Tu comprend rien... Pourtant c'est francais et ici ils comprennent tous.... Alors laisse tomber  :;):

----------


## goomazio

> c'est bien ce que je dis. Tu comprend rien... Pourtant c'est francais et ici ils comprennent tous.... Alors laisse tomber


Tu as accs au bureau 10 secondes avant qu'il soit verrouill (la session se verrouille automatiquement aprs 10 secondes) ou, quand le bureau est verrouill, une fois la procdure de dverrouillage commence (tu as boug la souris par exemple), tu as accs au bureau, comme s'il n'tait pas verrouill, pendant 10 secondes aprs quoi on te demande ton mot de passe et tu ne peux plus rien faire sur le bureau ? Ou bien, ds que la session est verrouille, si tu bouge la souris dans les 10 secondes on ne te demande pas ton mot de passe (comme on en a parl plus haut, a ce serait une faon de faire qui reste logique) ?

Peut-importe, tu as dj eu pleins de rponses. Les bugs a arrive, Mint n'est pas le seul choix, mme Windows a dj du faire ce genre de grosse bourde, c'est peut-tre toi qui a engendr cette situation en trifouillant quelque part... Et surtout, personne n'est l pour confirmer que cette situation est relle. Tu as une personne qui se plaint de ce problme sur le net ? Un bug report ? Je cherche un peu mais ce qui serait un gros bug ne semble gner personne.

----------


## Aeson

> tu as accs au bureau, comme s'il n'tait pas verrouill


exactement. Le verouillage ne sert donc a rien.




> mme Windows a dj du faire ce genre de grosse bourde


En  20 ans j'ai jamais rien vu d'aussi gros sur Windows.... Surtout quand on dit que Linux est un OS super secure... (cot serveur je vues bien mais sur desktop on en est loin"




> c'est peut-tre toi qui a engendr


oui ce n'est certainment pas les developpeur Linux. Ils sont beaucoup trop bon et ne font pas d'erreur.  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

Et je pense savoir ce que c'est. Ca arrive quand je suis sur une session RDP sur Remmina. Il y a certainement un "cafouillage" entre les contextes du Bureau Linux et Windows. En tous les cas c'est un bug et c'est quelque chose que le Host Linux devrait prendre en charge et ne pas laisser cette responsabilit a Remmina.

Imaginez que ca arrive au responsable securit dans une entreprise....

----------


## goomazio

Ici on une personne qui se plaint que quand elle quitte une session RDP, la machine distante reste dverrouille et un autre rpond qu'il a eu le mme soucis et que c'tait  cause de Teamviewer. Faire du RDP et ne pas pouvoir verrouill la session distante une fois le RDP termin, c'est plutt gros aussi. C'est du XP mais linux Mint n'est pas forcment la distribution la plus conseille en entreprise non plus.

Quand on dit "peut-tre que" a ne veut pas dire que ce n'est pas possible. C'est juste que, dans ce cas, dire linux (toutes les variantes) c'est nul compar  windows juste  cause de a, c'est trs lgers.

----------


## Aeson

Dans mon cas c est la session local (machine physique) qui se deverouile et ne demande le mot de passe que 10 secondes plus tard. Donnant full access au linux pendant ce temp.  

Encore un foi je ne parle que des desktop. Linux server c est parfait.

----------


## Traroth2

> c'est bien ce que je dis. Tu comprend rien... Pourtant c'est francais et ici ils comprennent tous.... Alors laisse tomber


Marrant, le cousinage qu'on retrouve entre ton incapacit  te remettre en cause concernant la tournure de tes phrases, et ton incapacit  te remettre en cause concernant le mauvais fonctionnement de ton install de Mint...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aeson

Venant de quelqu'un qui refuse de croire qu'il y a des bugs dans Linux....

----------


## Traroth2

> Venant de quelqu'un qui refuse de croire qu'il y a des bugs dans Linux....


Ah bon ? C'est  quel endroit que j'ai dit a ? Je refuse de croire qu'un dysfonctionnement aussi flagrant et aussi grave puisse venir du systme lui-mme, a oui.

----------


## Aeson

C'est bien ce que je dis. Pourtant c'est bien le cas... J'ai access au bureau 10 secondes sans avoir a remettre mon mot de passe. C'est une installation recente et tres standard mais meme un probleme de configuration ne devrait pas laissez une enormite pareil passer.... L' Os ne DOIT pas etre accessible. C'est bien au niveau de l'OS que ca doit se gerer...

Mais soit... Continuer a croire que les 3% c'est la faute a la mafia Microsoft...

----------


## Traroth2

> C'est bien ce que je dis.


Ben non, ce n'est pas ce que tu as dit. Quand tu prtends que je refuse de croire qu'il peut y a voir "des bugs" dans Linux, tu dis totalement autre chose. Tu as clairement un problme avec la langue franaise !




> Pourtant c'est bien le cas... J'ai access au bureau 10 secondes sans avoir a remettre mon mot de passe. C'est une installation recente et tres standard mais meme un probleme de configuration ne devrait pas laissez une enormite pareil passer.... L' Os ne DOIT pas etre accessible. C'est bien au niveau de l'OS que ca doit se gerer...


Il faudrait voir ton install de prs. Mais a n'a rien d'aussi vident que tu le prtends. Peut-tre que ton hardware est foireux. Peut-tre que tu as fait n'importe quoi, aussi.




> Mais soit... Continuer a croire que les 3% c'est la faute a la mafia Microsoft...


Blablabla...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Peut-tre mme tu as cru que Linux MINT tait une distribution oriente serveur et que tu l'as configur comme tel pour faire de la bureautique.  ::mouarf::

----------


## _skip

> Il faudra qu'on m'explique en quoi le desktop est important quand la plupart des users utilisent une poigne de logiciels communs du style navigateur, messagerie, bureautique. La procdure est toujours la mme, on allume le PC et on clique sur l'icne... Et encore, on parle de PC bureautiques. On ne parle pas d'autres utilisations sous Windows alors qu'on pourrait aussi bien les faire tourner sur Linux sans que a gne le user final : DAB, caisses, terminaux de saisie, etc...


J'ai essay il y a quelques annes, cass les dents sur un driver d'cran tactile Elographics a compiler soi-mme qui aboutissait  mismatch d'ABI entre ce que j'obtenais de la compilation et le .so propritaire fourni. J'ai essay de faire sans et j'ai du laisser tomber par impossibilit de calibrer le clic, tout a aprs en avoir appris bien plus que je n'ai jamais dsir en savoir sur les device et les systmes de pointages de X.
Je parle pas de tout ce qui est systme d'impression un peu exotique ou y'a virtuellement aucun support...

Il est clair que a aurait pu mieux se passer si le driver avait t purement open source et si les spcs du matos taient plus ouvertes. Seulement il semble que c'est pas comme a que a fonctionne la vie,  voir.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

D'un autre ct, il existe des drivers gnriques et des utilitaires inexistants sous Windows. Par exemple, j'ai eu 3 scanners (il m'en reste deux), HP, Epson et Canon. 
Sous Windows, a fait 3 installations de drivers + 3 installations d'utilitaires pour les utiliser (tous trs diffrents et ne permettant aucun automatisme entre eux,  chaque fois c'est diffrent).Sous OpenSUSE: YaST reconnat les 3 et les installe sans problme, pour le reste, c'est XSane, interface unique, trs puissante et beaucoup plus souple que n'importe quel concurrent sous Windows. Trois scanners, une seule interface pour les 3

Pour les imprimantes, c'est pareil, mme quand on ne trouve pas *LE* modle, on en trouve un proche qui marche trs bien. Alors, oui, il y a des distributions beaucoup plus compltes et plus riches que d'autres, mais  force de tester, on finit par en trouver une qui convient ... sauf  s'obstiner sur une qui ne convient pas, il y a toujours une solution.

----------


## Traroth2

> J'ai essay il y a quelques annes, cass les dents sur un driver d'cran tactile Elographics a compiler soi-mme qui aboutissait  mismatch d'ABI entre ce que j'obtenais de la compilation et le .so propritaire fourni. J'ai essay de faire sans et j'ai du laisser tomber par impossibilit de calibrer le clic, tout a aprs en avoir appris bien plus que je n'ai jamais dsir en savoir sur les device et les systmes de pointages de X.
> Je parle pas de tout ce qui est systme d'impression un peu exotique ou y'a virtuellement aucun support...
> 
> Il est clair que a aurait pu mieux se passer si le driver avait t purement open source et si les spcs du matos taient plus ouvertes. Seulement il semble que c'est pas comme a que a fonctionne la vie,  voir.


Voila, a c'est un problme auquel je peux croire.  ::mrgreen:: 

Cela dit, je rappelle quand mme que, de base, c'est au fabricant de fournir des drivers fonctionnels pour ses matriels  ses clients. La communaut GNU/Linux fait ce qu'elle peut, mais ce ne sont pas des magiciens, non plus. Surtout quand les specs ne sont pas ouvertes !

----------


## _skip

> D'un autre ct, il existe des drivers gnriques et des utilitaires inexistants sous Windows. Par exemple, j'ai eu 3 scanners (il m'en reste deux), HP, Epson et Canon. 
> Sous Windows, a fait 3 installations de drivers + 3 installations d'utilitaires pour les utiliser (tous trs diffrents et ne permettant aucun automatisme entre eux,  chaque fois c'est diffrent).Sous OpenSUSE: YaST reconnat les 3 et les installe sans problme, pour le reste, c'est XSane, interface unique, trs puissante et beaucoup plus souple que n'importe quel concurrent sous Windows. Trois scanners, une seule interface pour les 3
> 
> Pour les imprimantes, c'est pareil, mme quand on ne trouve pas *LE* modle, on en trouve un proche qui marche trs bien.


Mon exprience montre que les cas o tu accdes pas  toutes les fonctionnalits avec des imprimantes un peu sophistiques sont nombreux. Donc merci de pas nier le problme, si on dit aux gens de faire trs gaffe lorsqu'ils choisissent une imprimante qui sera utilise sous linux, c'est pas parce qu'il suffit d'en choisir une avec un nom qui ressemble dans la liste.
On utilise ici une imprimante scanner de la srie Workforce pro d'epson, le scan fonctionne sous linux mais on tire une croix sur l'OCR, le dtramage auto, la reconnaissance des pages de sparations (pour gnrer plusieurs PDF indexs depuis une pile de doc).

----------


## _skip

> Voila, a c'est un problme auquel je peux croire. 
> Cela dit, je rappelle quand mme que, de base, c'est au fabricant de fournir des drivers fonctionnels pour ses matriels  ses clients. La communaut GNU/Linux fait ce qu'elle peut, mais ce ne sont pas des magiciens, non plus. Surtout quand les specs ne sont pas ouvertes !


Tu as raison, mais je reproche aussi  GNU/Linux de ne pas tre une plate-forme facile  supporter pour un diteur. Surtout quand il s'agit de logiciels non open-source justement. 
Et je suis pas convaincu que pour l'essor d'un OS on peut se passer compltement du propritaire, perso ce qui m'empche de faire du linux en single-boot, c'est justement l'absence de certains logiciels. J'ai mme dans mon entourage des linuxiens qui sont passs sous MacOS parce qu'ils avaient l'impression que c'tait le seul moyen d'avoir la plupart des logiciels propritaires qui leur manquaient au ct de ce qui ressemble  un shell avec les 2 ou 3 bricoles de racine unix qui restent. Je sais c'est bizarre  ::aie:: .

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Le responsable IT de Munich ne voit aucune raison de revenir  Windows*
*en sacrifiant des millions deuros et de nombreuses annes de travail*

Passer  Linux et aux logiciels open source dans un monde o Windows et Office rgnent depuis plusieurs dcennies savre une mission trs difficile, voire impossible, dans de nombreuses organisations et entreprises. Les raisons, nous les connaissons plus ou moins et on peut citer entre autres : le manque de constructeurs proposant des PC avec Linux prinstall, le support des pilotes et des logiciels propritaires (par les distributions Linux), la compatibilit avec les applications internes, les habitudes et la rsistance au changement, etc.

La ville de Munich a toutefois tent de relever ce dfi. En 2003, son conseil municipal  a dcid de se lancer dans un vaste projet de migration vers Linux et LibreOffice, baptis LiMux, le mme nom que leur version de Linux. Rappelons que ce changement sest fait au dtriment des clbres Windows et Office de Microsoft. La ville de Munich avait de bons arguments : raliser une conomie de plusieurs millions deuros, mais galement mettre fin  la dpendance vis--vis des diteurs de solutions propritaires. Comme rsultats, les conomies escomptes ont effectivement t ralises. Mais un problme demeurait : des utilisateurs qui ont voqu des problmes de compatibilit et dinteroprabilit avec les logiciels en interne.

Ce problme a suscit des questions sur la pertinence de ce projet de migration jusqu ce quon arrive, le mois dernier,  une proposition visant  mettre fin au projet et  revenir  Windows. Ctait toutefois un peu trop tt pour sceller le sort de LiMux et des logiciels open source et revenir  Windows et Office. Si les oppositions  la proposition ont t rejetes, il faut noter quen fin de compte, c'est une proposition amende qui a t vote par le conseil municipal de Munich, et le dernier mot ne semble pas avoir encore t dit. Le conseil municipal a vot pour la mise en place dune stratgie visant  unifier l'architecture des TI ct client, en s'appuyant sur un  client Windows   dvelopper, l'objectif stratgique tant de faire en sorte que les outils administratifs soient utilisables indpendamment du systme d'exploitation client.

 L'administration doit sans tarder proposer une stratgie visant  unifier l'architecture informatique ct client de la ville d'ici le 31-12-2020, en s'appuyant sur un client Windows, qui doit encore tre dvelopp , est-il indiqu dans la proposition.  Les fonctionnalits de base (logiciels de prsentation, lecture de PDF, client de messagerie lectronique et navigateur Web) doivent tre fournies par des produits standards couramment utiliss, qui doivent garantir une compatibilit maximale avec les processus internes et externes existants, ainsi qu'avec d'autres infrastructures logicielles (telles que SAP) . Il faut en effet noter que certains employs du dpartement des ressources humaines ont fait savoir quils avaient besoin de Windows pour excuter leurs applications SAP et Oracle et afficher correctement les PDF. La proposition prvoit que tout au long de la transition, les diffrents dpartements seront libres de dployer la nouvelle solution unifie construite sur le client Windows ou de continuer  utiliser leur solution existante (Windows/LiMux) en fonction des exigences techniques.

Avec cette nouvelle direction, Karl-Heinz Schneider, le chef dIT@M, principal fournisseur de technologie de Munich, a exprim sa surprise face aux mouvements de la ville pour revenir  Windows et Office, aprs avoir fait migrer presque tout son parc  informatique vers un systme Linux. Daprs le site allemand Heise, Schneider ne voit aucune raison pour la ville de gaspiller des millions d'euros et de nombreuses annes de travail pour revenir  Windows. Il estime en effet que des solutions ont t trouves pour rsoudre les problmes voqus.

 Nous ne voyons pas de raisons techniques contraignantes pour un retour vers Windows et Microsoft Office , a dclar Schneider.  Nous rsolvons les problmes de compatibilit et d'interoprabilit en fournissant MS Office, principalement virtualis, sur les postes de travail [des utilisateurs] qui doivent travailler avec des bureaux externes sur des documents Office , ajoute-t-il.

Pour revenir  la proposition adopte par le conseil municipal de Munich, elle indique galement que  la stratgie [qui doit tre propose] doit tre claire sur lesquelles des applications LiMux ne seront plus ncessaires . Il faudra aussi faire un  budget approximatif pour donner une ide des cots associs  l'unification  de larchitecture IT. Cest aprs ces informations que  le conseil municipal va prendre une dcision finale. 

Sources : Heise (allemand), IT Wire, Free Software Foundation Europe

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

----------


## Capitaine_aizen

Doit-on encore avoir des doutes quand a une magouille politique (avec pot de vin de MS) pour dgager Linux ? En tous cas, ils semblent y avoir encore un peu de rsistance.

Plus srieusement, le retour de Windows se fera et les consquences pour l'image de Linux dans l'administration (en Allemagne comme partout ailleurs) sera ngative. Windows sera donc conserv, l'exprience de l'Allemagne ayant chou. Cependant, est-ce que ceci risque de porter prjudice  ce qui existe comme la gendarmerie sous Linux en France ? 

En revanche, ce qui me choque, c'est qu'avec toutes les rvlations d'espionnage des USA, de la collaboration de MS avec la NSA et autres, l'Allemagne (dont la chancellire a t mise sous coute) n'intervient pas pour dire Nein ! Tout comme d'ailleurs la demande d'affaiblissement de la cryptographie dans l'Union Europenne ! C'est moi o ils ont rat un truc ?

----------


## Paul TOTH

ce que je constate de mon ct, c'est que j'ai des clients qui ont t fortement perturbs dans leurs habitudes par Windows 8 d'une part, puis par Windows 10...finalement un Ubundu Desktop devient presque plus facile  apprhender quand on vient de Windows 7 qui les nouveaux Windows  ::):  ... et si mon souvenir est bon KDE est encore plus proche des interfaces Windows habituelles.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En revanche, ce qui me choque, c'est qu'avec toutes les rvlations d'espionnage des USA, l'Allemagne n'intervient pas pour dire Nein !


Ouais c'est triste, beaucoup de pays sont soumis aux USA... (surtout depuis la fin de la seconde guerre mondiale, c'est flagrant pour le Japon et l'Allemagne)

Cela dit la France ne fait pas mieux, puisque quand on a inform Hollande que les USA l'avaient mis sur coute, il n'a pas ragit.
La NSA a cout l'Elyse selon WikiLeaks
_Les Etats-Unis et leur agence de renseignement ont espionn les communications de la prsidence franaise, depuis 2004, rvle le site lanceur d'alertes WikiLeaks. Franois Hollande, Nicolas Sarkozy et Jacques Chirac ont t couts, d'aprs les documents confidentiels qui ont t publis._

L'Elyse sur coute: Hollande s'est entretenu avec Obama
_De son ct, le prsident Obama a ritr "sans ambigut son engagement ferme, intervenu en novembre 2013 aprs l'affaire Snowden", et dj rappel lors de la visite d'Etat de fvrier 2014, d'en terminer avec les pratiques qui ont pu avoir lieu dans le pass et qui sont "inacceptables entre allis"._

"En terminer avec les pratiques qui ont pu avoir lieu dans le pass" ^^ lol

Heureusement qu'il y a WikiLeaks sinon on ne l'aurait jamais su.
Mais imaginez une seconde l'inverse, quand les USA espionnent les chefs d'tats des pays de l'UE depuis 20 ans a ne pose de problme  personne, mais imaginez si un pays avait espionn les 3 derniers chefs d'tats amricains...
Mettre sur coute des gars comme Bush et Obama, a aurait t croustillant, on en aurait appris des belles.
a m'tonnerait que nos services de renseignement aient ce type de programme.

Les types comme Hollande et Merkel ne bougeront jamais face aux USA...
Ils sont content d'tre soumis, pour eux c'est un honneur.

----------


## seblutfr

Moi j'en dis que... on sait peu de choses.
Dans ce dossier, il y a ce qu'on sait, ce qu'on ne sait pas, l'avis forcment orient de certaines personnes concernes, l'avis expert d'autres, le lobby (de tous les cts), les enjeux importants.
Bref, avec les quelques infos qu'on veut bien nous donner au travers de news comme celles-ci, bien malin celui qui arrivera  avoir un avis objectif.

----------


## 23JFK

On ne pourrait donc pas lire et diter des pdf sous linux... Cette vrit doit faire partie du mme MOOC qui apprend  utiliser le pare-feu libreoffice.

----------


## abriotde

C'est juste une info mais il semblerait qu'en mme temps de la migration Linux, ils ont modifier l'architecture rseau pour la centraliser... et c'est cette centralisation qui a t trs mal grer. Ensuite ils ont donn un questionnaire aux employ en leur demandant simplement ce qu'ils de pensait de la nouvelle infrastructure IT... Et les employ taient insatisfait mais pas de Linux mais bien de cette centralisation. Ils l'ont clairement dis mais le questionnaire ne faisait pas la diffrence.

Mais dans le fonds ce qui a jou c'est la volont politique voire idologique du nouveau maire de revenir  Windows (il l'avait annonc avant son lection).

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> On ne pourrait donc pas lire et diter des pdf sous linux...


Je me suis fais la mme rflexion : Sous Krusader, je double-clic sur un PDF et a m'ouvre LibreOffice avec le PDF en dition. Pour moi, une solution plus simple et moins chre : je ne vois vraiment pas !  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

Il est assez paradoxal qu'une mtropole accueillant le sige social de MS Deutschland soit aussi tourne vers le libre.

----------


## TallyHo

> Il est assez paradoxal qu'une mtropole accueillant le sige social de MS Deutschland soit aussi tourne vers le libre.


Dans ma rgion il y a une usine de confiseries mais je ne mange pas de bonbons, c'est paradoxal aussi ? Je ne vois pas bien le lien entre l'implantation d'un sige social et l'utilisation des produits de la socit...

----------


## Invit

> Dans ma rgion il y a une usine de confiseries mais je ne mange pas de bonbons, c'est paradoxal aussi ? Je ne vois pas bien le lien entre l'implantation d'un sige social et l'utilisation des produits de la socit...


Microsoft est loin dtre une confiserie.

----------


## TallyHo

Explique moi le lien entre le fait qu'il y ait un sige social dans une ville et ton tonnement que cette ville n'utilise pas les produits de la boite... Je peut-tre mal compris o tu veux en venir...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Il est assez paradoxal qu'une mtropole accueillant le sige social de MS Deutschland soit aussi tourne vers le libre.


En suivant ton raisonnement, si Porshe avait son sige social  Munich, les employs municipaux rouleraient tous en Porshe  ::lol::

----------


## jopopmk

En gros y'a 4-5 guss  la RH qui n'arrivent pas  se servir de liMux, du coup on pense  rebasculer tout le monde sous Zindozs ?

HS : pour soutenir un peu les propos de Placide Avorton, il est vrai qu'il arrive, par accointance, qu'on choisisse une solution "locale".
Pour TallyHo : tu n'as pas besoin de bonbon, ton PC a besoin d'un OS.
Pour Pierre GIRARD :  Munich t'as plus de BMW,  Studtgart t'as plus de Mercedes ...

----------


## raphchar

> On ne pourrait donc pas lire et diter des pdf sous linux... Cette vrit doit faire partie du mme MOOC qui apprend  utiliser le pare-feu libreoffice.


Euh, l'article indique "afficher correctement les PDF", ce qui n'est pas la mme chose que pouvoir les lire. Aprs, il y a sans doute des pdf tellement mal fait (qui ne respectent pas la norme) qu'il ait difficile dinterprter. Et je suppose que certains soft utilises mme des features non documents. Il se peut donc fortement, que selon le lecteur de pdf, le rsultat d'affichage soit modifi.
Donc, on est d'accord, c'est pas la faute  Linux! C'est la faute  ceux qui codent des softs qui crent les pdf sans respecter une foutue norme.

----------


## Aeson

Aucun raisons de revenir a Windows mais ils vont quand meme virtualiser Office qui tourne sous.... Windows...

----------


## TallyHo

> HS : pour soutenir un peu les propos de Placide Avorton, il est vrai qu'il arrive, par accointance, qu'on choisisse une solution "locale".


Il "arrive" par "accointance"... Ca ne dmontre toujours pas un paradoxe. Tu peux choisir une solution locale comme tu peux ne pas le faire. Chez moi il y a le sige de Dell pas loin et toutes les boites ne sont pas quipes avec Dell (pas mal de HP en fait).

----------


## jopopmk

> Il "arrive" par "accointance"... Ca ne dmontre toujours pas un paradoxe. Tu peux choisir une solution locale comme tu peux ne pas le faire. Chez moi il y a le sige de Dell pas loin et toutes les boites ne sont pas quipes avec Dell (pas mal de HP en fait).


Et si tu regardes la rpartition Dell/HP dans ta ville et que tu la compares  celle de la ville ayant le sige de HP ?

Si y'a vraiment que l'emploi du terme "paradoxe" qui te gne dans le message Placide tu devrais orienter la discussion l-dessus, et pas sur la corrlation sige social/lieu de distrib' privilgi, qui me semble plutt sense.

----------


## TallyHo

> Si y'a vraiment que l'emploi du terme "paradoxe" qui te gne dans le message Placide tu devrais orienter la discussion l-dessus, et pas sur la corrlation sige social/lieu de distrib' privilgi, qui me semble plutt sense.


C'est ce que j'ai fait en disant qu'il n'y a rien de paradoxal  ce qu'une ville n'utilise pas les produits des socits rsidentes... Mais si c'est le cas, merci de le dmontrer  part dire que c'est cens / pratique / vident qui sont des avis subjectifs.

----------


## Invit

> En suivant ton raisonnement, si Porshe avait son sige social  Munich, les employs municipaux rouleraient tous en Porshe





> Explique moi le lien entre le fait qu'il y ait un sige social dans une ville et ton tonnement que cette ville n'utilise pas les produits de la boite... Je peut-tre mal compris o tu veux en venir...


Je suis d'accord avec vous et constate uniquement que cette conjoncture est embarrassante pour Microsoft comme pour Munich.

Les municipalits ayant un SI exploitant principalement des clients Linux doivent tre rares et lexprience de Munich dmontre la viabilit d'une solution non Microsoft.

Donc d'un cot le modle MS est contest au sein mme de son bastion et de l'autre Munich se trouve dans une situation dlicate vis  vis de l'employeur de plus de 2000 de ses administrs. 

Par exemple et uniquement pour lanecdote Steve Balmer a mme rogn sur ses vacances pour rendre une visite informelle aux DSI de Munich. C'est un traitement inhabituel qui  mon sens souligne lincongruit de la situation. 

D'autre part hasard de calendrier ou pas, la dcision d'effectuer un retour vers Windows concide avec le dmnagement de Microsoft dans un nouvel immeuble du nord de la mtropole. Il peut natre des soupons de conflit dintrts, etc... Donc pas vraiment la situation rve pour le sige social d'une entreprise.

----------


## TallyHo

Merci pour tes prcisions, c'est plus clair  ::):

----------


## JPLAROCHE

bonjour ,
je ne comprends pas pourquoi on parle dincompatibilit hardware alors qu'un accord a t sign par l'ensemble des acteurs(fabricant)  pour le bios ect.... et qu'aujourd'hui les pilotes en majeur partie sont accessible sous Linux.

j'ai plusieurs bascule de Windows  Linux . comme pour tout il y a un temps d'adaptation (beaucoup parce-quon cherche  reproduire sans prendre le temps de lire la solution que l'on a sous les yeux).
quand a la reprise des documents l je m'tonne LibreOffice a beaucoup volu. 

vous dites 


> Les fonctionnalits de base (logiciels de prsentation, lecture de PDF, client de messagerie lectronique et navigateur Web) doivent tre fournies par des produits standards couramment utiliss


  je suis trs tonn car ils font parti intgrante de solution Linux professionnel ou non 
vous dites 


> Il faut en effet noter que certains employs du dpartement des ressources humaines ont fait savoir quils avaient besoin de Windows pour excuter leurs applications SAP et Oracle et afficher correctement les PDF


 la c'est le ponpon les Pdf s'affiche correctement. Oracle est une base qui peut s'installer sur Linux ....
quand a SAP il y a beaucoup d'information comment faire une Installation sous linux ex : Installing SAP applications on SUSE Linux Enterprise Server for SAP Applications, either directly after the installation of the operating system.... mais cela fonctionne avec Ubuntu ou autre.

de plus  : LiNux est galement le nom de la distribution Linux (un driv d'Ubuntu) alors ils ont encore moins de problme avec les drivers et autre ...  LibreOffice 5.2... et le dvellopement ce fait en toute securit et simplement avec multiversioning etc...
les communications est des Ordinateurs mainframe Ipower fonctionne correctement ........ 


-------------------------- 
il aurait t prfrable de mettre cela en avant dans l'article afin de mieux  comprendre les rticences.

La version 5.0 du client LiMux a t publie en novembre 2014 et est base sur Ubuntu 12.04 LTS et utilise KDE SC 4.12 comme bureau. La suite bureautique par dfaut est LibreOffice 4.1 qui comprend plus de 300 patchs, la plupart d'entre eux tant galement inclus dans les nouvelles versions de LibreOffice. Mozilla Firefox et Mozilla Thunderbird sont inclus dans leurs versions ESR et viennent avec des correctifs d'intgration de KDE.

dommage qu'ils n'est pas fait comme Mint et suivre l'volution d'Ubuntu ou pourquoi pas prendre Debian comme base (voir Ubuntu le font  et faire une rolling release au point ou ils en taient)  et profit des volutions ce qui me parait judicieux 


February 2017 - Politicians discuss proposals to replace the Linux-based OS used across the council with a Windows 10-based client.

il faudra aussi qu'ils pensent a acheter des machines en adquation avec Windows 10  car avec un pc lger !!!!  a part avec le cloud et encore ,  mais cela n'est pas donn.... je suis en contact avec une entreprise qui viens de win7 avec des machine de 5 ans et passe sur du cloud  bennnnn pas folichon le truc plein de problmes c'est pas un cadeau.


dans une autre entreprise on a fait une estimation cela reprsente  1 millons  de gain tous les trois ans pour une PME  chercher l'erreur. pour faire de la bureautique ++ et quelques applications ainsi qu'un serveur AS400 IPOWER 
non le retour  Windows  n'est actuellement pas envisageable ne serait-ce quand terme de cot ou fiabilit, scurit.

----------


## alain_du_lac

Est-ce que le retour  Windows est dcid ou non ? Je n'arrive pas  savoir, on ne parle que de l'avis (ngatif videmment !) du responsable IT de Munich qui a accompagn la manuvre inverse : on comprend qu'il n'est pas content qu'on se foute de sa gueule ....  ::calim2::

----------


## dominique21000

Microsoft est tellement ancre dans la tte des gens...qu'ils ont du mal  changer les habitudes...
Et Microsoft en joue...
Et de l  ce qu'ils aient fait du lobbying...a n'aurait rien d'tonnant...

----------


## ManusDei

> En suivant ton raisonnement, si Porshe avait son sige social  Munich, les employs municipaux rouleraient tous en Porshe


Oui, ou en tout cas Porshe s'assurait que les voitures de fonctions soient des Porshe, question d'image.

----------


## SurferIX

> En suivant ton raisonnement, si Porshe avait son sige social  Munich, les employs municipaux rouleraient tous en Porshe


Oui mais la "petite" diffrence c'est que Porsche, c'est pas gratuit.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Oui mais la "petite" diffrence c'est que Porsche, c'est pas gratuit.


La diffrence entre Porsche et Soft est que Porsche n'est pas gratuit ??? Si t'as un truc pour avoir Windows ou MS Office gratuit, n'hsite pas, a m'intresse vraiment beaucoup  ::mrgreen::

----------


## zobal

C'est quoi ce dlire avec porsche ? Aucune municipalit n'a besoin d'une voiture qui roule  300 km/h. Par contre elles ont toutes besoin d'ordinateur avec un OS dessus.

----------


## dnaura

SAP sur Linux est officiellement support par SAP et meme, si j'ai bien compris, encourag.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> SAP sur Linux est officiellement support par SAP et meme, si j'ai bien compris, encourag.


C'est aussi ce que j'avais compris  :;):  mais bon, les anti-Linux sont prt a n'importe quelle dclaration tonitruante pour jeter le doute ici ou l. 

Pour Porshe, c'est juste (au dpart) un clin dil pour montrer que la prsence d'un sige social, quel qu'il soit, n'est pas une raison suffisante pour qu'une municipalit face des courbettes  une socit ou a une autre. J'aurais pu choisir VW, mais a aurait t moins parlant que Porsche.  :;):

----------


## Victor Vincent

*Munich prvoit un vote en novembre pour abandonner Linux au profit de Windows,*
*pointant du doigt des difficults majeures et des cots supplmentaires*

Aprs des annes passes  dvelopper un systme dexploitation bas sur Linux et des millions deuros investis, la ville de Munich estime aujourdhui quil lui serait trop cher de continuer  utiliser le systme dexploitation open source. Le conseil municipal de la ville a en effet dclar quil ne serait pas rentable pour la ville de continuer  utiliser Linux sur le long terme. La fdration des contribuables allemands quant  elle souligne qu aujourd'hui, avec un environnement client centr sur Linux  , les utilisateurs sont  souvent confronts  des difficults majeures et  des cots supplmentaires pour l'acquisition et l'exploitation de logiciels et d'applications professionnels.  Faire fonctionner ses installations avec un systme dexploitation bas sur Linux s'avrera finalement insoutenable, dclare le conseil municipal, dautant plus que, daprs le mme conseil, il sera toujours ncessaire de garder une partie des machines Windows pour excuter des logiciels en ligne qui sont incompatibles avec le systme dexploitation open source.

Le dbat sur la ncessit de migrer l'installation vers Windows nest pas nouveau dans la ville et stait pos  plusieurs reprises dans le pass. Par ailleurs, le passage vers Linux na jamais t effectif  cent pour cent et la municipalit comptait encore lanne dernire environ 4 163 PC Windows , contre environ 20 000 PC sous Linux. L'association des contribuables affirme que les  difficults majeures  mentionnes par le conseil proviennent du fait que les systmes d'exploitation bass sur Linux ne sont pas adopts par les grandes organisations  comme une alternative srieuse  Windows . 

Cette affirmation est pourtant en contradiction avec un examen approfondi des systmes informatiques de la ville par Accenture l'anne dernire, qui a constat que la plupart des problmes informatiques de la ville de Munich ne provenaient pas des logiciels open source, mais plutt de linefficacit dans la faon dont Munich coordonne les travaux des quipes informatiques rparties dans diffrents dpartements. Le Dr Florian Roth, chef du Parti des Verts au Conseil municipal de Munich, souligne que les travaux mens par Accenture ne recommandent pas un retour vers Windows au dtriment de Linux. Au contraire,  Le rapport d'Accenture suggrait de faire fonctionner les deux systmes, car le retour vers Windows et MS Office serait synonyme dun gaspillage tant sur le plan de lexprience utilisateur accumule que sur le plan technologique, sans oublier le temps et largent consacrs au passage vers lopen source , ajoute-t-il. En mars, le directeur informatique de la ville a galement dclar qu'il n'y avait  aucune raison technique pertinente de revenir vers Windows , soulignant que les problmes de compatibilit et d'interoprabilit lis  l'excution de certains logiciels sur LinMux avaient t rsolus.

La dcision de la municipalit de revoir la migration de ses installations informatiques vers Linux serait intervenue aprs que la fdration des contribuables allemands a point du doigt le projet comme tant du gaspillage de largent public. En effet, la fdration rappelle que le systme dexploitation LiMux a cot environ 19 millions deuros  la ville. Cependant, elle reconnat galement quun retour ventuel vers Windows entranera invitablement des dpenses supplmentaires. Commentant le rapport de la fdration, Roth, du parti des Verts dAllemagne, a dclar que :  le gaspillage d'argent est  mes yeux le retour complet vers le systme dexploitation de Microsoft, et non pas Linux . En 2014, Dieter Rieter, maire de Munich, dclarait  lpoque que le retour  Windows signifierait la perte d'environ 14 millions d'euros de travaux effectus pour passer  LiMux, OpenOffice et d'autres logiciels libres. Le passage  Linux aurait par ailleurs fait conomiser  la ville plus de 10 millions deuros de cot de licences dexploitation des logiciels Windows.  

La ville va trs probablement effectuer le retour vers Windows, tant donn quune bonne partie des politiciens soutiennent la fdration des contribuables et se disent favorables  un retour vers Windows. Il faudra cependant attendre au moins jusquen novembre que ladministration de la ville tudie la question pour dterminer le temps et le cot dune telle opration. Une fois ce travail termin, le conseil votera  nouveau en novembre pour dterminer si Windows devra remplacer ou non Linux dans ladministration de la ville. 

Source : schwarzbuch.de (Google Translate)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Munich va-t-elle retourner  Windows ? Pour le maire de la ville, cela coterait trs cher  la municipalit

----------


## GordonFreeman

> La ville va trs probablement effectuer le retour vers Windows tant donn quune bonne partie des politiciens soutiennent la fdration des contribuables et se dissent favorable  un retour vers Windows.


Je crois que tous est dit dans cette phrase...  ::(: 

Quand la politique s'invite, la raison s'enfuit...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je crois que tous est dit dans cette phrase... 
> 
> Quand la politique s'invite, la raison s'enfuit...


Pour moi, la phrase importante est l



> Aprs des annes passes  dvelopper un systme dexploitation base sur Linux et des millions deuros investis, la *ville de Munich estime* aujourdhui quil lui serait* trop cher de continuer  utiliser le systme dexploitation open source*. Le conseil municipal de la ville a en effet dclar quil ne serait pas rentable pour la ville de continuer  utiliser Linux sur le long terme. La fdration des contribuables allemands quant  elle souligne qu  aujourd'hui, avec un environnement client centr sur Linux  , ils sont * souvent confronts  des difficults majeures et  des cots supplmentaires pour l'acquisition et l'exploitation de logiciels et d'applications professionnels* . Faire fonctionner ses installations avec un* systme dexploitation bas sur Linux s'avrera finalement insoutenable*, dclare le conseil municipal, dautant plus que, daprs le conseil, il sera toujours *ncessaire de garder une partie de leurs machines Windows* pour excuter des logiciels en ligne qui sont incompatibles avec le systme dexploitation open source.

----------


## Invit

Je vote pour celle-ci : 



> la plupart des problmes informatiques de la ville de Munich ne provenaient pas des logiciels open source, mais plutt de linefficacit dans la faon dont Munich coordonne les travaux des quipes informatiques rparties dans diffrents dpartements

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Quand la politique s'invite, la raison s'enfuit...


Le choix de l'open source tait aussi un choix politique, ne l'oublions pas...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Le problme de Munich, c'est qu'ils sont seul dans leur coin  l'avoir fait. Ce qui serait plus parlant, c'est de savoir o en sont les Chinois et les Russes. Bon, maintenant, Munich reste anecdotique, c'tait surtout un mauvais coup pour Microsoft (qui doit mettre une pression norme sur les dcideurs). En attendant a reste un dtail dans le monde des PC de bureau et ne risquait pas de fondamentalement changer la donne.

L'histoire serait tout autre si c'est l'Allemagne ou la France (ou les deux) qui dcidait de passer massivement dans l'OpenSource (en commenant par l'ducation nationale par exemple  ::mrgreen::  ).

----------


## AndMax

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Sur le long terme, 20000 licences + le hardware  faire voluer plus vite pour satisfaire la gourmandise des produits MS, je pense que ce sera plus cher.

Repasser  un logiciel o le contrat (CLUF ou EULA) se donne tous les droits (y compris de rcuprer des informations et de les envoyer sur un serveur hberg dans un autre pays), ce n'est pas opportun pour des machines qui serviront  grer des donnes personnelles d'administrs de Munich.

Quelles sont les difficults majeures ? Lendemains difficiles du Oktoberfest ?  :;):

----------


## Invit

> L'histoire serait tout autre si c'est l'Allemagne ou la France (ou les deux) qui dcidait de passer massivement dans l'OpenSource (en commenant par l'ducation nationale par exemple  ).


ou la gendarmerie nationale...
https://www.franceinter.fr/info/la-b...administration

----------


## NathV

> L'histoire serait tout autre si c'est l'Allemagne ou la France (ou les deux) qui dcidait de passer massivement dans l'OpenSource (en commenant par l'ducation nationale par exemple  ).


Munich c'est justement en Allemagne  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zefling

Le problme restera le mme tant que les diteurs ne feront majoritairement que du Windows. Sans Wine, c'est encore difficile de toute faire sous Linux (mme des logiciels open source). Perso, a m'arrive de lancer NotePad++ parce qu'il y a 2-3 trucs qu'il fait plus rapidement.  ::oops:: 

En tout cas, je trouve tout de mme que a progresse assez vite. Il y a de moins en moins de chose non ralisable sous Linux. Certains logiciels open source devient peu  peu aussi intressant de leur quivalent propritaire.

En tout cas, en 4 ans, ce que je remarque c'est ce qui m'emmerde le plus a reste les drivers graphique (mais c'tait dj pas la joie sous Windows).  ::mouarf::

----------


## plumachau

Voil 5 ans que je suis pass  100% Linux, et mme si au dbut, il a fallut que je change quelques habitudes, aujourd'hui j'ai tout ce qu'il me faut, et je ne retournerais pas  Windows.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Munich c'est justement en Allemagne


Munich c'est EN Allemagne, mais c'est pas l'Allemagne (c'est mme pas la capitale). Donc mme si c'est une ville importante, elle ne pse pas lourd face au reste de la plante, et en tout cas pas assez pour inciter ne serait-ce qu'une partie de l'Europe  passer aux solutions libres et ouvertes.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ou la gendarmerie nationale...
> https://www.franceinter.fr/info/la-b...administration


La gendarmerie nationale, c'est fait depuis longtemps, et mme bien avant Munich. Et si Munich n'est pas l'Allemagne, la gendarmerie n'est pas non plus la France. Tant qu'il y aura du Windows dans les collges, les lyces et les universits, rien ne changera ... mme si les diteurs fournissent systmatiquement une solution Linux en plus de leur solution Windows. Les habitudes et les rflexes, a s'acquire trs jeune et plus c'est jeune, plus a a des chances de devenir prenne.

Pourquoi croyez-vous que Microsoft propose des licences spciales pour les tudiants ? Pour leurs faire plaisir ?

----------


## sirthie

> Le problme restera le mme tant que les diteurs ne feront majoritairement que du Windows. [...]
> 
> En tout tout cas, je trouve tout de mme que a progresse assez vite. Il y a de moins en moins de chose non ralisable sous Linux. Certains logiciels open source devient peu  peu aussi intressant de leur quivalent propritaire.


Le problme risque de ne pas voluer beaucoup tant que les concepteurs de logiciels libres ne feront pas beaucoup plus d'efforts en matire d'ergonomie/usabilit/design des interfaces*:

http://mariejulien.com/post/2017/02/...r%C3%A9flexion

http://mariejulien.com/post/2017/02/...ource-au-Reset

Il n'y a pas que les logiciels. Pour les entreprises et administrations, la prennit de l'diteur, le SAV et le support sont des lments tout aussi importants.

----------


## micka132

> Le problme risque de ne pas voluer beaucoup tant que les concepteurs de logiciels libres ne feront pas beaucoup plus d'efforts en matire d'ergonomie/usabilit/design des interfaces*:


Ce problme est encore plus visible dans les jeux vido o le travail du dveloppeur n'est qu'une partie du rsultat, et o de fait il n'existe quasiment aucun jeu libre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le problme risque de ne pas voluer beaucoup tant que les concepteurs de logiciels libres ne feront pas beaucoup plus d'efforts en matire d'ergonomie/usabilit/design des interfaces*.


Le Design n'est pas le seul problme. Le niveau de certains logiciels open source sur des points stratgiques sont vraiment un problme. Il suffit de prendre Open/Libre Office contre MSOffice 365. Y a pas photo !

----------


## fredinkan

> Le Design n'est pas le seul problme. Le niveau de certains logiciels open source sur des points stratgiques sont vraiment un problme. Il suffit de prendre Open/Libre Office contre MSOffice 365. Y a pas photo !


Pour le traitement de texte et publipostage il y a des solutions toutes aussi puissantes que word.
Pour les prsentations, il y a mme de bien mieux.
(hors VBA + intgration avec les autres produits MS, on est d'accord)

L o MS est encore imbattable a reste les possibilits d'Excel qui sont sans aucunes mesures avec les solutions libres... (je parle pas de l'utilisation du commun des mortels, mais de celle des comptables ou analystes ...)

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Voil 5 ans que je suis pass  100% Linux, et mme si au dbut, il a fallut que je change quelques habitudes, aujourd'hui j'ai tout ce qu'il me faut, et je ne retournerais pas  Windows.


On ne peut pas comparer des utilisateurs standards  des administrations. Contrairement  nous, ils ont des besoins spcifiques en terme d'architecture, de scurit, de mtier, etc.. Il faut donc un norme investissement (tout a a un cot) pour faire un travail dj existant chez la concurrence. Le seul moyen d'amortir cet investissement, c'est la "participation de la communaut". Autrement dit, un ville seule ne peut brandir cet tendard si elle n'est pas soutenue par un grand nombre d'autres. D'o, pour moi, l'chec de ce projet.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour le traitement de texte et publipostage il y a des solutions toutes aussi puissantes que word.
> Pour les prsentations, il y a mme de bien mieux.
> (hors VBA + intgration avec les autres produits MS, on est d'accord)
> 
> L o MS est encore imbattable a reste les possibilits d'Excel qui sont sans aucunes mesures avec les solutions libres... (je parle pas de l'utilisation du commun des mortels, mais de celle des comptables ou analystes ...)


Je ne parle pas d'Office, mme si rien que l, Microsoft crase le libre, je parle d'Office 365 et des possibilits des outils tels que OneNote, Teams, SharePoint, les interactions entre toutes ces applications, les versions online et le partage des donnes, l'utilisation de Skype entreprise... Bref, je ne parle pas pour un particulier lambda, dont les besoins peuvent tre couverts par les solutions libres, mais au niveau des entreprises.

----------


## sirthie

> Le Design n'est pas le seul problme. Le niveau de certains logiciels open source sur des points stratgiques sont vraiment un problme. Il suffit de prendre Open/Libre Office contre MSOffice 365. Y a pas photo !


J'avoue que je n'osais pas (encore) voquer ce problme en plus.

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne parle pas d'Office, mme si rien que l, Microsoft crase le libre


Ecraser est quand mme un bien grand mot, ou je veux bien que tu entres plus dans le dtail, car je ne vois pas trop les diffrences. Mme pour les macros, c'est grosso modo la mme chose, juste que ce n'est pas tout  fait le mme langage car Microsoft a voulu faire du VBA plutt que du VB tout court (ce qui aurait permis que tout soit compatible). Il y a quelques trucs un peu mieux, pour faciliter certains accs  des bibliothques Windows ou autres, mais encore heureux j'ai envie de dire, puisqu'ils ont dvelopps les deux. 

Les deux pourraient trs bien fonctionner ensemble si Microsoft utilisait les standards plutt que de faire du spcifique pour enfermer ses clients justement.  :;): 





> je parle d'Office 365 et des possibilits des outils tels que OneNote, Teams, SharePoint, les interactions entre toutes ces applications, les versions online et le partage des donnes, l'utilisation de Skype entreprise... Bref, je ne parle pas pour un particulier lambda, dont les besoins peuvent tre couverts par les solutions libres, mais au niveau des entreprises.


D'ailleurs en parlant de macros, elles fonctionnent sur la version online ? Sinon pour moi c'est plutt une rgression, surtout en entreprise. 

Le partage de donnes idem, c'est bien, mais cela n'a rien de rvolutionnaire, la plupart des entreprises ont quand mme un serveur de fichiers pour stocker / partager n'importe quel document. 

Enfin bon, je ne suis pas trs objectif sur tout ces trucs l, le "tout online" vers lequel on se dirige, a ne me vend pas du rve, bien au contraire. Je prfre avoir mon Excel  moi d'install sur ma machine, pour pouvoir bosser comme je veux et ne pas tre dpendant  100% de l'tat du rseau pour pouvoir bosser. Idem pour le stockage des donnes, je prfre un bon vieux serveur en interne  l'entreprise, plutt que d'avoir des donnes critiques hberges je ne sais o dans le Cloud.

----------


## marsupial

Je crains fortement que les entreprises comprennent la fonction vache  lait, ne plus avoir une DS mais comme seul interlocuteur un commercial MS.

----------


## Chal92

De nos jours, je pense qu'il est impossible d'tre mono systme... 

Cot poste client dans le monde pro, Windows est obligatoire... pour sa facilit d'utilisation, Microsoft Office est incontournable ! (Aprs il existe une version Mac... mais pas encore Linux... je ne suis pas sur que cela dans les plans de MS)... Et les principaux fournisseur de produit standalone cible en priorit Windows (merci la gnration RAD : VB, Delphi, ...) Est-ce que l'approche Node va permettre de s'abstraire de la plateforme surement... a voir dans les 10 ans...

Cot poste client dans le monde des "utilisateur internet", on pourrais dire que Android est l'os de rfrence...

Cot poste client dans le monde des joueurs... Linux n'est pas encore une plateforme de rfrence (meme si steam par exemple fourni de plus en plus de jeux...)

Cot serveur, Linux est largement majoritaire ... Dans les entreprises pour le web, les SGBDR, il y a souvent juste l'Active Directory qui est sous MS... 
La preuve MS fournit un SQL Server Linux... On peut rver d'un Visual Studio linux (la version 2017 permet de cibler du dev Linux)

----------


## grunk

> Aprs des annes passes  dvelopper un systme dexploitation bas sur Linux et des millions deuros investis


Pourquoi Munich  elle voulu crer sa propre distro ? Ca implique tout un process de maintenance qui doit tre hyper lourd.
C'tait trop simple d'installer une distro reconnu et maintenu ?

J'imagine que lorsqu'il installe un windows c'est pas un WinMunich




> il sera toujours ncessaire de garder une partie des machines Windows pour excuter des logiciels en ligne qui sont incompatibles


Euhh .. si c'est en ligne et que c'est incompatible c'est donc que : 
- C'est bas sur des activex
- C'est du code ddi IE

Dans le premier cas , sous windows 10 et edge les activex ne fonctionne plus.
Dans le second cas le problme ne vient pas de linux et ca couterait sans doute moins cher de faire une mj soft que de remigrer tout un parc.

Je suis pas un partisant de linux dans mon utilisation quotidienne , mais pour de la bureautique "standard" c'est trs certainement un trs bon outil.

----------


## piGrimm

pour moi le problme vient de la culture ...
- bon nombre de personnes pensent que le libre (gratuit) est moins efficace que le payant.
- depuis tout petit en europe on vous habitue a tout payer (place de parking, eau potable, rando en montagne etc etc, bientt les taxes sur l'air respirables? ou les penses libres?)
partant de cette dformation culturelle, il est normal que des politiques ayant des ides lucratives et des lobbys puissants finissent invariablement par accder aux manettes! d'autant plus qu'elles ont, ces ides, ce qui est tranger aux concepts gratuits, le nerf de la guerre: l'argent! pour mieux vous avoir!
s'une manire ou d'une autre le syndrome de stockholm est grav dans vos gnes, depuis tout petit jusqu' vos dclarations d'impots. Ces derniers, parfois employs de manire douteuse,voire contradictoire d'avec ce pour quoi ils sont prlevs.
Partant de ces ennoncs de faits avrs, il est peu surprenant, que la firme mondiale microsoft base sur votre stockholmiste, ayant des moyens infinis financiers grace a vos subsides, gagne au final toute bataille, quand bien mme ses produits seraient de qualit moindre  toute concurence.
Fin de mon Constat

----------


## marsupial

On parie sur un camouflage budgtaire ?

----------


## Namica

> Pourquoi Munich  elle voulu crer sa propre distro ? Ca implique tout un process de maintenance qui doit tre hyper lourd.
> C'tait trop simple d'installer une distro reconnu et maintenu ?
> 
> J'imagine que lorsqu'il installe un windows c'est pas un WinMunich


C'est l qu'est l'os hlas. Ou bien est-ce du lobbying de MS ?




> Euhh .. si c'est en ligne et que c'est incompatible c'est donc que : 
> - C'est bas sur des activex
> - C'est du code ddi IE
> 
> Dans le premier cas , sous windows 10 et edge les activex ne fonctionne plus.
> Dans le second cas le problme ne vient pas de linux et ca couterait sans doute moins cher de faire une mj soft que de remigrer tout un parc.


OK, IE c'est mort. Et Edge, ce n'est loin d'tre un monopole des navigateurs (heureusement).
Oui, mais, il y a le back office. Il est en quoi le back office munichois ? Et il aliment comment en data (de sources internes tant que externes) ?
Donc pas si simple comme avis. Cependant, il semble que ces problmes taient rsolus d'aprs la news.
Un changement pourrait aussi impacter cet aspect et tre source de cots de migration.




> Je suis pas un partisant de linux dans mon utilisation quotidienne , mais pour de la bureautique "standard" c'est trs certainement un trs bon outil.


D'accord, mais pour des serveurs, ce n'est pas mal non plus, il faut le reconnaitre.
Et pour les DB sous linux, on a le choix : Oracle, MySQL, Postgress, sans compter des solutions NoSQL... et maintenant MS-SQL s'y met aussi.
De toute faon, le problme ne semblait pas rsider  ce niveau selon la news.

Le problme n'est-il pas plus de l'information du public et du lobbying de MS ? car :



> Cette affirmation est pourtant en contradiction avec un examen approfondi des systmes informatiques de la ville par Accenture l'anne dernire, qui a constat que la plupart des problmes informatiques de la ville de Munich ne provenaient pas des logiciels open source, mais plutt de linefficacit dans la faon dont Munich coordonne les travaux des quipes informatiques rparties dans diffrents dpartements. Le Dr Florian Roth, chef du Parti des Verts au Conseil municipal de Munich, souligne que les travaux mens par Accenture ne recommandent pas un retour vers Windows au dtriment de Linux. Au contraire,  Le rapport d'Accenture suggrait de faire fonctionner les deux systmes, car le retour vers Windows et MS Office serait synonyme dun gaspillage tant sur le plan de lexprience utilisateur accumule que sur le plan technologique, sans oublier le temps et largent consacrs au passage vers lopen source , ajoute-t-il. En mars, le directeur informatique de la ville a galement dclar qu'il n'y avait  aucune raison technique pertinente de revenir vers Windows , soulignant que les problmes de compatibilit et d'interoprabilit lis  l'excution de certains logiciels sur LinMux avaient t rsolus.


A priori, je plussoie  l'avis du directeur informatique de la ville qui me parait tout  fait logique.

----------


## Namica

> La gendarmerie nationale, c'est fait depuis longtemps, et mme bien avant Munich. Et si Munich n'est pas l'Allemagne, la gendarmerie n'est pas non plus la France. Tant qu'il y aura du Windows dans les collges, les lyces et les universits, rien ne changera ... mme si les diteurs fournissent systmatiquement une solution Linux en plus de leur solution Windows. Les habitudes et les rflexes, a s'acquire trs jeune et plus c'est jeune, plus a a des chances de devenir prenne.
> 
> Pourquoi croyez-vous que Microsoft propose des licences spciales pour les tudiants ? Pour leurs faire plaisir ?


Bien vu, +1.
Malheureusement, la gendarmerie nationale, chez vous comme chez nous, ainsi que nos armes, sont des grandes muettes.
On aimerait bien un retour d'exprience de leur part.

----------


## pgoetz

Il ne reste plus  attendre quelques temps pour que Bild trouve comment les "politiciens" ont t arros par M$...
...et un nouveau scandale et un...

----------


## sirthie

> Pourquoi Munich  elle voulu crer sa propre distro ? Ca implique tout un process de maintenance qui doit tre hyper lourd.
> C'tait trop simple d'installer une distro reconnu et maintenu ?
> 
> J'imagine que lorsqu'il installe un windows c'est pas un WinMunich


A priori, et  moins qu'il aiment faire compliqu pour le plaisir de faire compliqu, je prsume que la ville de Munich avait des besoins spcifiques.

MS aussi peut faire du dveloppement spcifique.

----------


## marsupial

> MS aussi peut faire du dveloppement spcifique.


Tellement specifique que s'en est hors norme et inaccessible  quiconque, cf la norme d'un document ou le rcit d'un lobbying.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Bien vu, +1.
> Malheureusement, la gendarmerie nationale, chez vous comme chez nous, ainsi que nos armes, sont des grandes muettes.
> On aimerait bien un retour d'exprience de leur part.


Ci-dessous, un entretien de 2014 au journal qubcois _Le Soleil_ avec le colonel Xavier Guimard, sous-directeur de l'anticipation et de la coordination du service des technologies et des systmes d'information de la scurit intrieure en France :

https://www.lesoleil.com/archives/fr...c73923d8a83f8c
_France: Linux chez les gendarmes | Le Soleil - Qubec_ 

Source initiale : GendBuntu  Wikipdia

[Edit]
Et pour la partie politique :



> Les compliments sont toujours bons  prendre. Mme quand ils sont formuls au dtour dune polmique naissante. La snatrice Jolle Garriaud-Maylam (LR, Franais tablis hors de France), vient ainsi de saluer le choix de la Gendarmerie, qui a opt pour logiciel libre pour son informatique. Cest ce quelle indique dans une proposition de rsolution dpose ce lundi 16 octobre, demandant la cration dune commission denqute sur les contrats cadres passs entre le ministre de la Dfense et Microsoft.
> (...)


Source : http://lessor.org/choix-numerique-de...lue-senatrice/
_Le (bon) choix informatique de la Gendarmerie salu par une snatrice - L'Essor_ *

* L'Essor de la Gendarmerie Nationale, _le journal des gendarmes depuis 1936_

*_bis_ La couverture de ce mois-ci s'intitule _La Gendarmerie s'empare du numrique_  :;):

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Trs intressant.  :;): 

Connatre l'histoire superficiellement est dj une bonne chose, mais en savoir un peu plus sur le cheminement rel, c'est encore mieux. Ce qui est certain, c'est que la gendarmerie n'a absolument pas essaye de crer son propre Linux, ni son propre Office, ni ...? mais s'est contente de prendre ce qui existait dj.

----------


## Invit

> Ce qui est certain, c'est que la gendarmerie n'a absolument pas essaye de crer son propre Linux, ni son propre Office, ni ...? mais s'est contente de prendre ce qui existait dj.


Heu... https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/GendBuntu
Je ne sais pas qui de gendbuntu ou de limux diverge le plus d'ubuntu mais ce sont bien toutes les deux des distributions spcialement modifies.

----------


## micka132

> Pourquoi Munich  elle voulu crer sa propre distro ? Ca implique tout un process de maintenance qui doit tre hyper lourd.
> C'tait trop simple d'installer une distro reconnu et maintenu ?


Je crois au contraire que c'est quasiment le seul intrt de passer  un systme Linux : avoir rellement la main sur ton systme. 
En ne mettant pas les mains dans le cambouis, comment t'assurer de ce qu'il y a vraiment dans ta distribution?
Aprs peut tre pour une mairie c'est pas forcment utile, mais pour la gendarmerie, et autres institutions d'tat il serait franchement dbile de changer pour en arriver au mme point : dpendre d'un tiers.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Si c'est juste la distribution, tous les Linuxiens font la leur. A partir de OpenSUSE, je fais mes propres choix en enlevant certains lments de la distribution et en ajoutant certains qui n'en ont jamais fait partie. La distribution, c'est juste une base de dpart, aprs, chacun fait  son ide et selon ses besoins. En fait, je ne travaille pas sous OpenSUSE, mais sous PersoUx bas sur OpenSUSE. Je ne vois pas o est le problme ?  ::roll:: 

Le fait que la gendarmerie ai des dveloppeurs en plus des dcideurs et des utilisateurs est plutt rassurant ... Non ?   ::D:

----------


## el_slapper

> Je crois au contraire que c'est quasiment le seul intrt de passer  un systme Linux : avoir rellement la main sur ton systme. 
> (.../...).


C'est d'ailleurs le discours de la gendarmerie : ils ont pris cette solution parce-que le format ouvert leur garantissait une prennit des donnes sur 50 ans, et parce-que l'aspect modulaire leur permettait de customiser l ou ils en avaient besoin. Le cot idologique, ils n'en ont rien  foutre(et ils ont bien raison, j'aime que l'argent de mes impts soit utilis de manire pragmatique).

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Je ne sais pas qui de gendbuntu ou de limux diverge le plus d'ubuntu...


Dans tous les cas, autant "gendbuntu" est possible, autant "gendows" est rigoureusement impossible et  plus forte raison "gendows 10".  ::mouarf:: 

Ce qui semble vident est que la gendarmerie n'est pas passe  cette solution d'un claquement de doigt, mais trs progressivement. Un retour arrire me semble vraiment trs improbable. Munich  peut-tre juste manqu de dirigeants stables et volontaires. L'avantage de l'arme, c'est que les cadres ne sautent pas  chaque nouvelle lection (ce qui n'est pas le cas de la municipalit de Munich).

----------


## Invit

> Dans tous les cas, autant "gendbuntu" est possible, autant "gendows" est rigoureusement impossible et  plus forte raison "gendows 10". 
> 
> Ce qui semble vident est que la gendarmerie n'est pas passe  cette solution d'un claquement de doigt, mais trs progressivement. Un retour arrire me semble vraiment trs improbable. Munich  peut-tre juste manqu de dirigeants stables et volontaires. L'avantage de l'arme, c'est que les cadres ne sautent pas  chaque nouvelle lection (ce qui n'est pas le cas de la municipalit de Munich).


Tout  fait. Un peu d'enfonage de portes ouvertes ne fait jamais de mal.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*LiMux : le directeur de la FSFE revient sur les problmes du passage de Munich vers Linux*
*et les leons  en tirer pour les migrations  venir*

Au dbut des annes 2000, alors que Windows NT 4.0 tait sur le point d'atteindre sa fin de vie, des administrations publiques (villes et autres organisations gouvernementales) ont commenc  tudier la possibilit de passer  Linux et abandonner les logiciels et systmes propritaires. L'une de ces administrations tait la ville de Munich. Elle a dcid de lancer LiMux, son projet pour passer  Linux, en dpit d'une tentative de dissuasion de Steve Ballmer, en 2003. Aprs avoir brav de nombreux obstacles, en 2013, 15 000 ordinateurs ont migr vers LiMux, un pas qui faisait de la ville un pionnier de lopen source. Mais aujourd'hui, il est presque certain que Munich va revenir  Windows et aux logiciels de Microsoft. Qu'est-ce qui n'a pas march et quelles leons faut-il en tirer ? C'est sur ces points qu'est revenu le prsident de la Free Software Foundation Europe (FSFE), Matthias Kirschner, lors d'une confrence  l'Open Source Summit Europe  Prague.

*LiMux : les problmes, les incertitudes et la chute*

Matthias Kirschner explique que quelques semaines aprs son lancement, le projet LiMux a d s'arrter parce que la ville s'inquitait des licences. Ce problme a donc t tudi et Munich est arrive  la conclusion selon laquelle le risque de licence n'tait pas pire pour le logiciel libre que pour le logiciel propritaire. Mais avant d'aller de l'avant, Munich voulait surtout savoir si le passage  Linux allait lui permettre d'conomiser de l'argent, un avantage qui est trs souvent attribu aux logiciels libres et open source. Un comit informatique a estim que la ville allait conomiser 20 millions d'euros en utilisant Linux sur ses PC. Il y avait cependant d'autres tudes qui laissaient croire que les cots avaient t sous-estims. C'est le cas par exemple d'une tude de HP finance par Microsoft qui affirmait que cela coterait 43 millions d'euros de plus. Qui avait donc raison ? Il est difficile de le dire, mais les rumeurs sur l'abandon de LiMux citaient souvent le cot comme l'une des principales raisons.

En cours de route, il a t rapport que 20 % des utilisateurs de LiMux n'taient pas heureux ou satisfaits du nouveau systme, alors que d'autres rapports parlaient plutt de 40 %. On ne sait toutefois pas si leur satisfaction tait lie directement  LiMux ou autre chose. S'interrogeant sur les causes possibles, le directeur de la FSFE indique qu'il a t souvent rapport qu'il tait difficile d'changer des documents avec d'autres administrations en Allemagne. Selon une politique allemande, les documents taient censs tre fournis dans un format ouvert, mais Munich recevait rgulirement des documents dans des formats propritaires.

Un autre problme qui aurait pu causer l'chec de LiMux est qu'avec la migration, le support a galement t centralis, au lieu d'tre gr par  le gars dans la pice voisine , daprs Matthias Kirschner. Il se demandait donc si cela aurait pu avoir un impact sur la satisfaction des utilisateurs avec leurs ordinateurs LiMux.

Au bout d'un certain moment, LiMux tait galement dsign comme  la cause de tous les maux  Munich . Par exemple, les iPhone ne fonctionnaient pas avec l'infrastructure de la ville, et cela tait imput  LiMux mme si cela n'avait rien  voir avec le client desktop, explique Kirschner. Une panne de serveur de messagerie aurait galement t injustement impute  LiMux.

Le nouveau maire de la ville, accus dtre un fan de Microsoft, faisait donc beaucoup de bruit  ce sujet. Le gouvernement de la ville a alors pay pour une tude en vue dexaminer les problmes informatiques de la ville. L'tude a identifi plusieurs problmes, y compris le fait qu'une ancienne version de Windows tait encore utilise, mais les plus gros problmes seraient d'ordre organisationnel plutt que technique, daprs le patron de la FSFE. Il s'est avr qu'il y avait quinze versions de systme d'exploitation diffrentes utilises dans toute l'administration de la ville, et que les mises  niveau pourraient tre bloques par les dpartements s'ils ne les aimaient pas ou n'avaient pas le temps de les faire.

Le conseil municipal de Munich a donc dcid de rorganiser le service informatique, mais surtout de voter pour passer  un client propritaire. Lors d'une runion, le nouveau maire a dclar qu'il ne s'agissait pas de prendre une dcision, mais plutt dexaminer les options. Il a t convenu, quavant qu'une dcision puisse tre prise, ils allaient clarifier les cots, les interruptions de service et ainsi de suite. Mais il s'est avr que beaucoup de partis s'taient dj dcids. Sans attendre une dcision du conseil municipal, certains services ont t arrts et le courrier lectronique a commenc  tre migr vers Microsoft Exchange. D'aprs le directeur de la FSFE, on dit au public que la ville examine toujours les options, alors que tout est dj scell :  LiMux sera remplac par les clients Microsoft . C'est  nuire non seulement au logiciel libre, mais aussi  la dmocratie , a-t-il dclar.


Matthias Kirschner
*Quelles leons faut-il tirer de lchec de LiMux ?*

Le directeur de la FSFE pense que l'chec de LiMux est une chose qu'il faut comprendre et dont il faudra tirer des leons pour les autres migrations qui pourraient se produire dans le futur. Il s'est demand si tout cela tait vraiment la faute de Munich ou si la communaut du logiciel libre avait aussi involontairement contribu  l'chec de LiMux.

Pour lui, il y a des questions auxquelles la communaut devrait rflchir. Il se demande d'abord si la communaut s'intresse vraiment au march des OS de bureaux. Il rappelle en effet que Linux est dominant dans tous les domaines, des superordinateurs  l'embarqu, mais n'a jamais pu percer le domaine du desktop. Il s'indigne galement du fait que beaucoup dans la communaut de l'open source utilisent d'autres systmes d'exploitation comme principal OS de bureau.  Notre OS de bureau est-il mauvais ou est-ce que des applications sont ncessaires, en particulier pour les administrations publiques ? , s'interroge-t-il. Il pense quil serait prfrable de se concentrer sur les applications plutt que sur le systme d'exploitation. Les administrations publiques ont des applications pour toutes sortes de tches diffrentes, et celles-ci doivent fonctionner immdiatement aprs une migration ; sinon un retour  Windows serait invitable.

Ou  l'accent est-il trop mis sur les conomies de cots ? , poursuit-il. Les dfenseurs du projet LiMux ont en effet promis que Munich conomiserait de l'argent. D'aprs le directeur de la FSFE, c'est sr qu' long terme c'est vrai, mais un changement a toujours des cots. Il estime que si le budget est serr, passer  Linux pour conomiser de l'argent peut ne pas tre le bon plan.

Il estime aussi ncessaire de sinterroger sur le bnvolat dans les projets open source. La ralit, cest que les projets libres et open source reposent trop souvent sur des contributions volontaires, et ce serait un srieux problme. Le patron de la FSFE explique en effet que les migrations vers les logiciels libres sont gnralement diriges par des individus. Ces personnes commencent  apporter du logiciel libre et font beaucoup de travail (gratuitement) pour que tout fonctionne. Mais des problmes surgissent et il n'y a pas de budget pour poursuivre le projet, alors ils s'puisent et tout choue. Il pense donc qu'il serait plus logique d'essayer d'obtenir le budget ncessaire pour les projets de logiciel libre, plutt que de compter sur le bnvolat.

Source : LWN.Net

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des problmes indexs par Matthias Kirschner ?
 ::fleche::  Quest-ce qui selon vous est plus susceptible de faire chouer la migration dune administration publique vers Linux ?

----------


## Vulcania

> Il y avait cependant d'autres tudes qui laissaient croire que les cots  avaient t sous-estims. C'est le cas par exemple d'une tude de HP  finance par Microsoft qui affirmait que cela coterait 43 millions  d'euros de plus. Qui avait donc raison ?


C'est pas une tude a (du moins, pas une vraie tude objective) => poubelle.

----------


## Invit

> Que pensez-vous des problmes indexs par  Matthias Kirschner ?
>  Quest-ce qui selon vous est plus susceptible de faire chouer la migration dune administration publique vers Linux ?


Comme suggr dans l'article une migration vers Linux, Libre Office, Thunderbird, etc soulve forcement des problmatiques en terme de support  l'utilisateur final.

Des techniciens helpdesk et proxi bien forms aux solutions propritaires ne vont pas pouvoir du jour au lendemain dlivrer une qualit de service quivalente sur des solutions qui ne leur sont pas familires. 
C'est un aspect d'autant plus problmatique qu'une migration augmente forcement le volume de sollicitations des utilisateurs vers leur support.

Quant  externaliser le support cela ne change pas grand chose au fait qu'il reste difficile de dnicher des experts Libreoffice Calc ou Thunderbird disposs  faire du support utilisateur avec les budgets allous par les principales ESN...

----------


## micka132

> Ou  l'accent est-il trop mis sur les conomies de cots ? , poursuit-il. Les dfenseurs du projet LiMux ont en effet promis que Munich conomiserait de l'argent. D'aprs le directeur de la FSFE, c'est sr qu' long terme c'est vrai, mais un changement a toujours des cots. Il estime que si le budget est serr, passer  Linux pour conomiser de l'argent peut ne pas tre le bon plan.


Si c'est plutot vrai pour un particulier, c'est plus que faux pour une entreprise/administration.
La vrai utilit du libre c'est d'etre justement libre, or utiliser une distribution que l'on ne maitrise pas n'est pas une libert, on sera toujours li  quelqu'un quelque part dont on ne sait pas les intentions. Je vois dj les fanboy dbarquer avec leurs pseudo possibilit de pouvoir lire le code...
Je leurs rpondrais que l'on parle pas de helloworld et qu'un tel niveau de lecture est extremement compliqu, il faudrait  minima un expert spcialement ddi  vrifier chacun des comits effectus (cout ~ 80k- 100k  / an), et chose plus difficile, voire carrment impossible,  trouver d'ventuelle faille intgre micro bout par micro bout... Et pour les plus sceptiques sur l'utilit d'une telle personne je le renvoie aux rcentes "ingrances" de le NSA dans certains projet open source (seulement ce dont on a eu vent).
Pour les moins parano, ils peuvent rester sur les distributions qui sont le plus susceptible de perdurer dans le temps : celles  vocation commerciale, qui ne vivent pas par bonheur de faire faire des conmies  leurs clients.
Et puis pour finir je ramenne sur mon experience perso, je suis sur du Mint depuis 3mois au boulot. 
J'ai calcul avoir faire perdre environ 2000  sur des problmes ( 2x ecran noir  la suite de mise  jour, probleme nodeJS et python, reformatage/reinstall bugu  ::aie:: ), calcul entre mon temp perdu ainsi qu' 2 autres personnes que j'ai appell en aide (des utilisateurs linux). Bon il est vident que je suis pas un expert linux, mais un tout petit plus que madame Michu (ok elle s'en fout de nodeJS et python, mais elle aurait dj jett l'ordi aux crans noirs aprs login).

Bref la vrai utilit de linux c'est la libert, et la libert ca  un cout bien plus lv que le propritaire. C'est exactement comme dans la vie...

----------


## archqt

Bonjour,
peux tre que si les administrations obligeaient les diteurs  faire le soft pour linux cela marcherait bien. Sauf erreur Photoshop utilise Qt comme framework et donc, si tout va bien, une simple recompilation pour la nouvelle cible suffit (bien que le logiciel n'existe pas sous linux).
Sinon il aurait peut tre fallut une meilleurs organisation, il y a trop de distributions, cela nuit au final  la visibilit. Et surtout, un logiciel d'une distribution A ne pourra pas s'excuter sur la distribution B (je sais il existe des mthodes pour fournir un paquet "complet" pour cela).
Le gros point, est aussi que Windows est dj install sur les machines, les logiciels sont fournis quasi-gratuitement aux coles du coup toutes les personnes sont habitues  Windows.
Par exprience, il y a des fois des soucis Audio, de cl USB, de drivers graphiques qui font que les personnes  qui ont a mis linux reviennent vers Windows.
Bonne journe

----------


## Invit

> Si c'est plutot vrai pour un particulier, c'est plus que faux pour une entreprise/administration.
> La vrai utilit du libre c'est d'etre justement libre, or utiliser une distribution que l'on ne maitrise pas n'est pas une libert, on sera toujours li  quelqu'un quelque part dont on ne sait pas les intentions. Je vois dj les fanboy dbarquer avec leurs pseudo possibilit de pouvoir lire le code...
> Je leurs rpondrais que l'on parle pas de helloworld et qu'un tel niveau de lecture est extremement compliqu, il faudrait  minima un expert spcialement ddi  vrifier chacun des comits effectus (cout ~ 80k- 100k  / an), et chose plus difficile, voire carrment impossible,  trouver d'ventuelle faille intgre micro bout par micro bout... Et pour les plus sceptiques sur l'utilit d'une telle personne je le renvoie aux rcentes "ingrances" de le NSA dans certains projet open source (seulement ce dont on a eu vent).
> Pour les moins parano, ils peuvent rester sur les distributions qui sont le plus susceptible de perdurer dans le temps : celles  vocation commerciale, qui ne vivent pas par bonheur de faire faire des conmies  leurs clients.
> Et puis pour finir je ramenne sur mon experience perso, je suis sur du Mint depuis 3mois au boulot. 
> J'ai calcul avoir faire perdre environ 2000  sur des problmes ( 2x ecran noir  la suite de mise  jour, probleme nodeJS et python, reformatage/reinstall bugu ), calcul entre mon temp perdu ainsi qu' 2 autres personnes que j'ai appell en aide (des utilisateurs linux). Bon il est vident que je suis pas un expert linux, mais un tout petit plus que madame Michu (ok elle s'en fout de nodeJS et python, mais elle aurait dj jett l'ordi aux crans noirs aprs login).
> 
> Bref la vrai utilit de linux c'est la libert, et la libert ca  un cout bien plus lv que le propritaire. C'est exactement comme dans la vie...


Mais pourquoi utiliser Mint ?  ::weird:: 
Y'a pas des distributions Linux un peu plus srieuse pour le professionnel justement ?  ::roll::

----------


## micka132

> Mais pourquoi utiliser Mint ? 
> Y'a pas des distributions Linux un peu plus srieuse pour le professionnel justement ?


 ::ptdr:: 
Franchement? Aucune ide j'ai dbarqu sur une nouvelle mission y a a sur mon poste. Je suis absolument certain qu'il s'y est pas install tout seul, et quelque chose me dit que c'est un "connaisseur" qui l'a mis  ::mrgreen:: . Il a normalement dj du faire le super mega loisir de testeur en chaine de distribution pour savoir laquelle tait la mieux. 
Je vois bien la tronche des prcheurs de telle distrib jouer les rabats joies si dans une boite il y a un prcheur concurrent qui a russi  imposer "sa" distrib  ::roll:: . Remarque ca changerai un peu les discussions  la machine  caf.

----------


## transgohan

L'chec est avant tout d au changement trop consquent je pense.
Si les utilisateurs sont trs habitus  windows et peu enclin  changer leurs habitudes vous aurez beau leur mettre la meilleure distribution linux et les meilleurs logiciels dessus que cela ne changera rien...

Je l'ai expriment avec ma mre, pass de windows  linux pour redonner une seconde jeunesse au PC.
Au fil du temps, mme si elle ne s'en plaignait jamais, elle a fini par de moins en moins utiliser le PC.
Dernirement suite  un changement de PC on lui a mis un windows 10 et de nouveau elle utilise en permanence son PC.
J'en ai largement discut et elle avoue  demi-mot que certaines choses qu'elles faisaient facilement sous windows ne l'taient plus sous linux, ou bien devaient tre fait diffrents mme si tout aussi facile, et que a la perturbait et qu'elle n'avait pas envie de chercher.
En gros  demi-mot, changer ses habitudes.

----------


## archqt

> L'chec est avant tout d au changement trop consquent je pense.
> Si les utilisateurs sont trs habitus  windows et peu enclin  changer leurs habitudes vous aurez beau leur mettre la meilleure distribution linux et les meilleurs logiciels dessus que cela ne changera rien...
> 
> Je l'ai expriment avec ma mre, pass de windows  linux pour redonner une seconde jeunesse au PC.
> Au fil du temps, mme si elle ne s'en plaignait jamais, elle a fini par de moins en moins utiliser le PC.
> Dernirement suite  un changement de PC on lui a mis un windows 10 et de nouveau elle utilise en permanence son PC.
> J'en ai largement discut et elle avoue  demi-mot que certaines choses qu'elles faisaient facilement sous windows ne l'taient plus sous linux, ou bien devaient tre fait diffrents mme si tout aussi facile, et que a la perturbait et qu'elle n'avait pas envie de chercher.
> En gros  demi-mot, changer ses habitudes.


Exact, moi idem avec mon pre, SAUF qu'il y avait en plus des soucis de driver graphique et bien sr l'arborescence des fichiers qui gne aussi.
Aprs je suis d'accord il aurait fallu faire des "lecteurs virtuels" donc des dossiers portant la mme lettre et pointant vers veux de windows.
Autre soucis, il fut un temps ou firefox n'avait pas les mmes menus sous linux et windows et c'est un peu embtant aussi.
Sans parler des cls USB qui se montaient dans un rpertoire pas forcment facile  trouver.
OpenOffice qui ne voulait pas bosser avec la cl USB...
Bref pleins de petits trucs qui font que ds fois on abandonne.

MOI actuellement j'ai des soucis avec les vido-projecteurs, windows nickel mais linux ne trouve que 640x400 comme rsolution et je n'ai pas russi  modifier cela (mme par le fichier xorg). 
Des trucs simples mais qui pourrissent la vie.

----------


## Invit

> Franchement? Aucune ide j'ai dbarqu sur une nouvelle mission y a a sur mon poste. Je suis absolument certain qu'il s'y est pas install tout seul, et quelque chose me dit que c'est un "connaisseur" qui l'a mis . Il a normalement dj du faire le super mega loisir de testeur en chaine de distribution pour savoir laquelle tait la mieux. 
> Je vois bien la tronche des prcheurs de telle distrib jouer les rabats joies si dans une boite il y a un prcheur concurrent qui a russi  imposer "sa" distrib . Remarque ca changerai un peu les discussions  la machine  caf.


Il a d vouloir quelque chose de beau  ::):  Sinon, prendre des drivs d'Ubuntu, Debian, etc... Jamais trop compris, surtout en usage professionnel.

C'est pas tre un prcheur d'une ou l'autre distribution, c'est juste de partir sur une distribution de "base", aprs n'importe laquelle...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Si c'est plutot vrai pour un particulier, c'est plus que faux pour une entreprise/administration....


Sauf que c'est pas du tout l'avis de la Gendarmerie Nationale qui affirme avoir fait beaucoup d'conomies avec sa migration vers le libre. Cela tant, pour la gendarmerie, c'est un travail de longue alne et trs progressif. L'erreur de Munich est peut-tre d'avoir voulu "Tout tout de suite". 

En plus, la gendarmerie a garde une hirarchie stable et pas soumise rgulirement  des lections. La municipalit qui dnonce LiMux n'est absolument pas celle qui l'avait mis en place (et qui chiffrait les conomies ralises et non des pertes). Mais voila : Nouvelle majorit = Nouvelle politique. 

Ce qui est plus que certain, c'est que la bascule Windows -> Linux -> Windows est la pire des solutions. J'en dduis que Munich a largement les moyens de ces bascules et ont vraiment de l'argent  foutre par les fentres. D'autant que dans quelques annes, a sera peut-tre Windows -> Linux -> Windows -> Linux ... sait-on jamais avec une future majorit  ::ptdr::

----------


## Marco46

> Si c'est plutot vrai pour un particulier, c'est plus que faux pour une entreprise/administration.
> La vrai utilit du libre c'est d'etre justement libre, or utiliser une distribution que l'on ne maitrise pas n'est pas une libert, on sera toujours li  quelqu'un quelque part dont on ne sait pas les intentions. Je vois dj les fanboy dbarquer avec leurs pseudo possibilit de pouvoir lire le code...


Alors que tout le monde sait bien que les licences windows et le support qui va avec est gratuit  ::roll:: 

Franchement faut arrter 5 minutes ... Dans la catgorie fanboy t'es bien viss hein ...

----------


## abriotde

> 20 % des utilisateurs de LiMux n'taient pas heureux ou satisfaits du nouveau systme


Il a t montr que les utilisateurs taient satisfait de l'OS Linux mais pas satisfait du systme centralis... et la question a volontairement t tourn de manire ambigu pour piger l'Open-Source. Qui a tendu ce pige? Peut-tre pas Microsoft seul, mais Microsoft a russis a fdr du monde autour de lui (Apple?) dont des responsables pour critiquer l'Open-Source.

----------


## micka132

> Alors que tout le monde sait bien que les licences windows et le support qui va avec est gratuit 
> 
> Franchement faut arrter 5 minutes ... Dans la catgorie fanboy t'es bien viss hein ...


J'ai jamais dit le contraire, ce n'est absolument pas mon propos.
Dans la catgorie hateboy t'es bien viss hein...

----------


## laerne

> La vrai utilit du libre c'est d'etre justement libre, or utiliser une distribution que l'on ne maitrise pas n'est pas une libert, on sera toujours li  quelqu'un quelque part dont on ne sait pas les intentions.
> ...
> Bref la vrai utilit de linux c'est la libert, et la libert ca  un cout bien plus lv que le propritaire.


Mme sans matriser, c'est quand mme une libert d'un point : si jamais le boulot fait sur une distrib ou un logiciel ne te plat pas, tu peux payer quelqu'un d'autre pour reprendre le projet comme tu l'aimes. (D'accord a cote, c'est ce que tu dis, je ne te contredit pas)

C'est plus un problme de manque de comptences.  Personne n'aime faire du support desktop*: les gens sont cons et impatients et a rapporte pas

----------


## Invit

Quelle vaste blague cette histoire. C'est juste une dcision politique courue d'avance qui fait suite aux annes de lobbying de M$. 
20% d'utilisateurs mcontents ? Bah c'est plutt trs bien, vous en connaissez beaucoup vous des changements informatiques majeurs qui ne font pas rler la moiti de la boite ?
En plus, un rapport prcdent indiquait que les problmes taient dus  l'organisation et non  l'open-source. Aujourd'hui une grande part de l'informatique est faite avec une suite bureautique basique et des appli web; et on voudrait nous faire croire que linux n'est pas adapt  cela ?
Moralit, il faut faire comme la gendarmerie : changer discrtement l'appli utilisateur et ne surtout pas dire qu'on a aussi chang l'OS derrire, au pire a passera pour un nouveau papier-peint...

----------


## Invit

> Quelle vaste blague cette histoire. C'est juste une dcision politique courue d'avance qui fait suite aux annes de lobbying de M$. 
> 20% d'utilisateurs mcontents ? Bah c'est plutt trs bien, vous en connaissez beaucoup vous des changements informatiques majeurs qui ne font pas rler la moiti de la boite ?
> En plus, un rapport prcdent indiquait que les problmes taient dus  l'organisation et non  l'open-source. Aujourd'hui une grande part de l'informatique est faite avec une suite bureautique basique et des appli web; et on voudrait nous faire croire que linux n'est pas adapt  cela ?
> Moralit, il faut faire comme la gendarmerie : changer discrtement l'appli utilisateur et ne surtout pas dire qu'on a aussi chang l'OS derrire, au pire a passera pour un nouveau papier-peint...


D'accord pour l'aspect politique, parce que par exemple le sige de Microsoft pour Allemagne et l'Europe de l'Est se trouve justement  Munich. 

D'accord aussi pour confirmer par exprience que les utilisateurs apprcient peu les migrations majeures,  moins qu'elles soient bien anticipes et ralises, ce qui est trop rare.  

En revanche non, une grande partie de l'info ne consiste pas en une suite bureautique et des applis. Sur plusieurs SI que j'ai ctoy le chiffrement de mails et de fichiers se fait par exemple via Stormshield, l'accs VPN via Cisco AnyConnect, la compta via SAP, la gestion documentaire via des plugin EMC pour IE, l'infographie via la suite Adobe, la virtualisation d'appli obsoltes via Thinapp ou des VM W2003 accessibles en TSE (et oui), etc...

Sans compter les centaines de besoins spcifiques  quelques utilisateurs du SI mais nanmoins ncessaires  la gestion d'une mairie de cette importance...

Si par exemple s'il faut mobiliser des ressources folles pour faire fonctionner une flotte de smartphones, des badgeuses ou mme de simples imprimantes dtiquettes adhsives sous Linux alors que c'est livr clef en main sous Windows la rentabilit est vite envole.

Et comme indiqu par d'autres contributeurs du topic et moi mme le problme consistant  dgager des ressources comptentes pour assurer le support utilisateur et l'administration du SI est un vrai obstacle ds que l'on quitte la sphre MS (regarde par exemple le salaire propos aux techniciens certifis ACMT).

Reste aussi et en autre le surcot factur par le fournisseur des points d'impressions, etc...

Le projet de Munich tait ambitieux mais quelque part vou  lchec. Et une cohabitation de plusieurs OS, comme c'est d'ailleurs le cas  Munich n'est probablement pas plus heureuse (notre service com actuel utilise des Mac et des PC Windows en doublon du fait de la complexit dintgrer les dis Mac au domaine d'un point de vue bureautique).

Vu de ma fentre, et appliqu  des SI de la taille de Munich, j'ai l'impression qu'Unix / Linux est d'avantage  sa place dans les DC et Windows sur les bureaux, pour des raisons certes pas trs thiques ou glamour mais qui relvent d'un autre dbat que celui pos par larticle.

----------


## ManusDei

> Alors que tout le monde sait bien que les licences windows et le support qui va avec est gratuit


Non mais presque tout le monde a windows  la maison, les salaris ne sont pas dpayss. Donc windows est un choix tout a fait normal qui ne demande en fait qu'une absence de volont politique, l o Linux demande un effort.

PS : je dis a alors que j'adorerais bosser  nouveau sous Linux.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

C'est bien pour a que tant que l'ducation nationale n'adopte pas Linux, rien ne se fera. Pourtant, il me semble que Linux est plus pdagogique  tous les niveaux. Surtout au Lyce et aprs le Bac. Non seulement on a tous les outils pour dvelopper dans des tas de langages, mais en plus on a les sources des outils. Pourquoi ne pas mettre en place un dveloppement OpenSource de logiciels spcifiques pour les mairies comme base de travail dans les Lyces, Universits etc... ?

En plus, du coup, ceux qui sortent du cycle ducatif,  quelque niveau que ce soit, seraient plus perturbs par Windows que par Linux.
Le seul investissement de dpart : La formation des professeurs.La seule chose ncessaire : Une volont politique (en particulier du ministre concern).

----------


## AndMax

> Pourquoi ne pas mettre en place un dveloppement OpenSource de logiciels spcifiques pour les mairies comme base de travail dans les Lyces, Universits etc... ?


Il existe des mairies o a se fait:
http://www.openmairie.org/
https://framablog.org/2016/04/12/lex...de-fontaine-2/

----------


## ddoumeche

> *Quelles leons faut-il tirer de lchec de LiMux ?*
> 
> Le directeur de la FSFE pense que l'chec de LiMux est une chose qu'il faut comprendre et dont il faudra tirer des leons pour les autres migrations qui pourraient se produire dans le futur. Il s'est demand si tout cela tait vraiment la faute de Munich ou si la communaut du logiciel libre avait aussi involontairement contribu  l'chec de LiMux.


J'en pense que bien que l'article soit orient, l'amateurisme de la DSI de la ville de Munich est ce qui a caus sa perte, en plus de la politisation du dbat.




> Non mais presque tout le monde a windows  la maison, les salaris ne sont pas dpayss. Donc windows est un choix tout a fait normal qui ne demande en fait qu'une absence de volont politique, l o Linux demande un effort.


Clairement. 
Mais rien n'empche d'avoir une formation utilisateur.trice Limux de 3 jours pour les nouveaux, axe sur les diffrences avec Windows, le temps que la machine se mette en branle et que chacun.e acquire ses repres et puisse faire du support pour le voisin... mme si c'est dsagrable d'avoir un OS  la maison et un autre au boulot.

Mais fondamentalement, la question du Desktop est has been alors que la question du logiciel d'entreprise devrait primer... et c'est l o Linux pourrait se positionner.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Il existe des mairies o a se fait...


Je ne parle pas de Mairie, je parle de l'ducation nationale. Si une grande mairie comme Munich tombe sur un os, c'est dj un signe que ce n'est pas le bon niveau d'action. Il faut commencer beaucoup plus haut ... et pas d'un coup de baguette magique en imposant du sommet "Tout tout de suite". Un truc comme a, est un travail de trs longue allne.

Je l'ai dj dis, mais posez-vous la question : Pourquoi Microsoft fait-il des prix spciaux aux tudiants ? a m'tonnerais que ce soit juste pour leurs beaux yeux.  :;):

----------


## _skip

> Je l'ai dj dis, mais posez-vous la question : Pourquoi Microsoft fait-il des prix spciaux aux tudiants ? a m'tonnerais que ce soit juste pour leurs beaux yeux.


Aux coles aussi.... c'est une technique d'vanglisme trs connue. Ce que veut Microsoft c'est que les tudiants implmentent ensuite en entreprise les solutions avec lesquelles ils sont familiers. Windows + Dotnet + Sql Server, bonus pour les 3 en mme temps.
Les voitures d'auto-cole aussi sont vendues moins chres par les fabricants car il y a toujours des chances qu'une personne achte la voiture sur laquelle elle a appris  conduire.

Sinon pour le fil je ne commenterai pas mais je pense que ceux qui prtendent qu'il n'existe aucune raison objective  l'chec de linux sur le desktop se trompent.

----------


## transgohan

> Je l'ai dj dis, mais posez-vous la question : Pourquoi Microsoft fait-il des prix spciaux aux tudiants ? a m'tonnerais que ce soit juste pour leurs beaux yeux.


J'irai mme plus loin sans avoir de preuve, n'importe quel tudiant franais a accs  ces offres, mais ce n'est pas le cas dans d'autres pays.
Peut-on y voir un accord venant de nos dirigeants ?

----------


## ManusDei

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/educ...s/default.aspx

Non, microsoft a des offres pour tudiants dans le monde entier.

----------


## transgohan

> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/educ...s/default.aspx
> 
> Non, microsoft a des offres pour tudiants dans le monde entier.


a c'est la page de garde du systme en fait, qui ne te montre que la thorie, voir le ct marketing de la chose. Rentres une adresse email d'une cole d'un pays non reconnu par M$ et tu n'auras jamais ta licence tudiante.
J'ai vu le cas d'un tudiant en change pour 6mois en France qui profitait de l'email de l'cole franaise pour rcuprer une licence car elle lui tait refuse avec son email d'cole d'origine.
C'est pour cela que j'en parle.
Aprs je ne sais pas  quoi cela est d...

----------


## Marco46

> J'irai mme plus loin sans avoir de preuve, n'importe quel tudiant franais a accs  ces offres, mais ce n'est pas le cas dans d'autres pays.
> Peut-on y voir un accord venant de nos dirigeants ?


On sait depuis le dbut des annes 2000 et le fameux procs anti-trust que MS est all jusqu' dvelopper lui mme des cracks pour casser ses scurits afin de faciliter l'adoption de son systme.

Ils savent trs bien que rester l'OS principal  la maison est la condition ncessaire pour rester l'OS de bureau principal en entreprise.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> On sait depuis le dbut des annes 2000 et le fameux procs anti-trust que MS est all jusqu' dvelopper lui mme des cracks pour casser ses scurits afin de faciliter l'adoption de son systme.
> 
> Ils savent trs bien que rester l'OS principal  la maison est la condition ncessaire pour rester l'OS de bureau principal en entreprise.


C'est juste une question de bon sens, si Digital a fait une telle perce dans les universits au dbut des VAX, c'est bien parce que les VAX taient vendus  des prix "Spciaux" aux grandes coles et facults en tous genre (je suis bien plac pour le savoir, j'y tais). Le vrai handicap de Linux est qu'il lui est impossible de faire des prix spciaux pour qui que ce soit (Idem pour l'OpenSource en gnral). Difficile de faire moins cher que gratuit, non ?  ::lol:: 

Du coup, la seule diffrence qui reste, ce sont les services (en gnral). Le jour o des socits de services concurrentielles proposeront les mmes services au mme prix dans les deux environnement, les cartes seront rebattues. D'ici l, Microsoft  encore de beaux jours devant lui, et c'est pas une municipalit isole qui changera la donne ... la Preuve (c'est carrment trop facile  rcuprer pour Microsoft).  ::roll::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ils savent trs bien que rester l'OS principal  la maison est la condition ncessaire pour rester l'OS de bureau principal en entreprise.


Oui, enfin, bon. Faut pas non plus rver. Si Windows reste l'OS principal, que ce soit  la maison ou en entreprise, c'est qu'il n'y a pas d'alternative correcte. A part dans quelques mtiers ou Mac est considr comme plus apte, mais c'est mme plus certain aujourd'hui.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Oui, enfin, bon. Faut pas non plus rver. Si Windows reste l'OS principal, que ce soit  la maison ou en entreprise, c'est qu'il n'y a pas d'alternative correcte. A part dans quelques mtiers ou Mac est considr comme plus apte, mais c'est mme plus certain aujourd'hui.


Les beau jours du graphisme fait entirement sur Mac sont termins, mais il reste le march du prestige.

Linux lui reste cantonn aux workstations de certains programmeurs tombs dedans pendant leurs tudes, et au serveurs. On les laisse faire, cela ne drange personne et maintient la comptence linux dans les entreprises.

----------


## Marco46

> Oui, enfin, bon. Faut pas non plus rver. Si Windows reste l'OS principal, que ce soit  la maison ou en entreprise, c'est qu'il n'y a pas d'alternative correcte. A part dans quelques mtiers ou Mac est considr comme plus apte, mais c'est mme plus certain aujourd'hui.


C'tait vrai il y a quelques annes, a ne l'est plus aujourd'hui. Un Ubuntu fait tout pareil que Windows et probablement mme mieux puisque avec une machine moins puissante.

Quand  Mac c'est essentiellement du  la marque. On achte du Mac parce que a fait classe et tmoigne d'un certain niveau de revenu. Mac n'est pas meilleur que les autres quel que soit l'usage. Si les mdecins ou les chefs d'entreprise sont majoritairement sous Mac ou IPhone c'est pas parce que les applis de mdecins marchent mieux, c'est parce que c'est une sorte de code social. D'ailleurs quand tu leurs pose la question ils sont absolument incapable de donner une rponse argumente autre que "je prfre Mac".

Android et Windows c'est des OS de grouillot.
Linux c'est un OS de geek.
IPhone et Mac c'est des OS de bourgeois.

Alors qu'en fait, objectivement ils rendent les mmes services. C'est purement social.

IMHO videmment  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les beau jours du graphisme fait entirement sur Mac sont termins, mais il reste le march du prestige.
> 
> Linux lui reste cantonn aux workstations de certains programmeurs tombs dedans pendant leurs tudes, et au serveurs. On les laisse faire, cela ne drange personne et maintient la comptence linux dans les entreprises.


Linux est trs bien aussi pour l'embarquer. Il ne faut pas dnigrer, c'est un excellent OS. 

Les OS, c'est comme les langages de programmation. On peut tout faire avec n'importe quel langage de programmation mais certains sont plus adapts pour certains domaines.

----------


## Gabrieel

je crois que c'est un peu li aussi au manque d'objectivit des libristes et des mensonges constamment vhiculs sur la soit disant fiabilit de Windows. des faits:
- depuis windows 7 (et meme avant avec les souches NT) windows est solide comme un roc: a marche
- on a toutes les applis et les bindings necessaire SANS devoir bidouiller
- Il manque cruellement d'appli
- les applis a quelques exceptions pres ne sont pas tourns vers la productivit
- l'utilisateur n'est souvent pas entendu (on prfre lui expliquer que c'est du libre plutt que de rflchir a son besoin)
- c'est moche. bien souvent un effort a t fait sur les distrib mais on peut reparler des applis (a croire que plus c'est moche, mieux c'est)
- les outils imposent de mettre la main ou d'tre un Geek

je pense que le libre si il veut percer doit se remettre en question et rflchir au point suivant:
- faire des efforts sur l'esthtique. l'exemple d'elementary os est pour moi prometteur
- faire des efforts sur la simplicit. la encore je pense  elementary
- des efforts pour promouvoir des applis cohrente et belle a utiliser  (elementary :-)  )
- crer des installateur qui permette d'installer des applis sans paquets ( a la os x ou windows) a ne devrait pas tre galere d'installer une appli (exemple installer une fois stremio pour voir . en un clic, la beta s'est amliorer mais il faut quand mme tre geek pour l'installer)
- des outils simplifier que ce soit dev ou autre (on y est pas). tant qu'il y aura pas l'equivalent d'un MS Access potable - c'est chaux dans les PME et/ou administration/asso
- a plante trop. srieusement. je ne sais pas d'ou vient ce mythe que linux ne plante jamais, mais je ne frquente jamais assez les forums que quand je suis sur linux 
- des efforts sur les applis cela passe a viter de chaque fois reinventer la roue. question combien il y a de lecteur de musique sur synaptic par exemple . pourquoi il n'y a pas de collaboration pour faire le lecteur ultime aucune appli ne rivalise la bouse qu'est itunes et pourtant chacun prend quand mme son energie pour inventer un nouveau lecteur
    - un equivalent Outlook serieux? a part le vnrable Evolution cadeau du propritaire et trop vieux rien niks, nada 
    - a ton le droit d'avoir quelque chose de plus elegant que Gimp et qui a moins l'air complexe

bref,  a part nous les aficianados, ou les militants pas de chance que Linux devienne un premier choix sur Desktop


Gabrieel, pratiquant Linux depuis 2002 initi par une slackware- long temps sur Fedora et actuellement sur elementary os en ayant flirt avec Mandrake, suse, opensuse mandriva et ubuntu

----------


## SurferIX

Je pense que l'un des freins principaux est le changement d'habitude (sinon on ne serait toujours pas avec notre clavier franais pourri et les {} ou [] impossibles  atteindre facilement (histoire de faire un post constructif, regardez ct clavier Canadien au passage, vous verrez, il est gnial)).
Ds que Mme Michu voit qu'il faut cliquer en bas  droite au lieu de cliquer en haut  gauche, hop, c'est class "logiciel de merde". J'ai vcu a dans le monde hospitalier : un nouveau programme qui rendait tout le monde plus efficace s'est retrouv supprim car il changeait tellement les habitudes que a faisait suer tout le personnel. Ah la belle nature humaine !

----------


## tralloc

Eh bien Gabriel on ne doit pas travailler sur le mme OS, c'est vrai que je suis sur debian...

Une distrib linux c'est pas plus difficile  installer qu'une windows en plus tu as dj plein d'applis installes de base alors que sous windows faut tout se taper.

J'adore l'interface graphique que j'utilise (Gnome3).
Quand je ne fais pas du code je ne touche jamais  la console
Je trouve dans le repository toutes les appli dont j'ai besoin (Firefox, VLC, Libre office, MuseScore, Gimp, calibre, audacity, ...)
 et les outils de dev(Eclipse et ses drivs, sql server) qui ne sont pas dans ma distrib je les installe  la main (copier coller, puis edition de fichiers avec gedit, pas de console), mais ce sont des outils de dev donc c'est normal.
Ces applis l ne sont pas moches ni impratiquables.

Aprs il y en a qui sont moches mais rien ne t'oblige  les utiliser.

Pour les messages tu utilises thunderbird qui est trs bien, il y a aussi un plugin pour avoir un calendrier.
Mais tout a aujourd'hui si tu veux tre un peu moderne, tu as tout sur des applis web. C'est encore ce qu'il y a de mieux.

En tout cas c'est pour dire que je ne comprend pas tes arguments.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Linux est trs bien aussi pour l'embarquer. Il ne faut pas dnigrer, c'est un excellent OS. 
> 
> Les OS, c'est comme les langages de programmation. On peut tout faire avec n'importe quel langage de programmation mais certains sont plus adapts pour certains domaines.


Tout  fait, mme si la faillite de Microsoft sur le march des smartphones est compltement de la responsabilit de Steve Ballmer qui s'est repos sur ses lauriers.

Le pch originel de Linux vient du fait qu'il soit open source et que donc n'importe quel petit mgalomane des sandbox peut faire son fork et diviser par deux les ressources de la communaut  son seul profit. Et de ce point de vue, les linuxiens ne sont pas de fins politiques capable de garder dans leur giron le premier sditieux venu.
Mme Linus Thorvald dit ne plus du tout s'occuper du problme des distributions.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Mme Linus Thorvald dit ne plus du tout s'occuper du problme des distributions.


Pas si sur qu'il s'en soit proccup un jour, j'ai l'impression que sont truc a toujours t le Noyau Linux, avec ce qui sera ou pas ajout  ce noyau. 

Mais les distributions, chacun peut faire la sienne en ajoutant telle application et pas telle autre par exemple, ou en remplaant Firefox par Opera ... ou autre. La distribution, a fait juste gagner du temps  l'installation. Si il fallait tout se coltiner appli par appli, dpendance par dpendance etc... c'est pour le coup que Linux n'existerait mme plus du tout en tant que solution PC de bureau.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pas si sur qu'il s'en soit proccup un jour, j'ai l'impression que sont truc a toujours t le Noyau Linux, avec ce qui sera ou pas ajout  ce noyau. 
> 
> Mais les distributions, chacun peut faire la sienne en ajoutant telle application et pas telle autre par exemple, ou en remplaant Firefox par Opera ... ou autre. La distribution, a fait juste gagner du temps  l'installation. Si il fallait tout se coltiner appli par appli, dpendance par dpendance etc... c'est pour le coup que Linux n'existerait mme plus du tout en tant que solution PC de bureau.


Le fait qu'il y ait 400 distributions diffrentes est une raison pour laquelle aucune ne s'imposera jamais, c'est trop coteux  maintenir. yum ou apt-get ? vim ou nano ?
Pourquoi avoir cr des problmes qui n'avaient pas lieu d'tre ? 

D'autres causes voques par le matre himself:

----------


## GordonFreeman

C'est un dbat sans fin...

J'ai connus Windows 3.1, 98, etc... J'ai toujours un Seven pour le dev, un W10 pour le jeu et c'est tout (Hors de question que je mettre mes fichiers perso sur du Win10 avec leur politique  2 balles, question de principes). Et du Linux que j'administre au boulot en parallle du dev.

Donc :
Pour le jeu : Win 10 (encore oblig, je sais que a se dveloppe beaucoup sur Linux mais on est encore loin du compte (Driver 1080GTX linux?)

Pour le dev, je passe gentiement sous linux qui fait trs bien l'affaire (mme encore mieux j'aurais envie de dire).

Et pour Apple :
J'ai toujours dtest le monde ferm d'Apple et leur politique. Mais, il y a un mais, je fais de la musique Techno (mix live, production, etc), et actuellement, si veux tre sr de ne pas avoir un crash  la con sur scne, ben je prend un Mac (vous pouvez regarder, le 99% des artistes qui ont besoin d'ordis sur scne, ce sont des Macs (je rappel que je n'aime pas ce systme).

J'ai eu des PCs sous Seven pour la musique, config stabilise et fige -> pas d'accs internet, il va fonctionner 10 fois  merveille et tout  coups, un bon vieux blue screen.
Du coup j'achte un Mac et la, je ne suis plus jamais enmerd...

Finalement, par rapport  mes besoins, l'OS qui me sert le moins est Windows que je garde uniquement pour le jeu (Pas le choix).
Mac pour la musique (Pas le choix). Et pour tout le reste -> Linux (Et a c'est par choix  ::lol:: )

Tout a pour dire qu'actuellement tous ces OS ont peut-tre leur raison d'tre en fonction des besoins et des contraintes de chaque personnes!

Voil voil... ::roll::

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Le fait qu'il y ait 400 distributions diffrentes...


Il y en a beaucoup plus, et en fait, pour Windows, c'est pareil. Chaque socit importante a un SI qui met au point une configuration standard Maison, et ensuite on masterise les postes clients par centaines. Comme je l'ai dis, j'utilise une distribution pour gagner du temps, mais une semaine aprs, je travaille sur MA configuration. 

Et c'est pour a que je prfre Linux  Windows, mme si j'utilise les deux. Avec Windows 10 il y a des tas de trucs installs par dfaut et certains d'entre eux sont impossible  dsinstaller. D'autre ne peuvent tre neutraliss qu'en mettant les paluches dans le registre. Par exemple : comment supprimer totalement "Cortana", "Edge", "Paint 3D", le dbile profond "Notepad" hrit de Windows 3.1 (avant, je ne sais pas, j'tais sous DOS avec un diteur  peine diffrent) etc...  

Bref, c'est pas la distribution le problme dans la mesure o aprs on peut faire  peu prs n'importe quoi.

----------


## micka132

> Une distrib linux c'est pas plus difficile  installer qu'une windows en plus tu as dj plein d'applis installes de base alors que sous windows faut tout se taper.


C'est ce que je croyais quand j'ai install une raspbian sur mon raspberry. J'tais  100% de succs. Pas de bol je suis tomb  50% de succs il y a peu en installant du Mint sur un PC ::(: .

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il y en a beaucoup plus, et en fait, pour Windows, c'est pareil. Chaque socit importante a un SI qui met au point une configuration standard Maison, et ensuite on masterise les postes clients par centaines. Comme je l'ai dis, j'utilise une distribution pour gagner du temps, mais une semaine aprs, je travaille sur MA configuration. 
> 
> Et c'est pour a que je prfre Linux  Windows, mme si j'utilise les deux. Avec Windows 10 il y a des tas de trucs installs par dfaut et certains d'entre eux sont impossible  dsinstaller. D'autre ne peuvent tre neutraliss qu'en mettant les paluches dans le registre. Par exemple : comment supprimer totalement "Cortana", "Edge", "Paint 3D", le dbile profond "Notepad" hrit de Windows 3.1 (avant, je ne sais pas, j'tais sous DOS avec un diteur  peine diffrent) etc...  
> 
> Bref, c'est pas la distribution le problme dans la mesure o aprs on peut faire  peu prs n'importe quoi.


Je parle de la distribution brute de fonderie. Evidemment que certains customisent "leur" distribution de Windows/Linux mais ce n'est pas aussi rpandu que tu sembles le penser, parce que cela a un cot important, et que gnralement on met toutes les ressources disponibles dessus... c'est  dire les stagiaires.

Je n'ai jamais migr  Windows 10, et suis pass sur Windows Vista avec horreur avant de me caler sur Windows 7, excellent produit. A mon avis, le support Windows 7 sera tendu  2025 au moins.

J'ai eu pendant des annes un ou deux Linux et au final, je m'en suis toujours dbarrass car on tombe toujours sur un cueil, et que cela finit par gonfler. Ou cela rappele de mauvaises expriences, mme si je dois reconnatre que Linux Mint est un assez bon produit.

Une des raison du succs de la GendBuntu est qu'ils ont migr les applications par petites touches, tous les deux ans, aprs de passer  l'OS proprement dit: Thunderbird, puis Firefox, puis LibreOffice, puis Ubuntu. Les utilisateurs ne se sont rendus compte de rien et ont plongs dedans tte la premire, comme un lapin dans un collet.
PS: et il est important que l'utilisateur ne souffre pas

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...J'ai eu pendant des annes un ou deux Linux et au final, je m'en suis toujours dbarrass car on tombe toujours sur un cueil...


a, c'est TON avis. Moi, plus de 80-90% de mes activits sont sous Linux. J'ai des machine virtuelles Windows (depuis peu Windows 10) UNIQUEMENT pour la philatlie. Le logiciel de gestion de timbres que j'utilise ne fonctionne pas sur Linux, mais c'est la seule et unique exception. Par contre, a reprsente  peine plus de 10% de mon activit. Aprs, chacun est libre de choisir sa distribution. 

La mienne, c'est SuSE puis OpenSUSE depuis 1998 ( l'poque, il fallait payer pour avoir la distribution complte). Au dbut, j'y passait  peine 5% de mon temps, et petit  petit ... En fait, c'est juste une question d'habitudes et aussi d'aptitude  changer ses habitudes. Bon, le fait d'avoir travaill sur : RSX11-M, VMS, AIX, HPUX, Solaris, LINUX et  peut prs toutes les versions de DOS et Windows, a aide. 

D'ailleurs, au passage, je ne crache sur aucun des OS que j'ai t amen  ctoyer car ils ont tous un petit ct sympa. Mon seul point nostalgique est VMS.

Pour en revenir  LiMux, je ne doute pas plus d'une seconde que le SI s'est fait sa propre distribution de Linux, tout comme DCNS, Orange, la Socit Gnrale etc... utilisaient leur propres distributions Windows pour que tout le monde travaille sur les mmes configurations logicielles. De mme, la Gendarmerie utilise forcment sa propre distribution Linux et pas un truc rcupr au hasard sur Internet.

Aprs, il y a des affinits avec certaines distributions. Mais si une distribution Linux ne plat pas, il suffit d'en tester une autre. Alors que si Windows Vista ne plat pas, il faut acheter Windows 7 ... ou 8/8.1, ou 10.

----------


## JeanRad

Cela fait 15 ans que j'utilise Linux en Desktop mme dans mon travail avec Linux-Mint KDE 18.2. Je n'ai jamais rencontr de problme, j'ai 3 crans, 16 Go de RAM et un SSD de 1 TO avec une partition Linux et une Windows utilis sous VirtualBox. Je suis bien plus performant que mes collgues sous Windows pour effectuer de l'administration serveurs, base de donnes sous Linux ou Windows 2012 en utilisant XFreeRdp, du dveloppement PHP, Perl, Python et C++ avec Netbeans, Code::Blocks et PyCharm. J'avoue que je suis un dcidant avec ma configuration. Je traite les fichiers Word et Excel avec LibreOffice sans problmes.

Alors quand je lis que certains ont des soucis avec Linux Mint suite  une mise  jour, j'ai du mal  comprendre ou que cela soit avec Manjaro, Debian ou Ubuntu, voire Redhat ou Suse. Je possde 4 Raspnberry  PI 2 -et 3 pour la mto, la domotique et le multimdia associ  la Box Internet et les tlvisions. Tout cela fonctionne  merveille sans incident.

Pourquoi Linux Mint ? c'est la distribution, la mieux lche que l'on peut mettre dans les mains de tout le monde, mme ma maman de 85 ans en adaptant l'interface  sa vue et en la simplifiant aux fonctions lmentaires attendues par cette personne.

----------


## jm_moi

J'ai personnellement vu passer pas mal de Linux's (je suis l'affaire depuis le kernel 0.99xxx, pour dire!) et l'ai comme utilisateur toujours eu en parallle avec Windows. Cela fait un bon moment que je l'utilise comme OS principal, les seules occasion de passer sous windows sont pour un occasionnel jeu...
Pour les applications, je n'ai jamais manqu d'alternatives pour un travail mais il manque toujours le "petit quelque chose" qui ne se trouve que dans l'original sous Windows, des petits dtails qui parfois font perdre du temps. Rien de grave toutefois.
Je crois que le plus gros problme, finalement, est que Linux est un chantier permanent. A vouloir rgulirement mettre  jour les distributions, on se retrouve avec des petits changements qui tuent la compatibilit, et  moins d'avoir une comptence particulire dans le domaine, a ne marche pas. J'ai eu ce cas hier encore avec le bluetooth qui ne fonctionnait pas et les solutions  mettre en place " la main", package  extraire, diter car entre temps quelqu'un avait dcid que telle fonction devait plus tre (unsigned char *) mais (void *), recompiler, ... ou encore certains drivers video qui ne fonctionnent plus car Xorg a chang. Je m'y fais mais ma femme ne s'y fera jamais. Linux pour moi, Windows pour elle.
Quand aux Mac, je n'aime pas trop mais ils ont toujours eu une longueur d'avance sur les PC, du moins pour les portables qu'ont mes collgues, forcment a se paye.
Dernier point, quand nous avons bascul la salle informatique sous Linux pour enseigner la programmation en C++, nous avons dclench une guguerre avec les collgues qui ne juraient que par Windows et avons mme t accuss d'tre des "terroristes", autant pour l'impartialit du monde Windows.

----------


## Gabrieel

> Je pense que l'un des freins principaux est le changement d'habitude (sinon on ne serait toujours pas avec notre clavier franais pourri et les {} ou [] impossibles  atteindre facilement (histoire de faire un post constructif, regardez ct clavier Canadien au passage, vous verrez, il est gnial)).
> Ds que Mme Michu voit qu'il faut cliquer en bas  droite au lieu de cliquer en haut  gauche, hop, c'est class "logiciel de merde". J'ai vcu a dans le monde hospitalier : un nouveau programme qui rendait tout le monde plus efficace s'est retrouv supprim car il changeait tellement les habitudes que a faisait suer tout le personnel. Ah la belle nature humaine !


Classique : si a ne marche pas c'est forcement l'utilisateur ...sigh

----------


## micka132

> Alors quand je lis que certains ont des soucis avec Linux Mint suite  une mise  jour, j'ai du mal  comprendre ou que cela soit avec Manjaro, Debian ou Ubuntu, voire Redhat ou Suse. Je possde 4 Raspnberry  PI 2 -et 3 pour la mto, la domotique et le multimdia associ  la Box Internet et les tlvisions. Tout cela fonctionne  merveille sans incident.


C'est bien ce que comprennent pas les linuxiens, souvent ils le sont parcequ'ils n'ont rencontr aucun soucis, ou alors ils ne remarquent pas perdre un temps fou  chercher des solutions. J''ai peut etre vraiment pas de bol et je suis le calimro du linux, mais quand au final tu lis les tmoignages ici meme, et sur de nombreux forums et si tu compares ca au nombre d'utilisateur total, je me dis qu'il y a des gros soucis. Et plus le nombre d'utilisateur va grossir, plus les soucis vont apparaitrent (ce qui est la base en info...).

Sans langue de bois, t'es jamais all sur un forum PRO Linux, o tu vois des discussions trollesques entre  pro-distribution parceque "bugu", "pas stable"? Ca devient trollesque parceque les uns ont essuy de gros platres quand les autres ont jamais eu de soucis, du coup les arguments s'essouflent bien vite.


ps: j'ai pas eu des soucis avec Linux Mint suite  1 mise  jour, mais suite  2 mise  jour, les 2 seules que j'ai jamais faites ::(: . L depuis je laisse le petit bouclier avec un beau X rouge au millieu  ::aie::  dans ma barre.

----------


## ManusDei

> Il y en a beaucoup plus, et en fait, pour Windows, c'est pareil. Chaque socit importante a un SI qui met au point une configuration standard Maison, et ensuite on masterise les postes clients par centaines. Comme je l'ai dis, j'utilise une distribution pour gagner du temps, mais une semaine aprs, je travaille sur MA configuration.


Non. Windows c'est le mme noyau, le mme serveur pour les mises  jour, bref tout passes par le mme tuyau c'est au niveau de ta machine qu'il y a des changements.
Avec les distrib Linux chaque distrib a ses serveurs pour les updates qui ne sont donc pas toutes faites en mme temps, dj au niveau de l'OS le boulot est rpt des dizaines de fois.

Chaque mise  jour d'un package doit tre faite sur chaque fork (en fait comme dans tout projet informatique), quand Windows fait du gnrique. Une mise  jour pour Windows 10, quand en face il faut une mise  jour pour Debian, Ubuntu, Mint, Fedora, CentOS etc.... et forcment vu que les projets ont volu chacun de leur ct tu en as quelques uns qui ont un problme de compatibilit.

PS : J'cris a, alors que je suis en train de crer une entreprise et que le PC que j'utiliserais pour ma bote sera sous Linux. Je ne sais pas encore quelle distrib, mais possiblement une distribution de la famille Red Hat... par habitude.

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est bien ce que comprennent pas les linuxiens, souvent ils le sont parcequ'ils n'ont rencontr aucun soucis, ou alors ils ne remarquent pas perdre un temps fou  chercher des solutions.(.../...)


C'est pire que a : ils sont devenus tellement efficaces qu'ils ne se rendent mme pas compte qu'ils font tout ce qui'l faut pour avoir un exprience impeccable. Ils ne rencontrent aucun souci parce-qu'ils ont des annes d'exprience. Je les mets devant un diteur de texte ISPF  rgler un problme de JCL, et ils vont hurler que cette merde ne marche jamais.....pourtant, moi, je n'ai jamais de problme avec a. et avec moi, a marche comme du papier  musique. Devinez pourquoi.....

Madame Michu a autre chose  foutre de sa vie que de passer une semaine  acqurir la culture LINUX.

----------


## Gabrieel

> Eh bien Gabriel on ne doit pas travailler sur le mme OS, c'est vrai que je suis sur debian...
> 
> Une distrib linux c'est pas plus difficile  installer qu'une windows en plus tu as dj plein d'applis installes de base alors que sous windows faut tout se taper.
> 
> J'adore l'interface graphique que j'utilise (Gnome3).
> Quand je ne fais pas du code je ne touche jamais  la console
> Je trouve dans le repository toutes les appli dont j'ai besoin (Firefox, VLC, Libre office, MuseScore, Gimp, calibre, audacity, ...)
>  et les outils de dev(Eclipse et ses drivs, sql server) qui ne sont pas dans ma distrib je les installe  la main (copier coller, puis edition de fichiers avec gedit, pas de console), mais ce sont des outils de dev donc c'est normal.
> Ces applis l ne sont pas moches ni impratiquables.
> ...


merci, j'ai prcis que je travaillais avec la slackware a la fin de message? et que j'ai t longtemps un aficianados de la Fedora? vous travaillez avec la Debian? c'est bien c'est qu'on a des choses en commun on est un peu Geek sinon on ne serait pas aller volontairement sur ces plateformes

la question qu'on doit se poser est la suivantes: est ce qu'on veux que GNU/Linux ne soit que pour les nerds/geek/libristes ou a la masse ecrasante des gens qui n'ont rien a foutre de l'os pourvu que a marche?

je rapelle le titre du billet: "LiMux : le directeur de la FSFE revient sur les problmes de la migration de Munich vers Linux"...

----------


## Gabrieel

> Cela fait 15 ans que j'utilise Linux en Desktop mme dans mon travail avec Linux-Mint KDE 18.2. Je n'ai jamais rencontr de problme, j'ai 3 crans, 16 Go de RAM et un SSD de 1 TO avec une partition Linux et une Windows utilis sous VirtualBox. Je suis bien plus performant que mes collgues sous Windows pour effectuer de l'administration serveurs, base de donnes sous Linux ou Windows 2012 en utilisant XFreeRdp, du dveloppement PHP, Perl, Python et C++ avec Netbeans, Code::Blocks et PyCharm. J'avoue que je suis un dcidant avec ma configuration. Je traite les fichiers Word et Excel avec LibreOffice sans problmes.
> 
> Alors quand je lis que certains ont des soucis avec Linux Mint suite  une mise  jour, j'ai du mal  comprendre ou que cela soit avec Manjaro, Debian ou Ubuntu, voire Redhat ou Suse. Je possde 4 Raspnberry  PI 2 -et 3 pour la mto, la domotique et le multimdia associ  la Box Internet et les tlvisions. Tout cela fonctionne  merveille sans incident.
> 
> Pourquoi Linux Mint ? c'est la distribution, la mieux lche que l'on peut mettre dans les mains de tout le monde, mme ma maman de 85 ans en adaptant l'interface  sa vue et en la simplifiant aux fonctions lmentaires attendues par cette personne.


Cher collgue,

on s'ecarte. je rappele le sujet : LiMux : le directeur de la FSFE revient sur les problmes de la migration de Munich vers Linux

question : linux pour les developpeurs/geek exclusivement ou linux pour monsieur et mme tout le monde? j'en suis fort aise que vous avez une bonne maitrise de Linux, pensez vous vraiment que tous les membres d'une administration quelconque ont tous votre niveau?

----------


## tralloc

Tout le monde parle de Madame Michu.
Je pourrais dire ma mre (bien qu'elle ne s'appelle pas comme a)

Eh bien ma mre je lui avait install une petite debian sur son petit ordinateur.

Mes frres n'tant pas contents car lorsqu'ils venaient la voir ils n'taient pas capables de lui donner un coup de main. Alors on a achet un ordi flamban seuf sous windows.

Et l c'est le drame car elle a eu bien du mal  comprendre comment s'en servir.

Et surtout elle ne retrouvait plus ses jeux !

Ca revient dans le dbat ?

----------


## Gabrieel

> Tout le monde parle de Madame Michu.
> Je pourrais dire ma mre (bien qu'elle ne s'appelle pas comme a)
> 
> Eh bien ma mre je lui avait install une petite debian sur son petit ordinateur.
> 
> Mes frres n'tant pas contents car lorsqu'ils venaient la voir ils n'taient pas capables de lui donner un coup de main. Alors on a achet un ordi flamban seuf sous windows.
> 
> Et l c'est le drame car elle a eu bien du mal  comprendre comment s'en servir.
> 
> ...


je ne vois pas trop le rapport entre le fait qu'on ne retrouve pas les mme jeux sous linux que sous Windows qui impliquerai que windows est plus compliqu que Linux

vous mme vous dites que vos frres galerait a la dpanner sur Linux!

je rapelle l'enjeu "LiMux : le directeur de la FSFE revient sur les problmes de la migration de Munich vers Linux"

en gros est ce qu'on dcide que Linux reste rserv a une lite ou on dcide de l'ouvrir au grand monde
et si on dcide de l'ouvrir au grand monde quelles sont les initiatives a mettre en place. un indice: blamer l'utilisateur n'en est pas un.

----------


## tralloc

Je veux juste dire que ma mre qui na pas connu windows avant linux tait trs heureuse sous ce systme et que cest en passant  windows que a la dboussole (pas seulement pour les jeux ctait un clin dil)

Et mes frres bien sr ne connaissent pas l'administration ou l'installation de soft sur ce systme, tout simplement parce que personne ne leur a montr.

Ce que je veux prouver c'est que si tu est habitu  un systme, quel qu'il soit tu as d mal  passer  un autre (moi mme je ne suis pas aussi  l'aise sous windows que sous linux aprs ne pas beaucoup l'avoir pratiqu ces 10 dernires annes)

Donc si ma mre qui ne connat rien pouvait tre une utilisatrice heureuse, je ne vois pas en quoi les gens qui utilisent ce soft  munich ne pourraient pas s'y habituer.

A mon sens il ne s'agit pas de mauvais softs pas pratiques mais d'une rsistance au systme grce au microsoft bashing ambiant et le fait que les gens ne soient pas habitus  l'environnement.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Et mes frres bien sr ne connaissent pas l'administration ou l'installation de soft sur ce systme, tout simplement parce que personne ne leur a montr.(.../...)


Plus gnralement, Munich a gr sa transition de manire pourrie et arrogante. L ou la gendarmerie Franaise a fait preuve de finesse et de diplomatie. En France, passer de Windows XP  GendBuntu, a voulait dire avoir un ordinateur flambant neuf. Signe de prestige. La communication est essentielle. L ou Munich a communiqu "on passe  Linux parceque c'est mieux", les gendarmes ont communiqu "regardez le superbe ordinateur tout neuf qu'on vous donne!!!". Et en plus, un effort particulier a t fait pour que la transition soit progressive(ils sont passs d'abord  open office, puis ensuite seulement  Gendbuntu, au lieu de faire un big bang traumatisant).

Voil des Linuxiens qui savent parler  la populace. Flatter les bas instincts. Vendre leur soupe. Si les autres Linuxiens savaient s'en inspirer, ils auraient plus de succs.

Au final, Windows ou Linux, je m'en fous. Je suis toujours rest  Windows parceque (1)mon boulot me l'imposait et (2)les jeux que j'avaient chez moi tournaient exclusivement sur Windows. Pour la plupart.

Dans un cadre professionnel, je ne vois pas d'obstacle  utiliser Linux sur desktop(si tant est que je puisse faire tourner mes macros EXCEL prfres sous WINE - il semblerait que EXCEL 2013 soit support depuis peu, donc je n'ai plus aucune objection). Mon intervention, c'est juste de dire que dployer une technologie, a ne consiste pas  mettre son membre sur la table en disant "c'est moi qui ait la plus grosse!!!". Ca consiste  cajoler les utilisateurs en leur masquant la dure ralit( savoir qu'on va leur changer leur quotidien. Pour le mieux, mais mme pour le mieux ils ne veulent pas changer - je rappelle que ce sont des tres humains). Et en leur faisant croire qu'en fait ils sont supergniaux. Ca demande de la psychologie.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> C'est bien ce que comprennent pas les linuxiens, souvent ils le sont parcequ'ils n'ont rencontr aucun soucis, ou alors ils ne remarquent pas perdre un temps fou  chercher des solutions. J''ai peut etre vraiment pas de bol et je suis le calimro du linux, mais quand au final tu lis les tmoignages ici meme, et sur de nombreux forums et si tu compares ca au nombre d'utilisateur total, je me dis qu'il y a des gros soucis. Et plus le nombre d'utilisateur va grossir, plus les soucis vont apparaitrent (ce qui est la base en info...).
> 
> Sans langue de bois, t'es jamais all sur un forum PRO Linux, o tu vois des discussions trollesques entre  pro-distribution parceque "bugu", "pas stable"? Ca devient trollesque parceque les uns ont essuy de gros platres quand les autres ont jamais eu de soucis, du coup les arguments s'essouflent bien vite.
> 
> 
> ps: j'ai pas eu des soucis avec Linux Mint suite  1 mise  jour, mais suite  2 mise  jour, les 2 seules que j'ai jamais faites. L depuis je laisse le petit bouclier avec un beau X rouge au millieu  dans ma barre.


Les exemples et contre exemples, il y en a partout. Par exemple, mon bon vieux scanner Epson 1640SU increvable marche toujours :
- Sur Windows XP.
- Sur Linux, mme avec la tout dernire mise  jour.

Avec Windows 10 : Pas question, il n'existe plus aucun driver => Obligation de remplacer un scanner qui marche  la perfection par un autre car il est videmment hors de question qu'Epson sorte un driver Windows 10 pour cet anctre. Sur Linux, c'est totalement diffrent, car c'est pas Epson qui dveloppe et met  jour les drivers. Du coup, l'anctre reste toujours aussi jeune et n'a pas besoin d'tre remplac.

Des soucis, videmment que j'en ai rencontr, mais autant avec Linux qu'avec Windows, VMS, Solaris ... et tous les autres.

=> ManusDei Pour les entreprises, elles n'installent pas "Windows", mais tout un ensemble. C'est Windows + MSOffice (ou autre) + Outlook (d'autres mettent Lotus Notes  la place ... si si ! ) + des logiciels spcialiss + des applications maison etc... le tout sur un "Master" unique install sur les postes utilisateurs. Mme les mises  jour Windows ne se font pas sur les postes de travail, mais sur des stations de test du SI et si les tests sont concluants sur les postes utilisateurs avec un nouveau "Master" 

Et c'est pareil avec tous les OS que je connais. Je suis bien plac pour le dire, vu que c'tait mon JOB  la DCNS Cherbourg : Prparer les Master Solaris avec toutes les applications ncessaires, les tester et les faire tester par des utilisateurs avancs ... et puis ... Boom, tlchargs sur plus de 200 stations SUN Solaris pendant la nuit. Le lendemain, les utilisateurs se retrouvaient avec les nouvelles versions de l'OS et de toutes les applications impactes par ce changement. Si c'est pas une distribution, je serais curieux de savoir ce que c'est.

----------


## micka132

> il est videmment hors de question qu'Epson sorte un driver Windows 10 pour cet anctre. Sur Linux, c'est totalement diffrent, car c'est pas Epson qui dveloppe et met  jour les drivers. Du coup, l'anctre reste toujours aussi jeune et n'a pas besoin d'tre remplac.


Ca a ses avantages et ses inconvniants. S'il y a un problme de scurit et que personne ne se sent l'envie de le corriger, tu l'as dans l'OS.
Apres quand les pilotes sont plus certifis trs souvent ils fonctionnent toujours. La certification c'est aussi un avantage, le fabricant s'engage sur un truc qui marche.




> Des soucis, videmment que j'en ai rencontr, mais autant avec Linux qu'avec Windows, VMS, Solaris ... et tous les autres.


Bien videmment, le bug est obligatoire en informatique. Mais combien de fois on peut lire "Linux ca bug pas"  :8O: , "j'ai 14 raspeberry que j'ai foutu dans un coin et ils plantent jamais" ! Comme la sonnette de mon jardin...

----------


## Gabrieel

Dois je en conclure d'aprs les arguments voqus que c'est aux utilisateurs de se mettre au niveau de Linux et qu'il n'y a rien a chang? 

LiMux : le directeur de la FSFE revient sur les problmes de la migration de Munich vers Linux  --> Il n'y a pas de problme monsieur

----------


## ManusDei

> => ManusDei Pour les entreprises, elles n'installent pas "Windows", mais tout un ensemble. C'est Windows + MSOffice (ou autre) + Outlook (d'autres mettent Lotus Notes  la place ... si si ! ) + des logiciels spcialiss + des applications maison etc... le tout sur un "Master" unique install sur les postes utilisateurs. Mme les mises  jour Windows ne se font pas sur les postes de travail, mais sur des stations de test du SI et si les tests sont concluants sur les postes utilisateurs avec un nouveau "Master"


Je sais, je suis sous Lotus Notes au boulot. Ce que je veux dire c'est que l'cosystme Windows est largement plus unifi que celui de Linux, et a aide.

Le "Master" l'utilisateur ne voit que rarement ce que c'est, pour lui il est sous Windows c'est tout.

----------


## _skip

> Les exemples et contre exemples, il y en a partout. Par exemple, mon bon vieux scanner Epson 1640SU increvable marche toujours :
> - Sur Windows XP.
> - Sur Linux, mme avec la tout dernire mise  jour.
> 
> Avec Windows 10 : Pas question, il n'existe plus aucun driver => Obligation de remplacer un scanner qui marche  la perfection par un autre car il est videmment hors de question qu'Epson sorte un driver Windows 10 pour cet anctre. Sur Linux, c'est totalement diffrent, car c'est pas Epson qui dveloppe et met  jour les drivers. Du coup, l'anctre reste toujours aussi jeune et n'a pas besoin d'tre remplac.
> 
> Des soucis, videmment que j'en ai rencontr, mais autant avec Linux qu'avec Windows, VMS, Solaris ... et tous les autres.


Et moi  ct, je me fais moquer au bureau parce que l'imprimante duplex brother de 8 ans d'ge est foireuse comme tout sur mon linux alors qu'elle marche impecc sur les windows de tous mes collgues. J'ai moi aussi un gros scanner epson  la maison, et sur linux je dis adieu  toute la suite logicielle (Correction, OCR et j'en passe). Je parle mme pas des imprimantes pro complexes qui ont genre plusieurs source de papier et pour lesquelles il existe pas de driver convenable sous linux.

Si on en revient au sujet, je crois en chacun d'entre nous de pouvoir se dbrouiller avec l'OS de son choix. C'est clair perso j'utilise pas MS Office mme si je reconnais que Libreoffice  ct c'est clairement infrnieur, a me suffit. Un moment donn dans l'article il est dit que Munich se retrouve confront  des formats propritaires venant d'autres administrations ou de tiers. Hlas oui c'est un problme, moi aussi au bureau quand j'ouvre et je sauve un docx, c'est plus le mme document. On peut pester 150 ans sur les formats de merde de microsoft ou adobe, il empche que a peut reprsenter une perte de temps considrable qui dpasse trs rapidement le prix d'une licence.

Parce qu'arrive le problme de fond, en desktop un OS c'est un moyen de lancer une application. Si les applications n'existent pas sous un OS c'est le bordel. Or malheureusement en l'tat des choses il y a un certains nombres d'applications qui n'existent que sous windows et pas sous linux, et pas l'inverse. Et l je parle pas de petits utilitaires de merde interchangeables, pour un particulier ce sera les jeux ou l'diteur de livre photo moisi, et pour un pro ce sera les suites bureautiques puissantes, les logiciels photo ou encore des truc plus pointus (Archicad etc...). Ben oui moi a m'intresse pas d'avoir une voiture puissante et pas cher si j'ai le droit d'emprunter que 50% du rseau routier avec.

Ce qui pourrait faire du bien  linux c'est de s'ouvrir plus au logiciel propritaire, mais il faudrait un changement de mentalit consquent et une attitude plus responsable des diteurs de librairies de fondation (gtk) sur la question de la rtro-compatibilit. Si plus de logiciels proprios existaient sous linux, ce serait un levier intressant pour qu'il progresse en part de march, car en ce moment c'est un peu le choix du tout ou rien. Difficile de pousser la porte dans ces conditions.

Avant qu'un guignol me traite de vilain pro-MS, je tiens  prciser que je passe 80% de mon temps sur linux (en VM) et 20% sous windows (en natif). Et je suis 100% pour l'utilisation de linux pour les institutions publiques, dj parce que je prfre que l'argent file dans le support de proximit vers des PME locales que dans des licences aux USA et en deuxime lieu pour rduire notre dpendance envers ce pays. Je suis juste pas aveugle sur les problmes que cela peut poser.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Apres quand les pilotes sont plus certifis trs souvent ils fonctionnent toujours.


Non, ils ne sont mme pas installable et pour les problmes de scurit, je ne suis pas plus inquiet sur Linux que sur Windows. La scurit, c'est d'abord une affaire de prudence personnelle. 




> ... La certification c'est aussi un avantage, le fabricant s'engage sur un truc qui marche...


Mon Epson *Perfection* 1640SU marche  la *perfection* sur Linux, et mme mieux que sur Windows XP. Sur Windows XP, impossible de voir un Scan  100% car rduit  une minable fentre de 800x600 au lieu de 2560x1440 sur Linux avec des traitements directs plus nombreux et plus efficaces et finalement un bien meilleurs rsultat. 

C'est bien pour a que je dis qu'il ne faut pas tirer des rgles immuables. Il y a du bon absolument partout. Rduire Linux  ces dfauts en ne mettant en avant que les avantages de Windows est aussi absurde que l'inverse. Je travaille indiffremment sur les deux, et je ne m'en porte que mieux. Simplement, je constate que pour mon Scanner qui a plus de 20 ans, il ne marche que sur Linux ou Windows XP et pas sur Windows 10.





> ...Bien videmment, le bug est obligatoire en informatique. Mais combien de fois on peut lire "*Linux ca bug pas*"...


Cite une seule fois o je sort une telle sottise. Par contre, je constate certaines choses. Pour tlcharger 4Go de distribution OpenSUSE, il faut moins de 2h. Pour l'installation il faut 2h de plus en la chiadant pour l'adapter  ses besoins. Pour les mises  jour majeures de Windows 10 que j'ai t oblig de faire il a fallu 4 fois 8 heures pour moins de 3Go  chaque fois avec 2 fois 8 heures pour rien car termin avec erreur. Ce qui fait plus de 16h rien que pour tlcharger moins de 4Go en tout ... sur exactement la mme installation. Sans compter les quelques 8h d'installations. 

Mais bon, a s'est fait, donc c'est pas a qui me mettra en colre. Maintenant, autant il est stupide d'tre anglique face  Linux, autant il est idiot de ne parler que de ces dfauts ... et rciproquement. Moi, je ne roule ni pour l'un, ni pour l'autre, vu que j'ai les deux et que j'en suis globalement satisfait. La principale diffrence entre les deux reste : *Ce que je peux faire ou pas avec mes revenus*. Il faut bien l'avouer, mes revenus ne sont pas terribles ... et Windows me revient beaucoup plus cher que Linux avec seulement 10-20% d'utilisation au lieu de 80-90% pour Linux (qui ne me cote que du temps).

Maintenant, Munich est une ville riche, et ils font absolument ce qu'ils veulent de leur richesse, mais tout le monde ne s'appelle pas "Munich".

----------


## micka132

> Hlas oui c'est un problme, moi aussi au bureau quand j'ouvre et je sauve un docx, c'est plus le mme document


En l'occurrence le docx n'est pas un format propritaire. A savoir qui de office ou de libreofice  foire par rapport  la norme...




> Et je suis 100% pour l'utilisation de linux pour les institutions publiques, dj parce que je prfre que l'argent file dans le support de proximit vers des PME locales que dans des licences aux USA et en deuxime lieu pour rduire notre dpendance envers ce pays.


Je suis bien d'accord, donc au chiotte Ubuntu et Canonical  ::P: 




> Non, ils ne sont mme pas installable et pour les problmes de scurit, je ne suis pas plus inquiet sur Linux que sur Windows. La scurit, c'est d'abord une affaire de prudence personnelle.


Euh pas  ce niveau l, je parle pas de trainer sur des sites un peu bizzare et tlcharger tout ce qui se passe. Quand il y a un problme de scurit sur un driver c'est beaucoup plus subtile !
En plus il faut reconnaitre qu'en terme d'utilisateur qui tlcharge toute les merdes possibles et imaginable il sera plus en scurit sur Linux, mais seulement s'ils sont trs peu  etre sur Linux, sinon ca sera pareil que sur windows.



> Cite une seule fois o je sort une telle sottise.


Ce n'est pas une attaque perso!

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Ce n'est pas une attaque perso!


Mais c'tait directement derrire une citation de mes propos ... donc bien une attaque perso. 

Encore une fois, je n'attaque aucun OS, vu qu'ils sont tous bons. Par contre, j'utilise celui-ci plutt que celui-l pour ceci ou pour cela. Je ne cherche ni a ne trouver que des qualits  l'un, ni  ne trouver que des dfauts  l'autre. Mais peut-tre suis-je anormalement large d'esprit  ::roll::

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Supposons que les cots de la migration Windows vers Linux soient identiques, il me parait tout de mme important dexaminer les flux dargent dans les deux cas, et accessoirement, les bnfices du peuple  long terme. Je vous laisse deviner o je veux en venir, vous, professionnels qui seriez concerns s'il s'agissait de grandes villes franaise.

Les dirigeant de la ville de Munich suivent les mmes influences que lEurope politique tout entire et se laisse donc fort probablement soudoyer par les lobbies. Et puis, cest bien grce aux informations tronques par les mdias, quasiment tous sous contrle des autorits politiques, que cet tat de fait perdure et perdurera jusqu entraner notre propre perte.

Plus "trollesque" encore, je suppose que LiMux est ou tait bas sur la distribution Suse alors allemande du dbut des annes 2000. Si cest le cas, je comprends que ce soit un chec, car cette distribution, encore fortement cote (sentimentalement, sentend) en les annes 2002-4, me parat quasiment morte aujourdhui grce  des choix tactiques datant de cette poque et qui me semblent dignes dun gamin de 6 ans.

Jai toujours t et suis encore Suse, mais je viens de goter Ubuntu (hors mode graphique), et franchement, je ninviterais pas aujourdhui un migrant (venu de M$W, celui-l)  utiliser Suse Et si jy suis encore, cest bien par flemme, soit en gros, ces mmes raisons qui font que les amateurs de M$Windows ne passent pas  Linux.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour




> Et si jy suis encore, cest bien par flemme, soit en gros, ces mmes raisons qui font que les amateurs de M$Windows ne passent pas  Linux.


C'est un peu vite dit de dire que c'est par flemme que les utilisateurs Windows ne passe pas  Linux.

Philippe

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est un peu vite dit de dire que c'est par flemme que les utilisateurs Windows ne passe pas  Linux.


Surtout que certains ont tent le passage, et sont revenus.

----------


## Invit

Re




> Surtout que certains ont tent le passage, et sont revenus.


J'ai test, mais je n'ai pas trouv ce que je voulais car :

Je ne peux me passer du MS Office (surtout ACCESS) que je consomme  haute dose et de manire trs pousse.
Je n'ai pas trouv mieux que Photoshop, car j'ai test GIMP et KRITA, mais je n'avais pas ce que je souhaitais en terme de convivialit.

Donc que ce soit d'un point de vue professionnel ou personnel c'est non pour moi, et ce n'est pas l'aspect lignes de commandes etc.., mais c'est l'aspect offre logiciel.

Philippe

----------


## ddoumeche

> Les dirigeant de la ville de Munich suivent les mmes influences que lEurope politique tout entire et se laisse donc fort probablement soudoyer par les lobbies. Et puis, cest bien grce aux informations tronques par les mdias, quasiment tous sous contrle des autorits politiques, que cet tat de fait perdure et perdurera jusqu entraner notre propre perte.


Laissons l'aspect politique suppos de ct qui ne repose que sur des "on dit" et  tendance  desservir les libritistes.




> Plus "trollesque" encore, je suppose que LiMux est ou tait bas sur la distribution Suse alors allemande du dbut des annes 2000. Si cest le cas, je comprends que ce soit un chec, car cette distribution, encore fortement cote (sentimentalement, sentend) en les annes 2002-4, me parat quasiment morte aujourdhui grce  des choix tactiques datant de cette poque et qui me semblent dignes dun gamin de 6 ans.


Donc pas de support long terme, et  part Redhat dans l'open source et encore, personne n'a les reins solides pour garantir d'tre l dans 15 ans.




> Jai toujours t et suis encore Suse, mais je viens de goter Ubuntu (hors mode graphique), et franchement, je ninviterais pas aujourdhui un migrant (venu de M$W, celui-l)  utiliser Suse Et si jy suis encore, cest bien par flemme, soit en gros, ces mmes raisons qui font que les amateurs de M$Windows ne passent pas  Linux.


Ou parce qu'il n'y a pas d'intrt pour le commun des mortels

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> C'est un peu vite dit de dire que c'est par flemme que les utilisateurs Windows ne passe pas  Linux.
> Philippe


J'en conviens. Je parlais des utilisateurs "privs", pas d'entreprises quipes de dizaines de postes.

----------


## el_slapper

> Je ne peux me passer du MS Office (surtout ACCESS) que je consomme  haute dose et de manire trs pousse.
> Je n'ai pas trouv mieux que Photoshop, car j'ai test GIMP et KRITA, mais je n'avais pas ce que je souhaitais en terme de convivialit.


GIMP, c'est une question d'habitude. Mais oui, c'est un investissement en temps, et je comprends parfaitement qu'on aie pas envie.

Office 2013 s'installe avec Wine. Depuis peu(24 Aout 2017). La plupart des lments fonctionnent ensuite, sauf Word Math Typesetting et quelques autres petits trucs.

Tant que ce n'tait pas vrai, c'tait un no-go total pour moi. Je ne peux pas vivre sans VBA-EXCEL. Mais bon, je fais de moins en moins de jeux video(sauf des trucs de comptables sous navigateur), donc j'ai de moins en moins de raisons d'tre windowsien pur. Si ce n'est la facilit(je me sers de mon laptop de travail  la maison - c'est un Windows - a arrange mon patron car je suis joignable, et moi a m'arrange parceque c'est une super-bte de combat que je n'ai pas pay). Et l'impression que je vais me faire taper dessus  chaque fois que je pose une question sur les forums d'entraide.

----------


## ALT

Bonjour  tous

Allez, ma petite participation au troll :
Certains disent que Linux plante tout le temps. Soit. a dpend tellement de l'installation & du matriel.
Certains ont galr  la configuration de leurs priphriques sous Linux ? Oui, c'est parfois plus compliqu qu'avec un Windows. Et a m'est arriv d'y passer du temps.

Mais...
Qui n'a pas galr parce que (Microsoft) :
- L'imprimante que je viens d'installer avec un compte administrateur disparat ds qu'on se connecte avec un compte utilisateur standard ?
- L'utilisateur n'arrive plus  travailler avec son poste (ralentissement excessif & permanent) ?
- Le systme a perdu le profil utilisateur ?
- Le systme est ralenti par Windows Deffender, pas dsinstallable ?
- Le systme est ralenti par la  tlmtrie  Microsoft ?
- Des mises  jour interminables ?
- Parce que ce nom-de-d'la de pilote plante le systme (vcu, si, si) ou... ne reconnat pas le priphrique ?
- L'indication  priphrique inconnu  (facile d'en trouver le pilote !) ? Au moins Linux donne l'identification dudit priphrique.
Etc.
Et pourquoi :
- Quand on cre un nouveau compte, il faut plusieurs dizaines de  secondes pour que la session s'ouvre la premire fois (avec Linux [ainsi que le regrett VMS], la  dure de l'ouverture de session n'est pas plus longue) ?
- Les mises  jour sont aussi douloureuses & pourquoi faut-il redmarrer  chacune d'elles ?
- Faut-il 30 Go pour le systme seul alors qu'une distribution Linux prte  l'emploi n'occupe que 4 Go ?
Etc.

Bref, ceux qui prtendent que W x (x entre 3.0 & ... 10) est plus facile  utiliser qu'un bon GNU/Linux me font rigoler. Certes, c'est parfois vrai. Mais pas systmatique.

----------


## Comak

C'est une question d'cosystme. C'est pareil avec les SE Mobiles, Blackberry OS, Symbian OS. Je suis pass d'un Samsung avec son paquets de logiciels,  un Android Stock (la tablette Ubuntu Touch remise  Android). J'ai t choqu de voir qu'on n'avait pas de logiciels standards non Google grauits pour les mails quivalent  celui de Samsung. Idem avec l'Agenda. Je comprends mieux pourquoi les gens sont googleliss.

Je crois qu'il faut  la fois la pdagogie et l'cosystme de base.

Il faut savoir aussi inverser la charge de la preuve et rappeler que les formats propritaires ne sont pas la norme. Ce n'est pas aux utilisateurs de LibreOffice de s'adapter  Microsoft : l'odf est une norme Europenne. Un ami a utilis Photoshop pour faire des affiches, je dois les reprendre, j'ai pas Adope, c'est de la faute  cet ami si on doit recommencer le boulot  (presque) zro, pas  Gimp. La rgion wallonne a dclar qu'il fallait promouvoir le Libre.

Pour le dveloppement, j'ai fait pareil. Pas d'environnent de dveloppement, pas d'applications dans ce langage. Du coup, Android Studio a compris et sa version 3.0 fonctionne  merveille chez moi, car il tlcharge lui-mme ce qui manque et cmake est facile  installer grce aux explications : didactique + cosystme.

Moi, ce qui m'a le plus pourri la vie, c'est le dual-boot avec Windows. Ma mre est sur Ubuntu, zro dual-boot, zro problmes. Et pour ce qu'elle (ou moi) on sait pas faire, merde  Windows et aux fabricants de logiciels. S'ils veulent mon fric, qu'ils viennent sur Linux. Et pour les jeux, j'ai arrt aussi. a fait perdre du temps et a cote cher. J'ai quand mme craqu pour la Shield TV, car je n'ai plus la tldistribution : cosystme.

Les gens, il faut les prendre par la main, comme la gendarmerie franaise, et avoir un peu d'autorit.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Je veux juste dire que ma mre *qui na pas connu windows avant linux* tait trs heureuse sous ce systme et que cest en passant  windows que a la dboussole (pas seulement pour les jeux ctait un clin dil)
> 
> Et mes frres bien sr ne connaissent pas l'administration ou l'installation de soft sur ce systme, tout simplement parce que personne ne leur a montr.
> 
> Ce que je veux prouver c'est que si tu est habitu  un systme, quel qu'il soit tu as d mal  passer  un autre (moi mme je ne suis pas aussi  l'aise sous windows que sous linux aprs ne pas beaucoup l'avoir pratiqu ces 10 dernires annes)
> 
> Donc si ma mre qui ne connat rien pouvait tre une utilisatrice heureuse, je ne vois pas en quoi les gens qui utilisent ce soft  munich ne pourraient pas s'y habituer.
> 
> A mon sens il ne s'agit pas de mauvais softs pas pratiques mais d'une rsistance au systme grce au microsoft bashing ambiant et le fait que les gens ne soient pas habitus  l'environnement.


Un problme, c'est que les gens qui n'ont pas connu Windows, ils ne courent pas les rues.

L'autre problme c'est bien sr, qu'il y a des trucs que Linux (et les logiciels dessus) ne font pas ou font moins bien que Windows:
J'ai essay un peu la prog sous *n*x, notamment parce qu'on ne faisait pratiquement que a  l'cole d'ings. Quand je vois le bordel que c'est pour les fonctions sur les objets de synchronisation... (d'un autre ct, je dois bien reconnatre que pouvoir rserver plusieurs units d'un smaphore d'un coup, c'est vraiment un truc qui manque  Windows). De nos jours je programme en C# sous Visual Studio, avec l'IntelliSense de VS et le debugger de VS, l'accs  n'importe quel composant COM... Les trucs comme Eclipse, c'est une blague  ct de Visual.Je me souviens aussi avoir tent d'utiliser Ubuntu  l'poque de la version 5.04... le cauchemar. Tous les logiciels pour Linux avaient l'air d'exister pour _tous les Linux sauf celui-l_, donc je me retrouvais oblig de compiler les programmes et leurs dpendances...D'ailleurs, je crois bien que je n'ai jamais pu imprimer avec aucun des Linux que j'aie jamais eu. D'un autre ct, je n'ai pas non plus pass des heures dessus  essayer de rsoudre le problme. D'ailleurs mon dernier Linux, je l'avais fait installer par un linuxien.

----------


## Invit

> Les beau jours du graphisme fait entirement sur Mac sont termins, mais il reste le march du prestige.


Aujourd'hui le Mac est encore trs apprci pour la colorimtrie de ses moniteurs, ne ncessitant pratiquement aucun calibrage  la sortie du carton.

C'est aussi un OS bnficiant d'une bibliothque de drivers taills aux petits oignons pour des priphriques homme/machine comme les tablettes Bamboo, etc...

----------


## Invit

> L'autre problme c'est bien sr, qu'il y a des trucs que Linux (et les logiciels dessus) ne font pas ou font moins bien que Windows:
> J'ai essay un peu la prog sous *n*x, notamment parce qu'on ne faisait pratiquement que a  l'cole d'ings. Quand je vois le bordel que c'est pour les fonctions sur les objets de synchronisation... (d'un autre ct, je dois bien reconnatre que pouvoir rserver plusieurs units d'un smaphore d'un coup, c'est vraiment un truc qui manque  Windows). De nos jours je programme en C# sous Visual Studio, avec l'IntelliSense de VS et le debugger de VS, l'accs  n'importe quel composant COM... Les trucs comme Eclipse, c'est une blague  ct de Visual.Je me souviens aussi avoir tent d'utiliser Ubuntu  l'poque de la version 5.04... le cauchemar. Tous les logiciels pour Linux avaient l'air d'exister pour _tous les Linux sauf celui-l_, donc je me retrouvais oblig de compiler les programmes et leurs dpendances...D'ailleurs, je crois bien que je n'ai jamais pu imprimer avec aucun des Linux que j'aie jamais eu. D'un autre ct, je n'ai pas non plus pass des heures dessus  essayer de rsoudre le problme. D'ailleurs mon dernier Linux, je l'avais fait installer par un linuxien.


Effectivement, si tu as eu une mauvaise exprience avec ubuntu 5.04 il y a 12 ans, a prouve bien que linux est moins bien que windows...
Mais du coup je me demande bien pourquoi W10 intgre dsormais bash et ubuntu...

----------


## Mickael_Istria

> Les trucs comme Eclipse, c'est une blague  ct de Visual.


Et pourtant... https://www.developpez.com/actu/1607...re-selon-PYPL/

----------


## Aeson

> Et pourtant... https://www.developpez.com/actu/1607...re-selon-PYPL/


L'utilisation de visual studio a simplement diminuer car beaucoup utilisent VSCode pour certain type de projet (Web). L'utilisation d'Eclipse n'as pas augmente.....

----------


## Invit

> L'utilisation de visual studio a simplement diminuer car beaucoup utilisent VSCode pour certain type de projet (Web). L'utilisation d'Eclipse n'as pas augmente.....


Mais bien sr, avant VS tait beaucoup utilis pour faire du html, du css, du js et du php; tous les sondages et tudes le prouvent...

----------


## Aeson

> Mais bien sr, avant VS tait beaucoup utilis pour faire du html, du css, du js et du php; tous les sondages et tudes le prouvent...


La toute grosse majorit des developpeurs .Net qui font du web le font avec Visual Studio oui.... Ils passent maintenant a VSCode .. c'est une certitude...

----------


## _skip

> Certains disent que Linux plante tout le temps. Soit. a dpend tellement de l'installation & du matriel.


Parce c'est vrai que la sant d'une machine tournant sous windows a rien  voir avec la qualit de l'install et le matriel.  ::mouarf::  Tu peux dire a sur absolument tout! N'importe quel systme sera foireux si tu utilises du matos pourri ou si tu passes ton temps  installer des saloperies dessus, mme sur les tlphones portables c'est comme a!

Pour le reste de ton post, merci de pas tomber l dedans, c'est sans fin... Mais si tu veux du troll je vais te faire plaisir  ::mouarf:: 

On peut aussi ironiser pendant des jours sur des installs linux qui rebootent plus aprs une mise  jour kernel, le ubuntu qui se vautre aprs un dist-upgrade, ou encore sur les moments de solitude bien laxatifs pass  jouer avec xorg.conf qui-n-existe-plus parce que a boote sur cran noir aprs la mise  jour (avec un layout clavier en Turc qui comprend plus les backspaces et sans browser pour aller voir ce qu'il faut faire hein!), les thmes et extensions GTK qui ptent tous les 4 mois etc... Tu veux peut tre aussi qu'on parle de cups et de l'impression sur linux en gnral? Ah oui mais je suppose que tu as jamais eu de problme, a marche comme sur des roulettes avec la HP Deskjet 550 sur port LPT de ta grand maman donc a n'existe pas  ::aie:: .

Et je suppose que quand un problme arrive sur ton linux, tu t'en veux  mort pas vrai? Ah oui t'aurais pas du faire cette manip sans la comprendre, t'aurais pas du installer cette saloperie de driver graphique proprio de nvidia car c'est pas bloquant pour scroller les posts sur DVP.com mme si y'a du tearing, et surtout tu aurais du aller lire les release notes des 85 paquets (sur Dieu sait quelle obscure mailing list sans fonction rechercher) avant de cliquer sur tout mettre  jour comme un noob  ::aie::  etc... Enfin c'est toujours mieux que windows parce que comme on le sait, si un problme arrive sous windows, c'est uniquement parce que windows c'est de la grosse merde propritaire, what else ?

Ah mais attend, je te rassure, j'en ai autant  dire sur windows t'en fais pas. Oui a me brle la peau des fesses quand j'ai mon firewall qui me spamme d'alertes random d'un excutable du rpertoire systme (dont je n'ai pas traitre ide de ce qu'il fout l) veut une connexion TCP vers Dieu sait o pour envoyer ou recevoir Dieu sait quoi. Oui a me tue quand j'ouvre un PDF pour l'imprimer et qu'il sort des hiroglyphes sur mon imprimante parce que edge a vol pour la cinquantime fois l'association du fichier. Bref a suffit comme a, assez dfoul. Je prcise que tout a c'est du troll avec une part de vcu.

Aprs reste le seul vrai problme qui empche d'utiliser le systme de sa prfrence ou vous force  utiliser un systme plutt que l'autre, c'est l'offre logicielle. Et en deuxime lieu, sauf si vous tournez pour vous mme en vase clos  la maison c'est l'infrastructure de vos clients et l'cosystme de votre entreprise.
Et pour ce qui est de la flemme.... Ben oui la flemme qui fait qu'on veut pas changer un systme dont on est satisfait (ou mme juste "pas spcialement insatisfait") pour couvrir exactement le mme besoin avec une srie de nouveaux problmes.

----------


## Invit

> La toute grosse majorit des developpeurs .Net qui font du web le font avec Visual Studio oui.... Ils passent maintenant a VSCode .. c'est une certitude...


C'est la premire fois de ma vie que j'entends que les dev .NET quittent VS pour VSCode (pourtant je connais quelques boites qui font du .NET), mais si c'est une "certitude", a doit tre vrai...
Du coup, je me pose des questions sur la stratgie commerciale de Microsoft parce que dvelopper son logiciel gratuit qui concurrence son logiciel payant, c'est quand mme trange...

----------


## tralloc

A quoi bon le support pendant 15 ans puisque dans une distribution on a pas  racheter un nouveau produit lorsque l'on veut changer la version.

De plus pour des applis de bureau, en gnral on peut changer de version sans casse.

----------


## Aeson

> C'est la premire fois de ma vie que j'entends que les dev .NET quittent VS pour VSCode


Pour le Web et .Net Core en tout cas....  Il faut bien une premiere a tout  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Pour le Web et .Net Core en tout cas....  Il faut bien une premiere a tout


Ce qui serait une vraie premire, c'est que tu donnes un dbut de preuve de ce que tu racontes (autre que "c'est une certitude").
Le tutorial .NET de Microsoft conseille d'installer VS et ne parle mme pas de VSCode : https://www.microsoft.com/net/learn/...dows#windows_4 .

----------


## Aeson

> Ce qui serait une vraie premire,


C'est bien le cas. La ou je travaille il y a +- 60 dev. Et tous travaille sur VSCode qand c'est du WEB ou .Net Core. 

Et ta remarque concernant tuto Microsoft... no comment  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

A ton avis... Les Dev de Google qui travaille sur Angular il utilise quoi ?

Et pour revenir au sujet.. Les Dev .Net qui utilisaient VS ils sont passe a quoi (vu que l'utilisation a diminue) ? a Eclipse pour le .Net ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Aeson

Voici les chiffres :




> More than 2,600,000 people use VS Code every month, up by over 160% in the last year


https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2017/11/15/connect


Mais tu as certainement raison. Tout ca c'est des dev Go  :;):

----------


## Invit

> C'est bien le cas. La ou je travaille il y a +- 60 dev. Et tous travaille sur VSCode qand c'est du WEB ou .Net Core. 
> 
> Et ta remarque concernant tuto Microsoft... no comment 
> 
> A ton avis... Les Dev de Google qui travaille sur Angular il utilise quoi ?
> 
> Et pour revenir au sujet.. Les Dev .Net qui utilisaient VS ils sont passe a quoi (vu que l'utilisation a diminue) ? a Eclipse pour le .Net ?


Ok, j'avoue que tu m'as convaincu : VS est en train de mourrir parce que les 60 devs de ta boite sont passs  VSCode et que les dev d'Angular de Google (que tu connais tous apparemment) ne font pas de .NET avec VS. Allez salut.

----------


## Aeson

Les chiffres sont la. Si tu veus pas comprendre a toi de savoir....

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et pourtant... https://www.developpez.com/actu/1607...re-selon-PYPL/


Eclipse est beaucoup mieux foutu et rapide que Visual Studio, ne serait-ce que les raccourcis claviers qui ne sont pas conus pour les handicaps.

Le comble serait que la fondation Eclipse sorte une version pour C# qui dtrne Visual Studio

----------


## ALT

> Parce c'est vrai que la sant d'une machine tournant sous windows a rien  voir avec la qualit de l'install et le matriel.  Tu peux dire a sur absolument tout! N'importe quel systme sera foireux si tu utilises du matos pourri ou si tu passes ton temps  installer des saloperies dessus, mme [...] besoin avec une srie de nouveaux problmes.


J'ai peur que tu m'aies mal lu ( moins que tu adores les trolls) : oui, j'ai des mauvaises expriences sur les deux systmes. Et mme avec Mac OS.
Car, rassure-toi, je frquente tous ces systmes au quotidien.
Et tous les exemples que tu me cites, je peux te les retourner. Car tout n'est pas rose, aussi bien pour les impressions que pour le reste, dans aucun systme.
Si j'ai attaqu W x, c'est parce que d'autres ont prtendu que seul les systmes Microsoft pouvaient tre utiliss par des non informaticiens. D'o ma liste - videmment non exhaustive - de gags que le commun des utilisateurs ne peut pas rsoudre seul, mme dans le monde OuinDose.

----------


## Mickael_Istria

> C'est bien le cas. La ou je travaille il y a +- 60 dev. Et tous travaille sur VSCode qand c'est du WEB ou .Net Core.


C'est un argument que j'ai entendu des centaines de fois et qui est fallacieux. En effet, on peut avoir des cas d'une boite ou tout le monde est sur un outil X, mais ca reste des cas isoles dont on ne peut pas tirer grand chose. J'ai entendu depuis 8 ans des gens dire qu'Eclipse IDE allait mourir parce que dans leur boite, tout le monde utilise IntelliJ. Au final, stats a l'appui, certes IntelliJ marche, mais les stats plus larges ne le donnent pas si dominant.
J'ai l'impression que tu es sur la meme logique de projeter au monde entier ta situation et celle de ta boite, alors que des stats globales peut s'opposer a ca.. Ca peut t'amene a des conclusions fausses.




> Et ta remarque concernant tuto Microsoft... no comment


J'aurais bien aime une explication de pourquoi tu discredites cet argument plutot qu'un " no comment  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: :mouarf ". Allez, force toi un peu a donner des elements objectifs ou a citer des sources stp!




> A ton avis... Les Dev de Google qui travaille sur Angular il utilise quoi ?


Bonne question, tu as la reponse? (et une source fiable?)




> Et pour revenir au sujet.. Les Dev .Net qui utilisaient VS ils sont passe a quoi (vu que l'utilisation a diminue) ?


Attention, vu que le nombre de developpeurs augmente en general, une diminution dans le classement ne signifie pas la perte d'utilisateurs forcement, ca peut signifier que les nouveaux venus n'adoptent pas le produit. Tu peux avoir une baisse en part de marche avec une augmentation absolue du nombre d'utilisateurs, dans une population de developpeurs qui grandit.




> a Eclipse pour le .Net ?


Et pourtant, pourquoi pas... https://marketplace.eclipse.org/cont...e-experimental




> More than 2,600,000 people use VS Code every month, up by over 160% in the last year
> https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2017/11/15/connect


Pareil, bien que je crois que ces chiffres sont vrais, c'est quand meme Microsoft qui annonce ca dans une presentation produit... C'est pas une vraie etude de marche ni d'usage, il ne justifie pas forcement la maniere dont ils comptent, ce qu'ils signifient par "use" (si un simple demarrage + petit fix + save + close en 40 secondes c'est un "use", alors on parle pas focement du meme usage que quand on demande "dans quel IDE vous passez le plus de temps"), et il faut aussi se rappeler que fort heureusement, les utilisation d'outils ne sont pas exclusives: un dev C# peut utiliser a la fois VS et VSCode. Dans le monde Java, il est extrement frequent de voir des gens avoir 3 IDEs et passer de l'un a l'autre en fonction de leur specificites et de celles du projets.

Bref, VSCode est en croissance, certes; mais en stats d'usage, il est encore bien derriere ces bons vieux VS ou du Eclipse IDE qui sont loin d'etre morts et enterres, il y a deja tellement  de features dans ces IDE que VSCode n'a pas encore dans son "coeur", une telle possibilite de customization, un tel ecosysteme de plugins divers et varies d'une tres haute qualite, que ca les a deja maintenus largement en vie plusieurs fois face a des "rising stars" que tout le monde donnaient gagnantes par KO.

----------


## Loceka

> Si j'ai attaqu W x, c'est parce que d'autres ont prtendu que seul les systmes Microsoft pouvaient tre utiliss par des non informaticiens.


Et mme pour les informaticiens c'est pas vident...
Ca fait une semaine que je me bats pour installer Windows 7 en mode UEFI (a me permettrait d'avoir un dual boot avec Windows 10 le jour o je dcide de l'installer) et je n'y suis toujours pas arriv.

J'ai pourtant suivi des tonnes de tuto, j'ai tlcharg 4 ou 5 images de Windows 7 (officielles mais depuis plusieurs sources), j'ai intgr des SP et des MAJ dans de vieilles ISO fonctionnelles qui trainaient, rien n'y fait ! (l je viens d'y passer tout le week-end et a m'a bien saoul)

Alors qu'avec les 2 ou 3 versions de linux que j'ai pu tester, le mme iso permet de booter en BIOS legacy ou UEFI sans souci...

Et le pire c'est que je sais que ce n'est que le dbut du calvaire parce qu'une fois install il faudra que je me farcisse l'installation de tous les drivers (et pour l'avoir dj fait sur ce PC, y'a rien qui marche aprs install mme pas le rseau) et la cascade de mises  jour.
Et l encore, tout fonctionne sous linux (ok, a dpend des distribs. Sur Manjaro les touches Fn ne sont pas toutes reconnues alors que sous Mint si) sauf la gestion du rtroclairage du clavier.

Aprs je ne dis pas que linux est parfait, loin de l.
Pour avoir rcemment test pas mal de distrib et de DE, j'ai eu quelque soucis (notamment un environnement graphique qui ne se chargeait plus suite  une mise  jour, a fait toujours plaisir) et vu quelques horreurs (je conseille vivement de lancer un live CD de Manjaro Mate pour voir l'horreur que c'est  ::mouarf::  - et pourtant j'adore Mate en gnral).
Mais les galres sous Windows sont au moins aussi pnibles  rsoudre et aussi consommatrice en temps que sous linux.

----------


## Mickael_Istria

> Le comble serait que la fondation Eclipse sorte une version pour C# qui dtrne Visual Studio


Ca n'est pas la responsabilite de la Fondation de developper des technologies. La Fondation n'est pas un editeur logiciel mais plutot une entite "vendor-neutral" de gouvernance de projets et de communaute. C'est la communaute (les contributeurs) qui code, la Foundation est l'organisation qui verifie que tout se fait selon les regles de l'art qu'elle a definies/identifiees pour le succes de projets open-source.
Pour ce qui est de dev C# dans Eclipse IDE, il y a un debut de quelque chose: https://marketplace.eclipse.org/cont...e-experimental . C'est un projet OSS, ouvert, qui mets un peu d'entropie par ci par la, assez cool. Contributions bienvenues!

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Et pour revenir au sujet.. Les Dev .Net qui utilisaient VS ils sont passe a quoi (vu que l'utilisation a diminue) ? a Eclipse pour le .Net ?


Ah bon ??? c'est a le sujet, je croyais navement qu'il sagissait d'un changement d'OS  Munich.  ::roll::

----------


## micka132

> ne serait-ce que les raccourcis claviers qui ne sont pas conus pour les handicaps.


 :8O: Qu'est-ce que c'est que cet argument?  Dj je sais pas ce qu'un sourd par exemple  comme particularit qui suppose des raccourcis claviers diffrents, mais en plus si t'aime pas tu peux reconfigurer tes raccourcis.
Y a meme un plugin pour ca :https://marketplace.visualstudio.com...se-keybindings
Mais sinon  part une question d'habitude qu'est-ce qui est vraiment si horrible??

----------


## ddoumeche

> Qu'est-ce que c'est que cet argument?  Dj je sais pas ce qu'un sourd par exemple  comme particularit qui suppose des raccourcis claviers diffrents, mais en plus si t'aime pas tu peux reconfigurer tes raccourcis.
> Y a meme un plugin pour ca :https://marketplace.visualstudio.com...se-keybindings
> Mais sinon  part une question d'habitude qu'est-ce qui est vraiment si horrible??


Ils sont fait pour les handicaps: un exemple parmi des dizaines d'autres, la mise en commentaires: Ctrl+Shift+/ sous Eclipse, Ctrl+k + Ctrl+c / Ctrl+k + Ctrl+u sous Visual Studio
Bien sur, c'est  prendre au sens figur, les vrais handicaps sont tout autant pnaliss.




> Ca n'est pas la responsabilite de la Fondation de developper des technologies. La Fondation n'est pas un editeur logiciel mais plutot une entite "vendor-neutral" de gouvernance de projets et de communaute. C'est la communaute (les contributeurs) qui code, la Foundation est l'organisation qui verifie que tout se fait selon les regles de l'art qu'elle a definies/identifiees pour le succes de projets open-source.
> Pour ce qui est de dev C# dans Eclipse IDE, il y a un debut de quelque chose: https://marketplace.eclipse.org/cont...e-experimental . C'est un projet OSS, ouvert, qui mets un peu d'entropie par ci par la, assez cool. Contributions bienvenues!


J'essayerais. Une remarque, ce plugin devrait s'appeler eCute ou cCute. C'est plus sympathique et davantage dans l'esprit d'Eclipse.

----------


## Mickael_Istria

> Une remarque, ce plugin devrait s'appeler eCute ou cCute. C'est plus sympathique et davantage dans l'esprit d'Eclipse.


En fait, il y a un subtil jeu de mot (qui n'a pas trop de succes): les lames sont s'autant plus tranchantes ("sharp") que l'angle forme entre les 2 faces est aigu ("acute"). A ca tu mets un C majuscule pour rappeler un peu le C de C#, et tu realises qu'il y a "cute" (mignon) dans le nom du projet, et ca parait super. Sauf que c'est trop tire par les cheveux et personne ne comprend  ::D:

----------


## ddoumeche

> En fait, il y a un subtil jeu de mot (qui n'a pas trop de succes): les lames sont s'autant plus tranchantes ("sharp") que l'angle forme entre les 2 faces est aigu ("acute"). A ca tu mets un C majuscule pour rappeler un peu le C de C#, et tu realises qu'il y a "cute" (mignon) dans le nom du projet, et ca parait super. Sauf que c'est trop tire par les cheveux et personne ne comprend


Oui tellement subtil que je l'avais compris comme "juste sur la cible".

----------


## micka132

> Ils sont fait pour les handicaps: un exemple parmi des dizaines d'autres, la mise en commentaires: Ctrl+Shift+/ sous Eclipse, Ctrl+k + Ctrl+c / Ctrl+k + Ctrl+u sous Visual Studio


Donc un raccourci pour handicap c'est un truc qui te permet plus de souplesse?
Par exemple, imaginons que j'ai un code comme ca que je veux dcommenter.


```

```

Bonne chance avec un seul raccourci qui fait 2 actions diffrentes selon le 1er caractre de la ligne.

----------


## Invit

a y est c'est fait.
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/11...ows_migration/

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Munich a dcid d'abandonner LiMux pour Windows 10  partir de 2020,*
*une migration  50 millions d'euros * 

En 2003. Munich, troisime ville la plus importante dAllemagne, dispose de plus de 16 000 PC utiliss par les employs de ladministration. La fin de la prise en charge de Windows NT est proche et celle de Windows XP suivra dans quelques annes. La ville de Munich a besoin dune alternative pour mettre fin aux migrations forces des solutions propritaires, qui permettra de :
accder  une large gamme dapplications ;faciliter linteroprabilit avec les autres plateformes ;bnficier dun support constant ;rduire les cots ;se librer des  vendor lock-in .
Cest dans ce contexte que la ville annonce le projet LiMux en 2004, une version personnalise de Linux qui tournerait sur les ordinateurs des collaborateurs. Cependant, un peu plus dune dcennie plus tard, le conseil municipal de Munich, qui dispose dsormais dun parc informatique de 29 000 PC, dcide de se tourner vers Windows 10.

Pour tre plus prcis, Munich va commencer  dployer un client Windows 10  partir de 2020, pour un cot d'environ 50 millions d'euros, en vue de remplacer compltement LiMux par Windows 10 d'ici 2023.

Les lus qui ont soutenu ce projet lors d'une runion du conseil ont expliqu que l'utilisation de Windows 10 facilitera la compatibilit des applications et des pilotes de matriel en plus de rduire les cots associs  l'excution de PC tournant sur Windows et LiMux cte  cte.

Il faut prciser que Munich avait gard une minorit de ses machines sous Windows pour excuter des applications mtier incompatibles avec LiMux pour lesquelles la virtualisation n'est pas une option. Quant  savoir quelle proportion de ces ordinateurs tournait toujours sur Windows, certaines personnes voquent 40 % et dautres 20 %. Quoi quil en soit, ces deux cosystmes ont coexist au sein de la municipalit depuis une dcennie dj, mais Munich estime que cette option nest dsormais plus viable.

Le maire Dieter Reiter a rappel qu'il n'y a jamais eu dcosystme reposant entirement sur Linux dans la ville :  Nous avons toujours eu des systmes mixtes et nous avons ici la possibilit de passer  un systme unique : avoir deux systmes d'exploitation nest pas du tout rentable [...] Je n'ai jamais dit que je suis un expert en approvisionnement informatique, mais je suis soutenu par 6 000 collgues qui ne sont pas non plus satisfaits des performances des systmes existants.  

Bien entendu, le retour  Windows 10 na pas fait lunanimit chez les lus. Ceux qui sy opposent ont remis en question la ncessit d'une migration qui cotera plus de 50 millions d'euros  Munich et va prendre des annes pour tre dploye, alors que l'autorit sera galement occupe  restructurer son dpartement informatique.


Florian Roth, leader du parti des Verts  Munich, a demand si le retour  Microsoft tait vraiment la meilleure faon d'amliorer les TI au sein de l'autorit :  Nous sommes d'accord sur le fait que des amliorations  notre informatique sont absolument ncessaires, mais le cot lev d'un retour  Microsoft, avec les cots financiers qui en dcoulent, est une question qui ncessite un dbat [...] Est-ce que tant de millions, de ressources, de gens ont vraiment besoin d'tre lis  un projet aussi inutile ?  

Roth a galement fait valoir qu'tre si fortement dpendant de Microsoft, ou de tout autre fournisseur, posait des problmes de scurit potentiels.  L'Office fdral allemand de la scurit de l'information, le Bundesamt fr Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik, a rcemment rpt qu'une monoculture dans les logiciels est dangereuse , a-t-il rappel.

La migration vers Windows 10 fait partie d'une restructuration informatique chiffre  plus de 89 millions d'euros  Munich, dans le cadre de laquelle le conseil souhaite galement augmenter de manire significative le nombre d'applications excutes sur des infrastructures virtualises ou des navigateurs Web. En crant ces applications  indpendantes de la plateforme , le conseil croit que cela pourrait rduire le temps ncessaire pour tester et mettre  jour les clients.

Matthias Kirschner, prsident de la Free Software Foundation Europe, s'est interrog sur les raisons pour lesquelles le conseil investit tant dans le passage  un nouveau systme d'exploitation de bureau tout en se concentrant sur le sourcing d'applications qui fonctionneront sur n'importe quelle plateforme :  Munich a parl d'tre indpendant du systme d'exploitation, c'est pourquoi je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils investissent maintenant tellement de temps dans le changement d'un systme d'exploitation. 

Thomas Ranft du parti FDP / HUT sest demand pourquoi le conseil devrait dpenser autant d'argent pour abandonner  l'indpendance du fournisseur que Linux nous a donn , surtout si Windows ne serait pas une solution  long terme :  Cela n'a pas de sens parce que l o nous voulons aller  Munich c'est le cloud,  quoi sert une solution intermdiaire qui nous cote prs de 100 millions d'euros ?  

Source : TR

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ? Coup dur pour l'open source ?

----------


## lulu7

d accord avec le dernier commentaire. Il faut se tourner vers l'avenir et l'avenir c'est le client lger et les apps dployer dans le cloud.
C'est plus conomique d'investir dans une solution Microsoft Azure

Ce n'est pas une dfaite pour le libre dans le sens ou le libre est incapable de rpondre  ce besoin. C'est juste qu'il n'aurait jamais fallu se tourner vers Linux dans ce cas prcis et rester sur les technologie MS qui apporte toute l'expertise mtier requise dans ce domaine.

----------


## AndMax

> Qu'en pensez-vous ? Coup dur pour l'open source ?


Je ne pense pas que ce soit un coup dur pour l'open-source. Les logiciels libres, ou les logiciels " sources ouverts" (ce qui n'est pas du tout la mme chose), ont exist bien avant Microsoft, et existeront bien aprs la fin des logiciels privateurs de Microsoft. C'est plutt un coup dur pour Munich et ses administrs: une part plus importante de leurs impts partiront vers l'Irlande puis des paradis fiscaux, et ils n'auront plus de contrle sur leurs systmes d'informations.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> d accord avec le dernier commentaire. Il faut se tourner vers l'avenir et l'avenir c'est le client lger et les apps dployer dans le cloud.


Mais oui bien sr. Cela a le vent en poupe, certes, mais de l  laisser penser que c'est la meilleure solution. Cela est une solution, certes, mais a oblige  confier des donnes  des prestataires privs, souvent trangers, et de dpendre d'un fournisseur aussi (de la mme manire que retourner  Windows introduit une dpendance  Microsoft). Donc une solution, mais pas LA solution. Il y a aussi d'excellentes raisons de tout grer in-house.

Pour l'abandon de LiMux, cela me paraissait invitable. La migration n'a clairement pas t faite correctement, si on a encore 40% de postes sous Windows aprs tant d'annes, tout a pour excuter des logiciels mtiers (= faits pour Munich, donc qui auraient pu tre adapts pour LiMux si les moyens avaient t mis) qui ne tournent que sur Windows. Et que la virtualisation n'aurait pas t une option (puissance requise ? matriel spcifique ? j'avoue que l-dessus j'ai des doutes quand mme).

Un projet inachev, faute soit de moyens humains, soit de moyens financiers, soit mme de volont, car il est probable qu'il y ait eu de la rticence au changement, voire de la malveillance (personnes tant par dfinition hostiles aux projets, et bien sr pression des lobbys). La dcision d'aujourd'hui ne surprend donc pas, mme si ce n'tait pas la seule option.

En tout cas je ne trouve pas que Windows 10 soit un produit adapt pour des postes professionnels, notamment pour son aspect ternellement changeant, ses mises  jour gargantuesques et obligatoires, non sans dommages pour les applications et les rglages, et pour les trs nombreux espions intgrs aux systmes. Ceci dit je suis certain que Microsoft fera le ncessaire pour dsactiver tous ces dtails nervants pour Munich (et rien que pour eux), cela faisait srement aussi partie des conditions pour que la ville accepte de migrer  Windows 10.

----------


## magatst

C'est claire que vue comment les distributions dites libre rames  tre  la hauteur des solutions privatives ...
Mais pourquoi les "pouvoirs publiques" ici comme ailleurs n'investissent pas massivement cet argent dans son dveloppement plutt que de les verser 
a des entreprises que je qualifierai de dangereuses.

Et a fait plus de 30 ans que a dure ...

Et vue la crise du libre actuel, c'est pas gagn ...

----------


## codec_abc

> C'est claire que vue comment les distributions dites libre rames  tre  la hauteur des solutions privatives ...
> Mais pourquoi les "pouvoirs publiques" ici comme ailleurs n'investissent pas massivement cet argent dans son dveloppement plutt que de les verser 
> a des entreprises que je qualifierai de dangereuses.
> 
> Et a fait plus de 30 ans que a dure ...
> 
> Et vue la crise du libre actuel, c'est pas gagn ...


Le libre n'est pas en crise, mais il y a des secteurs ou il n'a jamais vraiment perc et ne percera pas de si tt, voire jamais. Il faut se rendre compte que la plupart des utilisateurs de postes informatiques dans les administrations n'ont utiliss que du Windows. Donc si une administration change d'OS il faut tous les former et gnralement  contre cur, car la prise en main du nouvel OS/outil va provoquer de la frustration. Aussi, se pose la question de la compatibilit. C'est pas parce qu'il y a une alternative open-source a un produit que celle-ci sera 100% compatible avec l'existant. C'est pas gnant pour une administration fraichement cre, mais pour une qui doit exploit des documents des 10 dernires annes c'est une autre paire de manches. Ensuite, il faut voir que les produits Microsoft sont (en quelque sorte) financ par les administrations du monde entier (car  part quelques exceptions, toutes les utilisent) ce qui leur donne une rentr d'argent norme pour financer la maintenance et l'volution de leurs produits. Chose que n'ont pas les alternatives open-source dans la trs grande majorit. Et enfin, une administration ne travaille jamais en isolation totale et donc si elle change ses outils elle va connaitre des incompatibilits avec les autres administration (format de document, etc...).

En conclusion, une migration isol  peu de chances de russir. Pour que cela marche il faut le faire au moins  la taille d'un pays, sauf que le budget est colossal et le risque et les problmes engendrs par une telle migration sont loin d'tre ngligeable. Et pour finir, ce qui intresse les gens (sauf les idalistes) c'est d'avoir une solution fiable et conomique. A priori rien ne permet de garantir qu'une solution open-source sera plus fiable ou moins chre qu'une solution propritaire Et je pense que la trs grande partie des parties des utilisateurs de LiMux s'en cognaient pas mal d'avoir accs aux sources et ne sont jamais all les voir. Donc au final la seule diffrence fondamentale entre propritaire et open-source vraiment n'a aucune espce d'importance pour 99.999% des gens.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Quitte  avoir un rseau unifi, autant utiliser celui qui est vraiment utilis par les postes serveurs et les postes clients.





 Un RAD de dev de systmes d'exploitation Linux serait trop simple je suppose. Autant vouloir Windows 10 S ou Windows 10 Mobile et le recompiler pour x86...


LiMux

----------


## magatst

> Le libre n'est pas en crise, mais il y a des secteurs ou il n'a jamais vraiment perc et ne percera pas de si tt, voire jamais. Il faut se rendre compte que la plupart des utilisateurs de postes informatiques dans les administrations n'ont utiliss que du Windows. Donc si une administration change d'OS il faut tous les former et gnralement  contre cur, car la prise en main du nouvel OS/outil va provoquer de la frustration. Aussi, se pose la question de la compatibilit. C'est pas parce qu'il y a une alternative open-source a un produit que celle-ci sera 100% compatible avec l'existant. C'est pas gnant pour une administration fraichement cre, mais pour une qui doit exploit des documents des 10 dernires annes c'est une autre paire de manches. Ensuite, il faut voir que les produits Microsoft sont (en quelque sorte) financ par les administrations du monde entier (car  part quelques exceptions, toutes les utilisent) ce qui leur donne une rentr d'argent norme pour financer la maintenance et l'volution de leurs produits. Chose que n'ont pas les alternatives open-source dans la trs grande majorit. Et enfin, une administration ne travaille jamais en isolation totale et donc si elle change ses outils elle va connaitre des incompatibilits avec les autres administration (format de document, etc...).
> 
> En conclusion, une migration isol  peu de chances de russir. Pour que cela marche il faut le faire au moins  la taille d'un pays, sauf que le budget est colossal et le risque et les problmes engendrs par une telle migration sont loin d'tre ngligeable. Et pour finir, ce qui intresse les gens (sauf les idalistes) c'est d'avoir une solution fiable et conomique. A priori rien ne permet de garantir qu'une solution open-source sera plus fiable ou moins chre qu'une solution propritaire Et je pense que la trs grande partie des parties des utilisateurs de LiMux s'en cognaient pas mal d'avoir accs aux sources et ne sont jamais all les voir. Donc au final la seule diffrence fondamentale entre propritaire et open-source vraiment n'a aucune espce d'importance pour 99.999% des gens.


Oui, c'est bien "qu'est-ce que je dis", c'est surtout une question de volont politique.
Mais sachez qu'il a t prouv mainte mainte fois que le priv,  terme est toujours beaucoup plus cher que le "publique".
Quand au problme d'incompatibilit de format et de fichiers c'est de la foutaise bien entretenu pour faire des gros sous ...
Laccs aux sources permets a ceux qui doivent et qui peuvent d'y avoie accs, les autres font confiances  leur expertises...
Le fait de n'y avoir pas accs dans le cadre d'une utilisation d'un service publique et a mon avis irresponsable ...

Oui une solution fiable est conomique ...

Mais qu'attends donc nos politiques pour investir massivement ...
Si c'est tre idaliste alors je suis fier de l'tre ...
Mais a mon avis c'est une question de choix politique.
Pour les libraux c'est sr que les affaires juteuses qui feront d'eux des milliardaires  pas cher sur le dos des populations seront termin ...

Et comme la plupart des dveloppeurs rvent que de trouv le produit qui les rendra riche il est claire que ceux-ci ne font que peu d'effort.
Pire, certain exploitent  outrance (je bois jamais las-bas) les technos dites libres et souvent gratuites pour en tirer les maximum.

D'ailleurs opensource  t crer de toute pice pour contre carr la Gnu/Gpl ...

Pour bricoler souvent avec des distributions Gnu/linux j'ai rarement rencontr d'incompatibilit notoire pour lessentiel des fichiers ...
Mais par contre les divers bureaux Gnu/Linux son moyenageux.
Grosso modo, le monde des devs est referm sur lui-mme et ne s'interresse que trs peu  l'utilisateur lambda et  l'utilisation bureautique.

Dou ce qui est pour moi "la crise du libre" ...
Mais en fait vous avez raison, personne ne veut vraiment d'un os bureautique libre pour tous fonctionnelle et tout et tout du premier clique.
Car les affaires juteuses s'asscheraient ... 

Et oui, pour que a marche il faut le faire  la taille d'un pays ...
Mais qu'attend -t-ont ????

----------


## Aurelien Plazzotta

La dcision de remigrer vers Windows est irrationnelle. Il est vident que les lobbies Microsoft ont influenc les dcideurs. Et comme dit plus haut, la migration vers LiMux tait ds le dpart sabote puisque 13 ans plus tard, 40% des postes ne "devaient" pas tre migrs...  Dbut du dploiement de Windows 10 en 2020, soit 5 ans aprs sa sortie. Fin de la migration en 2023, soit 8 ans aprs la sortie du systme d'exploitation. Microsoft va pouvoir doubler sa facture en maintenance logicielle... D'ailleurs Microsoft a dsormais le mme coeur de mtier que RedHat : ils font leur beurre sur la formation, le support et la maintenance. A croire que l'entreprise dveloppe dlibremment un pitre logiciel pour facturer des prestations lies  l'exploitation du produit.  

EDIT: Correction de la date suite au commentaire de gbegreg (faute de saisie).

----------


## lulu7

soyons srieux 2 minutes... on a besoin ici d'une entreprise de confiance avec de l'expertise mtier, pas de 2-3 barbues insociable.
La ville de Munich  t longue  le comprendre mais elle suit enfin le chemin le plus raisonnable.

Le cloud c'est pas la mode, c'est l'avenir. Les solutions apport par MS rponde  des besoins sur mesure. Plus de flexibilit, plus de souplesse et un budget matris.
cela fait 10ans que Munich dpense des millions dans dans du vent et l'heure des compte tant arriv on redevient raisonnable.

----------


## ddoumeche

> La dcision de remigrer vers Windows est irrationnelle. Il est vident que les lobbies Microsoft ont influenc les dcideurs. Et comme dit plus haut, la migration vers LiMux tait ds le dpart sabote puisque 13 ans plus tard, 40% des postes ne "devaient" pas tre migrs...
> 
> Dbut du dploiement de Windows 10 en 2010, soit 5 ans aprs sa sortie. Fin de la migration en 2023, soit 8 ans aprs la sortie du systme d'exploitation. Microsoft va pouvoir doubler sa facture en maintenance logicielle...
> D'ailleurs Microsoft a dsormais le mme coeur de mtier que RedHat : ils font leur beurre sur la formation, le support et la maintenance. A croire que l'entreprise dveloppe dlibremment un pitre logiciel pour facturer des prestations lies  l'exploitation du produit.


Ou que la DSI de Munich n'a pas convaincu: des dploiements rats de logiciels  grande chelle, cela se voit rgulirement et on n'accuse pas le logiciel gagnant d'avoir influenc les dcideurs. Le simple fait de le dire montre l'amateurisme des libristes. Si au moins Munich avait choisit redhat, ils auraient eu un support srieux derrire.

C'est toujours mieux que de livrer un produit sans assurer la maintenance logicielle comme le font 99% des distributions.

----------


## gbegreg

> Dbut du dploiement de Windows 10 en 2010, soit 5 ans aprs sa sortie.


Euh... je ne comprends pas ta phrase : Windows 10 est sorti en juillet 2015 et Windows 8 en octobre 2012... en 2010 c'tait Windows 7. Alors parler de dploiement de Windows 10 en 2010 et en rajoutant "soit 5 ans aprs sa sortie", je ne comprends pas...

----------


## koyosama

> Oui, c'est bien "qu'est-ce que je dis", c'est surtout une question de volont politique.





> La dcision de remigrer vers Windows est irrationnelle. Il est vident que les lobbies Microsoft ont influenc les dcideurs. Et comme dit plus haut, la migration vers LiMux tait ds le dpart sabote puisque 13 ans plus tard, 40% des postes ne "devaient" pas tre migrs


...  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird:: 

Hey guys, merci de lire l'article original et le gars cite quelque chose de vraiment intressant : 




> "I've never said I'm an expert in IT procurement. But I'm backed by 6,000 co-workers who also aren't satisfied with the performance of the existing systems."


Arrter de dire que ce sont des lobbies quand vous n'tes pas sur place. On a tous travaill dans des grands espaces et on sait tous les utilisateurs  part le mobile, ne sont pas des prcurseurs, des patients, des curieux ou des gens productifs. Il faut juste que cela marche, sans comprendre comment cela marche ou aller plus loin et cela va du bas vers tout en haut. L o je suis qui est quand mme une des grande ville du monde, personne ne sait utiliser excel, quand je dis personne, c'est personne. Alors comment voulez-vous demander des choses compliquer aux gens. 

Je ne sais pas comment expliquer aux gens le concept de design et le concept d'habitude de design. Le design c'est comme  un son au cinma, une fois que l'utilisateur l'a associ c'est trs trs dur de l'enlever. Et je l'ai appris le jour ou j'ai rsolu un bug sur l'interface et je me suis fait taper dessus car ils taient habitu aux bugs.

Non ce ne sont pas les lobbies, non ce ne sont pas forcment les volonts politique, allez discuter sur place et vous verrez par vous-mme. Il faut arrter ce ct nerd. Les logiciels QT, Java et Linux sont juste dprimants pour l'oeil, mme pour moi. Essayez d'aller manger le mme gateau avec le mme dcors de restaurants, vous y arriverez pas. Linux en desktop est pas terrible, pourtant j'ai essay.

----------


## Joky92

Que Linux ne convienne pas  tous les utilisateurs soit mais on peut le personnaliser et le rendre plus attractif, lorsquon voit que certains disent que cest moche, cest  croire quil ne dmarre Windows quavec les thmes. La dcision est politique car la majorit des applications dune ville ou mairie se borne  du simple Office, certains utilisent des fichiers Excel un peu pousss et donc une r-criture de macros qui sont de toutes faons obligatoires aussi entre MS 2010 vers 2016 sinon on a un Excel qui rame  mort. Pour ceux qui sont un peu plus vieux, MS na jamais admis le passage au libre en Allemagne car cela pouvait donner des ides  dautres administrations. Ils ont donc contre-attaquer et vont se servir de cet exemple dans tous les pays Europen. Proche des commerciaux MS et aussi utilisateurs du libre. Je peux vous assurer que lamour de Linux pour Ms est un amour sincre tant que la part de march de celui-ci reste  1*%.

----------


## Zefling

> Proche des commerciaux MS et aussi utilisateurs du libre. Je peux vous assurer que lamour de Linux pour Ms est un amour sincre tant que la part de march de celui-ci reste  1*%.


Sur desktop, parce que si on prend linux dans sont ensemble, ils ont a peu de chose prs 70% des environnements (mobile, serveur, embarqu, etc.)

Personnellement, je trouve Windows moche (avis totalement subjectif) et pas cohrent (surtout dans l'administration systme), mais a doit tre parce que je suis trop habituer  KDE. 4 ans que je trane avec.  ::roll::

----------


## koyosama

> Que Linux ne convienne pas  tous les utilisateurs soit mais on peut le personnaliser et le rendre plus attractif, lorsquon voit que certains disent que cest moche, cest  croire quil ne dmarre Windows quavec les thmes


Apple l'a fait cela marche. L'utilisateur lambda n'a pas forcment de prfrences mais d'habitude. Il faut juste que la communaut se bouge un peu. 
Pour avoir vu les utilisateurs, les gots des dveloppeurs sont assez hors-norme. Pensez qu'on connait l'utilisateur est arrogant. Je n'ai jamais crois un non-dveloppeur aim Linux dans ma vie, que ce soit sur le net ou autre.

J'ai vu des chercheurs utilis Linux une fois  une confrence et il avait l'air vachement lent (j'allais dire aure chose mais je vais me retenir ...) quand lui demande d'ouvrir un document, il est compltement perdu. Quand le gars  ct a mis 2 secondes.
En plus pour une raison que je ne comprends pas et je pense que tout le monde (les non-dveloppeurs merci) a cette image du gars qui se trimballe le mga gros laptop qui date il y a 4 ans. Alors que des des PC linux sont sorti chez dell et d'autres constructeurs. Et cette image me hante. Linux il faut pas le rendre attractif que dans l'OS mais partout et les dveloppeurs ne le comprennent pas alors que Microsoft et Apple l'ont compris.

Les gens quand ils vont vendre des basket merdiques, ils les donnent  des gens cools. C'est comme beats. ils n'avaient pas un design de ouf. Apple a chaque fois qu'il annonce un nouvel Iphone, ils nous prennent pour des cons et a marche. L'utilisateur il faut le prendre par la main. C'est pour sa que les framework front comme Angular et React sont populaires, surtout pour le mobile, ils donnent impression de vitesse et fluidit.

Surtout que vous voyez pas mais quand tu utilises Linux Desktop, les pop-up ferment trop tt, comme une MP3 il faut laisser l'oeil respir un peu. Il faut lui donner la mme impression qu'un jeu vido qui donne cette air design et futuriste. C'est con mais l'UI c'est tout un art. Et j'ai l'impression que depuis des annes Linux ne l'a pas compris. Steve Jobs avait dit que chaque petit detail fait la difference, le son quand l'allume, le son quand tu cliques, la vitesse quand tu dfile la souris, le font, ... Et cela fait comment tu fais rester un utilisateur.

C'est pas que l'OS qu'il faut changer, c'est son marketing et son image.

Posez-vous cette question pourquoi vous achetez ce tee-shirt et pas un autre, alors que un tee-shirt fait son job. Un tee-shirt est un tee-shirt aprs tout. C'est du marketing c'est tout.

----------


## Invit

Heu... je croyais qu'on parlait d'un outil de travail donc quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ce que l'esthtique vient faire dans la discussion ?
Vous trouvez que les terminaux des caissiers/caissires de supermarch ont une jolie interface ?
Vous croyez qu'un salari du BTP choisit la couleur de son tractopelle ?

----------


## koyosama

> Heu... je croyais qu'on parlait d'un outil de travail donc quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ce que l'esthtique vient faire dans la discussion ?
> Vous trouvez que les terminaux des caissiers/caissires de supermarch ont une jolie interface ?
> Vous croyez qu'un salari du BTP choisit la couleur de son tractopelle ?


Dans le sens le salari est le l'outils. Le client choisit le salari. Vu toutes les discrminations que j'ai vu ou entendu parl est OUI. Dsol de le dire, mais c'est comme a. La preuve c'est que tu vois des reparotages sur les travailleurs du BTP des fois sur les chaines de tl. 

Little a carment changer toutes sont enseigne dans le monde entier, il y a mme un documentaire dessus pour faire en sorte de faire venir le client et pourtant les produits et les matires premire sont les mmes.
En anglettere, mme en France, on commence  remplacer le caissier par une caisse automatique donc l'interface va aussi changer. Tu peux lire toutes les detailes de la culture comment se comporter avec les clients dans un supermarch au Japon. 

Aprs je suis d'accord l'outils change pas. Mon point de vue, c'est qu'un utilisateur c'est con. Il regarde des valeurs qui sont pas propre.

J'ai vu ce genre de truc en France :
Le gars aime son Windows XP alors qu'il y a des scurit et Windows 10 fait la mme chose et la mise  jour vers cette OS gratuitLes expert IT (dveloppeurs) m'on sortis que des conneries sur UAC, ils aiment avoir root et sudo sur Linux mais sur Windows ils dsactivent compltement l'UAC parce que c'est si dur de cliquer "oui" (c'est quoi si c'est pas de l'esthtique)Les dveloppeurs sous linux vont faire la mise  jour de leur OS tous les jours en ouvrant le terminal alors que l'utilisateur Windows va non seulement dsactiver les mises ou aller de lui-mme les faire

Mme pour les soi-disant expert que vous tes sur ce forum, tous confondu, vous tes tomb dans le pige de l'annerie. J'ai vu des gens experts me sortir qu'il avaient mis  jour leur driver et pourtant non, je suis venu, j'ai vu et j'ai rgle leur problme de laptop. 

Vous croyez que le packaging n'est pas important pourtant on arrive toujours au point que le dveloppeur c'est une sous-merde quand il fait march 80% de la companie. 
Aussi dbile soi-t-il la psychologie de consomation et d'utilisation est li au valeur humaine. La preuve est l'article du fork sur github pour dire qu'on a une proportion de code inutile. La prfrence, la customisation, pourquoi vous mettez des stickers ringards sur vos macs et portable pour soi-disant dire que vous avez t  un meetup ou soi-disant save utiliser une technologie.

J'ai vu un expert IT avec 20 ans d'experiences me sortir qu'ils savient utilis react JS avec redux et companie qui est rare pour une personne de son ge (c'est de la discriminatione et j'assume ...) alors qu'il utilise word comme une todolist pourtant il a mac avec une application reminder.

La valeur humaine est propre  lui et croire que tu vas obliger les gens  utiliser une logiciel contre leur gr, est la prtention qu'on connait l'humain, le design thinking. Et c'est pour a que le commercial a le dessus en France.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Cette affaire sent la collusion  plein nez.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Il semblerait que la "portabilit" des informations "d'un serveur  l'autre" ne soit en rien un problme. En plus ils ont le temps de dvelopper si besoin est.
En fait  par GUI et "mise en forme des documents" rares sont les services qui aurait besoin de puissances de calcules levs par exemple ou mme qui verront du changement. La police National peut-tre, la police municipale pas sre (en parallle sur le principe avec la France)...

----------


## lulu7

> Heu... je croyais qu'on parlait d'un outil de travail donc quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ce que l'esthtique vient faire dans la discussion ?
> Vous trouvez que les terminaux des caissiers/caissires de supermarch ont une jolie interface ?
> Vous croyez qu'un salari du BTP choisit la couleur de son tractopelle ?


le design est important dans l'informatique. C'est ce qu'il vas donner envie ou pas d'utiliser l'outil.

Typiquement a choisir je prfre macOS qu'une mochet sous LXDE.... et tous les pros serons d'accord avec moi. Y'a plus de mac dans le monde pro que de bouse sous lxde/kde/gnome/unity...

Vous vous tes jamais demand pourquoi sous linux ont installe jamais de serveur graphique ? ben vous avez la rponse.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

C'est vrai que lorsque le ct technique est laiss en discrtion, personne hormis nous demanderons  en savoir plus (comme des dbogueurs).
Pourtant, je prsume que le passage de Windows NT4 vers Windows 2000 ou de Windows 98 vers Windows XP font apparaitre des modifications HW (16 bits/32bits par exemple) et SW (drivers par exemple). Les "kits" de dev n'ont pas forcment eux besoins de changer... Comme pour porter une application vers Android, l je pense bien qu'il le faudra (surtout GUI)...

Mme avoir une vielle distribution Linux sur un vieux poste est vit, car bien souvent le dveloppeur  chang d'entreprise ou est mort en laissant un truc que personne connait vraiment, que la nouvelle gnration ne souhaite pas dcouvrir et en cas de problme ou changement pas mal de choses sont compromises. L'volution technique dans certaines entreprises est bien plus rapide bien souvent.

----------


## Invit

> le design est important dans l'informatique. C'est ce qu'il vas donner envie ou pas d'utiliser l'outil.
> 
> Typiquement a choisir je prfre macOS qu'une mochet sous LXDE.... et tous les pros serons d'accord avec moi. Y'a plus de mac dans le monde pro que de bouse sous lxde/kde/gnome/unity...
> 
> Vous vous tes jamais demand pourquoi sous linux ont installe jamais de serveur graphique ? ben vous avez la rponse.


Dans ce cas, pourquoi Munich n'est pas pass sur Mac ?

----------


## blbird

> Les expert IT (dveloppeurs) m'on sortis que des conneries sur UAC, ils aiment avoir root et sudo sur Linux mais sur Windows ils dsactivent compltement l'UAC parce que c'est si dur de cliquer "oui" (c'est quoi si c'est pas de l'esthtique) 
> 
> Mme pour les soi-disant expert que vous tes sur ce forum, tous confondu, vous tes tomb dans le pige de l'annerie. J'ai vu des gens experts me sortir qu'il avaient mis  jour leur driver et pourtant non, je suis venu, j'ai vu et j'ai rgle leur problme de laptop. 
> 
> J'ai vu un expert IT avec 20 ans d'experiences me sortir qu'ils savient utilis react JS avec redux et companie qui est rare pour une personne de son ge (c'est de la discriminatione et j'assume ...) alors qu'il utilise word comme une todolist pourtant il a mac avec une application reminder.


Tu m'as l'air d'avoir une dent contre ceux que tu nommes les "experts" dit-donc. Etonnant, car tu sembles chercher  nous montrer que tu es meilleur qu'eux, ce qui ferait de toi un "super-expert", et donc, selon tes dires, quelqu'un qui tombe dans le pige de la "super-annerie"?  :;): 




> Dans ce cas, pourquoi Munich n'est pas pass sur Mac ?


Je pense car une bonne partie de leurs logiciels utiliss, qui les obligeait semble-t-il  garder un bon pourcentage de machines sous Windows, ne tournent certainement pas dessus. Et puis Mac, c'est Apple, pas beaucoup mieux que l'autre gant Microsoft concernant la vie prive et tout le reste qu'on critique tant sur ce forum, non?



> Typiquement a choisir je prfre macOS qu'une  mochet sous LXDE.... et tous les pros serons d'accord avec moi. Y'a  plus de mac dans le monde pro que de bouse sous  lxde/kde/gnome/unity...


T'as pas l'impression d'exagrer un peu l quand mme? Les toutes dernires grandes distribution Linux ont bien progress dans leur interface globalement.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Vous trouvez que les terminaux des caissiers/caissires de supermarch ont une jolie interface ?


C'est un progiciel dans une environnement systme embarqu la plus part du temps. Donc trs spcialis mme ci un "ERP ou bases de donnes" peut tre derrire en matire de gestion d'informations (GUI aussi si HTML, JAVA, JAVASCRIPT et autres frameworks s'en mle).

Donc fonctionnelle avant d'tre esthtique. Mais surtout trs pur (mot cl des boutons graphiques et autres menus/options intuitifs).

Le besoin d'une avalanche de couleurs est parfois le rouge pour montrer une erreur ou impossibilit...

Donc terminaux en 32 bits et serveurs en 64 bits. Les terminaux peuvent mme passer  16 bits en restant comme avant RISC ou ARM ou x86 et autres...
Aucun problme rseau majeur ou insurmontable, mme avec IPv6.
Windows (hors serveur), MacOS, iOS, Android, Linux et les autres n'ont pas vraiment le choix.
Les finesses des circuits imprims en sont o ?
Mme question pour les pupitres...

----------


## lulu7

> Dans ce cas, pourquoi Munich n'est pas pass sur Mac ?


parce quelle est pass/repass  Windows qui lui aussi offre un environnement d'exploitation professionnel.

Windows (Microsoft) offre surtout plthore de service aidant  la productivit des administrations, on a parl tout a l'heure du cloud azure par exemple... faut suivre un peu.




> T'as pas l'impression d'exagrer un peu l quand mme? Les toutes dernires grandes distribution Linux ont bien progress dans leur interface globalement.


Non c'est toujours des interfaces incohrente pleines de bugs.

----------


## blbird

> Non c'est toujours des interfaces incohrente pleines de bugs.


Tu peux prciser? Il y a aussi des incohrences sur Windows et pleins de bugs.

----------


## Invit

> Windows (Microsoft) offre surtout plthore de service aidant  la productivit des administrations, on a parl tout a l'heure du cloud azure par exemple... faut suivre un peu..


Sauf que l'intrt du cloud, c'est aussi d'tre utilisable principalement via un navigateur web, donc sur windows, mac et linux.
Et il n'y a pas que microsoft qui propose du cloud, il y a aussi amazon, google, etc...
Pour les postes clients sous windows, l'article invoque un problme de drivers et de compatibilit.
Faut suivre un peu...

----------


## magatst

> ... 
> 
> Hey guys, merci de lire l'article original et le gars cite quelque chose de vraiment intressant : 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrter de dire que ce sont des lobbies quand vous n'tes pas sur place. On a tous travaill dans des grands espaces et on sait tous les utilisateurs  part le mobile, ne sont pas des prcurseurs, des patients, des curieux ou des gens productifs. Il faut juste que cela marche, sans comprendre comment cela marche ou aller plus loin et cela va du bas vers tout en haut. L o je suis qui est quand mme une des grande ville du monde, personne ne sait utiliser excel, quand je dis personne, c'est personne. Alors comment voulez-vous demander des choses compliquer aux gens. 
> 
> Je ne sais pas comment expliquer aux gens le concept de design et le concept d'habitude de design. Le design c'est comme  un son au cinma, une fois que l'utilisateur l'a associ c'est trs trs dur de l'enlever. Et je l'ai appris le jour ou j'ai rsolu un bug sur l'interface et je me suis fait taper dessus car ils taient habitu aux bugs.
> ...



6000 collgues sur combien ... LoL ...l'article n'a pas mis de pourcentage l ... bizarre ... ;-)

De plus personnellement je n'ai pas parl de Lobbies ...

De plus je pense que windows 10 et bien plus perturbant pour l'il que KDE.
Et d'ailleurs si comme vous le dites personnes n'utilise excel alors l'argument de la compatibilit tombe  l'eau !

Non, c'est bien une histoire dintrt public prive.

Maintenant sur un parc de machine vieillissant, le problme est que l'a communaut du libre a la fcheuse tendance, comme la communaut du privatif, a laiss tomber bien facilement les anciennes plateformes, et l! oui je suis d'accord. Le libre d'y a quelques annes a une relle sale gueule. (Debian abandonne le 32bit, arch aussi etc ...)

Mais windows 10ne s'intallera pas mieux sur ces veilles machines ... et donc elles seront toujours sous 7, 8, voir windows 95 quand c'est pas windows 3.1 ... LoL

Non, il faut que les services publiques investissent massivement dans un os libre et garanti sur du long terme .

Simplement en embauchant des dveloppeurs en masses pour fabriqu le bouzin.
Comme cela a t fait pour le train, le tlphone, llectricit, l'eau, etc...

La solution est purement politique ...
La privatisation des bien communs prouvent chaque jour un peu plus que cela ne marche pas et cr juste de lincompatibilit par souci de prserver une rente.

Mais bon, on ne va clairement pas dans la bonne direction  mon avis ...
D'ailleurs le chiffre de devs au chmage ou en grande prcarit ne cesse d'augmenter malgr la demande est la hausse quasi permanente des bnfices engendrs par lindustrie informatique international ...
Y'a pas comme un schisme l ... rflchissez-y dix secondes ...

----------


## lulu7

> Sauf que l'intrt du cloud, c'est aussi d'tre utilisable principalement via un navigateur web, donc sur windows, mac et linux.
> Et il n'y a pas que microsoft qui propose du cloud, il y a aussi amazon, google, etc...
> Pour les postes clients sous windows, l'article invoque un problme de drivers et de compatibilit.
> Faut suivre un peu...


On parle surtout de cloud hybride, pouvant interagir avec l'os. Hors aucune entreprise ne sembte  dvelopper ces outils sous linux, se serait une parte de temps.
On parle de travail collaboratif (office 365, Skype entreprise/Lync,...) principalement.

Il faut pas voir que l'os. Les pro on besoin d'un cosystme fonctionnel et cohrent, ce que n'a videment pas Linux dans ces domaines.
Aucun commercial ne fait ces prsentation avec impress par exemple, c'est se bercer d'illusion que croire que Libre Office est au meme niveau que powerpoint par exemple.
Les pro ont aussi besoins d'outils spcifique dvelopp exclusivement sous Windows/Mac (Photoshop, Sphynx, C4D...) les outils ddia  la CAO...

Bref faut penser cosystme pas miro kernel.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Pourquoi tant d'agressivit pour un systme qui selon toi est nul et trs marginal ? 

Si Windows te convient : C'est parfait, pour ma part, je n'y vois aucun problme. Par contre, c'est pas parce que LiMux est stopp que a change quoi que ce soit, c'est juste un piphnomne. Et pour le Cloud, si ton vux le plus cher est de faire une confiance aveugle en quelques fournisseurs stockant tes donnes ont ne sait pas o ni comment, c'est pas non plus mon problme. Pour ma part, mes donnes sont  moi et elles le resteront aussi longtemps que je pourrais les garder.

----------


## marsupial

Et surtout payer 89 millions de migration pour finir en Cloud  ::aie::

----------


## koyosama

> Tu m'as l'air d'avoir une dent contre ceux que tu nommes les "experts" dit-donc. Etonnant, car tu sembles chercher  nous montrer que tu es meilleur qu'eux, ce qui ferait de toi un "super-expert", et donc, selon tes dires, quelqu'un qui tombe dans le pige de la "super-annerie"?


C'est juste que j'en a marre d'entendre les meme excuse sur ce forum sur pourquoi linux est impopulaire. Je viens ici avec une ide qui disrupt vos conscience qu'on arrte qui est soi-disant ingenierie alors qu'il l'est pas. Le pire c'est que l'ide ne vient pas de moi. Quand je lis les postes prcdent, les politiques sont en fautes, comme ci les utilisateurs c'est vous. Et se croire qu'on est l'utilisateur, je l'ai vu trop souvent et mme chez les meilleurs. Si ce sujet revient presque tous les mois, cela veut dire qu'on part tous  ct et que le problme n'a pas t rsolu. Surtout qu'on carte le commentaire o 6000 personnes n'est pas d'accord c'est du dni complet, on peut appeler cela du fake news. 

Pour faire de l'Open data avec les donnes des villes du canada, tous ce qui est li au budget d'une administration, cela me touche particulirement.

Je suis sr, je scanne ce site, je trouve les mme personnes, les mme discussion pour sortir les mme symptme et solutions alors qu'on pourrait penser diffrement. 

*Je n'ai pas  tre dsol pour penser diffrement.*. Ce sujet comme tous les autres, il est tomb 1001 fois sur ce site. Comme dans un dbat politique, les phrases choques entre plus facilement, je n'ai rien invent, je l'ai piqu  mon commercial.

----------


## koyosama

> De plus je pense que windows 10 et bien plus perturbant pour l'il que KDE.
> Et d'ailleurs si comme vous le dites personnes n'utilise excel alors l'argument de la compatibilit tombe  l'eau !


Premire fois que je vois un gars me dire que KDE c'est beau.  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
Dis toi qu'un utilisateur c'est quelqu'un voit l'cran de son portable toute la journe, il va enregistrer toute la journe certain caracteristique design et les caractristique d'un mauvais design.




> La solution est purement politique ...


Comme dit dans le film Star Trek, "C'est pas moi, c'est toi, c'est forcment toi". J'ai vu les vu les utilisateurs rls, aprs vu les nouveaux design. C'est pas diffrent d'un bordelique qui sait o chercher ces cls.
Tu ne dtruis pas une habitude comme a. Mme chez les meilleurs le changement passe mal, mme avec les meilleurs arguments du monde et c'est pas moi qui le dit.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Dans ce cas, pourquoi Munich n'est pas pass sur Mac ?


Honntement, je pense que les utilisateurs auraient adors. Mais il aurait quand mme fallut un sacr effort de formation derrire. Nous avons un site o ils sont entirement sous Mac, notre DSI est impressionne mais c'est uniquement parce qu'ils sont autonomes. Si nous les reprenions, ils migreraient tous sous Windows dans les 15 jours, comme cela fut avec avec notre site belge..




> De plus je pense que windows 10 et bien plus perturbant pour l'il que KDE.
> Et d'ailleurs si comme vous le dites personnes n'utilise excel alors l'argument de la compatibilit tombe  l'eau !


Possiblement. Mais l'utilisateur n'a pas KDE chez lui et donc il n'est pas perdu en arrivant au boulot ni dmoralis parce qu'il ne peut pas se perfectionner chez lui.

Si les libristes veulent s'imposer, il doivent le faire dans suprieur,  commencer par les facs de gestion et de science: ils doivent viser la DSI et les dcisionnaires. Mme si personnellement, je doute qu'ils y arrivent, car de mon point de vue, il n'y a pas vraiment de rflexion stratgique: c'est une arme en ordre disperse. 




> Non, il faut que les services publiques investissent massivement dans un os libre et garanti sur du long terme.
> 
> Simplement en embauchant des dveloppeurs en masses pour fabriqu le bouzin.
> Comme cela a t fait pour le train, le tlphone, llectricit, l'eau, etc...
> 
> La solution est purement politique ...


Garanti.. par qui ? il faut vendre du support technique et seul Redhat fait cela.
Et le bousin existe dj, il n'y a pas besoin de dveloppeurs hormis pour les travaux d'intgrations ou quelques adaptation de progiciel.

La solution est purement logistique... on achte pas un parc de voitures peu chres que personne n'est homologu  rparer. C'est le problme du GPL.

Ceci dit, j'espre que ce gros revers va inciter les libristes  avoir une rflexion de fond sur le Corporate Linux: la comptition est saine et Windows s'endort sur ses lauriers alors qu'Oracle dclare forfait, c'est le moment d'en profiter.
En intgrant les applications .Net sur les bureaux Linux ?

----------


## lulu7

> Ceci dit, j'espre que ce gros revers va inciter les libristes  avoir une rflexion de fond sur le Corporate Linux: la comptition est saine et Windows s'endort sur ses lauriers alors qu'Oracle dclare forfait, c'est le moment d'en profiter.
> En intgrant les applications .Net sur les bureaux Linux ?


c'est exactement cela. Linux fait office d'amateurisme en entreprise. Pour peu que tu ait un problme c'est dmerde toi au bon vouloir de la communaut (quand je dis communaut c'est un euphmisme hein, dans la pratique la communaut c'est le cercle trs prive du chef Linus (que personne ne doit critiquer).

Linux a besoin de commerciaux, de logistique et de courtoisie mais pas de plus de dev.

----------


## ddoumeche

> c'est exactement cela. Linux fait office d'amateurisme en entreprise. Pour peu que tu ait un problme c'est dmerde toi au bon vouloir de la communaut (quand je dis communaut c'est un euphmisme hein, dans la pratique la communaut c'est le cercle trs prive du chef Linus (que personne ne doit critiquer).
> 
> Linux a besoin de commerciaux, de logistique et de courtoisie mais pas de plus de dev.


Linux a besoin de plus de professionnalisme et de moins de radicaux. Ceci dit, le chef Linux est tyrannique sur les choix techniques mais pas sur la gouvernance

Entretemps, j'ai dcouvert Suse Entreprise 12 qui semble avoir de bon echos (?):  https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=sle

----------


## Gabrieel

> Dans ce cas, pourquoi Munich n'est pas pass sur Mac ?


euh le cout? AMHA mise a part pour access ou quelques rare soft je pense que c'est la seule raison qui existe de ne pas passer sur un mac: c'est beau, c'est simple et a marche.

----------


## Gabrieel

> Linux a besoin de plus de professionnalisme et de moins de radicaux. Ceci dit, le chef Linux est tyrannique sur les choix techniques mais pas sur la gouvernance
> 
> Entretemps, j'ai dcouvert Suse Entreprise 12 qui semble avoir de bon echos (?):  https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=sle


euh non: il s'agit d'une distrib tourn server. 

encore une fois Linux n'a AUCUN probleme cot server. ici la discussion est sur le desktop. et la Linux Rame, mme Android qui est venu par aprs et qui se base sur linux a une bien meilleur ergonomie simplicit et une efficacit que Linux est loin d'avoir

un exemple bete. en Belgique on a un un Wifi partage chez l'oprateur Proximus . le principe est le suivant: tu es abonn chez proximus partout ou il y a un modem proximus tu peux t'y connecter via proximusfon et ton abonnement.  tu te connectes soit par une page web ou via proximus_autofon tu enregistre une fois tes identifiants et a se connecte tous seul. sur mon mac evidement a marchait sans problme, sur smartphone et ma tablette a marche aussi tout seul evidement sur linux ....

----------


## ddoumeche

> euh non: il s'agit d'une distrib tourn server. 
> 
> encore une fois Linux n'a AUCUN probleme cot server. ici la discussion est sur le desktop. et la Linux Rame, mme Android qui est venu par aprs et qui se base sur linux a une bien meilleur ergonomie simplicit et une efficacit que Linux est loin d'avoir
> 
> un exemple bete. en Belgique on a un un Wifi partage chez l'oprateur Proximus . le principe est le suivant: tu es abonn chez proximus partout ou il y a un modem proximus tu peux t'y connecter via proximusfon et ton abonnement.  tu te connectes soit par une page web ou via proximus_autofon tu enregistre une fois tes identifiants et a se connecte tous seul. sur mon mac evidement a marchait sans problme, sur smartphone et ma tablette a marche aussi tout seul evidement sur linux ....


Merci mais j'ai suivi la conversation: il y a une version Desktop  100$/an.

Et pourquoi cela ne marche pas sous Linux, Chrome n'est pas install dessus ou Firefox n'est pas  jour ?

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> euh non: il s'agit d'une distrib tourn server...


Sauf que la distribution OpenSUSE LEAP distribue reprend absolument tous les lments intressants de la distribution Pro (Server ou Desktop). Maintenant, seuls les vieux de la vieille de SuSE peuvent le savoir.

Je ne cherche  convertir personne, simplement, j'explique de temps en temps pourquoi je reste fidle  cette distribution, mme si elle reste beaucoup plus discrte que la distribution Ubuntu. Pour moi, la meilleure configuration du monde est celle qui me convient. Et si j'tais le seul au monde dans ce cas, a ne changerais absolument rien.

----------


## el_slapper

> d accord avec le dernier commentaire. Il faut se tourner vers l'avenir et l'avenir c'est le *client lger* et les apps dployer dans le cloud.
> (.../...)


Bon, alors dis-moi : pour le poste client, si tout est en client lger, qu'est-ce que a change d'avoir un Linux ou un windows? Parceque bon, les navigateurs, ils tournent un peu partout, hein...

Tant qu'on fait du client lourd, la distinction est importante(d'ou le choix de la gendarmerie de se tourner vers linux, plateforme naturelle pour leurs formats de donnes libres et donc prennes). Mais pour du client lger? Que les serveurs soient sous Windows n'empche pas de garder des clients Linux. C'est certes le contraire du cas habituel(tous nos clients _sauf un_ ont des clients windows et un serveur linux), mais a n'a rien d'impossible ou de dconnant, sur du client lger.

----------


## GordonFreeman

> Bon, alors dis-moi : pour le poste client, si tout est en client lger, qu'est-ce que a change d'avoir un Linux ou un windows? Parceque bon, les navigateurs, ils tournent un peu partout, hein...
> 
> Tant qu'on fait du client lourd, la distinction est importante(d'ou le choix de la gendarmerie de se tourner vers linux, plateforme naturelle pour leurs formats de donnes libres et donc prennes). Mais pour du client lger? Que les serveurs soient sous Windows n'empche pas de garder des clients Linux. C'est certes le contraire du cas habituel(tous nos clients _sauf un_ ont des clients windows et un serveur linux), mais a n'a rien d'impossible ou de dconnant, sur du client lger.


 ::ptdr:: 
Mais c'est exactement a, je crois que tu as mis le doigt ou il fallait!
Et du coup un 'bte terminal' ferait l'affaire dans 90% des cas j'imagine.
-> raison de plus pour ne pas payer de licence  :;): 
Pour ce qui est du cloud (_buzzword du moment_), c'est clair que a  surement un grand avenir... Mais dans un cloud priv pour ce qui est des entreprises et en tout cas pas dans un cloud hberg dans un pays laxiste ou intrusif au niveau des donns prives.

----------


## marsupial

> Et surtout payer 89 millions de migration pour finir en Cloud


C'est bien ce que signifie mon post. Microsoft n'est pas un pays mais est le premier collaborateurs de tout l'it avec la NSA.
Bravo l'enfilade.
Alors que je trouvais que Munich avait bien jou le coup.

----------


## loufab

> accder  une large gamme dapplications ;
> faciliter linteroprabilit avec les autres plateformes ;
> bnficier dun support constant ;
> rduire les cots ;
> se librer des  vendor lock-in .


Je pense qu'au del de la guguerre 'libre/pas libre' les arguments sont clairs.
Seuls les jusqu'auboutistes et autre intgriste du libre nient la ralit.
Le plus marrant dans l'histoire c'est le "vendor lock-in" c'est comme du libre mais pas libre du tout.  ::ptdr:: 

L'histoire est peuple de belles choses... sur le papier. Le libre semble en prendre le chemin et c'est dommage.

----------


## liberforce

lulu7, arrte avec cette vision cule et biaise de Linux et son cosystme...




> Linux fait office d'amateurisme en entreprise.


Ah oui, j'imagine, vu la quantit d'amateurs qui l'utilisent... Les serveurs Google ? Les tlphones Android ? Ma tl LG ? Ma box Free ? Les 500 plus gros supercalculateurs ? Les automates de rechargement de passes Navigo de la RATP ? Les clients chez qui je suis pass depuis les 10 dernires annes ? Ah, tu parlais peut tre des desktop (c'est pas clair, tu parles de Linux aprs). Oui le desktop n'a pas perc, est-ce que c'est parce qu'il est mauvais et moins intuitif qu'un desktop Windows ? Non, c'est juste la force de l'inertie du systme que tu as appris en premier. Les gens sont habitus  du Windows alors on leur donne du Windows. Il y a mieux ailleurs ? Pas grave, on leur donne du Windows.




> Pour peu que tu ait un problme c'est dmerde toi au bon vouloir de la communaut (quand je dis communaut c'est un euphmisme hein, dans la pratique la communaut c'est le cercle trs prive du chef Linus (que personne ne doit critiquer).


Bin dans le monde propritaire si tu veux du support, il est payant. L tu as une partie de support gratuit fourni par la communaut, si a ne te suffit pas, il y a des SSLL (Socits de Services en Logiciel Libre) qui fournissent du support payant.
Quant au fait que Linus ne doit pas tre critiqu, quelle farce ! Il critique les autres, et je te prie de croire que les autres ne se privent pas non plus. 




> Linux a besoin de commerciaux, de logistique et de courtoisie mais pas de plus de dev.


Vu ce ton arrogant et condescendant, je ne suis pas sr que tu sois  mme de donner des leons de courtoisie  qui que ce soit.




> On parle surtout de cloud hybride, pouvant interagir avec l'os. Hors aucune entreprise ne sembte  dvelopper ces outils sous linux, se serait une parte de temps.
> On parle de travail collaboratif (office 365, Skype entreprise/Lync,...) principalement.


C'est sr, office365, skype et lync c'est des technos trs neutres... Dont le prolme du logiciel libre c'est que les dveloppeurs de logiciels propritaires ne dveloppent pas assez pour Linux ? Merci d'enfoncer des portes ouvertes !




> Il faut pas voir que l'os. Les pro on besoin d'un cosystme fonctionnel et cohrent, ce que n'a videment pas Linux dans ces domaines.


C'est sr, l'cosystme Windows est d'une cohrence absolue... wait.




> Aucun commercial ne fait ces prsentation avec impress par exemple, c'est se bercer d'illusion que croire que Libre Office est au meme niveau que powerpoint par exemple.


Le commercial fait ses prsentations avec Powerpoint, pas parce que c'est le meilleur outil, mais parce que c'est le seul qu'on s'est donn la peine de lui enseigner. Parce que tout le monde autour de lui fait pareil, alors c'est plus simple. Parce qu' l'cole il y a avait des partenariats avec Microsoft et qu'il avait sa licence pas cher ou l'avait pirate. Il y a plein de gens qui ne savent pas tirer 10% des outils qu'ils utilisent, on va pas me faire croire que tous les commerciaux sont des power users Powerpoint. Ou alors toutes les secrtaires seraient des power users Word, et quand je vois que pas un template de document qu'on m'a envoy ces 10 dernires annes ne faisait une utilisation convenable des styles et de l'indentation, j'ai de gros doutes.




> Les pro ont aussi besoins d'outils spcifique dvelopp exclusivement sous Windows/Mac (Photoshop, Sphynx, C4D...) les outils ddia  la CAO...


Mme photoshop pousse  leur produit cloud. Impossible d'acheter le produit seul, tout est sur abonnement. Ce n'est pas parce que Windows et MacOS sont les meilleures plate-formes, ce sont justes des raisons historiques. Ma nice a fait des tudes de graphisme. Est-ce qu'on lui a appris  utiliser un logiciel de retouche d'image ? Non, on lui a appris  utiliser Photoshop.  utiliser Word au point qu'elle et sa mre on rachet une licence alors qu'elle ont LibreOffice install depuis 5 ans sur leurs machines. C'est juste le rflexe pavlovien: les produits que tu connais, passe  la caisse. Pas grave si d'autres produits conviennent aussi.

Quant  ton avis sur les distributions Linux:



> c'est toujours des interfaces incohrente pleines de bugs.


C'est bien connu, Windows a une interface trs homogne, avec pas du tout de problmes d'intgration du look des applications  l'environnement, et est exempt de bugs... Quelle farce. Windows Defender qui prend 100% des entres/sorties sur Windows 10 (vu sur 3 machines), les mises  jour qui prennent des heures et o il ne redmarre pas pour les finir histoire que tu sois oblig d'attendre la fin de la premire salve pour redmarrer manuellement. Des fentres d'applications systme Microsoft o tu ne peux toujours pas en 2017 sur ton cran 21 pouces largir un champ texte pour voir plus de contenu parce que c'est une merde faite en Win32 ou en MFC avec du layout fixe... L'cran d'accueil Mtro qui te harcle de pubs pour un truc que t'as achet... J'ai un hybride sous Windows depuis 1an  que j'ai eu la flemme de passer sous Linux, h bin a m'avait pas manqu !

Dire aussi que Linux fait pas de Cloud... Non mais all quoi ?
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenStack

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Bon, alors dis-moi : pour le poste client, si  tout est en client lger, qu'est-ce que a change d'avoir un Linux ou un  windows? Parceque bon, les navigateurs, ils tournent un peu partout,  hein...[...]


Mon avis pas pro est la capacit en Ko ou Mo  ou Go pour dire que c'est lourds... Mon avis pro se base sur la  portabilit d'un matriel  l'autre sachant que tous les PC dans une  entreprise n'ont pas forcment la mme gnration de CPU/GPU/HDD/CM ou  encore les mmes marques ou techno. Donc Windows et Linux, noyaux  (kernel) lourds, complexe et polyvalent (temps rel, etc...).

 Il  y a que dans le jeu vido (textures/sons) / production cinmatographique / etc... que  les deux aspects suivent la mme direction en matire de "lourds"... les consoles de jeux tant un aspect trs particulier et les kits de dev encore plus...

Raspberry PI... La seule chose de bien et bon dans tous les cas (surtout avec un bon mulateur  ::mrgreen:: )...

Donc les vrais systmes embarqus c'est lger, mais c'est souvent ddi  un support HW. Mme changer un cran 1080p par un cran 4k peut prsenter des anomalies comme seulement une parti de l'cran qui est utilis en 4k, 1920x1080 pixels sur les 3840x2160 pixels (bord teint)...

Sinon les bogues graphique d'on lulu7 parle, j'en ai connu aussi, mais c'tait avant, il y a 15 ans... Maintenant il s'agit uniquement de l'application qui donne de mauvaise information concernant son interface...

----------


## Mat.M

> On parle surtout de cloud hybride, pouvant interagir avec l'os. Hors aucune entreprise ne sembte  dvelopper ces outils sous linux, se serait une parte de temps.


perte de temps..a c'est trs discutable..
c'est pas parce qu'on achte ou loue une solution informatique toute faite que c'est la panace, que a soit la solution adapte  tous les problmatiques de l'entreprise et que par consquent cela fasse gagner du temps 
euuh vous avez dit ERP ?  ::aie::  j'ai boss en entreprise avec des ERP par exemple c'est cens tout faire, mme le caf et pourtant il faut faire des tonnes de paramtrages pour que a sorte des lignes de compta




> Bref faut penser cosystme pas miro kernel.


les micro-kernels c'est une chose a correspond  un besoin en systmes d'exploitation trs ractif et temps critique...
ensuite pour ce qui est des "cosystmes" l a devient construire des usines--gaz l o un simple document sous Open Office ou Ms Office suffirait ( comme a je mets tout le monde d'accord )




> Il faut pas voir que l'os. Les pro on besoin d'un cosystme fonctionnel et cohrent, ce que n'a videment pas Linux dans ces domaines.


d'accord mais la critique que je fais  ces outils "pro" c'est qu'il ya  des tonnes de fonctionnalits parfois inutiles

----------


## Orionss

C'est incroyable... Dans le domaine de l'administration, Linux dispose de tous les outils dont on pourrait avoir besoin, mais non, on choisit encore les solutions MS.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Microsoft n'est pas un pays mais est le premier collaborateurs de tout l'it avec la NSA.


L'IA ou l'assistant personnel peut tre un profileur (police scientifique)?
Manquerait plus que "construire" une IA sur le profil de quelqu'un puisse suffire  rvler des crimes et avoir des aveux post mortem...

----------


## Invit

> C'est incroyable... Dans le domaine de l'administration, Linux dispose de tous les outils dont on pourrait avoir besoin, mais non, on choisit encore les solutions MS.


Sauf Active Directory pour la gestion des comptes, droits, lecteurs rseaux...  ::oops::

----------


## loufab

C'est interressant de voir que tout le monde se focalise sur son petit univers, l'informatique, l'administration des systmes... mais que personne ne pensent aux logiciels dont l'utilisateur  besoin.

Vous pensez que le DA ou le RRH en a quelque chose  foutre de savoir si les postes vont bien tre administrs et par quels outils, libre ou pas. Eux ce qu'ils veulent c'est que le logiciel de paye de compta et la gestion des administrs, l'tat civil, le cimetire soit exploitable. Tout le reste a ne reste qu'un support. 
Alors support libre et inexploitable ou support pas libre (houuu c'est mal !) et exploitable le choix est vite fait.

----------


## Invit

> C'est interressant de voir que tout le monde se focalise sur son petit univers, l'informatique, l'administration des systmes... mais que personne ne pensent aux logiciels dont l'utilisateur  besoin.


 ::applo::

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Alors support libre et inexploitable ou support pas libre (houuu c'est mal !) et exploitable le choix est vite fait.


J'allais plussoyer, mais est-il prcis que la compta ou l'administration des cimetires sont inexploitables sous Limux? Je ne crois pas avoir lu a. Aprs, si je l'ai loup, tu as raison.

----------


## _skip

> Sauf Active Directory pour la gestion des comptes, droits, lecteurs rseaux...


Oui, c'est une vraie question et pas un troll. Qu'est-ce qu'on a sous linux pour grer les dploiements, les permissions, les accs, les imprimantes, les "group policies" quand on commence  passer les 50 postes?

----------


## loufab

Je cite 
"Certaines applications spcifiques  la ville nont pas pu tre migres vers Linux et le nombre dutilisateurs de telles applications, uniquement disponibles sous Windows, augmente."

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Oui, c'est une vraie question et pas un troll. Qu'est-ce qu'on a sous linux pour grer les dploiements, les permissions, les accs, les imprimantes, les "group policies" *quand on commence  passer les 50 postes?*


Absolument aussi facile qu'avec SUN Solaris ... je m'occupais de plus de 200 postes avec des outils existant sur tous les UNIX et parfaitement scuriss depuis fort longtemps. Certains de ces outils existaient dj avant l'arrive de Windows NT et n'ont fait que samliorer depuis.

----------


## Invit

> Oui, c'est une vraie question et pas un troll. Qu'est-ce qu'on a sous linux pour grer les dploiements, les permissions, les accs, les imprimantes, les "group policies" quand on commence  passer les 50 postes?


Non mais a n'tait pas un troll, chez nous, on essaie d'tre un max sous Linux pour les serveurs. Pour les postes, on fait du mieux qu'on peut mais on est sous Windows  part pour des projets spcifiques...
Mais l'Active Directory, bah voil quoi...

----------


## Invit

> Comment ont-ils fait pour attribuer des noms de domaine sur internet ?  Penses tu qu'ils ont attendu MS Activ Directory ?
> Debian le propose  chaque installation.


?
J'ai manqu un lien ? Je parle de la gestion des comptes, lecteurs rseaux, scripts imprimante en fonction des UO, etc...
Quel rapport avec les noms de domaines ?

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ?...J'ai manqu un lien ? Je parle de la gestion des comptes, lecteurs rseaux, scripts imprimante en fonction des UO, etc...


Je ne sais pas si tu as manqu un lien, mais, encore une fois, c'est pas Microsoft qui a invent la roue. Tous ces outils existaient avant. Dj, avec RSX11M puis VMS, la gestion des comptes, du rseau (avec Decnet), des imprimantes etc...  partir des serveurs tait la rgle. Idem avec tous les Unix, mais aussi avec les gros MainFrames.

----------


## Invit

> Je ne sais pas si tu as manqu un lien, mais, encore une fois, c'est pas Microsoft qui a invent la roue. Tous ces outils existaient avant. Dj, avec RSX11M puis VMS, la gestion des comptes, du rseau (avec Decnet), des imprimantes etc...  partir des serveurs tait la rgle. Idem avec tous les Unix, mais aussi avec les gros MainFrames.


Non mais je dis pas que MS a invent la roue, mais il faut leur reconnatre, l'AD, c'est quand mme un plaisir pour un admin non ?
Honntement,  ct de a, j'ai aussi un serveur Linux o je dois me taper des fichiers de conf un peu casse c**** pour les lecteurs rseaux...

Aprs, j'ai pas de parti pris, je tape dans plusieurs solutions, on a plein de serveurs sous Linux qui sont top pour ce qu'ils ont  faire !

----------


## _skip

> Comment ont-ils fait pour attribuer des noms de domaine sur internet ?  Penses tu qu'ils ont attendu MS Activ Directory ?
> Debian le propose  chaque installation.


C'est le diable  quel point je ne comprends pas le sens de ce post. 




> Je ne sais pas si tu as manqu un lien, mais, encore une fois, c'est pas Microsoft qui a invent la roue. Tous ces outils existaient avant. Dj, avec RSX11M puis VMS, la gestion des comptes, du rseau (avec Decnet), des imprimantes etc...  partir des serveurs tait la rgle. Idem avec tous les Unix, mais aussi avec les gros MainFrames.


Personne a dit que a existait pas, on se doute que c'est plus ou moins possible de grer des postes de travail de faon centralise hors du monde microsoft. Pour ma part, je me demande quand mme si y'a quelque chose d'aussi homogne et intgr pour manager tout ce qui est permissions, ACL multi-groupes, gestion des apps qui ont le droit ou non de s'excuter, enforcement de politique de scurit, dure avant le lock screen, utilisation des ressources du parc etc... Gnralement dans les recherches que j'ai menes en vitesse sur le net pour ce qui tait des alternatives disponibles du monde libre, on rpond du openLDAP mais c'est loin de couvrir tout, et ds qu'on parle des "group policy" l en face a devient des "euhhh".

Dployer des softs et appliquer des configs dans le monde serveur, a se fait trs bien avec du Puppet, du Salt ou du Ansible pour ce que je connais, par contre j'avoue que je ne connais rien  comment a se gre pour du desktop  grande chelle. Par exemple, si la faon de configurer un partage rseau pour les utilisateurs c'est d'enfoncer des lignes dans /etc/fstab avec ansible, ben c'est clair que c'est faisable mais dj rien que de passer par l ce serait  des annes lumires du confort des solutions MS. 
Voil pourquoi en dehors de savoir si c'est possible parce qu'on se doute bien que a l'est, je me demande avec quoi et comment on gre un grand parc de machine et de services de faon homogne et efficace. Parce que l on parle pas d'un petit bureau de 10 dveloppeurs avec un NAS au milieu mais d'une grosse administration. Je veux bien qu'on me cite quelques noms, et mme des solutions commerciales pourquoi pas.

Orygynz dit qu'il trouve que l'AD lui rend service, il se fait sauter  la gorge avec des "c'est pas microsoft qui la invent". Pourtant je pense pas qu'il a des actions chez microsoft.

Parce qu'en fait  la lecture de ce fil, on a l'impression aux dires de certains que peu importe les problmes il faut tre soit con ou soit corrompu financirement pour faire ce qu'a fait Munich. Je pense qu'il y aura quand mme bien des raisons valables de choisir MS, pas juste le plaisir de payer des fortunes en licence et d'exposer tout son parc sur un plateau  la NSA.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Ben, dj, tout ce que tu me dis, je le faisais avec SMIT sur AIX, et je le fais maintenant avec YaST sur OpenSUSE. Absolument pas besoin d'aller sur /etc. Par contre, je sais que /etc existe et ce qu'il y a dessus, mais comme YaST s'occupe de tout : Imprimantes, Scanners, Utilisateurs, Groupes, Rseau, Gestion des disques et des partitions, Gestion du Son, des partages rseaux, des routeurs, des proxy, Apache etc... et mme Samba et autres outils pour grer les partages avec Windows.

Bref, tout ce dont j'ai besoin en terme d'administration est se trouve sur un seul et unique outil. Difficile de faire plus simple. Surtout qu'une grande partie du travail se fait automatiquement au moment mme de l'installation.

Par contre, pas besoin d'aller bidouiller une base de registre pour que mes disques n'apparaissent pas en double comme dans l'explorer de Windows 10.

----------


## Invit

Une question qui me taraude:

Quelle est lentreprise ayant assur pour Munich cette migration vers gnu/linux  la mode desktop?

Quon le veuille ou non ils dtiennent un pu*** de savoir faire. Et cest pas sortit de terre.

----------


## Cafeinoman

Ayons une pense mue pour le reprsentant de Munich qui va participer au dbat sur l'open source dans les collectivits territoriales  l'opensource summit jeudi  Paris. J'espre pour lui qu'il est bien prpar.

----------


## _skip

> Ben, dj, tout ce que tu me dis, je le faisais avec SMIT sur AIX, et je le fais maintenant avec YaST sur OpenSUSE. Absolument pas besoin d'aller sur /etc. Par contre, je sais que /etc existe et ce qu'il y a dessus, mais comme YaST s'occupe de tout : Imprimantes, Scanners, Utilisateurs, Groupes, Rseau, Gestion des disques et des partitions, Gestion du Son, des partages rseaux, des routeurs, des proxy, Apache etc... et mme Samba et autres outils pour grer les partages avec Windows.
> 
> Bref, tout ce dont j'ai besoin en terme d'administration est se trouve sur un seul et unique outil. Difficile de faire plus simple. Surtout qu'une grande partie du travail se fait automatiquement au moment mme de l'installation.


Je sais pour Yast et ses interfaces graphiques, mais  nouveau le fait que tu ais  disposition des outils pour configurer aisment les choses pour ton poste en local o tu possdes les droits root est seulement un aspect du problme qui m'intresse. Je pense depuis le dbut aux outils de *diffusion centralise* de ces configs depuis des masters. Concrtement, avoir un endroit o les admins dcident de qui peut crire o, qui voit telle ou telle imprimante, share, quelle application a le droit de s'excuter chez tel ou tel etc, aprs combien de temps la workstation se locke etc... et qui pushe ces configurations sur 500 postes dans 12 services administratifs diffrents sans s'y rendre physiquement. Ca doit bien se trouver car a me parat essentiel pour grer efficacement un grand parc.

----------


## _skip

> Ayons une pense mue pour le reprsentant de Munich qui va participer au dbat sur l'open source dans les collectivits territoriales  l'opensource summit jeudi  Paris. J'espre pour lui qu'il est bien prpar.


Je trouve que c'est extrmement constructif qu'il participe. S'il se fait huer ou que a tourne au lynchage, a voudrait vraiment dire que ceux d'en face sont des crtins finis. J'espre au contraire que a permettra d'identifier les lacunes ou les points de friction car c'est un retour d'exprience sur le terrain.

----------


## Invit

> Orygynz dit qu'il trouve que l'AD lui rend service, il se fait sauter  la gorge avec des "c'est pas microsoft qui la invent". Pourtant je pense pas qu'il a des actions chez microsoft.


Ah non  ::mrgreen::  En perso, je suis sur ma Debian Stable minimaliste...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Je sais pour Yast et ses interfaces graphiques, mais  nouveau le fait que tu ais  disposition des outils pour configurer aisment les choses pour ton poste en local.


La preuve que tu ne sais pas tant de choses que a, c'est que YaST, c'est aussi pour "SUSE Linux Enterprise Server" (https://www.suse.com/documentation/s...cha_yast2.html), pas seulement sur les PC personnels. Et depuis les versions LEAP, les mises  jours et les outils sont communs.

SMIT sur AIX est aussi assez puissant et a mme un mcanisme qui permet de sortir en format texte les commandes excutes par SMIT. Le rsultat est la possibilit de reprendre ces commandes et de les inclure dans des scripts. Un super plus pour les administrateurs. Tous ces outils existent depuis 1996 (au moins pour YaST). Donc avant mme Windows 98 et  plus forte raison Windows 2000. Microsoft est juste arriv le dernier dans ce domaine.

----------


## _skip

> La preuve que tu ne sais pas tant de choses que a,


Mais enfin j'explique depuis 3 posts que je ne connais pas l'tat des lieux des solutions de propagation destines  la gestion des grands dploiements sur stations desktop. Tu en dtiens effectivement la preuve _ au cas o le fait que je l'crive 3 fois ne suffisait pas_.  ::aie:: 




> c'est que YaST, c'est aussi pour "SUSE Linux Enterprise Server" (https://www.suse.com/documentation/s...cha_yast2.html), pas seulement sur les PC personnels. Et depuis les versions LEAP, les mises  jours et les outils sont communs.


Ben voil tu nommes une solution, c'est une rponse que j'attendais. Merci.
Je me sors de ce topic, comme souvent dans les topics MS et Linux, la tension est juste trop grande pour avoir des discussions normales.

----------


## tralloc

Eh puis je suis persuad qu'un admin (je ne suis pas admin) avec de bons scripts en shell, python ou autre, avec une petite sgbd contenant les utilisateurs, ordis, imprimantes, points de montages... peut arriver  une solution satisfaisante.

----------


## manu007

Se passer de Linux est aussi simple que passer de Windows, mais c'est plus cher. Tout se centre sur la volont de remdier a la dictature de Microsoft, c'est trs simple, jachte l'application si elle peut rouler sur diffrents SO, mais tenter de fuir de Microsoft en achetant de app's qui ne tournent sur Microsoft est une gabegie. Jamais la ville de Munich a voulu cette migration vers Linux, elle a toujours mis de btons dans le roues depuis le dbut jusqu'au dpart du matre d'ouvrage (Peter Hofmann), ce retour, dpense inclue, tait plus que prvisible.

----------


## JPLAROCHE

j'ai mis linux pour des retrait , 
a) trs content au dbut 
b) mais lis taient accros de windows AH les habitudes.....
c) ils ont trouvs enfin de compte que c'taient trs simple et qu'ils n'avaient plus de soucis..... 1 mois plus tard.
d) pour 99% ils avaient tout ce dont ils utilisaient couramment... seul 1 ma demander d'installer un programme pour rcuprer ses enregistrements tlvision... chose pas si simple que cela sur windows ou linux 

l'Opensource Gratuis c'est quand mme une vrais rvolution et une mise a dispo du code source qui apporte un vrais atout .... cela ne veux pas dire que l'on ne doit pas renumair avec des dons. 


e) ne pas pouvoir installer tout et n'importe quoi a t le point le plus problmatique .... effetivement je n'ai laiss que le user accessible ( mme s'ils ont leur mots de passe admin) ils ne ce servent que du user , mais au final ils ont compris que de suivrent btement les instructions sur le web pour installer ... et juste pour voir un truc qui enfin de compte n'ast que du blabla .... et polu , vas jusqu'a mme provoquer des vrais perturbations dans leurs system..... 


rsultats avec 5 semaines tout est rentr dans l'ordre .....  et pour moi plus de beug et problmes .... virus etc....

mon exprience ma montr que si tu met linux aux boulo et que les utilisateurs eux on chez eux windows ils ont tendance a vouloir windows au travail .... et de plus pour satisfaire leurs ego vis  vis de l'informatique et ce faire valoir..... eux ce fiche de combien a coute, de la mise en place de la scurit et confidentialit etc.... OUI c'est vrais tout est possible mais a quel Prix et cela que ce soit en terme de monnaie ou temps Hommes et maintenance dut  la solution choisie. 

et pour l'informatique a savoir que la mise en place de solution sont pas simple car il faut beaucoup de lecture et d'analyse avant de propos des solutions que ce soit sur windows ou linux ... par exemple choix entre acheter un NAS et ce faire son NAS avec un microserveur le pour et le contre , la bureautique combien de gents utilise  plus 40% les fonctions d'Excel windows/Linux, qu'elle est la partie bureautique et la partie middleware ect....  

j'ai mis deux ans pour choisir quel compilateur sur pc car cela allait dterminer tout notre comportement ( nous avons un gros middleware) pourquoi 2 ans parce que je n'tais pas encore dans l'urgence  que je prparais la grande convergence de notre informatique cela remonte dj.... bref tout a pour dire qu'une solution ben pas aussi facile que a ....

----------


## alain_du_lac

Je viens de lire les avis qui prcde et je constate que les Linuxiens ne sortiront jamais de leur secte : Windows, c'est l'abomination, c'est le grand mchant loup Microsoft  ::mrgreen:: 
Il y a longtemps que je ne m'tait pas autant amus en lisant un forum !!
Et si tout simplement, la facilit d'usage de Windows 10 tait suprieure  celle de Linux Desktop, avec moult distributions et des interfaces graphiques assez moches globalement.
Les utilisateurs ont vots avec leurs pieds, et ils ont refuss LINUX.
Je viens d'apprendre que le cap des 600 millions de PC sous Windows 10 avait t franchi : sans doute le hasard ?? ::frenchy::

----------


## tartenpion32

Un sujet qui est "politique" mais qui est intressant pour les dtails techniques qu'on y apprend.
parce que, du point de vue politique, c'est plutt limit!
bon, nous sommes sur un forum de professionnels donc c'est excusable.
pourquoi c'est une mauvaise nouvelle?
parce que l'acceptation de la licence privative s'apparente au serment d'allgeance que devait faire les vassaux vis  vis de leur suzerain
 l'poque de la fodalit.
que des particuliers s'abaissent  cela, c'est dsolant, mais a les regarde;
que des personnes morales publiques s'avilissent de la sorte, c'est plutt inquitant;

ces jours-ci,  la radio, ils ont pass une interview du petit fils de gnral De Gaulle, l'ayant accompagn
dans ces derniers instants; le gnral lui aurait conseill (avant de prendre cong de ce monde) d'tre contagieusement libre.
Je me suis dis : le gnral aurait ador GNU/Linux et proscrit M$ de la fonction publique?
C'est une question que je pose sur ce forum.
Qu'en pensez-vous?

citation:
Que faudrait-il faire?
Chercher un protecteur puissant, prendre un patron,
Et comme un lierre obscur qui circonvient un tronc
Et s'en fait un tuteur en lui lchant l'corce,
Grimper par ruse au lieu de s'lever par force?
Non merci....
la suite est dans "Cyrano de Bergerac" d'Edmond Rostand

----------


## sirthie

@magatst

"Quand au problme d'incompatibilit de format et de fichiers c'est de la foutaise bien entretenu pour faire des gros sous ..."

Non, mais, t'as dj chang des docs entre Word et LO Writer ? Je peux te dire que c'est le souk complet !

Document Word export en .ODT et ouvert dans LO Writer > mise en page saccage.

Document .DOCX ouvert dans LO Writer > mise en page intacte mais styles disparus.

> c'est juste pas possible.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Document Word export en .ODT et ouvert dans LO Writer > mise en page saccage.
> 
> Document .DOCX ouvert dans LO Writer > mise en page intacte mais styles disparus.
> 
> > c'est juste pas possible.


Une seule solution : le LateX  :8-):

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Une seule solution : le LateX


LateX importe les documents .docx  ::mrgreen::  Premire nouvelle. D'ailleurs, lateX n'est pas un traitement de texte mais un logiciel de PAO.  :;):  

Par contre, pour rpondre  la mme question, selon moi, MSOffice est encore moins compatible avec LibreOffice que LibreOffice avec MSOffice. Et si le seul problme est de refaire les styles, c'est le temps de quelques minutes pour le faire. Quand j'tais en activit, je faisais tous mes documents avec OpenOffice Write (en .doc), et je les importais dans Word. Pour les styles ??? du moment que le document d'origine tait en .odt, je pouvais toujours reprendre les documents sous OOo Writer puis LO Writer pour les modifier. 

Pour la boite dans laquelle je travaillais, personne ne s'est jamais rendu compte de rien, surtout que ceux qui utilisent les styles reprsentent moins de 10% des utilisateurs.  ::roll::

----------


## AoCannaille

> LateX importe les documents .docx  Premire nouvelle. D'ailleurs, lateX n'est pas un traitement de texte mais un logiciel de PAO.


LaTeX en lui mme n'est qu'un langage, l'outils qui permet de le gnrer prend la forme que tu veux. Effectivement actuellement, on parle de PAO, ou mme d'EDI LateX (TeXnicCenter par exemple, mme s'il a des aspects WYSIWYG).

Si Libre Office, ou Word grait correctement en WYSIWYG le LaTeX, on parlerait du LaTeX en tant que traitement de texte. Et pour ma part, je pense que c'est le chemin  suivre.

----------


## sirthie

> LateX importe les documents .docx  Premire nouvelle. D'ailleurs, lateX n'est pas un traitement de texte mais un logiciel de PAO.  
> 
> Par contre, pour rpondre  la mme question, selon moi, MSOffice est encore moins compatible avec LibreOffice que LibreOffice avec MSOffice. Et si le seul problme est de refaire les styles, c'est le temps de quelques minutes pour le faire. Quand j'tais en activit, je faisais tous mes documents avec OpenOffice Write (en .doc), et je les importais dans Word. Pour les styles ??? du moment que le document d'origine tait en .odt, je pouvais toujours reprendre les documents sous OOo Writer puis LO Writer pour les modifier. 
> 
> Pour la boite dans laquelle je travaillais, personne ne s'est jamais rendu compte de rien, surtout que ceux qui utilisent les styles reprsentent moins de 10% des utilisateurs.


LateX n'est pas un logiciel de PAO. QuarkXPress et Adobe InDesign sont des logiciels de PAO. En tout cas, je n'ai jamais entendu parler de livres, journaux ou revues raliss en LateX.




> refaire les styles, c'est le temps de quelques minutes pour le faire.


Tu faisais quoi comme documents ? Des lettres ? Parce que s'agissant de documents longs avec des dizaines de styles, des styles parents et des styles enfants,  etc., etc., C'est pas vraiment le temps de quelques minutes.

Ah ! et pour les ftichistes du LateX  ::): , bon courage pour apprendre celui-ci aux secrtaires et employ(e)s lambda. Srieux, vous ne vous tes jamais demand pourquoi le LateX n'a jamais perc ? (Oui, je sais, le LateX, a ne perce pas, c'est rsistant  ::): )

----------


## Invit

> En tout cas, je n'ai jamais entendu parler de livres, journaux ou revues raliss en LateX.


Ce n'est pas parce que tu ne connais pas que a n'existe pas. Dans le domaine des sciences, normment de livres, journaux et revues sont raliss en Latex.
Tu crois vraiment que Latex serait encore dvelopp, 30 ans aprs sa cration, si vraiment personne ne l'utilisait ?

----------


## sirthie

> Ce n'est pas parce que tu ne connais pas que a n'existe pas. Dans le domaine des sciences, normment de livres, journaux et revues sont raliss en Latex.
> Tu crois vraiment que Latex serait encore dvelopp, 30 ans aprs sa cration, si vraiment personne ne l'utilisait ?


C'est bien ce que je dis moi-mme, c'est pas parce que je connais pas que a n'existe pas :

En tout cas, je n'ai jamais entendu parler de livres, journaux ou revues raliss en LateX. Permet-il de grer les images, les encadrs, les backgrounds comme XPress ou Indesign ou ne permet-il que de faire de la mise en page texte ? A-t-il la mme souplesse d'utilisation et les mmes possibilits de modification que  XPress ou Indesign ? L, vu ce que j'ai pu en voir, j'ai comme un gros doute.

Si tu peux me citer des exemples, srieux, a m'intresse. J'ai moi-mme suivi une formation (consquente, hein, pas deux semaines) en PAO, mais jamais entendu parler de LateX dans ce cadre.

J'ai dit que (sous rserve d'un dmenti) ce n'tait pas un logiciel de mise en page, je n'ai jamais dit qu'on ne lisait pas.

Mais l'ide de faire travailler des utilisateurs lambda sous LateX alors que beaucoup ne supportent pas la transition MSO > LO, a, c'est franchement irralisable, et de toute faon, que je sache, LateX n'est pas une suite bureautique (Excel, Access).

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Tu faisais quoi comme documents ? Des lettres ? ...


Des documents techniques principalement (jusqu' une cinquantaine de pages). Pour moi, 10 styles,  raison de 1 minute pour recrer un style, a fait 10 minutes maximum. Ensuite,  la relecture du document, on applique les styles au fur et  mesure des besoins. Il m'est mme arriv d'importer des documents au format texte de plusieurs dizaines de pages et d'y rajouter mes styles.

Par ailleurs, on ne peut reprocher  LibreOffice de ne pas reconnatre les styles _documents.docx_ que si MSOffice reconnat parfaitement les styles des _documents.odt_. Est-ce le cas ? Et mme, MSOffice est-il seulement capable d'importer un _document.odt_ ? (c'est une question, a fait maintenant 7 ans que je n'ai pas touch MSOffice ... depuis que je suis en retraite).

Ce dont je me souviens, c'est que, en enregistrant un document OOo ou LO en _document.doc_ puis en l'ouvrant dans MSOffice, je retrouvais tous mes styles. Par contre, je n'ai que trs rarement eu a importer des documents MSOffice dans LibreOffice, mais mme si les styles avaient ts inclus, je les aurais remplacs par les miens pour que tous mes documents aient exactement les mmes styles.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...En tout cas, je n'ai jamais entendu parler de livres, journaux ou revues raliss en LateX. Permet-il de grer les images, les encadrs, les backgrounds comme XPress ou Indesign ou ne permet-il que de faire de la mise en page texte ? A-t-il la mme souplesse d'utilisation et les mmes possibilits de modification que  XPress ou Indesign ? L, vu ce que j'ai pu en voir, j'ai comme un gros doute...


As-tu dj essay "LyX" https://latex.developpez.com/telecha...il/id/4321/LyX ? C'est une interface WYSIWYG pour LaTeX.  :;):  Bon, c'est pas forcment la panace, mais a donne une ide de ce qu'il est possible de faire avec LaTeX.

----------


## tartenpion32

> Je viens de lire les avis qui prcde et je constate que les Linuxiens ne sortiront jamais de leur secte : Windows, c'est l'abomination, c'est le grand mchant loup Microsoft 
> Il y a longtemps que je ne m'tait pas autant amus en lisant un forum !!
> Et si tout simplement, la facilit d'usage de Windows 10 tait suprieure  celle de Linux Desktop, avec moult distributions et des interfaces graphiques assez moches globalement.
> Les utilisateurs ont vots avec leurs pieds, et ils ont refuss LINUX.
> Je viens d'apprendre que le cap des 600 millions de PC sous Windows 10 avait t franchi : sans doute le hasard ??


Oh non srement pas le hasard...
mais plutt la paresse et l'incomptence (qui vont main dans la main d'ailleurs)

Ce qui ressort de ce fil, c'est que les dfenseurs de Linux semblent sereins, confiants en eux-mmes, satisfaits de leur systme...
un rsultat qui n'est pas du au hasard mais au got pour le travail bien fait et le dsir de progresser dans la vie...
quand aux dtracteurs, gnralement ce sont des rleurs, des mcontents, des insatisfaits...
qui attachent de l'importance  des dtails insignifiants...
ces comportement trahissent la paresse et l'incomptence.

ce coup-ci je vous citerais Voltaire:
le travail nous dlivre de trois grands maux: l'ennui, le vice et le besoin.

bonne journe

----------


## sirthie

> Des documents techniques principalement (jusqu' une cinquantaine de pages). Pour moi, 10 styles,  raison de 1 minute pour recrer un style, a fait 10 minutes maximum. Ensuite,  la relecture du document, on applique les styles au fur et  mesure des besoins. Il m'est mme arriv d'importer des documents au format texte de plusieurs dizaines de pages et d'y rajouter mes styles.
> 
> Par ailleurs, on ne peut reprocher  LibreOffice de ne pas reconnatre les styles _documents.docx_ que si MSOffice reconnat parfaitement les styles des _documents.odt_. Est-ce le cas ? Et mme, MSOffice est-il seulement capable d'importer un _document.odt_ ? (c'est une question, a fait maintenant 7 ans que je n'ai pas touch MSOffice ... depuis que je suis en retraite).
> 
> Ce dont je me souviens, c'est que, en enregistrant un document OOo ou LO en _document.doc_ puis en l'ouvrant dans MSOffice, je retrouvais tous mes styles. Par contre, je n'ai que trs rarement eu a importer des documents MSOffice dans LibreOffice, mais mme si les styles avaient ts inclus, je les aurais remplacs par les miens pour que tous mes documents aient exactement les mmes styles.


Une minute par style  recrer ! Moi, a me prend plus de temps. Bon, peut-tre que je fais des styles plus complexes ou peut-tre que suis simplement plus lent ?  ::):  En tout cas, tu cites le chiffre de 10 styles, moi, j'en fais plus. Je me souviens aisni d'un document Word de  30 pages qui comptait autant de styles.

Anyway, mme si l'opration prend peu de temps, c'est toujours une perte de temps, et a fait sans doute ch... les utilisateurs lambda ou non acquis aux valeurs du libre (et sans doute une partie de ceux qui sont acquis aux valeurs du libre) qui doivent jongler entre MSO et LO.

Bon, moi, tout ce que je voulais mettre en avant, ce sont les problmes causs par les changes de documents entre deux soft/suites/systmes. MS Office gagne grce  l'effet de rseau, et LO devrait au minimum devenir majoritaire (dans parler de toutes les archives aux formats MS) pour inflchir la tendance.

Sinon, LO Writer gre beaucoup mieux les documents Word que le contraire.

Au passage, pardon pour le ton provocateur de mon commentaire (les lettres), mais comme je te l'ai dit, moi, refaire les styles d'un doc, a me prend plus de temps qu' toi.

----------


## niocnioc

C'est dommage, mais je pense que c'tait invitable et que l'article ne donne pas toutes les informations.

Combien coutait l'administration de ce parc informatique? Est-ce que maintenir une distribution  jour (LiMux) tait rentable? Ou mme pertinent?

En plus une ville ne vit pas en autarcie, j'imagine que les services devaient avoir  grer des softs fournis par l'tat allemand ou le lander.  Donc a veut dire grer des virtualisations ou des portages, l aussi  la charge de la ville.

Passer au libre c'tait un acte politique mais au del de l'effet d'annonce, de l'conomie et de l'indpendance apparents a a peut-tre t un trs mauvais choix au final. 

Je pense que c'est un mauvais signal pour le monde du libre, mais en mettant de cot les points de vue techniques ou perso (Linux > Windows, M$ pas gentil) c'tait peut-tre le meilleur choix pour eux.

----------


## Altor

Perso si je ne suis pas pass sur Linux, c'est parceque mes bon vieux .exe vont me manquer crulement.

Le jour o Linux les fera tourner nativement (non pas avec WINE) et sans aucun problme de compatibilit, peut-tre que je songerais  changer.

Peut-tre est-ce l'objectif de ce changement; revenir  la compatibilit de leurs excutables.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Une minute par style  recrer ! Moi, a me prend plus de temps. Bon, peut-tre que je fais des styles plus complexes ou peut-tre que suis simplement plus lent ?  En tout cas, tu cites le chiffre de 10 styles, moi, j'en fais plus...


20 styles, a fait juste 2 fois plus de temps etc... En plus, je rutilise toujours les mmes styles, du coup, ils sont quasiment tous dj fait. Il me suffit d'importer un document dans un document vierge incluant tous mes styles ... puis de les appliquer  la place des styles du document. De toutes les faons, ces styles ne me satisferont probablement pas.

En fait, le plus commun, ce sont des documents sans aucun style. Contrairement  toi (ou  moi), nombreux sont ceux qui n'utilisent carrment pas les styles (de mme que certains n'utilisent pas les CSS dans les documents HTML). Il rajoutent du gras par ici, des gros caractres l, ailleurs, ils changent de police de caractre ou de couleur etc... sans jamais se proccuper d'harmoniser tout a avec des styles. Du coup, les titres (par exemple) sont diffrents entre le dbut et la fin du document.

----------


## PascalC2017

Munich ne m'a pas dmoralis, je suis pass de Ubuntu  Debian. et a va trs bien merci.  ::mrgreen:: 
WIN95>Win98 (....) >Win2K>XP> Debian>MacOSX>Ubuntu>Debian (sur 15/20 ans) avec un peu de Mandrake etc...

----------


## ahaggar

Juste un petit mot pour vous dire que je dirige une entreprise dans le domaine de l'dition livre, du dveloppement web, de la Pao et de la formation :

depuis 11 ans (j'ai bien dit onze ans) nous travaillons  100% (c'est  dire exclusivement) sous Debian 
c'est un plaisir, une merveille technologique, c'est compatible, c'est propre, c'est libre et IT-green, 
c'est efficace !

(Microsoft elle-mme utilise largement Debian dans des secteurs essentiels)

merci  tous et  developpez.net / .com

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*Linux et non Windows ? Munich tourne-t-elle  nouveau le dos  Microsoft pour lopen source ?* 
*Le nouveau conseil municipal saligne sur linitiative Public Money ? Public Code ! de la FSFE*

_La municipalit de Munich opte dj autant que possible sur les logiciels libres dans les marchs publics_. Cest ce qui ressort dun accord de coalition entre le Parti social dmocrate dAllemagne et les Verts. Lentente fait suite aux chances locales du 15 mars dernier au terme desquels les partis ont t lus. Ses rsolutions sont en vigueur jusquen 2026.

Lentente rappelle que  chaque fois que cela est techniquement et financirement possible, la ville sappuie sur des normes ouvertes et des logiciels libres afin dviter la dpendance prvisible aux fabricants. Cette considration est inscrite comme critre dans le cadre des appels doffres. Toute dviation de ce principe doit tre justifie.  Sur cette lance, le nouveau conseil municipal passe lannonce selon laquelle il saligne sur linitiative _Public Money ? Public Code !_ pilote par la branche europenne de la Free Software Foundation (FSFE).


En substance, la nouvelle quipe dirigeante de la municipalit semble exprimer sa faveur au principe de logiciel libre dabord pour ce qui est des acquisitions au sein des institutions sous son contrle. De plus, le volet dveloppement et publication active de logiciels libres par les agences gouvernementales nest pas en reste. En effet, lentente insiste sur la priorit  louverture du code source sauf pour ce qui est de cas de figure spcifiques comme la ncessit de prendre en compte linclusion de donnes personnelles ou confidentielles. Ce positionnement nest pas sans rappeler celui des Pays-Bas lancs sur une voie similaire. En fait, la municipalit de Munich vient allonger une liste (dentits en faveur de linitiative Public Money ? Public Code !) dans laquelle on retrouve le parti chrtien-dmocrate allemand. 

 La campagne Public Money ? Public Code ! campagne vise  tablir le logiciel libre comme la norme pour les logiciels financs par les pouvoirs publics. Les administrations publiques qui suivent ce principe peuvent bnficier d'une collaboration avec d'autres organismes publics, d'une indpendance vis--vis des fournisseurs uniques, d'conomies d'impts potentielles, d'une innovation accrue et d'une meilleure base pour la scurit informatique. La Free Software Foundation Europe, plus de 180 organisations de la socit civile et plus de 27 000 personnes ont sign la lettre ouverte. Nous ferons usage des signatures pour contacter les dcideurs et les reprsentants politiques de toute l'Europe et les convaincre de faire du code public la norme , prcise la FSF.


Ces dveloppements portent les germes dune possible relance du chantier LiMux dont lannonce de labandon au profit de Windows 10 est tombe au cours du troisime trimestre de lanne 2017 dans le cadre d'un prcdent accord de coalition entre le Parti social dmocrate (SPD) et l'Union chrtienne sociale (CSU) . En 2003, Munich, troisime ville la plus importante dAllemagne, dispose de plus de 16 000 PC utiliss par les employs de ladministration. La fin de la prise en charge de Windows NT est proche et celle de Windows XP suivra dans quelques annes. La ville de Munich a besoin dune alternative pour mettre fin aux migrations forces imposes par les solutions propritaires. Celle-ci permettra de : accder  une large gamme dapplications ; faciliter linteroprabilit avec les autres plateformes ; bnficier dun support constant ; rduire les cots ; se librer des  vendor lock-in . Cest dans ce contexte quelle annonce le projet LiMux (une version personnalise de Linux qui tournerait sur les ordinateurs des collaborateurs) en 2004. 

En vertu des termes de laccord de 2017, _Munich devait entamer le dploiement dun client Windows 10  partir de 2020. Le cot de lopration en cours est estim  environ 86 millions deuros_. But de la manuvre : remplacer compltement LiMux par Windows 10  lhorizon 2023. Le nouvel accord de coalition entre  entre le Parti social dmocrate dAllemagne et les Verts est un signal clair dune possible nouvelle rorientation dans le sens inverse : de Windows  Linux. Cest le type de transition qui met des annes  arriver  un terme, ce, mme sil faut relever que Munich ne devrait pas partir de zro. En effet, les cosystmes Linux et Windows continuent (en principe) de coexister sur les ordinateurs de la municipalit. 

Les dveloppements en cours peuvent traduire deux choses : primo, lenvie daller glaner dimportants pans de cette souverainet numrique si chre dans le contexte mondial actuel ; secundo, des manuvres destines   faire bouger les lignes danciens contrats de manire  obtenir des rabais. Le nouveau conseil municipal na pas publi de feuille de route en lien avec ce nouvel accord de coalition.

Sources : accord de coalition, FSFE 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces multiples va-et-vient des lus munichois sur ces questions de passage des solutions logicielles propritaires  celles dites libres ? 
 ::fleche::  Que traduit cette indcision selon vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Un logiciel libre doit-il tre en mesure de restreindre les tches que ses utilisateurs peuvent effectuer avec son aide ? Non, pour Richard Stallman
 ::fleche::  France : le Snat choisit d'encourager l'utilisation des logiciels libres et formats ouverts plutt que de leur donner la priorit
 ::fleche::  Les dputs votent la priorit au logiciel libre dans l'enseignement suprieur, chec du lobbying des diteurs de logiciels propritaires
 ::fleche::  Les logiciels libres ne seront plus prioritaires dans l'ducation Nationale, ils seront envisags mais plus prfrs aux solutions propritaires
 ::fleche::  Choisir en priorit le logiciel libre porterait atteinte au principe de neutralit technologique des marchs publics, pour le Syntec Numrique

----------


## stardeath

> La ville de Munich a besoin dune alternative pour mettre fin aux migrations forces imposes par les solutions propritaires.


migrations forces? est ce que cette phrase laisse sous entendre qu'il n'y aura plus de migration quand ils seront pass chez linux? plus de mise  jour vers un kernel plus rcent? plus de mise  jour de bibliothques?
si ils font de la mme manire que maintenant o ils ont encore du windows xp (19 ans quand mme), ils auront d'ici quelques annes des linux obsoltes. mais bon, on empche pas l'incomptence ...

----------


## Fleur en plastique

> migrations forces? est ce que cette phrase laisse sous entendre qu'il n'y aura plus de migration quand ils seront pass chez linux? plus de mise  jour vers un kernel plus rcent? plus de mise  jour de bibliothques?
> si ils font de la mme manire que maintenant o ils ont encore du windows xp (19 ans quand mme), ils auront d'ici quelques annes des linux obsoltes. mais bon, on empche pas l'incomptence ...


Par migration force, on entend : mise  jour complte du systme obligatoire pour bnficier de telle fonctionnalit, d'une mise jour de scurit, ou pour faire fonctionner une application rcente. Elle est force parce que ce n'est parfois que le seul choix possible, dicte par une socit unique, l'diteur du systme d'exploitation, ceci entranant des frais de licences et entranent des effets secondaires (applications ou matriels ne fonctionnant plus, formations  refaire...).

Dans le cadre d'un systme libre, l'diteur originel du systme n'est pas le seul matre ; cela signifie que grce  l'accs au code source et la libert de modification, on peut potentiellement rsoudre certains de ces soucis nous-mme, ou engager une autre socit pour le faire, sans forcment imposer une mise  jour globale avec les problmes que cela implique. Aprs dans la plupart des cas courants, ce n'est pas un choix trs intressant, mais c'est toujours bon de savoir que cela reste une possibilit.

----------


## stardeath

donc on est bien d'accord, malgr la tirade, libre, open source, proprio ou autres sont dans le mme panier.
le seul truc qui diffrencie, c'est les frais de licence de l'os, tout le reste s'applique  tout le monde.
j'avais dj post cette question sur un autre fil sans avoir de rponse, est ce que des gens s'amusent actuellement  maintenir une ancienne version de, je ne sais pas, ubuntu par exemple, pour ne pas avoir  subir la migration force, obtenir les nouvelles fonctionnalits, etc.? si non, ce n'est donc pas une possibilit  envisager.

----------


## Fleur en plastique

> donc on est bien d'accord, malgr la tirade, libre, open source, proprio ou autres sont dans le mme panier.


Ben non justement. Clairement tu ne comprends pas ce que je cherche  expliquer bien que j'ai essay d'viter tout parti pris. Tout comme tu confonds dans ton message prcdent migration force et mise  jour.




> le seul truc qui diffrencie, c'est les frais de licence de l'os, tout le reste s'applique  tout le monde.


Ben non.




> j'avais dj post cette question sur un autre fil sans avoir de rponse, est ce que des gens s'amusent actuellement  maintenir une ancienne version de, je ne sais pas, ubuntu par exemple, pour ne pas avoir  subir la migration force, obtenir les nouvelles fonctionnalits, etc.? si non, ce n'est donc pas une possibilit  envisager.


Bien videmment, aucun intrt pour l'utilisateur Linux moyen. Mais l ce n'est pas d'eux dont on parle, donc ta remarque est hors sujet. C'est un peu comme si je disais que le boucher ne devrait pas se servir d'une trononneuse pour couper la viande, donc le bcheron ne devrait pas non plus se servir d'une trononneuse pour couper les arbres.

Tu confonds tout, et c'est probablement fait exprs, donc en ce qui me concerne je ne chercherai pas davantage  expliciter.  :;):

----------


## stardeath

non mais va falloir arrter 5 minutes, pure, si vous, vous ne comprenez mme pas a, o on va :




> Par migration force, on entend : mise  jour complte du systme obligatoire pour bnficier de telle fonctionnalit


identique sous nux, si tu as besoin d'une fonctionnalit, faudra update.




> d'une mise jour de scurit


pareil au bout d'un moment ta distrib n'est plus supporter, faudra update.




> ou pour faire fonctionner une application rcente


encore pareil ...




> Elle est force parce que ce n'est parfois que le seul choix possible, dicte par une socit unique, l'diteur du systme d'exploitation


exactement la mme chose, quand canonical abandonne le support, c'est le choix d'une socit unique.




> ceci entranant des frais de licences


l je suis d'accord comme mentionn.




> et entranent des effets secondaires (applications ou matriels ne fonctionnant plus, formations  refaire...).


pareil chez linux.




> dans le cadre d'un systme libre, l'diteur originel du systme n'est pas le seul matre


si personne n'est capable de faire le suivi, tu es de la mme manire pieds et poings lis.




> cela signifie que grce  l'accs au code source et la libert de modification, on peut potentiellement rsoudre certains de ces soucis nous-mme, ou engager une autre socit pour le faire, sans forcment imposer une mise  jour globale avec les problmes que cela implique. Aprs dans la plupart des cas courants, ce n'est pas un choix trs intressant, mais c'est toujours bon de savoir que cela reste une possibilit.


je repose la question est ce qu'il y a des gens, socits, etc. qui font le suivi d'os plus pris en charge? si personne ne le fait ou est capable de le faire, la possibilit est inutile.

bref encore une fois des paroles pour ne rien dire, non seulement vous n'tes pas capable de me contredire en argumentant, mais en plus vous me donnez des arguments.

ps: et oui, je confond toujours tout (lol), a vous permet de vous dfiler en tout cas, vous devriez me remercier

----------


## archqt

> donc on est bien d'accord, malgr la tirade, libre, open source, proprio ou autres sont dans le mme panier.
> le seul truc qui diffrencie, c'est les frais de licence de l'os, tout le reste s'applique  tout le monde.
> j'avais dj post cette question sur un autre fil sans avoir de rponse, est ce que des gens s'amusent actuellement  maintenir une ancienne version de, je ne sais pas, ubuntu par exemple, pour ne pas avoir  subir la migration force, obtenir les nouvelles fonctionnalits, etc.? si non, ce n'est donc pas une possibilit  envisager.


On est d'accord
Prix de l'OS (100euros??)
+ des licences Office (300euros??) aussi
+ prennit du matriel, moi avec un SSD+linux j'ai un ordinateur de 2011 qui tourne nickel. Il ne fonctionnerait pas avec Windows 10

Donc 400 euros/machine x 16000 x 2 (augmentation dure de vie linux)=moins de dchets d'ordinateurs donc plus vert et conomie pour faire autre chose avec l'argent.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

Je ne suis pas certain que les achats de licences de gros d'Office et de Windows par des entreprises ou des services public soient au mme prix unitaire que celles qu'on achte au supermarch ou sur amazon.

----------


## stardeath

@archqt attention, je n'ai pas mis une situation au dessus de l'autre, j'ai bien prcis qu'il ne faudrait pas oubli de temps en temps il y aurait quand mme le problme de migration.
perso, je m'en fou, ils font ce qu'ils veulent, mais si "ils prennent" (comme indiqu dans mon post, c'est bien une question  propos d'une phrase de l'article) comme argument qu'il n'y aura pas de migration  faire, non, faut pas dconner,  moins de garder un systme possiblement obsolte, il y aura forcment des migrations  faire.
les problmes ne disparaissent pas comme par magie en passant  linux, ils peuvent tre moins problmatiques, certes, mais pas inexistants.

mais ton point se tient, avec ce que tu mentionnes, on peut en effet souligner une conomie.

@DevTroglodyte (aprs avoir relu ton post, vu que tu ne mentionnes qu'un problme de prix et pas comme j'ai interpol une diffrence d'conomie) je pense que mme si le prix des licences est moins cher en volume (ce qui est certainement le cas), si tu fais bosser  la place des boites locales  la place d'acheter des licences de logiciels US, je pense que tu peux justifier l'conomie ralise (ou pas d'ailleurs, faire bosser du local mme pour plus cher, a se dfend aussi).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> moi avec un SSD+linux j'ai un ordinateur de 2011 qui tourne nickel. Il ne fonctionnerait pas avec Windows 10


Perso, j'ai un pc de 2009, qui tourne sous windows 10, sans problme. Faut pas que raconter des conneries. Tu as un pc de 2011 qui tourne sous linux, OK. a ne signifie pas qu'il ne tournerai pas sous Windows 10.

----------


## archqt

> Perso, j'ai un pc de 2009, qui tourne sous windows 10, sans problme. Faut pas que raconter des conneries. Tu as un pc de 2011 qui tourne sous linux, OK. a ne signifie pas qu'il ne tournerai pas sous Windows 10.


Entre fonctionner de faon fluide ou pas y a un gros cart. Sous linux on peut mettre des interfaces graphiques plus lgres nettement qu'avec windows.

Autre avantage notable, le ralentissement progressif au fur et  mesure des mises  jours sous windows. Il est assez courant de devoir tout rinstaller aprs plusieurs mois.
Pour ne pas te froisser c'est beaucoup plus rare sous linux.

----------


## ALT

J'ajouterai que a dpend aussi de la configuration du PC : 2 ou 8 Go de RAM ? Celeron ou i7 ? Etc.
De mme que si le disque dur a t remplac par un SSD, a change beaucoup de choses.

----------


## Fleur en plastique

> exactement la mme chose, quand canonical abandonne le support, c'est le choix d'une socit unique.


Canonical n'est qu'un "fabricant" de distribution, les composants intgrs viennent de partout, de nombreuses sources. Pour la plupart des cas, toute personne connaissant un systme Linux quel qu'il soit, saura facilement s'adapter  un autre, les composants tant majoritairement les mmes. Mme si Canonical ne maintient plus un paquet, le paquet est toujours disponible upstream et souvent maintenu.




> si personne n'est capable de faire le suivi, tu es de la mme manire pieds et poings lis.


Alors pour information, il existe un mtier hautement technique, qui consiste  pouvoir analyser, modifier et crer des lignes de cods afin de pouvoir adapter, complter et corriger un logiciel. Ce mtier, c'est celui de dveloppeur. Tant qu'on a accs  un code source, un dveloppeur logiciel sera capable d'apporter des corrections, dans un temps plus ou moins long, en fonction de l'expertise du dveloppeur, la complexit du logiciel, la connaissance du code source du logiciel et en fonction de la demande spcifique.

Tu te focalises sur Windows et Linux, mais il est vident que le besoin logiciel ne se limite pas uniquement  des OS. Les personnes ont aussi, et surtout, besoin de logiciels applicatifs, certains trs spcifiques, pour pouvoir travailler. Et il existe des logiciels propritaires et des logiciels aux codes sources ouvert. Quels qu'ils soient, ces logiciels peuvent poser des problmes de scurit, de compatibilit avec le temps (notamment avec un OS qu'on doit migrer). Et si ton logiciel propritaire n'est plus maintenu pour X raisons (pas d'intrt pour une modification demande de la part de l'diteur ou simple disparition de l'diteur), tu l'as dans le Q, alors que pour ton logiciel libre, rien ne t'interdit d'engager un dveloppeur ou une socit pour amliorer l'existant, pour corriger le bug de scurit ou celui qui empche la compatibilit avec un nouvel OS.

Et pour en revenir aux OS, sous Linux, si un composant critique a besoin d'une mise  jour (par exemple OpenSSL) sur une distribution plus maintenue, h bien un administrateur systme expriment sera tout  fait capable de recompiler un OpenSSL plus rcent et ainsi appliquer un correctif de scurit non disponible officiellement. videmment, le jeu n'en vaudrait pas la chandelle si on considre l'ensemble des paquets (une migration serait bien plus rentable), mais dans le cadre d'un serveur, sans accs physique ou distant par les utilisateurs autres qu'administrateurs, qui prsente un nombre limit de services accessibles depuis Internet, ce qui est le cas de la grande majorit des serveurs, c'est tout  fait jouable si on n'a pas envie de migrer pour telle ou telle raison.

Donc :



> je repose la question est ce qu'il y a des gens, socits, etc. qui font le suivi d'os plus pris en charge? si personne ne le fait ou est capable de le faire, la possibilit est inutile.


Tout  fait, et il n'est mme pas ncessaire d'tre dveloppeur ; dans certains cas un administrateur systme pourra le faire sans toucher au code, en recompilant des composants.

----------


## stardeath

> Canonical n'est qu'un "fabricant" de distribution, les composants intgrs viennent de partout, de nombreuses sources. Pour la plupart des cas, toute personne connaissant un systme Linux quel qu'il soit, saura facilement s'adapter  un autre, les composants tant majoritairement les mmes. Mme si Canonical ne maintient plus un paquet, le paquet est toujours disponible upstream et souvent maintenu.


saura facilement s'adapter  un autre, ce qui va impliquer quoi? ... une migration (et possiblement une formation).
merci de continuer de donner de l'eau  mon moulin.




> Alors pour information, il existe un mtier hautement technique, qui consiste  pouvoir analyser, modifier et crer des lignes de cods afin de pouvoir adapter, complter et corriger un logiciel. Ce mtier, c'est celui de dveloppeur. Tant qu'on a accs  un code source, un dveloppeur logiciel sera capable d'apporter des corrections, dans un temps plus ou moins long, en fonction de l'expertise du dveloppeur, la complexit du logiciel, la connaissance du code source du logiciel et en fonction de la demande spcifique.


oui et donc, est ce qu'il y a des gens ou des entreprises qui font ce genre d'opration?, c'est cool de confirmer que c'est une ventualit, il n'en reste pas moins que si  l'heure actuelle personne n'est dans ce corps de mtier, tu auras beau avoir l'ventualit, tu ne pourras pas en profiter. et une fois de plus, ce n'est pas quand tu auras besoin de a en urgence qu'il faudra commencer  creuser.




> Tu te focalises sur Windows et Linux, mais il est vident que le besoin logiciel ne se limite pas uniquement  des OS. Les personnes ont aussi, et surtout, besoin de logiciels applicatifs, certains trs spcifiques, pour pouvoir travailler. Et il existe des logiciels propritaires et des logiciels aux codes sources ouvert. Quels qu'ils soient, ces logiciels peuvent poser des problmes de scurit, de compatibilit avec le temps (notamment avec un OS qu'on doit migrer). Et si ton logiciel propritaire n'est plus maintenu pour X raisons (pas d'intrt pour une modification demande de la part de l'diteur ou simple disparition de l'diteur), tu l'as dans le Q, alors que pour ton logiciel libre, rien ne t'interdit d'engager un dveloppeur ou une socit pour amliorer l'existant, pour corriger le bug de scurit ou celui qui empche la compatibilit avec un nouvel OS.


aucun rapport, dj je me focalise sur linux et windows, vu que c'est un peu l'intitul du post, que a souligne le fait que windows xp est dj en fin de vie depuis longtemps et que par consquent, c'est envers a que le post parle de migration force.
donc  part vouloir une fois de plus perdre les gens, tu ne brasses encore que de l'air.
donc si tu veux parler de logiciels non os, soit, mais tu vites de faire croire que tu me rponds, merci.




> Et pour en revenir aux OS, sous Linux, si un composant critique a besoin d'une mise  jour (par exemple OpenSSL) sur une distribution plus maintenue, h bien un administrateur systme expriment sera tout  fait capable de recompiler un OpenSSL plus rcent et ainsi appliquer un correctif de scurit non disponible officiellement. videmment, le jeu n'en vaudrait pas la chandelle si on considre l'ensemble des paquets (une migration serait bien plus rentable), mais dans le cadre d'un serveur, sans accs physique ou distant par les utilisateurs autres qu'administrateurs, qui prsente un nombre limit de services accessibles depuis Internet, ce qui est le cas de la grande majorit des serveurs, c'est tout  fait jouable si on n'a pas envie de migrer pour telle ou telle raison.


tiens donc, tu parles qu'une migration serait bien plus rentable? est ce que tu te rends enfin compte des conneries que tu as dit avant? ...
... ha non, puisque tu parles par la suite d'un cas extrmement particulier d'une machine presque pas accessible qui ne rend presque pas de service qui ne sert pas  grand monde.
tenter de dmonter un cas un peu gnral, l'update d'os, par un cas particulier trs limit c'est ... dbile, oui plutt dbile.




> Tout  fait, et il n'est mme pas ncessaire d'tre dveloppeur ; dans certains cas un administrateur systme pourra le faire sans toucher au code, en recompilant des composants.


"dans certains cas" une fois de plus, de la mme manire dans certains cas la mont en version d'un composant sera impossible et il faudra faire une migration qui dans certains cas va ncessit la requalification des logiciels qui dans certains cas va ncessit un dveloppement, etc. etc.

je rpte ce que j'ai dit au dpart : 


> migrations forces? est ce que cette phrase laisse sous entendre qu'il n'y aura plus de migration quand ils seront pass chez linux? plus de mise  jour vers un kernel plus rcent? plus de mise  jour de bibliothques?


c'est mme pas une histoire de windows contre linux, c'est juste le droulement normal du cycle de vie d'un os et des logiciels qu'on utilise dessus.
ou alors au bout d'un moment pour une raison X ou Y ils vont garder des machines avec un os obsolte, de la mme manire qu'ils ont encore maintenant des machine sous xp.
mais bon, je ne dois pas parler franais des fois.

bref bref, je sais pas si c'est comique ou pas cette situation ; mais tu vas rejoindre les gens que je bloque, a fera moins de choses inutiles  lire.

----------


## Invit

> oui et donc, est ce qu'il y a des gens ou des entreprises qui font ce genre d'opration?, c'est cool de confirmer que c'est une ventualit, il n'en reste pas moins que si  l'heure actuelle personne n'est dans ce corps de mtier, tu auras beau avoir l'ventualit, tu ne pourras pas en profiter. et une fois de plus, ce n'est pas quand tu auras besoin de a en urgence qu'il faudra commencer  creuser.


En fait oui, il y a des gens qui maintiennent leur propre version de distribution linux : la mairie de Munich (limux), la gendamerie franaise (gendbuntu), l'administration chinoise (ubuntu kylin), le gouvernement vznulien (canaima)...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LiMux
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/GendBuntu
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Kylin
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canaim...rating_system)

----------


## Steinvikel

On peut galement citer :
- "*Linux Mint*", qui lui-mme pompe sa base sur "Ubuntu", qui lui-mme pompe sa base sur "*Debian*".
- "*Legacy OS*", qui lui-mme pompe sa base sur "slacko", qui lui-mme pompe sa base sur "PuppyLinux", qui lui-mme pompe sa base sur "Suse", qui lui-mme pompe sa base sur "*Slackware*".
- "*BLAG Linux*", qui lui-mme pompe sa base sur "Fedora", qui lui-mme pompe sa base sur *Red Hat enterprise*

Bien que certains "attendent" les modifications de la base pour modifier le reste, certains projets finissent par tout reprendre en main, et devenir plus ou moins indpendant.

----------


## esperanto

> Que pensez-vous de ces multiples va-et-vient des lus munichois sur ces questions de passage des solutions logicielles propritaires  celles dites libres ?


Vu que tu cites  chaque fois des coalitions politiques diffrentes, ce que a m'inspire c'est que... peut-tre que a vaut encore le coup de voter finalement, peut-tre qu'il y a encore de vraies diffrences entre les partis. A moins que a dpende seulement de ceux qui se laissent corrompre ou pas.




> j'avais dj post cette question sur un autre fil sans avoir de rponse, est ce que des gens s'amusent actuellement  maintenir une ancienne version de, je ne sais pas, ubuntu par exemple, pour ne pas avoir  subir la migration force, obtenir les nouvelles fonctionnalits, etc.? si non, ce n'est donc pas une possibilit  envisager.


En occurrence oui, a s'appelle un fork. Tu ne le vois pas parce qu'en gnral, pour viter la confusion, cette version maintenue  part porte un autre nom et suit sa propre voie. Mais ceux qui l'utilisent savent gnralement que leur logiciel est un fork d'une ancienne version d'un autre.

Ceux qui utilisent Mint savent que c'est un fork d'Ubuntu. Les autres pensent que a n'a rien  voir

Grosse diffrence avec Windows, ce modle s'applique aussi bien au niveau de la distribution que de certains de ses composants. Par exemple j'utilise toujours la mme distribution depuis des annes, mais comme je n'aime pas la dernire version de l'interface graphique, j'ai remplac ce composant par un fork, tout en gardant la dernire version de la distribution, donc du noyau et de tous les logiciels qui ne font pas partie du bureau (y compris des outils graphiques comme Libre Office ou Firefox).




> Envoy par Fleur en plastique
> 
> videmment, le jeu n'en vaudrait pas la chandelle *si on considre l'ensemble des paquets* (une migration serait bien plus rentable),
> 
> 
> tiens donc, tu parles qu'une migration serait bien plus rentable? est ce que tu te rends enfin compte des conneries que tu as dit avant? ...


En occurrence on se rend surtout compte que tu ne lis que la partie qui va dans ton sens:  condition de lire la partie en gras, la phrase que tu cites n'a pas du tout le mme sens...




> "dans certains cas" une fois de plus,


Je l'ai toujours dit, pour moi le grand intrt de linux est d'tre capable de s'adapter aux "certains cas", mme si a peut ncessiter quelques efforts, l o avec Windows, il faut que tout le monde pense pareil. L'interface graphique est un bon exemple: ce que j'ai pu faire sous linux, difficile de le faire sous Windows, ceux qui n'aiment pas le nouveau menu dmarrer plein de pubs peuvent ventuellement installer Classic Shell, mais encore faut-il avoir les droits admin...

----------


## stardeath

@esperanto donc encore une nime fois, est ce que tout a te protge d'avoir de temps en temps  migrer que a soit tes donnes, applications, ou autres?

c'est quand mme fou, vous ne me dcrivez que des situations de migration, mais vu que le terme a t utilis chez windows vous vous refusez d'appeler a des migrations ...
ou alors, quand vous ne parlez pas de migration, vous prenez un cas super particulier et vous mettez a sur un pidestal : "regarde ce cas n'a pas besoin de migration donc tu as tort".
non, dsol, mais c'est pas comme a que a marche.

quant  la prtendu citation o je ne lis que ce qui va dans mon sens, encore une fois, ce que Fleur en plastique dcrit c'est qu'en gnral, on va donc procder  quoi? une migration, mince, une fois de plus a rejoint ce que je dis.

tu as vit la migration entre le composant original et sa mise  jour en prenant un fork, bravo (dj, tu vas me dire qu' part installer le fork, tu n'as donc strictement rien eu d'autre  faire?), mais quand ton fork va voluer sur sa propre branche, est ce que tu vas viter comme par magie des migrations? ou alors tu vas  chaque fois prendre un fork qui va te permettre de les viter?

quand je parle avec des potes admin/dev linux dans des boites, quand ils font des monts de version de composants ou d'os (ou moi quand j'ai du assister un passage de red hat 5  red hat 6), ils passent des journes  recompiler des trucs, appliquer des patchs, dplacer des donnes, donc des migrations, hein, c'est comme a que a s'appelle. mais comme par magie ici, on a quelques utilisateurs qui nappellent pas a des migrations visiblement.

bref si vous pensez avoir gagn et que tout a n'est pas "des migrations", bah bien jou ...

ps: et pourquoi windows vous obsde tant que vous vous sentez oblig de le citer, mme quand ce n'est pas le propos? propos qui est : quand ils seront sous linux  100% est ce que a va les dispenser de migration. la rponse est bien videmment qu'en gnral, non. mais bon, vous pouvez toujours brasser de l'air.

----------


## Invit

> quand je parle avec des potes admin/dev linux dans des boites, quand ils font des monts de version de composants ou d'os (ou moi quand j'ai du assister un passage de red hat 5  red hat 6), ils passent des journes  recompiler des trucs, appliquer des patchs, dplacer des donnes, donc des migrations, hein, c'est comme a que a s'appelle. mais comme par magie ici, on a quelques utilisateurs qui nappellent pas a des migrations visiblement.


Tu le fais exprs ?
Passer de RH5  RH6, a s'appelle.... une migration. Alors oui, effectivement, sous linux pour faire une migration, il faut faire une migration.

Ce qu'on te dit c'est que la mairie de Munich peut faire son Limux comme elle veut. Si elle veut rester sur une base Ubuntu 8.04 et appliquer ses patchs noyaux elle-mme, ben elle peut le faire, mme si Canonical ne maintient plus cette version depuis 10 ans.

----------


## stardeath

donc vous me cassez les pieds depuis des messages et des messages pour me dire qu'au final j'ai raison, mais vous vous foutez de la gueule de qui?
et maintenant comme par magie, vous n'allez que vous proccuper de l'os puisque vous avez perdu cette argumentation dans le cas gnral.
mais p*****, apprenez  lire la prochaine fois.

----------


## Invit

> donc vous me cassez les pieds depuis des messages et des messages pour me dire qu'au final j'ai raison, mais vous vous foutez de la gueule de qui?
> et maintenant comme par magie, vous n'allez que vous proccuper de l'os puisque vous avez perdu cette argumentation dans le cas gnral.
> mais p*****, apprenez  lire la prochaine fois.


Oui pardon : c'est de notre faute si tu ne sais pas faire la diffrence entre migration et mise  jour et que tu l'exprime de faon insultante dans tes messages.

----------


## stardeath

mais, oui, je t'en prie, comme j'ai dit plus tt si vous pensez avoir raison, tant mieux.
mon premier message parle de migration, que magiquement a n'allait pas disparatre, et c'est un fait.

vous tergiversez depuis des messages et des messages sur le fait que dans certains cas, on pourra faire disparatre une partie des migrations.
ce qui est dommage, vu ton dernier message, c'est que si je ne suis pas au fait de la diffrence entre mise  jour et migration (lol) vous n'avez pas l'air de savoir la diffrence non plus.

bref encore du brassage d'air pour ne pas dire grand chose. merci, mais non merci, dbrouillez vous.
 bon entendeur.

----------


## esperanto

> @esperanto donc encore une nime fois, est ce que tout a te protge d'avoir de temps en temps  migrer que a soit tes donnes, applications, ou autres?


@stardeath, faudrait vraiment que tu apprennes  ne te concentrer que sur ce qui est crit, _ni plus ni moins_. Parce qu' force, a ressemble vraiment trop  de la mauvaise foi.




> quant  la prtendu citation o je ne lis que ce qui va dans mon sens, encore une fois, ce que Fleur en plastique dcrit c'est qu'en gnral, on va donc procder  quoi? une migration, mince, une fois de plus a rejoint ce que je dis.


Non, c'est toi qui gnralises: il nous dit que _si_ on a beaucoup de composants concerns _alors_ a vaut mieux de faire une migration, et toi tu tempresses de lui rpondre "tu vois, tu dis toi-mme que c'est mieux une migration sauf dans des cas trs particuliers". Ensuite quand tu me rponds voila que tu redcouvres par miracle la partie o il parle d'un serveur  accs limit, tiens, un cas particulier... qui en fait ne l'est pas tant que a, parce que quand un serveur est en production, il peut tre difficile de le rendre indisponible mme une heure entire pour pouvoir faire une migration.  
Et quand bien mme j'ai la possibilit de migrer un serveur sans impacter trop de monde, eh bien parfois oui j'ai un logiciel plus  jour que les autres parce que je veux vraiment profiter de ses dernires fonctionnalits, alors que d'autres logiciels ne recevront que les mises  jour critiques ou les corrections de bugs.




> c'est quand mme fou, vous ne me dcrivez que des situations de migration, mais vu que le terme a t utilis chez windows vous vous refusez d'appeler a des migrations ...


Dj en premier lieu tu ne trouveras ni le terme migration ni mise  jour dans mon message prcdent, sauf videmment dans les citations. Tout simplement parce que je n'ai fait que rpondre  des points prcis, sans en tirer une quelconque extrapolation. 




> tu as vit la migration entre le composant original et sa mise  jour en prenant un fork, bravo


Je n'ai pas dit cela (puisque comme dit plus haut je n'ai pas parl de migration). Le fork ne permet pas d'viter une migration, mais de la *choisir*: il donne le choix entre migrer vers une nouvelle version trs diffrente de la prcdente (qui peut donc plaire  certains et pas  d'autres) et une qui ne fait que les changements strictement ncessaires (scurit, correction de bugs, compatibilit avec de nouveaux formats, etc.)

Dans le cas d Windows il y a en fait deux problmes distincts  considrer: la migration proprement dite - et l, contrairement  ce que tu sous-entends, personne ici n'a dit que a n'existait pas sous Linux - et le fait qu'on peut ne pas aimer le produit vers lequel on migre alors qu'on apprciait le prcdent - ici, sous linux, les forks permettent de limiter le risque, ds lors qu'ils existent, mais l encore, ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit, ce n'est vrai que si le fork existe ou si on se sent d'attaque pour le crer (ce qui serait impossible avec Windows)

Concernant les migrations, encore une fois personne n'a dit qu'elles n'existaient pas sous linux, sauf, pour en revenir au problme initial, les migrations *forces*. Ne me fais pas croire que tu n'as jamais entendu parler de personnes qui se sont retrouves sous Windows 10 du jour au lendemain, parce que la fentre d'avertissement tait volontairement bien cache. Ou pire, qui se sont retrouvs avec un systme non fonctionnel, parce que la migration automatique avait zapp le pilote de la carte graphique.
a au moins on peut dire que a (la migration *force*, merci de ne pas retirer le terme qui drange) n'existe pas sous linux. Quand une version devient obsolte, tu vas recevoir des messages d'avertissement, mais jamais au grand jamais la migration sera lance dans ton dos. Tu le dis toi-mme, avant une migration il vaut mieux sauvegarder ses donnes. Mais avec Windows qui fait des migrations en cachette, faudrait presque sauvegarder le PC quotidiennement pour tre sr.

Concernant le deuxime point, le produit final, je vais essayer de rester bref parce qu'on s'carte du sujet de l'article. Windows 10 a de nombreuses nouvelles "fonctionnalits" qui peuvent ne pas plaire  tout le monde (nouveau menu dmarrer, loggers en tout genre qui envoient plein de choses sur les serveurs Microsoft, etc.) sauf que la migration implique de les accepter en totalit, pas de fork qui permet de n'en accepter que certaines. Si tes amis qui font de l'administration linux passent du temps  recompiler des trucs, c'est tout simplement parce que linux permet, au contraire, de n'installer que les parties dont on a vraiment besoin. On peut mme migrer d'une distribution  une autre, ou mixer des logiciels de plusieurs distributions. Mais pas forcment sans effort, personne ne dira le contraire.




> (dj, tu vas me dire qu' part installer le fork, tu n'as donc strictement rien eu d'autre  faire?), mais quand ton fork va voluer sur sa propre branche, est ce que tu vas viter comme par magie des migrations?


Dans la mesure o les logiciels Linux changent moins leurs formats de donnes ou leurs protocoles que sous Windows, la sauvegarde pralable m'est gnralement moins utile au final, mme si je la fais par prcaution. Mais comme dit plus haut, je n'vite pas une migration, j'vite seulement la migration vers une version dont je ne veux pas.

----------


## stardeath

> @stardeath, faudrait vraiment que tu apprennes  ne te concentrer que sur ce qui est crit, _ni plus ni moins_. Parce qu' force, a ressemble vraiment trop  de la mauvaise foi.


c'est une blague, vous ne vous concentrez que sur ce que je n'ai pas dit, et maintenant c'est moi qui fait a? je le rpte, vous vous foutez de la tronche de qui l?
y a mme pas besoin de rpondre  la suite, et en plus on a encore un parallle avec windows dont on se fout royalement.

si votre seul argument pour pouvoir parler de linux, c'est de faire un parallle avec windows, faut pas s'tonner que a fait 30 ans que a ne marche pas, bref.

ps: j'abandonne, j'ai autre chose  faire de ma vie. ce qui est bien, c'est que ces crits vont rester...

----------


## esperanto

> c'est une blague, _vous ne vous concentrez que sur ce que je n'ai pas dit_, et maintenant c'est moi qui fait a?


Contrairement  toi j'ai donn des exemples. Alors o donc me suis-je concentr sur ce que tu n'as pas dit?

----------


## Invit

> c'est une blague, vous ne vous concentrez que sur ce que je n'ai pas dit, et maintenant c'est moi qui fait a? je le rpte, vous vous foutez de la tronche de qui l?
> y a mme pas besoin de rpondre  la suite, et en plus on a encore un parallle avec windows dont on se fout royalement.
> 
> si votre seul argument pour pouvoir parler de linux, c'est de faire un parallle avec windows, faut pas s'tonner que a fait 30 ans que a ne marche pas, bref.
> 
> ps: j'abandonne, j'ai autre chose  faire de ma vie. ce qui est bien, c'est que ces crits vont rester...


Tiens, pour que les crits restent encore mieux, je rappelle ton premier message, o tu confonds dj migration / mise  jour et o tu fais dj un parallle avec windows (xp), le tout avec dj des propos insultants.




> migrations forces? est ce que cette phrase laisse sous entendre qu'il n'y aura plus de migration quand ils seront pass chez linux? plus de mise  jour vers un kernel plus rcent? plus de mise  jour de bibliothques?
> si ils font de la mme manire que maintenant o ils ont encore du windows xp (19 ans quand mme), ils auront d'ici quelques annes des linux obsoltes. mais bon, on empche pas l'incomptence ...

----------


## esperanto

> Tiens, pour que les crits restent encore mieux, je rappelle ton premier message, o tu confonds dj migration / mise  jour et o tu fais dj un parallle avec windows (xp), le tout avec dj des propos insultants.


Attends, je viens de trouver encore mieux:




> aucun rapport, dj je me focalise sur linux et windows, *vu que c'est un peu l'intitul du post*,


suivi de :




> ps: et pourquoi windows vous obsde tant que vous vous sentez oblig de le citer, mme quand ce n'est pas le propos?


A part a si on parle de windows c'est videmment parce que les linuxiens ont un complexe d'infriorit, rien  voir avec le fait que ce soit le sujet initial, cqfd.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Entre fonctionner de faon fluide ou pas y a un gros cart. Sous linux on peut mettre des interfaces graphiques plus lgres nettement qu'avec windows.
> 
> Autre avantage notable, le ralentissement progressif au fur et  mesure des mises  jours sous windows. Il est assez courant de devoir tout rinstaller aprs plusieurs mois.
> Pour ne pas te froisser c'est beaucoup plus rare sous linux.


Juste pour redire... Ce pc date de 2009. Je l'avais achet avec Windows Vista. Je l'ai migr sous Seven, puis sous Windows 10 (oui, j'ai saut Windows 8  ::lol:: ). Ce pc n'a jamais t reformat, et fonctionne de faon fluide depuis qu'il est pass sous Seven (c'est vrai que Vista n'tait pas optimis). 




> J'ajouterai que a dpend aussi de la configuration du PC : 2 ou 8 Go de RAM ? Celeron ou i7 ? Etc.
> De mme que si le disque dur a t remplac par un SSD, a change beaucoup de choses.


C'est d'ailleurs ce qu'a fait archqt pour faire tourner son Linux




> + prennit du matriel, moi avec un *SSD*+linux j'ai un ordinateur de 2011 qui tourne nickel.


C'est un upgrade, car je ne pense pas qu'en 2011, on trouvait des SSD.

Pour ma part, je n'ai fait que rajouter 2go de RAM, le passant de 2  4Go. Donc, pour ma part, Windows fonctionne trs bien. 
Maintenant, je ne dis pas que Linux ne fonctionne pas. C'est juste qu'il ne faut pas raconter n'importe quoi.

----------


## Steinvikel

Pour tre franc, la tournure de la discussion commenais  devenir blasant. ^^'
Je pense que tous ceux qui atterrissent devant mon post ont lu tous les posts prcdents et ont cern ce que chacun voulait dire avec ou sans maladresse ...on a compris les ides, on sera d'accord ou pas.

Personnellement, avoir un PC de l're Vista avec 4 Go de RAM sous Win10, qu'il soit fluide, je n'y crois pas trop, ou alors tu as procd et des optimisations particulires et pertinentes (comme la gestion du fichier d'change, la dsactivations d'une pltr de fonctionnalits inutiles constamment allumes et lances au dmarrage, les chargements d'application pour acclrer leur dmarrage, etc.)
Tous les PC de cette re que j'ai pu rencontrer quip d'un i-5 ou moins, avec 4 Go de RAM, sont satur juste avec le combo anti-virus + web browser. ^^'
Windows 10 (sans rglages) est un OS assez lourd. Plus l'OS est rcent, plus il prsente de fonctionnalits ...qui sont pour certaines plus lourdes.
--> Win10 sur 4 Go de RAM = 3  3,5 Go pour le systme, et 1  0,5 Go pour l'iGPU (dpend des options dispo sur la carte-mre, fonction souvent non accessible).
--> il pompe au minimum 2  2,5 Go quand il y a trs peu de logiciels d'installs
--> le fichier d'change s'active bien avant d'atteindre 90% d'occupation en RAM (un paramtre qui se change bien plus facilement sur linux)

Quels sont les rglages (gnraux) que tu as fait pour viter des horribles lenteurs, constantes via une saturation disque (profondeur de queue de commandes), et pour viter de trop solliciter le CPU ?

Pour en revenir au sujet.
Windows et linux s'encrassent tout les deux, on s'accordera srement que linux s'encrasse tout de mme moins vite que Windows ou Mac OS X, mais cet aspect est fortement variable en fonction de lutilisateur. J'ai pris pour habitude de rinstaller Windows tout les 5 ans environ pour avoir un dcrassage logiciel absolu, mes PC portables durent entre 5 et 8 ans.
J'ai rencontr un certain nombre de mise  jour foir, de paramtres systmes ou applicatif redfinis/cras  la suite d'une MAJ ou mise  niveau... au final tous l'cosystme me pousse  faire une "migration" en rendant certaines fonctionnalits incompatibles, certains drivers non fonctionnels, etc. (ex: plus de gestion de l'cran si l'on met  jour Windows 7 au del d'une certaine date --> cran noir permanent)

Cet tat de fait existe pour une seule raison : seul Microsoft est en mesure de maintenir ses ditions de Windows, car il en garde le code secret.
Si le code tait publique, il suffirait d'avoir les moyens pour maintenir les fonctionnalits, scurit, et compatibilit souhaites.
Si les moyens manquent, il suffirait de runir plusieurs acteurs ayant des besoins similaires pour runir le fond ncessaire (comme openSSL).
... ce moment l, il n'y aurait plus de migration par ncessit fonctionnelles, et les MAJ se cumuleraient sur 20 ans ( condition d'tre soigneux /rigoureux).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Personnellement, avoir un PC de l're Vista avec 4 Go de RAM sous Win10, qu'il soit fluide, je n'y crois pas trop, ou alors tu as procd et des optimisations particulires et pertinentes


videmment, que j'ai optimis au mieux le systme. Mais, je pense qu'il en serait de mme pour un Linux rcent sur le mme PC. Et, puis tout dpend ce que l'on fait avec. Moi, je m'en sert pour faire de la rcupration de vido sur des cassettes numriques de camscopes. Le PC a une carte firewire (qu'on ne trouve pas sur les nouveaux pc), et donc je peux avec lui rcuprer les vidos. 

C'est vident qu'un pc de cet ge ne peut en aucun cas (qu'il soit sous windows ou linux) tre aussi performant qu'un pc neuf. C'est d'ailleurs logique. Les OS augmentent leurs besoins en fonction des capacits du matriel, afin d'amliorer leurs performances.

Ce que je trouve ridicule, c'est de vouloir faire croire qu'un PC sous linux de plus de 10 ans serait aussi performant qu'un pc actuel avec windows 10. Si c'tait le cas, il y a belle lurette que Windows ne serait plus qu'un lointain souvenir, et on serait tous sous linux.

----------


## esperanto

> C'est vident qu'un pc de cet ge ne peut en aucun cas (qu'il soit sous windows ou linux) tre aussi performant qu'un pc neuf.


Depuis la fin de la loi de Moore, je n'en serais plus aussi sr. A condition de garder l'OS et les logiciels de l'poque (avec leurs dernires mises  jour mais pas de migration) il devrait rester suffisamment rapide du moins pour certaines tches.
Avant que l'on vienne me dire qu'un OS plus maintenu est forcment une passoire  virus, je voudrais rappeler que les virus ne viennent que de sources extrieures, donc si la machine ne sert, comme tu dis, qu' la rcupration de vieilles cassettes, alors tu n'as aucune raison de le connecter  internet et donc aucune raison d'avoir des sources extrieures de logiciels donc de virus.




> Les OS augmentent leurs besoins en fonction des capacits du matriel,


Trs drle, plus le PC est performant plus l'OS va avoir de besoins...
Moi j'appelle a un gaz, a prend tout l'espace disponible.

Non, srieux,  quoi bon acheter une nouvelle machine si a implique forcment d'avoir un nouvel OS qui est l pour la ralentir?

----------


## pemmore

l'un de mes pc sous ubuntu 11.04 vient de lacher, malgr que ce soit un quadcores intel atom de chez intel (une m___!) j'en tait content, pour suivre la mode sur  2 pc corrects quelque part je suis pass  18.4; un hp un acer, ben c'est ingrable, il y a tout un foutoir qui s'est rajout et les 4 go de ram ne suffisent plus, a passe sans arrt en swap, comment voulez-vous passer des machines de 2004 sous linux alors que 2010 n'y arrive plus?
par mgarde sur celui de test j'ai install snap, 700000 fichiers lus par l'anti virus, j'ai vir a les dveloppeurs sont partis dans de ces dlires!
Je sais je devrais passer  d'autres linux plus raisonnables, mais le concept humanitaire d'Ubuntu ballade des valeurs qui sont les miennes, je vais rajouter de la ram pour que a tourne, c'est du 64 bits pas de pb.
Mais ces vieux bouzins de 2004, je pense pas qu'on puisse rajouter de la ram, a doit tre de la ddr1  ou de la sd et la swap va se traner.

----------


## pemmore

> Juste pour redire... Ce pc date de 2009. Je l'avais achet avec Windows Vista. Je l'ai migr sous Seven, puis sous Windows 10 (oui, j'ai saut Windows 8 ). Ce pc n'a jamais t reformat, et fonctionne de faon fluide depuis qu'il est pass sous Seven (c'est vrai que Vista n'tait pas optimis). 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs ce qu'a fait archqt pour faire tourner son Linux
> 
> 
> C'est un upgrade, car je ne pense pas qu'en 2011, on trouvait des SSD.
> 
> ...


ben si j'ai un ocz la meilleure marque de l'poque  qui faisait tourner mon pc qui tournait sous ubuntu 10.04 donc achet entre 10.04 et 11.04 toujours en marche mais plus de 100  pour 64 go, sinon avant a j'avais dj fait tourner des pc avec des cartes compactflash des 600x ce que j'appelle des pseudo ssd, sur un portable, a avait son intrt c'tait anticasse. 2010 c'est l'arrive des ssd mais des prix stratosphriques. 256 go pour 2000

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Il faut jeter Windows par la fentre !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Microsoft de nouveau abandonn pour l'open source en Allemagne ?* 
*Hambourg suit les traces de Munich* 

La tendance  l'utilisation de logiciels libres sur les ordinateurs du gouvernement s'acclre en Allemagne. Au cours des ngociations de coalition dans la ville-tat de Hambourg, les responsables politiques ont dclar qu'ils taient prts  commencer le remplacement des logiciels de Microsoft par des logiciels open source dans la fonction publique. Cette dclaration s'inscrit dans le cadre d'un accord de coalition de 200 pages entre le parti social-dmocrate et le parti Vert. Elle dfinira la manire dont Hambourg sera gre pour les cinq prochaines annes. 

La dclaration a t prsente le 02 juin dernier, mais n'a pas encore t signe. Les partis politiques en charge  Hambourg sont les mmes que ceux de Munich, qui ont rcemment accept de revenir aux logiciels open source de cette ville. 

 Avec cette dcision, Hambourg rejoint un nombre croissant d'tats et de municipalits allemands qui se sont dj engags sur cette voie. La dcision de Hambourg est nanmoins remarquable, car la ville a toujours t trs fortement oriente vers Microsoft , a dclar Peter Ganten, prsident de l'Open Source Business Alliance (OSBA) bas  Stuttgart. Il fait rfrence  des dcisions similaires prises dans le Schleswig-Holstein, en Thuringe,  Brme,  Dortmund et  Munich. 


 A l'avenir, nous aspirons  avoir plus de logiciels open source dans les systmes de gestion numrique et nous voulons galement dvelopper notre propre code, qui restera ouvert. Hambourg veut tre un exemple de premier plan en matire d'indpendance numrique  , a crit le responsable de la branche locale des Verts de Hambourg-Mitte, Farid Mueller, sur son site Internet.

 Les fonctionnaires municipaux veulent galement essayer de mieux comprendre les logiciels proprietaires, soit par des moyens lgaux, soit dans le cadre d'appels d'offres du conseil municipal , a ajout Mueller. Pour son parti cologiste, cette tape est particulirement importante, car elle permet de mieux analyser la consommation d'nergie des services numriques. 

 Les autorits de Hambourg pourraient galement dvelopper leurs propres versions de l'intelligence artificielle. Mais cela aussi doit rester ouvert. Tout le monde, des fonctionnaires au grand public, doit savoir comment elle fonctionne , a dclar Mueller lors d'une interview fin mai, aprs les ngociations de la coalition. 

Ceci pourrait bien impliquer l'introduction d'un systme de bureautique open source bas sur le cloud appel Phoenix pour l'usage du parlement local de Hambourg. Tout changement sera d'abord volontaire. 

Selon l'OSBA,  ce n'est pas une mauvaise approche que de commencer lentement. Mais  long terme, pour des raisons de cots, d'acceptation des utilisateurs et de synchronisation, Hambourg devrait s'appuyer sur un environnement informatique plus uniforme pour la plupart des employs , affirme Ganten.

Dans un avenir proche, la prfrence pour l'open source devra tre inscrite dans les appels d'offres publics, et Hambourg devra galement coordonner ses efforts avec d'autres municipalits et tats afin de  ne pas rinventer la roue encore et encore, comme cela s'est produit occasionnellement dans le pass , note Ganten. 

Le logiciel Phoenix dont parlent les politiciens de Hambourg est fourni par Dataport, une institution  but non lucratif qui fonctionne sous mandat du gouvernement pour crer des logiciels libres pour la fonction publique allemande.

Un porte-parole de Dataport, Britta Heinrich, explique que Phoenix se prsente sous la forme de plusieurs modules diffrents. Jusqu' prsent, les modules de messagerie et de vidoconfrence sont utiliss dans une poigne d'tablissements d'enseignement  Hambourg et dans l'tat du Schleswig Holstein, o se trouve le sige de Dataport. 

Phoenix est bas sur un systme de cloud priv qui peut tre excut  partir des propres serveurs de Dataport ou des systmes internes d'un utilisateur. Le dveloppement et le dploiement d'autres modules conviviaux pour le bureau ont t retards en raison de la pandmie du COVID-19, explique Heinrich. Phoenix inclura  terme le traitement de texte, la comptabilit et les calendriers.

 Nous envisageons cependant que les choses vont se poursuivre pendant le reste de l'anne. L'une des ides de base de Phoenix est la coopration entre les diffrentes autorits. La survie de la plate-forme dpendra du nombre de personnes qui l'utiliseront et la dvelopperont. Et c'est ce qui fait la particularit de cette dcision de Hambourg , poursuit Heinrich.

Un porte-parole de Microsoft a dclar au site technologique allemand Heise que l'entreprise ne considrait pas le dsir d'avoir plus de logiciels libres comme une attaque contre elle-mme. Microsoft utilise et dveloppe actuellement de nombreux logiciels open source et se flicite de la concurrence loyale, ajoute le porte-parole.

Sources : NDR, Twitter, Farid Mueller

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision des autorits de la ville de Hambourg ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Hambourg ira jusquau bout de son initiative et cette dclaration qui dcoule de laccord de coalition sera sign ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle est votre opinion sur les questions de passage des solutions logicielles propritaires  celles dites libres ? 

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Les Pays-Bas vont-ils accorder la priorit aux logiciels libres dans les marchs publics ? La FSF observe, et entend obtenir que les softs financs par le contribuable soient libres

 ::fleche::  Le parti d'Angela Merkel veut que les logiciels dvelopps avec l'argent public soient accessibles au public, en tant que logiciels libres et apporte son soutien  une initiative de la FSFE

 ::fleche::  Aprs Munich, la Basse-Saxe, un tat fdr d'Allemagne, annonce l'abandon de Linux pour Windows afin de standardiser ses systmes informatiques

 ::fleche::  Les logiciels libres ne seront plus prioritaires dans l'ducation Nationale, ils seront envisags mais plus prfrs aux solutions propritaires

----------


## jvallois

> soit par des moyens lgaux, soit dans le cadre d'appels d'offres du conseil municipa


On croirait que les appels doffres ne sont pas des moyens lgaux ?  ::ptdr::  ::mouarf::  ::calim2::

----------


## pemmore

Ben oui en gros la gestion globale du systme serait plutt sous 1 linux ,les utilisateurs lambda plutt sous windows, maintenant ils vont choisir ce qui leur convient le mieux, perso un systme lent  dmarrer, des mises  jour intempestives, des gestions d'impression difficiles son amour des virus sous windows m'ennuieraient franchement, mais Windows a des qualits indniables rien que l'exprience des gens, rapprendre pour un employ de bureau pass 45 ans est une galre, on le comprend bien.

----------


## ALT

> l'un de mes pc sous ubuntu 11.04 vient de lacher, malgr que ce soit un quadcores intel atom de chez intel (une m___!) j'en tait content, pour suivre la mode sur  2 pc corrects quelque part je suis pass  18.4; un hp un acer, ben c'est ingrable, il y a tout un foutoir qui s'est rajout et les 4 go de ram ne suffisent plus, a passe sans arrt en swap, comment voulez-vous passer des machines de 2004 sous linux alors que 2010 n'y arrive plus?
> par mgarde sur celui de test j'ai install snap, 700000 fichiers lus par l'anti virus, j'ai vir a les dveloppeurs sont partis dans de ces dlires!
> Je sais je devrais passer  d'autres linux plus raisonnables, mais le concept humanitaire d'Ubuntu ballade des valeurs qui sont les miennes, je vais rajouter de la ram pour que a tourne, c'est du 64 bits pas de pb.
> Mais ces vieux bouzins de 2004, je pense pas qu'on puisse rajouter de la ram, a doit tre de la ddr1  ou de la sd et la swap va se traner.


Eh ben... Pourtant, je fais ce genre de choses assez souvent : je vire les vieux XP, Vista... & les remplace par une Debian, souvent avec LXDE, pour viter d'occuper trop de RAM & c'est reparti. Mme avec 1 Go de mmoire vive !
Maintenant, si tu installes KDE sur un systme trop faible, c'est sr que tu ne verras pas de progrs.
Et je crois (donc, ce n'est pas une certitude) que Gnome est  peu prs aussi gourmand.

Nota bene : je parle de systmes standards, pas vraiment optimiss (installation par dfaut. Sauf pour Wx [o x=2000, XP, Vista...] duquel je retire tous les logiciels inutiles pr-installs).

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> perso un systme lent  dmarrer


Lent  dmarrer ? Va falloir passer au SSD, hein, les HDD 5k tours/minute, c'est dpass !

----------


## pierre-y

Pourquoi ne pas faire un concurrent a microsoft sur certains logiciels?

----------


## phil995511

Personnellement je ne dsir pas qu'une partie des impts que je paie finissent dans les poches de Micro$... ce d'autant plus qu'il existe dexcellentes solutions gratuites.

----------


## Steinvikel

Pareil, sur ces "quelques" solutions parfois quivalentes, parfois suprieurs, je prfre payer M$ pour qu'il les implmentes sous licences libre, que de payer M$ pour avoir accs  sa prison dor.
...M$ ou tout autre acteur, entendons-nous bien. =)

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Microsoft utilise et dveloppe actuellement de nombreux logiciels open source et se flicite de la *concurrence loyale*...


Et la vente force de systmes M$ avec le matriel ! Toujours en vogue, non ?

----------


## pemmore

> Lent  dmarrer ? Va falloir passer au SSD, hein, les HDD 5k tours/minute, c'est dpass !


comme je ne tlcharge jamais j'utilise des petits ssd depuis 2010 au dbut des ocz de 64 go, et mme avant l'arrive des ssd sur mes portables j'utilisais des pseudo ssd avec des compact flash 600 et une carte de conversion ide compact flash, par contre le prix pour une 16 go tu exploses ton budget,
C'tait pas pour la vitesse mais un 2,5 pouces mcanique a dure pas longtemps avec la chaleur les chocs tu as vite perdu toutes tes donnes, n'empche avec une compact flash et un p3 sous dbian a galopait plus vite qu'un p4 sous xp et dd mcanique.
Du coup comme les compact flash d'occasion a n'a aucune valeur avec les sd card pourtant nulles sur canon reflex , j'ai quip mes portables de collection de ssd de 2 go sous windows 3.1.
J'imagine la tte d'un mec le jour ou j'en revend un se demandant c'est quoi ce truc?
Il y a tout de mme un gros dfaut sous linux c'est le mot de passe, bien 5 secondes.

----------


## mengui

Bonjour  tous, 

Personnellement j'ai travaill sur des O.S. : Unix et Microsoft depuis leurs dbuts  puis Linux depuis  plus de 15 ans en // avec Microsoft. 
Les  machines que j'ai utilises sur UNIX taient infiniment plus fiables et plus robustes que sur les versions connues en de diffrentes poques devant lesquelles je n'mets que peu de critiques et j'avoue mme avoir eu du plaisir  les installer,  les configurer puis  les utiliser  savoir: (Win NT, Win 2000, Win XP). 
Avec Linux, sur mes machines,  j'ai retrouv les mmes critres de fiabilit et de robustesse, de maintenabilit que sous Unix . je signale, au passage, pour ceux qui doutent de l'avenir industriel de Linux, le prodigieux logiciel Proview, Sudois,  en automatismes industriel fonctionnant exclusivement sous Linux; une utilisation aise et, rendant enfin  le modbus trs agrable  utiliser. Dans le systme Proview,le PC est l'API, mme support par Rasberry PI3. 
Actuellement, tout en utilisant Linux sur mes machines perso. j'assure des formations en bureautiques sous Win 10, j'avoue prouver beaucoup de difficults  avec mes stagiaires compltement emptrs dans le ddale inextricable de Win 10 dont ils ont beaucoup de mal  en percevoir la logique d'utilisation.
Malgr mes dmos en faveur de Linux bien plus adapt  leurs besoins, aucun d'entre-eux ne veut passer  Linux! ; Ils restent accrochs  Win 10,  la lenteur de leurs PC, avec l'nergie du dsespoir.  Je m'puise  leur dmonter  leur dmonter que sur les 50000 Applications valides pour Linux, ils n'en utiliseront  peine 15 cela, dans les domaines d'applications les plus courantes (Dessin, Traitement de texte, tableur, retouche photo, dessin 2D (Librecad, Draw, Inkscape vecto), dessin 3D (FreeCad, Blender 2.79b, Blender 2.83, UPBGE pour le Game), son, vido, montages divers etc...) 
J'utilise beaucoup les commandes en consoles. J'ai regroup les commandes principales et les plus utilises dans un fichier texte. De crer des images avec Clonezilla ne me prend que quelques minutes: trop facile!
Bon vent  Munich et  Hambourg et  tous les services publics, en Europe, qui utiliseront Linux. 
Il ne faut pas en dduire que suis oppos  Microsoft, bien au contraire,  je suis lui gr de sa contribution dans le dveloppement de Linux qui commence  avoir sa place dans son OS Bravo!

Mes Chaleureuses salutations

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Pourquoi ne pas faire un concurrent a microsoft sur certains logiciels?


C'est une belle ide qui ne vaut pas plus que  les comptents et professionnels sont les mieux placs pour aider les dcideurs  se dcider  : nous en sommes arrivs aux lobbies tout puissant, qui contrlent tout. Ce serait vraiment le pied, mais ce seraient les copains de nos lites qui en prendrait le contrle pour se remplir les poches  l'excs, et a finirait mal, encore. Je me souviens de la socit Bull dont nous fmes si fier, morte d'tre dirige par des narques ! D'accord, c'tait l'poque des main frames Aujourd'hui, les vaccins contre Covid-19

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Malgr mes dmos en faveur de Linux bien plus adapt  leurs besoins, aucun d'entre-eux ne veut passer  Linux! ; Ils restent accrochs  Win 10,  la lenteur de leurs PC, avec l'nergie du dsespoir.


Alors non, non et non. Windows 10 n'est pas lent  dmarrer, bon sang !  C'est leur config qui fait a. C'est sur qu'avec un OS minimaliste, ils pourraient acclrer leur dmarrage, mais combien auraient le courage d'aller tripatouiller dans la conf de leur OS pour le faire voluer selon leurs besoin tout en restant vloce sur une config qui date de l'ge de pierre ? 

Au passage, trangement, Windows10 sur mon SSD dmarre plus vite que Mint sur une partition sur un de mes HDD. Coincidence ? Je ne pense pas :p

Bon par contre, au travail, on n'a clairement pas besoin d'tre sur windows, a nous pose plus de contraintes qu'autre chose. Mais visiblement, a ennuie la hirarchie de passer au moins les postes de dev en linux...





> Je m'puise  leur dmonter  leur dmonter que sur les 50000 Applications valides pour Linux,


Linux fait peur au commun des mortels, il lui est associ une image d'OS pour professionnels et geeks accomplis. Sur windows, ils sont bien plus pris par la main pour installer et utiliser leurs applications du quotidien. Applications qu'ils retrouvent au travail, d'ailleurs... Tout le monde autour d'eux utilise windows et son cosystme, alors que sur Linux, sans avoir quelqu'un pour les guider, c'est la jungle.

Que veux tu, on associe linux  la ligne de commande, a va tre compliqu d'y faire migrer des gens qu'un simple .exe effraie.

----------


## pemmore

> Bonjour  tous, 
> Honntement si j'avais eu a et sous linux, je me serais fait plaisir, microsoft n'est surtout pas fait pour l'industrie, mais on ne refait pas les gens, il y a eu pire des lignes allemandes sous Os2 et se dire en arrivant mon dieu que a ne me tombe pas en panne dans mon quipe! l'informatique  l'Allemande et moi on n'est pas trs copains.
> Personnellement j'ai travaill sur des O.S. : Unix et Microsoft depuis leurs dbuts  puis Linux depuis  plus de 15 ans en // avec Microsoft. 
> Les  machines que j'ai utilises sur UNIX taient infiniment plus fiables et plus robustes que sur les versions connues en de diffrentes poques devant lesquelles je n'mets que peu de critiques et j'avoue mme avoir eu du plaisir  les installer,  les configurer puis  les utiliser  savoir: (Win NT, Win 2000, Win XP). 
> Avec Linux, sur mes machines,  j'ai retrouv les mmes critres de fiabilit et de robustesse, de maintenabilit que sous Unix . je signale, au passage, pour ceux qui doutent de l'avenir industriel de Linux, le prodigieux logiciel Proview, Sudois,  en automatismes industriel fonctionnant exclusivement sous Linux; une utilisation aise et, rendant enfin  le modbus trs agrable  utiliser. Dans le systme Proview,le PC est l'API, mme support par Rasberry PI3. 
> Actuellement, tout en utilisant Linux sur mes machines perso. j'assure des formations en bureautiques sous Win 10, j'avoue prouver beaucoup de difficults  avec mes stagiaires compltement emptrs dans le ddale inextricable de Win 10 dont ils ont beaucoup de mal  en percevoir la logique d'utilisation.
> Malgr mes dmos en faveur de Linux bien plus adapt  leurs besoins, aucun d'entre-eux ne veut passer  Linux! ; Ils restent accrochs  Win 10,  la lenteur de leurs PC, avec l'nergie du dsespoir.  Je m'puise  leur dmonter  leur dmonter que sur les 50000 Applications valides pour Linux, ils n'en utiliseront  peine 15 cela, dans les domaines d'applications les plus courantes (Dessin, Traitement de texte, tableur, retouche photo, dessin 2D (Librecad, Draw, Inkscape vecto), dessin 3D (FreeCad, Blender 2.79b, Blender 2.83, UPBGE pour le Game), son, vido, montages divers etc...) 
> J'utilise beaucoup les commandes en consoles. J'ai regroup les commandes principales et les plus utilises dans un fichier texte. De crer des images avec Clonezilla ne me prend que quelques minutes: trop facile!
> Bon vent  Munich et  Hambourg et  tous les services publics, en Europe, qui utiliseront Linux. 
> ...

----------


## ALT

> Alors non, non et non. Windows 10 n'est pas lent  dmarrer, bon sang !  C'est leur config qui fait a. C'est sur qu'avec un OS minimaliste, ils pourraient acclrer leur dmarrage, mais combien auraient le courage d'aller tripatouiller dans la conf de leur OS pour le faire voluer selon leurs besoin tout en restant vloce sur une config qui date de l'ge de pierre ? 
> 
> Au passage, trangement, Windows10 sur mon SSD dmarre plus vite que Mint sur une partition sur un de mes HDD. Coincidence ? Je ne pense pas :p
> 
> Bon par contre, au travail, on n'a clairement pas besoin d'tre sur windows, a nous pose plus de contraintes qu'autre chose. Mais visiblement, a ennuie la hirarchie de passer au moins les postes de dev en linux...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tripatouiller sa conf ?
Encore faut-il savoir comment, car a n'a rien de trivial.

Ah tu viens de faire une dcouverte ? Un SSD est plus rapide qu'un disque dur ! Qui l'et cru ?  ::mouarf:: 

Pour le reste, je suis d'accord avec toi.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Tripatouiller sa conf ?
> Encore faut-il savoir comment, car a n'a rien de trivial.
> 
> Ah tu viens de faire une dcouverte ? Un SSD est plus rapide qu'un disque dur ! Qui l'et cru ?


Heu... va falloir apprendre  lire, hein...

----------


## ALT

> Heu... va falloir apprendre  lire, hein...


Eeeeet ? O ais-je mal lu ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Eeeeet ? O ais-je mal lu ?


J'ai jamais dit que je dcouvrais le ssd, merci, mais que comparer la vitesse de dmarrage d'un windows sur disque dur  celui d'un linux sur ssd, fatalement, y'en a un qui est plus lent -_-

Quant au tripatouillage de conf, je disais bien que l'utilisateur lambda ne le fera jamais... il a dj du mal  utiliser windows tel quel, alors modifier les rglages, quel que soit l'OS...

----------


## ALT

Bon, on ne va pas polmiquer, mais quand je lis :


> _Alors non, non et non. Windows 10 n'est pas lent  dmarrer, bon sang ! C'est leur config qui fait a._


 a me fait fatalement ragir.
Car, qui est capable, mme parmi les informaticiens, d'affiner aux petits oignons une installation de PC ? Donc, ce qui est constat, c'est que le systme, tel qu'il est install par les constructeurs d'ordinateurs, est lent.
Et l'optimisation ( tripatouillage ) ventuelle de la configuration n'est pas qu'une question de courage.



> _Au passage, trangement, Windows10 sur mon SSD dmarre plus vite que Mint sur une partition sur un de mes HDD._


J'ai peut-tre mal compris cette phrase, mais rdige comme a, a laissait entendre que tu t'tonnais qu'un SSD ft plus rapide qu'un disque dur. Apparemment, il fallait comprendre autre chose.

Bonne journe.

----------


## pemmore

> Heu... va falloir apprendre  lire, hein...


malgr un haut de gamme de l'poque, la diffrence avec l'ancien pc tait minime, c'tait un duron, le disque dur (car j'ai toujours t allergique aux ide trop lents et trop fragiles) c'tait un des derniers modles de scsi avec une bonne carte de pilotage, par contre le chahut, bruyant ce truc, on l'entendait de la pice d' ct.

----------

